# Q & A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2012)

*Q & A with Expert AAS advisor John Connor*

*




*

* John Connor is a researcher in the field of performance enhancing drugs  and nutrition related to the bodybuilding lifestyle. Connor writes  frequently about the real life application of these compounds in an  advisory and educational role. Connor is also an advocate of the  decriminalization of male hormone use in adults. John Connor does not  advocate readers engage in any illegal activity; always consult a  medical doctor before using any medication.
*


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome

Looking forward to this.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 8, 2012)

saweet

cant wait for this to start!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 8, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 8, 2012)

Sweet!! Can he tells about judgement day too!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 8, 2012)

This new section is going to be sweet!!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks guys

For years I have written under the heavyiron screen name but a few months back I started writing formal articles and needed to use a regular name. I am John Connor aka heavyiron.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 8, 2012)

Looking forward to this!!


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 8, 2012)

You know there is going to be some terminator jokes come out now.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I am John Connor aka heavyiron


----------



## SFW (Feb 8, 2012)

What are your feelings on Cyberdyne, John?


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> For years I have written under the heavyiron screen name but a few months back I started writing formal articles and needed to use a regular name. I am John Connor aka heavyiron.



When I seen that pic, I thought to myself, that kinda looks like heavy ?

And I was right...John Connor, eh.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome!! Had to make a joke. Great resource for all of us


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 8, 2012)

Sweet look forward to this section.


----------



## swollen (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome new section! This is gonna be sweetness!!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 8, 2012)

*First Cycle and PCT (updated 2012)*

*The effects of Testosterone*​ 





One of the most common question I'm asked is "what should  I do for a first cycle?" The questions are; “what steroid should I  take?” “How long should I take it?” and “What will the effects be?”  There are literally dozens of steroids available and that makes it  difficult for a first time user to choose. The following information  will attempt to provide enough information for a first time user to make  an educated decision about anabolic androgenic steroid use.

Testosterone is one of the most effective, safe and  available steroids today, therefore I believe Testosterone is the best  first cycle choice. The following text outlines the benefits and risks  of Testosterone administration based on a clinical human trial of 61  healthy men in 2001. The purpose of the trial was to determine the dose  dependency of testosterone’s effects on fat-free mass and muscle  performance. In this trial 61 men, 18-35years old were randomized into 5  groups receiving weekly injections of 25, 50, 125, 300, 600 mg of  Testosterone Enanthate for 20 weeks. They had previous weight-lifting  experience and normal T levels. Their nutritional intake was  standardized and they did not undertake any strength training during the  trial. The only two groups that reported significant muscle building  benefits were the 300 and 600 mg groups so any dose lower than 300mg  will not be considered in this essay. 12 men participated in the 300 mg  group and 13 men in the 600 mg group.






600mg of Testosterone a week for 20 weeks resulted in the  following benefits. Increased fat free mass, muscle strength, muscle  power, muscle volume, hemoglobin and IGF-1.

The same 600 mg administration resulted in 2 side effects. HDL cholesterol was negatively correlated and 2 men developed acne.

The normal range for total T in men is 241-827 ng/dl  according to Labcorp and 260-1000 ng/dl according to Quest Laboratories.  The normal range for IGF-1 is 81-225 according to Labcorp. Total T and  IGF-1 levels were taken after 16 weeks and resulted in the following;

*Total Testosterone*
300 mg group-1,345 ng/dl a *691* ng increase from baseline
600 mg group-2,370 ng/dl a *1,737* ng increase from baseline

*IGF-1 *
300 mg group-388 ng/dl a *74* ng increase from baseline
600 mg group-304 ng/dl a *77* ng increase from baseline

Body composition was measured after 20 weeks.

*Fat Free Mass by underwater weighing*
300 mg group-*5.2kg (11.4lbs)* increase
600 mg group-*7.9kg (17.38lbs)* increase

*Fat Mass by underwater weighing*
300 mg group*-.5kg (1.1lbs)* decrease
600 mg group-*1.1kg (2.42lbs)* decrease

*Thigh Muscle Volume*
300 mg group-*84* cubic centimeter increase
600 mg group-*126* cubic centimeter increase

*Quadriceps Muscle Volume*
300 mg group-*43* cubic centimeter increase
600 mg group-*68* cubic centimeter increase

*Leg Press Strength*
300 mg group-*72.2kg (158.8lbs)* increase 
600 mg group-*76.5kg (168.3lbs)* increase

*Leg Power*
300 mg group-*38.6* watt increase
600 mg group-*48.1* watt increase

*Hemoglobin*
300 mg group-*6.1* gram per liter increase
600 mg group-*14.2* gram per liter increase

*Plasma HDL Cholesterol*
300 mg group-*5.7* mg/dl decrease
600 mg group-*8.4* mg/dl decrease

*Acne*
300 mg group-7 of the 12 men developed acne
600 mg group-2 of the 13 men developed acne

There were no significant changes in PSA or liver enzymes  at any dose up to 600mg. However, long-term effects of androgen  administration on the prostate, cardiovascular risk, and behavior are  unknown. The study demonstrated that there is a dose dependent  relationship with testosterone administration. In other words the more  testosterone administered the greater the muscle building effects and  potential for side effects.

Given the results of the study and based on years of  personal experience I believe the first time user can safely use between  300-600 mg of testosterone enanthate or cypionate per week for 8-12  weeks. Because it is desirable to have even blood androgen levels I  advise at least 2 equal injections per week. The following graph  demonstrates that testosterone cypionate peaks within 1-2 days after  injection and falls off to almost baseline by day 10. Therefore waiting 7  days between injections of cypionate would cause wide fluctuations in  blood androgen levels.

*Pharmacokinetics of Testosterone cypionate Injection*






Source: Schulte-Beerbuhl, 1980 Figure.  Pharmacokinetics of 200mg Testosterone cypionate injection. Source:  Comparison of Testosterone, dihydrotestosterone, luteinizing hormone,  and follicle-stimulating hormone in serum after injection of  Testosterone enanthate or Testosterone cypionate. Schulte-Beerbuhl M,  Nieschlag E. Fertility and Sterility 33 (1980) 201-3.

If a first time user wanted to use 600 mg of cypionate or  enanthate per week he would inject 300 mg on Tuesday and another 300 mg  on Saturday each week for 10 weeks. When injecting long heavy esters  like cypionate with this frequency I tend to have less acne then 1  injection per week.

There are a number of esters which provide varying  release times. Acetate or propionate esters extend the release time of  testosterone a couple of days. In contrast, a deconate ester prolongs  the release of testosterone about 3 weeks. Testosterone enanthate and  cypionate are almost identical esters. The use of an ester allows for a  less frequent injection schedule than using a water based testosterone  like suspension which has no ester at all and is rapidly in and out of  your system after injection. The published release times are not exact  and are many times based on a single injection not many multiple  injections which can delay the release of the hormone. Other factors  affect release times of esters such as scar tissue and the muscle group  injected. Only a blood test can confirm when the active hormone has  cleared your system.

Esters not only effect release times but also the potency  of the Testosterone as esters make up part of the steroid weight. This  must be taken into account when calculating dosages. The longer the  release time the less free hormone. For example propionate is about 15%  more potent mg. for mg. then enanthate so 500mg of propionate would  equal about 575 mg. of enanthate. The following chart illustrates the  free base equivalents for several compounds.





Although it was not indicated in the trial, during or  after the steroid cycle some men are prone to gynecomastia which is the  formation of female like breast tissue. This is due to excessive  estrogen as the body tries to balance out the sex hormones. A selective  estrogen receptor modulator or S.E.R.M. such as Tamoxifen can be used  effectively to combat gynecamastia in an emergency as it competes for  the estrogen receptor which in turn inhibits estrogen's effects. It is  highly recommended that a S.E.R.M. be available during treatment of  Testosterone. 10-40mg daily is an effective dose however dosage is  dependent on how much testosterone is administered as well as the  individual himself.

The decision to use steroids should not be taken lightly  and should be the last consideration after implementing a solid  nutritional, training and recovery plan. It is advised to get blood work  when using these medications.



*Ancillaries during the cycle*​ 


*Aromatase Inhibitor*​ 

I briefly wrote about using Tamoxifen above for emergency  gynecomastia treatment however I'm convinced that there is a better  strategy for controlling estrogen during a steroid cycle. Rather than  waiting for the side effects of estrogen to present an aromatase  inhibitor like Arimidex or Aromasin should be used  on cycle to control Estrogen and keep free testosterone levels high.  0.5mg-1mg Arimidex every other day OR 10-25mg Aromasin daily. Start with  the lower dose and then see how that controls water retention, blood  pressure and libido and make adjustments as needed. A blood test  would be the most ideal way to determine the dosage of the AI. Free T  needs to be in the high range and estradiol between 10-30 pg/ml.


*Human Chorionic Gonadotropin*​ 

Testosterone-Induced gonadotropin  suppression tends to cause atrophy of the testes and decreases  intratesticular testosterone. In other words, when a male administers  testosterone his testes shrink because they are suppressed. A simple way  to restore ITT levels and maintain the mass of the testes is to  administer HCG during testosterone treatment. During a study it was  determined that HCG is dose dependent and that approximately 300iu HCG  taken every other day restored ITT levels. This is 1,050iu HCG weekly. I  recommend 500iu twice weekly while on testosterone treatment. HCG will  not only keep ITT levels and the mass of the testes normal but will also  aid in keeping the male fertile. 


*Sample cycle with ancillaries*​ 

*Sunday 10mg Aromasin*
*Monday 10mg Aromasin/500iu HCG*
*Tuesday 10mg Aromasin/300mg Enanthate*
*Wednesday 10mg Aromasin*
*Thursday 10mg Aromasin*
*Friday 10mg Aromasin/500iu HCG*
*Saturday 10mg Aromasin/300mg Enanthate*​ 

For all you guys who want to add  multiple compounds to your first course I advise against it because if  you have side effects then you will not know which compound is causing  the sides. I have gotten a ton of questions over the years and there is  always some reason that I'm given for using multiple compounds on the  first run but there really is no need. However my cycle sample above may  not be for everyone so I am offering an alternative to the flat cycle  design. If you want to run a first cycle with a little more horsepower  then you may want to consider a modified pyramiding cycle. I have done  over 20 pyramid courses and must say they are my favorite way to run  aas. The human body is always fighting for homeostasis so the concept is  to increase dose before gains plateau. Based on the 2009 myostatin  study we can design a cycle that is effective for 10 weeks using this  strategy. The following first cycle is for men that want a little more  performance with added risk while only using Testosterone. The first 5  weeks a standard dose is administered to evaluate how your body responds  and to determine if sides are manageable. If sides are manageable then  increase the dose.​ 
*Sample first course #2*​ 
*Week 1-5 600mg Testosterone weekly*
*Week 6-8 800mg Testosterone weekly*
*Week 9-10 1 gram Testosterone weekly*​ 
*10-25 mg Aromasin daily with the  goal of keeping Estradiol between 10pg/ml-30pg/ml. Only blood work can  confirm if you are in this range.*​ 
*500iu HCG twice weekly.*​ 

*Post Cycle therapy*​ 

I strongly believe that an AI should  be used as long as there is an aromatizing compound being administered.  In this case Testosterone and HCG aromatize therefore using an AI until  these meds clear is what I'm recommending. Nolvadex has been shown to  reduce IGF-1 and GH levels when used alone. This is not a big deal on  cycle as testosterone increases IGF-1 in a dose dependent relationship.  However off cycle this is may be a problem. PCT is a fragile time and  lower IGF-1 and GH levels are not desirable. More advanced users may opt  to use Nolvadex and Human Growth Hormone during PCT to counter the HGH  lowering effect of Nolvedex. However, I'm recommending AI's that may be  used on cycle and during PCT. It's my conclusion that Aromasin or  Arimidex are both good choices. 

I recommend the following PCT protocol for esters like Cypionate and Enanthate;

*While the aas ester is clearing :  2500iu HCG every third day for 2 weeks. (You may use less HCG if your  testes are normal in size AND you have been using HCG on cycle, i.e.  1,000iu HCG every third day.)*

*100/100/100/50 Clomid (50mg taken twice per day weeks 1-3 AFTER the aas ester clears)*

*20mg/20mg/20mg Aromasin (20mg daily for 3 weeks)*

*3g Vit C every day split in 3 doses*

*10g creatine daily *

The HCG is administered BEFORE the  aas ester clears to increase the mass of the testes and bring back ITT  levels. This will allow the testes to sustain output of testosterone  sooner.

Clomid is universally accepted as THE  testosterone recovery tool. It blocks estrogen from the HPTA and  stimulates the production of GNRH then initiates the production of LH,  which in turn signals the testis (if not atrophied) to produce  testosterone.

Aromasin or a similar aromatase  inhibitor is for testosterone recovery and it is used to keep the  testosterone/estrogen balance in favor of testosterone. It is also helps  to keep any additionally occurring estrogen from HCG low to none.

Cortisol is catabolic. It is the  enemy of all anabolism and must be kept in check. While it is blocked  when under the influence of AAS, it is free to attach to the Anabolic  Receptors (AR) once the steroids leave. Due to this blockage Cortisol  tends to accumulate and increase when on. A low level is desirable  however since it is important for other vital functions such as control  of inflammation. Balance is the key. Vitamin C keeps the exercise  induced rise of Cortisol in check.

The use of Creatine has shown to  increase ATP metabolism and cellular water storage among many other  things. This is beneficial because it provides for heightened nutrient  storage and a slight increase in anabolism as well as workout stamina.

*Failed Post Cycle Therapy*
Sometimes a single post cycle therapy is insufficient to  restore healthy testosterone levels and a second post cycle therapy may  be needed. In that case I would advise a simple clomid HPTA restart at 50mg daily for 4-6 weeks.

*References*
_1.Testosterone dose-response relationships in healthy young men;
2.Pharmacokinetics and Dose Finding of a Potent Aromatase Inhibitor, Aromasin (Exemestane), in Young Males
3.Low-Dose Human Chorionic Gonadotropin Maintains Intratesticular Testosterone in Normal Men with Testosterone-Induced Gonadotropin Suppression
4.Use of clomiphene citrate to reverse premature andropause secondary to steroid abuse.
5.Changes in the Endocrinological Milieu After Clomiphene Citrate  Treatment for Oligozoospermia: The Clinical Significance of the  Estradiol/Testosterone Ratio as a Prognostic Value  
6.Testicular steroidogenesis after human chorionic gonadotropin desensitization in rats.  
7.Effect of tamoxifen on GH and IGF-1 serum level in stage I-II breast cancer patients
8.Treatment of gynecomastia with tamoxifen: A double-blind crossover study 
9.Role of testosterone/estradiol ratio in predicting the efficacy of   tamoxifen citrate treatment in idiopathic oligoasthenoteratozoospermic   men._


 special thanks to those men and women who have influnced my thinking over the years in regards to aas use.

_Written by John Connor aka heavyiron _


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 8, 2012)

What would be a good intermediate cutting cycle in your opinion?


----------



## fit4life (Feb 9, 2012)

WOW thanks for sharing that info Heavy. I found it very, very interesting and informative.


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 9, 2012)

Awesome thread and guy. I'd have questions but have already read most of your stuff and herd you speak on a podcast so I don't have any at the moment. LOL.

edit: just thought of one (or two):
Are there any other archived podcast you've spoken on beside the one on SHR regarding female androgen usage?
Any future one's planned?


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 9, 2012)

He'll find you it's what it does... it's all it does, you can't stop it... he'll wade through you and rip out her fucking heart !


----------



## shortnwide (Feb 9, 2012)

Great read. Wish there was more stuff like this when I started years back.


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 9, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Sweet!! Can he tells about judgement day too!!



lol i was thinking terminator as well


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I am John Connor aka heavyiron.


I already knew this a while ago, but this sounded like some Terminator robot shit haha


----------



## juiceball44 (Feb 9, 2012)

Very good article, can't wait for more


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> What would be a good intermediate cutting cycle in your opinion?


Just about any AAS will work for cutting as nutrition and training will mostly drive fat loss not the steroid. I would want to know more about the experience level of the person asking but a simple Testosterone cycle with an AI will work just fine. However, a more seasoned individual may want to stack several AAS for this goal. In my opinion not much beats a Testosterone, Trenbolone and Masteron stack. Here's an article I recently updated on cutting;

*Cutting Cycle Synergy~the secret weapon~updated* 

For years  bodybuilders have experimented with various compounds while in their  cutting phases to find the ultimate AAS stack to assist in cutting body  fat while preserving lean body mass. Almost any steroid may be used to  cut with as long as nutrition, training and recovery are properly in  place but as contest time approaches most bodybuilders want a hard,  defined and dry look. This is a time when various low or non aromatizing  anabolic steroids are employed.

*The Secret Weapon*

 Certain anabolic  steroids work synergistically with one another and years ago a  particular stack started being used often by bodybuilders around the  world. At first it was called ???The Secret Weapon???. This stack is a  powerful combination of anabolic steroids that can elicit a hard, dry  grainy look. It preserves muscle mass even during extreme dieting. In  fact, many users report gaining lean body mass while dieting on this  powerful cocktail of anabolic steroids.

*Cut Mix*

 The secret weapon  is no longer a secret. Once this combination of steroids started gaining  popularity the manufacturers of steroid products immediately started  producing these steroids together in a blend. Most users who administer  these blends are amazed at just how effective they are. Today The Secret  Weapon is more commonly referred to as Cut Mix.

 Cut Mix is a blend  of 3 anabolic hormones. Each ml typically contains the following active  ingredients: Drostanolone Propionate - 50 mg/ml, Testosterone Propionate  - 50 mg/ml, Trenbolone Acetate - 50 mg/ml. Therefore 1ml Cut Mix _daily_ equals 350mg Masteron, 350mg Testosterone Propionate and 350mg Trenbolone Acetate _weekly._

 One of the  challenges with using a pre measured blend is you are locked into  certain ratios. The above mix is a 1 to 1 to 1 ratio which may be  problematic if you want to keep one compound lower or higher than  another. For example, many guys like to run Testosterone at higher or  lower doses in relationship to their Trenbolone dose. This is especially  true towards the end of prep when the Testosterone dose may be dropped  very low or altogether while the Trenbolone dose is kept higher.  Therefore I personally like having all compounds in a separate vial so I  can create whatever ratio I want depending on the period of the cycle  I???m in.






 *Masteron*  (drostanolone propionate) is a moderately anabolic steroid that  promotes increases in hardness, lean body mass and strength which has a  positive effect on the potential for fat loss. Masteron does not possess  any estrogenic activity and therefore water retention is highly  unlikely. In fact, Masteron is often described as _anti_-estrogenic.  This DHT derivative actually competes with other aromatizable  substrates for binding to the aromatase enzyme. Masteron is not only a  moderate anabolic but also a mild anti-estrogen which is very useful  when stacking with low doses of other aromatizing steroids such as  Testosterone.

*Testosterone Propionate * is  a powerful mass building drug that is able to rapidly add gains in  muscle size and strength. It???s the only aromatizing steroid in this  stack but at reasonable doses aromatization is moderate. I'm  convinced there's almost no other traditional injectable stack that's  as potent and versatile as Testosterone and Trenbolone. It's a simple  stack with enormous potential to harden muscle, promote fat loss and add  raw strength. The addition of Masteron adds even more to this synergy  as it acts as an anti-estrogen to control aromatization of Testosterone.  If Testosterone doses are higher an Aromatase Inhibitor may be needed.

*Trenbolone Acetate*  is at least 3 times more anabolic and androgenic than Testosterone or  Nandrolone. Trenbolone binds to androgen receptors (ARs) with  approximately three times the affinity of testosterone and has been  shown to augment skeletal muscle mass and bone growth and reduce  adiposity! Tren is one potent weapon in the bodybuilder???s arsenal.  Trenbolone is a non-estrogenic steroid so water retention is highly  unlikely. Stacking with complimentary steroids such as Testosterone  maximizes Trenbolones potential and also reduces side effects such as  loss of libido. 

 In addition to the  Cut Mix several other medications are typically employed to further  optimize the cutting cycle. The first compound is Winstrol tabs or an  injectable preperation.

*Stanozolo**l*  has an anabolic rating of 320 and an androgenic rating of 30 making it  an excellent steroid for promoting muscle growth with zero water  retention. Stanozolol cannot aromatize into estrogen so estrogenic side  effects like water retention are not a factor. Winstrol is excellent for  dieting bodybuilders and is best employed near the end of a cutting  cycle to keep the user anabolic but give a dry shredded appearance.  Winstrol significantly lowers SHBG even at very low doses in a matter of  a few days. This is significant because that equates to more free  testosterone. Winstrol stacked with testosterone means more testosterone  stays free or active. Some users report increased sex drive when  stacking Winstrol with testosterone. Basically Winstrol makes your  testosterone work better and it can raise libido.

*Oxandrolone* is derived from DHT. It has a  very strong separation of anabolic (about 525) and androgenic (24)  effect, and no progestational or estrogenic activity. Anavar is noted  for being quite mild as far as oral steroids are concerned, which is  great for the promotion of strength and quality muscle tissue gains  however lipids should be monitored as it will lower HDL significantly.  Mg for mg it displays as much as five-six times the anabolic activity of  testosterone in assays, with way less androgenicity. This drug is a  favorite of dieting bodybuilders and competitive athletes in  speed/anaerobic performance sports, where its tendency for LBM gain  (without fat or water retention) fits well with the desired goals.






 
*Cytomel or T3* is used to increase metabolic rate. This increase means more nutrient uptake including increased protein synthesis. Since  oxidation rate is increased, energy demands are also increased. When  you are in a calorie deficit this will mean even more fat loss when  using T3. However, T3 is catabolic so it must be used with anabolic  steroids to preserve lean body mass while dieting. Start with 25mcg???s T3  daily and after one week increase the T3 to 50mcg???s daily. After one  week you may increase the T3 dose once again to 75mcg???s daily if needed.

 *Human Growth Hormone (HGH)*  has clearly been shown to increase lean body mass and to enhance fat  loss while improving recovery and even helping with injury repair,  especially cartilage. It is my opinion that maximal fat burning GH doses  start somewhere around 4-6iu daily in men. For maximal fat burning AND  adding maximal lean body mass that range appears to be around 8-12iu GH  daily. I recommend at least 5 months of GH administration. GH is a long  term commitment and there is a lesser benefit to using GH for shorter  durations. This can be quite expensive so many users will skip days  during the week. For example, the 5 on 2 off protocol is commonly used  to get the desired effects but at the same time reduce cost. Basically  the user administers a daily dose Mon-Fri and then dose not administer a  dose on the weekends. Another popular protocol is only using GH every  other day. The EOD method has some scientific support so it would be my  first recommendation for GH users who want to reduce cost.

 Many users report a  synergy when using GH and Steroids together. It???s commonly reported that  the fat burning effects and gains in LBM are much more profound with GH  and Testosterone. Therefore in order to maximize the benefits of GH I  would not use it alone and highly recommend stacking GH with AAS.  Testosterone has been proven to reduce body fat and increase LBM in a  dose dependent relationship; therefore I recommend that experienced male  users administer at least 5iu GH daily for a duration of 5 months with  anabolic steroids. Growth Hormone and the secret weapon stack will  illicit increases in lean body mass and a significant reduction in body  fat if nutrition, training and recovery are properly in place.







*Stimulants * are  typically employed to further increase energy expenditure. Ephedrine  and Caffeine are commonly used in this regard. Beta 2 agonists like  Clenbuterol may also be used during a cut. All of these may act as an  appetite suppressant as well. Personally I???m not a big fan of stimulants  because they tend to make me jittery and agitated however I do use  caffeine on a regular basis. Caffeine is inexpensive and works well for  me. Clenbuterol has some science demonstrating that it???s slightly  anabolic so if I was to advise on the use of any of these, Clen would be  my preference for those who have no problems with these compounds.

*Final 6 weeks of prep*

 Before  the final 6 weeks of prep I recommend cutting on 50-100mg of Anadrol  daily and 1 gram of Testosterone weekly. During this phase almost any  combination of steroids may be used but I prefer these two compounds as  they provide significant power and energy while dieting. An aromatase  inhibitor may be used to control excessive aromatase activity from the  Testosterone and always keep Nolvadex on hand in case gynocomastia  presents. T3 may be loaded during this first part of the cutting phase.

 The last 6 weeks of  prep I recommend employing the Secret Weapon. Depending on the male  users experience level you may inject between 0.5ml ??? 2 ml daily.  However the preferred method is mixing your own ratios to suit your  individual needs. I recommend daily injects during contest prep because  that will yield the highest blood androgen levels. The Propionate esters  from the Masteron and Testosterone possess a half life of about 48  hours however the decline is so significant by the 30th hour that  waiting another 18 hours is counter productive. However, a gym rat doing  a summer cut for the beach may opt for an every other day injection  schedule. The following chart shows the pharmacokinetic characteristics of propionate.

 

*Secret Weapon Sample Cutting Cycle*

 Week 1-4~One gram Testosterone weekly/50mg Anadrol daily/Arimidex as needed
Week 5~One gram Testosterone weekly/50mg Anadrol daily/25mcg???s T3 daily/Arimidex as needed
Week 6~One gram Testosterone weekly/50mg Anadrol daily/50mcg???s T3 daily/Arimidex as needed
Week 7-10~50mg Test Prop, 50mg Mast Prop, 50mg Tren Ace daily/50 mcg???s T3 daily/Arimidex as needed
Week 11-12~25mg Test Prop, 50mg Mast Prop, 50mg Tren Ace  daily/50 mcg???s T3 daily/50mg Winstrol tabs daily/Arimidex as needed
Week 13~50mg Winstrol tabs daily/50mg Anavar tabs daily/50 mcg???s T3 daily/Arimidex as needed

The above cycle is just one example and may be modified to meet  individual needs, however this basic cutting cycle has such powerful  synergy that it will illicit amazing results if nutrition, training and  recovery are dialed in. 







*References:*
_1. Effects of Human Growth Hormone in Men over 60 Years Old
2. Prevention of Growth Deceleration after Withdrawal of Growth Hormone Therapy in Idiopathic Short Stature
3. Synergistic effects of testosterone and growth hormone on protein metabolism and body composition in prepubertal boys.
4. The Effects of Growth Hormone and/or Testosterone in Healthy Elderly Men: A Randomized Controlled Trial  __
5.   Tissue selectivity and potential clinical applications of trenbolone   (17beta-hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one): A potent anabolic steroid with   reduced androgenic and estrogenic activity.
 6. 17{beta}-Hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one (trenbolone) exhibits   tissue selective anabolic activity: effects on muscle, bone, adiposity,   hemoglobin, and prostate.
 7. Effect of trenbolone acetate on protein synthesis and degradation rates in fused bovine satellite cell cultures.
8. Pharmacokinetic Properties of Testosterone Propionate in Norman Men.
9. Testosterone dose-response relationships in healthy young men._


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 9, 2012)

^ Thanks heavy. Good read


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 9, 2012)

Heavy,

What in your expert opinion is a good starting body fat percentage for someone wanting to do a first cycle of AAS, say to bulk? I've read and seen so many times that 10-12% is best, but is that based in some form of science or just brologic?

Is it best to start at a lower percentage so to limit estrogen increase in the body? 

And lastly, if someone were to start a cut at say, 20%, what compounds would you recommend if any at all other then diet and cardio?

Thank you Sir!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> Awesome thread and guy. I'd have questions but have already read most of your stuff and herd you speak on a podcast so I don't have any at the moment. LOL.
> 
> edit: just thought of one (or two):
> Are there any other archived podcast you've spoken on beside the one on SHR regarding female androgen usage?
> Any future one's planned?


Thank you

I did one a long time ago on Aaron Singerman's old show but I don't have a link.

I'm a pretty introverted guy so not sure if I will do one again but you never know.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Just about any AAS will work for cutting as nutrition and training will mostly drive fat loss not the steroid. I would want to know more about the experience level of the person asking but a simple Testosterone cycle with an AI will work just fine. However, a more seasoned individual may want to stack several AAS for this goal. In my opinion not much beats a Testosterone, Trenbolone and Masteron stack. Here's an article I recently updated on cutting;



Great thanks heavy, the user is 268lbs 13% BF done many cycles and avid user of tren Ace among other compounds. User is thinking of a test prop, tren ace, winstrol cycle to help lean out some and put on mass. Thoughts?


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 9, 2012)

Mr. Connor!  You Rock!


----------



## melandleadley (Feb 10, 2012)

great,thank you.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have read how some people use AAS at very high dosages and short bursts, while running a longer cycle (for example 10 weeks of Test). Wondering if you can comment on that, discuss its possible effectiveness, and side-effects.
E.G. Anadrol 150-200mg for ~2 weeks instead of running it for the standard 4 weeks at the much lower dose. Doing this at the beginning, middle, or end of a Test cycle.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Heavy,
> 
> What in your expert opinion is a good starting body fat percentage for someone wanting to do a first cycle of AAS, say to bulk? I've read and seen so many times that 10-12% is best, but is that based in some form of science or just brologic?
> 
> ...



You are very welcome,

I have never bought into the "too high body fat" position in relation to cycling because frankly my first 6-7 cycles I was over 20% body fat and had an amazing response to the cycles. Additionally you could use an aromatase inhibitor if you are worried about the higher body fat contributing to aromatase. Age also may play a role in higher aromatase activity so older fatter guys probably need AI's more than anyone when using steroids that aromatize. However, with that said, guys that bulk many times add body fat because they are eating above maintenance. This can cause health problems and will make reducing body fat latter that much harder. Regardless I don't have a problem with a guy at 20% body fat bulking.

As far as a guy wanting to cut using steroids at a higher body fat, I'm all for it. Testosterone is absolutely proven to add LBM and reduce body fat in a dose dependent relationship. I'm assuming a solid nutrition and training program since you did mention that.

Since I know you are older I would recommend a simple Testosterone and HGH cycle to cut. If funds are an issue then Testosterone and maybe a bit of Trenbolone.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2012)

Great write ups, very informative. Thanks.

Subbed


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Great thanks heavy, the user is 268lbs 13% BF done many cycles and avid user of tren Ace among other compounds. User is thinking of a test prop, tren ace, winstrol cycle to help lean out some and put on mass. Thoughts?


Testosterone and Trenbolone is an amazing combination. Diet and training will dictate whether you bulk, cut or recomp. 

Winstrol is fine but may not be noticed with such a strong stack. I would personally employ the Winny at the end while dropping down the T dose to get a harder look.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Mr. Connor!  You Rock!


Thanks Trace! Tell your husband we need to go out and EAT!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You are very welcome,
> 
> I have never bought into the "too high body fat" position in relation to cycling because frankly my first 6-7 cycles I was over 20% body fat and had an amazing response to the cycles. Additionally you could use an aromatase inhibitor if you are worried about the higher body fat contributing to aromatase. Age also may play a role in higher aromatase activity so older fatter guys probably need AI's more than anyone when using steroids that aromatize. However, with that said, guys that bulk many times add body fat because they are eating above maintenance. This can cause health problems and will make reducing body fat latter that much harder. Regardless I don't have a problem with a guy at 20% body fat bulking.
> 
> ...



Thanks Heavy, the question is actually being posed for my father in law. He is on TRT but would like to gain lean mass and shed body fat as well. He is 22% based on a 7 point caliper test by a trusted trainer. He wants to cut using a simple cycle like you laid out, maybe get to 15% and then add some mass but not get to crazy.

I'll pass the information you gave on to him and let him make his own decision.

Again, thank you!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Testosterone and Trenbolone is an amazing combination. Diet and training will dictate whether you bulk, cut or recomp.
> 
> Winstrol is fine but may not be noticed with such a strong stack. I would personally employ the Winny at the end while dropping down the T dose to get a harder look.



Thanks heavy


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> I have read how some people use AAS at very high dosages and short bursts, while running a longer cycle (for example 10 weeks of Test). Wondering if you can comment on that, discuss its possible effectiveness, and side-effects.
> E.G. Anadrol 150-200mg for ~2 weeks instead of running it for the standard 4 weeks at the much lower dose. Doing this at the beginning, middle, or end of a Test cycle.



The concept of 4 weeks being standard for orals is pretty new. Maybe about 5-7 years old. This idea came about because of the toxicity of pro hormones and designer steroids that are methylated. Traditional steroids were almost always run longer before Designer steroids became common.

I don't think short high dosed bursts are worth it to be honest. I would rather see a guy use moderate to moderate-high doses for longer durations. I personally think 56 days is the perfect cycle length and would advise as high a dose as effective for that time frame. In this case as much Test as you can handle and 100mg of Anadrol daily for 8 weeks.

Check out the following abstract brother;

_"this is a great study. phase III randomized double blind placebo  control. It shows anadrol works great for adding mass in hiv patients,  but 100 mg is just as good as 150 mg ed. Plus, they do liver panels out  to 16 weeks. 150 mg is worse on the liver than 100. About 25-28% of  people show 5x normal liver enzyme values at 16 weeks. Liver issues  start creeping in at 12 weeks."_

_"Again, this is another clear indication that more is not better"~Dr Pangloss_

AIDS. 2003 Mar 28;17(5):699-710. Links

*Double-blind, randomized, placebo-controlled phase III trial of oxymetholone for the treatment of HIV wasting.*

Hengge UR, Stocks K, Wiehler H, Faulkner S, Esser S, Lorenz C, Jentzen W, Hengge D, Goos M, Dudley RE, Ringham G.
STD-Unit, Department of Dermatology and Venerology, University of Essen, Germany. ulrich.hengge@uni-duesseldorf.de

*BACKGROUND:* Despite highly active antiretroviral therapy (HAART),  chronic involuntary weight loss still remains a serious problem in the  care of HIV patients. Various alterations in energy metabolism and  endocrine regulation have been found to cause loss of lean body mass  (LBM) and body cell mass (BCM). Previous studies in HIV-positive men  undergoing androgen replacement therapy or treatment with recombinant  growth hormone (rGH) have shown partial restoration of LBM, but these  treatments have largely been ineffective in eugonadal individuals. 

*STUDY DESIGN:* Double-blind, randomized, placebo-controlled trial  of 89 HIV-positive women and men with wasting assigned to the anabolic  steroid oxymetholone [50 mg twice (BID) or three times daily (TID)] or  placebo for 16 weeks followed by open-label treatment. 

*STUDY* *ENDPOINTS:* Body weight, bioimpedance measurements,  quality of life parameters and appetite. RESULTS: Oxymetholone led to a  significant weight gain of 3.0 +/- 0.5 and 3.5 +/- 0.7 kg in the TID and  BID groups, respectively (P < 0.05 for each treatment versus  placebo), whereas individuals in the placebo group gained an average of  1.0 +/- 0.7 kg. Body cell mass increased in the oxymetholone BID group  (3.8 +/- 0.4 kg; P < 0.0001) and in the oxymetholone TID group (2.1  +/- 0.6 kg; P < 0.005), corresponding to 12.4 and 7.4% of baseline  BCM, respectively. Significant improvements were noted in appetite and  food intake, increased well-being and reduced weakness by  self-examination. The most important adverse event was liver-associated  toxicity. Overall, 35% of patients in the TID, 27% of patients in the  BID oxymetholone group and no patients in the placebo group had a  greater than five times baseline increase for alanine aminotransferase  during the double-blind phase of the study. 

*CONCLUSIONS:* Oxymetholone can be considered an effective anabolic  steroid in eugonadal male and female patients with AIDS-associated  wasting. The BID (100 mg/day) regimen appeared to be equally effective  as the TID (150 mg/day) regimen in terms of weight gain, LBM and BCM and  was associated with less, but still significant liver toxicity.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Thanks Heavy, the question is actually being posed for my father in law. He is on TRT but would like to gain lean mass and shed body fat as well. He is 22% based on a 7 point caliper test by a trusted trainer. He wants to cut using a simple cycle like you laid out, maybe get to 15% and then add some mass but not get to crazy.
> 
> I'll pass the information you gave on to him and let him make his own decision.
> 
> Again, thank you!!


I would have him get a physical and blood work. If everything looks good then 300-500mg of T weekly will have a significantly positive effect. I would monitor lipids and blood pressure regularly.

Good luck


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Thanks heavy


No problem brother, good luck!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I would have him get a physical and blood work. If everything looks good then 300-500mg of T weekly will have a significantly positive effect. I would monitor lipids and blood pressure regularly.
> 
> Good luck



My thoughts exactly, I won't give him any advice unless he will comply by having blood tests on a regular basis.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 10, 2012)

Heavy/John, great thread!  I have been listening to you for a while now and now I have a place to ask questions.  First one, what do you think about using a formestane product as an on cycle AI over adex or exemestane?  I ask because formestane is not as toxic and easier on the lipids than the other two (or so I have read) and it is easy to get in a reliable dosage.  Curious on your thoughts.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 10, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Heavy/John, great thread!  I have been listening to you for a while now and now I have a place to ask questions.  First one, what do you think about using a formestane product as an on cycle AI over adex or exemestane?  I ask because formestane is not as toxic and easier on the lipids than the other two (or so I have read) and it is easy to get in a reliable dosage.  Curious on your thoughts.


  Thank you

I don't know and recently asked a manufacturer the same question about E2 suppression and formestane. Are you referring to the transdermal product? If so I may try it myself and get labs. In the meantime I will continue to use Arimidex or Aromasin for aromatase control.


----------



## oufinny (Feb 10, 2012)

I have used a transdermal and it definitely works in an off cycle type environment but seeing labs of someone on would definitely be a good thing.


----------



## srivastava1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sweet!! Can he tells about judgement day too!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for the response. I will read those studies tomorrow!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Thanks Trace! Tell your husband we need to go out and EAT!


 
Ok.  Sounds good.  You know I'm all about eating.  Maybe next week Wed?  Cheynna has a dentist app't, but we could go out after?


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Great info. always good to hear the opinions of a pro.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 11, 2012)

Have you worked with any pro's?


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 11, 2012)

heavy have you used prop/mast/tren a and noticed a big difference between that and a prop/tren a cycle? would there be significant differences with the addition of mast?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Have you worked with any pro's?


Some friends of mine are pros. I wouldn't say I worked with them but they have asked me questions from time to time. However, one man got his pro card after I helped him design a pre-contest cycle. I usually ask guys their cycle history and then we create a custom cycle based on that history and their goals so the competitor has a lot of input on the cycle. Its more a collaboration.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 11, 2012)

Gotcha. Sounds cool. Too bad you can't tell us who it was....
I know you wont give us the name, obviously, but was the guy more well known?
Some amateurs are really well know, others are a little lower on the totem pole.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> heavy have you used prop/mast/tren a and noticed a big difference between that and a prop/tren a cycle? would there be significant differences with the addition of mast?


I love the synergy between Test, Tren and Mast but if I had to drop one due to funds or availability I would drop the Mast because Tren and Test are very powerful in their own stack. 

Test and Tren is the poor mans ultimate stack in my humble opinion. Here is an article I wrote a while back on Tren and Test;

*A powerful but simple stack*   I???m  convinced there???s  almost no other traditional injectable stack      that???s  as potent and  versatile as Testosterone and Trenbolone.  It???s  a    simple  stack with  enormous potential to harden muscle,  promote  fat    loss and  add raw  strength. Over the years I have tried  just  about   every combination of steroids from very elaborate to very   simple stacks.   Since many times guys are on a budget I decided to   present a basic   simple stack that is cost effective and will illicit   terrific changes to   a physique. Testosterone is a great base to all   cycles. It increases   mood, energy and libido while giving good   performance in the gym.   However, sometimes guys want that extra edge   in reaching their goals.   Instead of taking various peptides, orals or   other injectable   combinations one of the most simple things to do is   add Trenbolone to   your Testosterone base. This powerful but simple   stack may be used to   cut, bulk, add raw strength or recomp.

 Depending on the goal, various dosing schemes may be employed but for  me    the most basic is 600-750mg Testosterone weekly with 225-350mg     Trenbolone weekly. In just 8 short weeks this cycle will provide great     results if nutrition, training and recovery is dialed in.







I     love the pure look of the Euro-Pharmacies Trenbolone. Honestly, I   have  never seen  such clarity  and lack of oxidation in Trenbolone. I   have  seen it made from  implants and the  color is similar but there is    always a tiny swirl of  turbidity. The EP Trenbolone has ZERO   turbidity  or oxidative color. 

Trenbolone at it???s finest. Euro-Pharmacies Testosterone and Trenbolone is a simple, pure and strong stack.
*
Sometimes it???s best to keep things simple???heavyiron*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 11, 2012)

Great job Heavy again!


----------



## charley (Feb 11, 2012)

Heavy/John......two questions..how old are you & are you 'on' trt full time?
.........charley


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Great job Heavy again!


Thank you brother and thank you for all your help over the years.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 11, 2012)

charley said:


> Heavy/John......two questions..how old are you & are you 'on' trt full time?
> .........charley


I'm in my mid forties. I was prescribed TRT just over five years ago. I will never go off.

My current cruise looks like this;

220mg US Test Cyp and 40mg Prop every Friday AM
20-40mg Cialis every Friday AM
500iu HCG Mon and Thur
1mg Arimidex Mon, Wed, Fri, Sat
5iu HGH every day except Sunday

My cruise is designed to elicit a strong sex drive, especially on the weekend.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm in my mid forties. I was prescribed TRT just over five years ago. I will never go off.
> 
> My current cruise looks like this;
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 11, 2012)

I noticed that lol


----------



## charley (Feb 11, 2012)

......Heavy/John....thanks for your frankness....and for being precise....great info...


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2012)

Prince said:


>





bigbenj said:


> I noticed that lol



The older I get the more important sex drive and comfort on cycle becomes to me. Even when I do high dosed blasts I try to design the cycle with comfort in mind. Its pretty hard to run tren without losing sleep or feeling agitated all the time so a guy either has to drop the tren dose or mitigate the side effects. Over the years I have experimented with all kinds of things to have more comfort on a blast. Sometimes its not realistic but at lower doses it is manageable.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 12, 2012)

Heavy,

What is the minimum amount of tren that would provide benefit in your opinion? I know that is a very vague question as it depends on the individuals response to the compound, but take an educated guess if you would.

Thanks!!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 12, 2012)

Can you verify this for me. Ive spoke with you through pm about my cycling in the past.
Ive been gradually upping my doses and have begun to notice that the difference in appearence really goes to another level at the 1g mark. Lower doses give you the "on" look but when you go into the gram and above zone your body really begins to mutate. I ve done all variations of test cycle but never seen results like these. Do you think that the body reaches a different level of receptor saturation? What causes the immense changes?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Heavy,
> 
> What is the minimum amount of tren that would provide benefit in your opinion? I know that is a very vague question as it depends on the individuals response to the compound, but take an educated guess if you would.
> 
> Thanks!!


Trenbolone has significant tissue building abilities because it's so anabolic/androgenic. Trenbolone is around 5 times more anabolic AND androgenic than Testosterone making it a very effective steroid.

Trenbolone will be effective for most users between 150-225mg per week. More adventuresome users could double those doses. The bare minimum I would use is 150mg Tren per week with at least a replacement dose of Testosterone.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Trenbolone has significant tissue building abilities because it's so anabolic/androgenic. Trenbolone is around 5 times more anabolic AND androgenic than Testosterone making it a very effective steroid.
> 
> Trenbolone will be effective for most users between 150-225mg per week. More adventuresome users could double those doses. The bare minimum I would use is 150mg Tren per week with at least a replacement dose of Testosterone.



And would you choose tren ace or tren enth given the choice of dosing at 150-225mg per week?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> And would you choose tren ace or tren enth given the choice of dosing at 150-225mg per week?


Either is fine, Ace will be a bit more effective than Enanthate mg for mg due to the ester weight though.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Either is fine, Ace will be a bit more effective than Enanthate mg for mg due to the ester weight though.




Thank you Sir, you are a wealth of knowledge and I'm glad you are here and so willing to share.

I love learning about AAS, so many things we can advance our knowledge on.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 12, 2012)

What's the craziest cycle you've ever heard of someone running?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh, and what would a hypothetical cycle look like for a physique pro? I wanted to ask in IG's thread, but didn't want to come off as disrespectful.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Can you verify this for me. Ive spoke with you through pm about my cycling in the past.
> Ive been gradually upping my doses and have begun to notice that the difference in appearence really goes to another level at the 1g mark. Lower doses give you the "on" look but when you go into the gram and above zone your body really begins to mutate. I ve done all variations of test cycle but never seen results like these. Do you think that the body reaches a different level of receptor saturation? What causes the immense changes?


Steroids are clearly proven to be dose dependent in terms of adding LBM. In other words the more you administer the more the LBM gains up to a point. This has been demonstrated in the following study where increases in IGF-1, strength, fat free mass, size and power increased with the testosterone dose. Testosterone dose-response rel... [Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2001] - PubMed - NCBI

At what dose of Testosterone this dose relationship stops is unknown. The scientists in the study only used up to 600mg of T per week but anecdotal reports indicate that the dose response is much higher than 600mg of T weekly. I have little doubt that 1 gram of T weekly is more effective than 600mg of T per week at adding LBM.

AR receptor up-regulation has also been proven when administering T.Androgen Receptor in Human Skeletal Muscle and Cultured Muscle Satellite Cells: Up-Regulation by Androgen Treatment   In other words when you inject testosterone your body makes more Androgen Receptors. Therefore receptor saturation is unlikely unless you administer very high doses.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 12, 2012)

Hope this hasn't been asked....

Heavy, do you believe you reached your genetic potential, or close to your genetic potential before you began using AAS?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> What's the craziest cycle you've ever heard of someone running?


Its hard to separate fact from fiction but I have heard all kinds of stupid stuff. Most of it sounds made up to me. When you run high doses (over 2 grams per week) it can become a bit uncomfortable and it will skew lipids or raise Hemoglobin, RBC's and Hematocrit pretty fast. I always laugh when a guy says he is running 200mg of anadrol daily and 2 grams of test per week and he says his blood work comes back normal. LOL! Yeah, right.

However, I know guys that run between 2-3 grams per week. That would not be unusual for some top level guys or a gym rat running an experiment.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Oh, and what would a hypothetical cycle look like for a physique pro? I wanted to ask in IG's thread, but didn't want to come off as disrespectful.


For ladies? Some run nothing, some run orals at reasonable doses ie clen, T3, anavar, winny, etc. Some will venture into injects. Its really all over the map. I know for a fact one female pro who has never ran any steroids and I know another that is afraid of needles so she just uses the above orals.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> Hope this hasn't been asked....
> 
> Heavy, do you believe you reached your genetic potential, or close to your genetic potential before you began using AAS?


No, not even close. I started aas on and off at age 20. That was several decades ago.

 I think waiting is a good idea for young men though but not because of genetic potential. Young guys need to learn how to properly train and dial in their nutrition first. That takes time and consistency.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you have any pics of you from back in the day? Maybe some polaroid's lol


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Do you have any pics of you from back in the day? Maybe some polaroid's lol


Yes, I would have to scan them....I need to buy a new scanner though. My new computer does not support my old scanner. I was always a little fat. My weight hovered around 250 most of the time. I have always been just a gym rat. Never worried about conditioning. This last year was the first time in my adult life I ever got into really good shape. I like beer too much.


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Any studies on Test effects on lipids based on dosage?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2012)

IAMLEGEND1 said:


> Any studies on Test effects on lipids based on dosage?



Testosterone Enanthate lowers HDL slightly and has virtually no effect on LDL up to 600mg per week. 

*Adverse experiences and safety measures.*

                                                  Hemoglobin levels decreased significantly in men receiving the 50-mg dose but increased at the 600-mg dose; the changes in                            hemoglobin were positively correlated with testosterone concentrations (_r_ = 0.66, _P_ = 0.0001) (Table7). Changes in plasma HDL cholesterol, in contrast, were negatively dependent on testosterone dose (_P_ = 0.0049) and correlated with testosterone concentrations (_r_ = −0.40, _P_  = 0.0054). Total cholesterol, plasma low-density lipoprotein  cholesterol, and triglyceride levels did not change significantly                            at any dose. Serum PSA, creatinine,  bilirubin, alanine aminotransferase, and alkaline phosphatase did not  change significantly                            in any group, but aspartate aminotransferase  decreased significantly in the 25-mg group. Two men in the 25-mg group,  five                            in the 50-mg group, three in the 125-mg  group, seven in the 300-mg group, and two in the 600-mg group developed  acne. One                            man receiving the 50-mg dose reported  decreased ability to achieve erections. 

*Testosterone dose-response relationships in healthy young men*


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Feb 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Testosterone Enanthate lowers HDL slightly and has virtually no effect on LDL up to 600mg per week.
> 
> *Adverse experiences and safety measures.*
> 
> ...


 

Nice, thank you!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 13, 2012)

Should be a good writeup or two for those of us that are gyno prone.
Hell I can't even look at Anadrol, Dbol, or Test without developing sensitivity. Right now I am battling it back as i finish up my cycle. But, a nice informative guide that discusses gyno, how to reverse it, prolactin, estrogen, etc. What AI for what: Nolva, Clomid, Dex, then things like caber etc.

I know these writeups are on the forum scattered about. But, should be gathered into a new up to date version and hell make it a sticky too


----------



## swollen (Feb 13, 2012)

Just want'd to bump & say that this section has already helped me on afew things, just by reading ur answers from other members questions. Your very knowledgeable Heavy, & thanks for doin' this..


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Heavy/John I just have a quick question I heard someone was running test cyp 300mg tren hex 400 and EQ 400 per wk. Do you think it makes much of a difference if they use say EQ (vs) Mast? If so why and how. Also I know that guy have very little sides because the test dose was much lower but still is having great results up to about wk 8-9. Now he upped the test a bit, and added proviron.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 13, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Should be a good writeup or two for those of us that are gyno prone.
> Hell I can't even look at Anadrol, Dbol, or Test without developing sensitivity. Right now I am battling it back as i finish up my cycle. But, a nice informative guide that discusses gyno, how to reverse it, prolactin, estrogen, etc. What AI for what: Nolva, Clomid, Dex, then things like caber etc.
> 
> I know these writeups are on the forum scattered about. But, should be gathered into a new up to date version and hell make it a sticky too


What compounds and ancillaries are you currently taking?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 13, 2012)

swollen said:


> Just want'd to bump & say that this section has already helped me on afew things, just by reading ur answers from other members questions. Your very knowledgeable Heavy, & thanks for doin' this..


You are very welcome brother.


----------



## Spraynpray (Feb 13, 2012)

Heavy, what's your take on running Tren and Deca on a bulk as it relates to prolactin?  In what dose ranges if at all.


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 14, 2012)

J.C.
Is there hard evidence, or your own personal experience that directly link trenbolone to prolactin related side effects.  There are conflicting opinions everywhere.
Thanks


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 14, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You are very welcome br
> other.



My question was more in general but hell if we wanna talk about me I'm game 
Currently test E run with aromasin 12.5 eod 
Developed sensitive puffy nips increased aromaskn to 12.5. Twice a day and offered letro 
Tapered up letro to the 2.5mg dose
Now running letro no change in sensitivity 

I have no lump just puffy and sensitive 
Taking fish oil lots of it to try to keep my joints lubed up


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 14, 2012)

if someone was pin phobic (for good reason) what would you recommend as the best course of action to raise T levels?
Thanks in advance for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## nick52 (Feb 14, 2012)

heavy iron i have a question?tren a is it liver toxic? and if so will 300mg a week, meaning 75mg pind eod for 8 weeks be to hard on the liver?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 14, 2012)

Spraynpray said:


> Heavy, what's your take on running Tren and Deca on a bulk as it relates to prolactin?  In what dose ranges if at all.


I think Tren, Deca and Test are an amazing combo for bulking. I would use a strong AI daily with this combination.

Tren 225-350mg Weekly
Deca 400-500mg Weekly for bulking (less if just for joint relief)
Testosterone 750-1,250mg Weekly

Aromasin 25mg daily (for gyno prone users 25mg every 12 hours)

Prolactin is very individualistic. I would get labs first before using prolactin lowering medications.

These are all general guidelines


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 14, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> J.C.
> Is there hard evidence, or your own personal experience that directly link trenbolone to prolactin related side effects.  There are conflicting opinions everywhere.
> Thanks


No, the literature states the opposite in fact.

Res Vet Sci. 1981 Jan;30(1):7-13.

*Growth  hormone, insulin, prolactin and total thyroxine in the plasma of sheep  implanted with the anabolic steroid trenbolone acetate alone or with  oestradiol.*

Donaldson IA, Hart IC, Heitzman RJ.
*Abstract*

The  mode of action of the anabolic steroid trenbolone acetate  (19-norandrost-4,9,11-trien-3-one-17-acetate) was studied through the  endogenous hormonal response of castrated male sheep to subcutaneous  implantation of 140 mg of trenbolone acetate and 20 mg of oestradiol  both separately and in combination. Radioimmunoassay of  delta-4,9,11-trienic steroids and oestradiol-17 beta in plasma confirmed  that simultaneous administration of trenbolone acetate with oestradiol  led to a significantly greater persistence of oestradiol-17 beta  residues in plasma (P less than 0.05) than with implantation of  oestradiol alone. Oestradiol treatment increased concentrations of  growth hormone and insulin (P less than 0.05; P less than 0.001  respectively) in plasma samples collected weekly. Trenbolone acetate by  itself had no significant effect and the oestrogenic response was  blocked on the simultaneous implantation of trenbolone acetate and  oestradiol (despite higher plasma levels of oestradiol-17 beta with this  treatment). Plasma total thyroxine was markedly depressed to 45 per  cent of its basal level by trenbolone acetate, alone or with oestradiol  (P less than 0.001) and depressed to 80 per cent of basal by oestradiol  treatment alone (P less than 0.001). *Plasma prolactin was unaltered by  the above treatments.*

PMID:7017853 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## _LG_ (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Heavy


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 14, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> My question was more in general but hell if we wanna talk about me I'm game
> Currently test E run with aromasin 12.5 eod
> Developed sensitive puffy nips increased aromaskn to 12.5. Twice a day and offered letro
> Tapered up letro to the 2.5mg dose
> ...


AI's reduce E2 in males about 40-60% on average. If you are still experiencing high E2 related side effects I would use Nolvadex at 10-20mg every 12 hours as it will occupy the receptor sites in breast tissue.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 14, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> if someone was pin phobic (for good reason) what would you recommend as the best course of action to raise T levels?
> Thanks in advance for sharing your knowledge.


Testosterone creams, gels, patches or orals.


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you sir!


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 14, 2012)

This is a re-post. I do not know if you just overlooked it or did not respond for a specific reason, so here is the question:
Heavy/John I just have a quick question I heard someone was running test  cyp 300mg tren hex 400 and EQ 400 per wk. Do you think it makes much of  a difference if they use say EQ (vs) Mast? If so why and how. Also I  know that guy have very little sides because the test dose was much  lower but still is having great results up to about wk 8-9. Now he upped  the test a bit, and added proviron. 		
Thank you Heavy/John


----------



## sar012977 (Feb 14, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm in my mid forties. I was prescribed TRT just over five years ago. I will never go off.
> 
> My current cruise looks like this;
> 
> ...


 

Your an animal bro, and full of knowledge.. I just joined his forum about a year ago and with you and al the other vets here that actually help and not bust your balls is exactly why i have remained here... I wont read from any other sites!   thanks for the knowledge and opinions you have posted and the research you have done over the years to make this a good place to learn.. thanks Heavy!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 14, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> This is a re-post. I do not know if you just overlooked it or did not respond for a specific reason, so here is the question:
> Heavy/John I just have a quick question I heard someone was running test  cyp 300mg tren hex 400 and EQ 400 per wk. Do you think it makes much of  a difference if they use say EQ (vs) Mast? If so why and how. Also I  know that guy have very little sides because the test dose was much  lower but still is having great results up to about wk 8-9. Now he upped  the test a bit, and added proviron.
> Thank you Heavy/John


Sorry for skipping your question.

Not sure that it will make much difference but I personally like Masteron a bit better. Both will work just fine though brother.


----------



## pebble (Feb 14, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Heavy,
> 
> What in your expert opinion is a good starting body fat percentage for someone wanting to do a first cycle of AAS, say to bulk? I've read and seen so many times that 10-12% is best, but is that based in some form of science or just brologic?
> 
> ...




I know I am not heavy so if this out of place it can be deleted. 

It comes from assumptions based on two bodies of research.*

One side states that *deceased insulin sensitivity is correlated [I have not seen a studies that says causes.] to higher levels of *body fat . Persons with greater body fat have greater *lipotoxicity ( elevated levels of DAGs, TAGs, Ceramides). *They prevent phosphorylation of specific enzymes resulting *in decreases in the insulin/glut transporter cascade. *

The other side notes that with deceased insulin sensitivity nutrient partitioning changes. *The body is more likely to convert excess glucose to FFA for storage. *Along with that, protein is no longer utilized as efficiently because it can not be as easily transported into the muscle tissue (due to dysfunctional insulin/ glut transporter cascade). **

Combine both sectors of research and assumptions are made. *Its logical and the theoretical evidence is strong.

So the number is more of a sliding scale and there to help people not add excess fat while adding muscle; The number is arbitrary but I would use a higher number such as 15% as the cut off based off of the research that I have read in the aforementioned topics.*

This all goes out the window if body comp is not the reason you are using.*

There is one other factor that plays a role and that is that research shows higher adiposity leads to higher estrogen levels. This means more side and less gains. That's a pretty shitty situation to be in.*


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Feb 14, 2012)

Heavy, what are your thoughts on EQ and deca in the same cycle? also what do you think of sustanson ? i wanted to run test eq deca like this 

Test E week 1-8 750 week
Sustanson week 9-16 1 gram week
EQ Week 1-15 600 week
deca 400 week 1-13


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 14, 2012)

nick52 said:


> heavy iron i have a question?tren a is it liver toxic? and if so will 300mg a week, meaning 75mg pind eod for 8 weeks be to hard on the liver?


There is some evidence that Trenbolone can cause some strain on the liver but I have never seen any data showing that injectable Tren causes liver damage. Your dose and duration are reasonable. If you are worried about it I would get blood tests to see for yourself.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 14, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> Heavy, what are your thoughts on EQ and deca in the same cycle? also what do you think of sustanson ? i wanted to run test eq deca like this
> 
> Test E week 1-8 750 week
> Sustanson week 9-16 1 gram week
> ...


I see no problem at all running EQ and Deca together.

I like high dosed Sust cycles. Your proposed cycle looks good. You should do very well with that brother.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Iron


----------



## Spraynpray (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the response/help. It's much appreciated


----------



## nick52 (Feb 15, 2012)

thanks heavy for taking the time to answer my question regarding tren a and liver damage someone told me that its so toxic it could cause liver failure, so ill proceed with caution 75mg eod 4 weeks with liver support
  thank you
  nick


----------



## FrankJames (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi John, great thread thanks for that.
What do you think about GW-501516? 
I have tried to find hard data on it, but I mostly just see anecdotal. Do you have any thoughts/experience with it?


----------



## charley (Feb 16, 2012)

Heavy/John......how about 'older guys' 50 to 70 yrs old, using hgh or insulin.....?

.......as always thanks for your help........charley


----------



## Night_Wolf (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey heavy, I'm planing to do this kind of cycle;
1st part - goal is to build as much LBM as possible/recomp
2nd part - goal is to get shredded/recomp


1-3 Test P 100mg EOD
1-5 Dbol 50mg
1-8 Test E 750mg EW
1-6 Tren E 300mg EW (600mg week 1)
7-8 Tren E 400mg EW
2-5 Insulin
2-5 ECA 20/200/100 2xD

9-16 Test E 500mg EW
6-11 T3 50mcg
6-7 Clen 100mcg
10-11 Clen 100mcg


1. Insulin protocol will be preworkout, dont' need help on that.
2. Do you recommend carb cycling in part 1, but not going below 200g as the goal is to recomp?
3. For the second part I plan to use keto diet weeks 7-10. That will shred me with the help from T3 and Clen, and Test is there to assure no muscle loss.
After keto I'll do carb rotation with high protein, low fat.
5. Is lowering Test to 500mg cool as I'll be cutting so theres no point to pin much Test?
4. T3 dose looks good?
5. AI will be Letro 0.3mg on Mon and Thu (this works for me)
6. Anything else that needs to be adjusted? (gear, diet...)

I'm not prone to gyno from estrogen nor progesteron/hairloss/acne etc.


Thanks!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2012)

FrankJames said:


> Hi John, great thread thanks for that.
> What do you think about GW-501516?
> I have tried to find hard data on it, but I mostly just see anecdotal. Do you have any thoughts/experience with it?


We have several animal studies showing its effectiveness and I have read one human study. Very interesting stuff for sure. Seems suited for increasing endurance, muscle mass, reducing body fat by stimulating fatty acid oxidation and it also is shown to decrease bad cholesterol.

Diabetes. 2008 Feb;57(2):332-9. Epub  2007 Nov 16.
*Activation  of peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor (PPAR)delta promotes  reversal of multiple metabolic abnormalities, reduces oxidative stress,  and increases fatty acid oxidation in moderately obese men.*

Risérus U, Sprecher D, Johnson T, Olson E, Hirschberg S, Liu A, Fang Z, Hegde P, Richards D, Sarov-Blat L, Strum JC, Basu S, Cheeseman J, Fielding BA, Humphreys SM, Danoff T, Moore NR, Murgatroyd P, O'Rahilly S, Sutton P, Willson T, Hassall D, Frayn KN, Karpe F.
*Source*

Churchill Hospital, Oxford OX3 7LJ, UK.

*Abstract*

*OBJECTIVE: *

Pharmacological  use of peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor (PPAR)delta agonists  and transgenic overexpression of PPARdelta in mice suggest amelioration  of features of the metabolic syndrome through enhanced fat oxidation in  skeletal muscle. We hypothesize a similar mechanism operates in humans.
*RESEARCH DESIGN AND METHODS: *

The  PPARdelta agonist (10 mg o.d. GW501516), a comparator PPARalpha agonist  (20 mug o.d. GW590735), and placebo were given in a double-blind,  randomized, three-parallel group, 2-week study to six healthy moderately  overweight subjects in each group. Metabolic evaluation was made before  and after treatment including liver fat quantification, fasting blood  samples, a 6-h meal tolerance test with stable isotope fatty acids,  skeletal muscle biopsy for gene expression, and urinary isoprostanes for  global oxidative stress.
*RESULTS: *

Treatment with  GW501516 showed statistically significant reductions in fasting plasma  triglycerides (-30%), apolipoprotein B (-26%), LDL cholesterol (-23%),  and insulin (-11%), whereas HDL cholesterol was unchanged. A 20%  reduction in liver fat content (P < 0.05) and 30% reduction in  urinary isoprostanes (P = 0.01) were also observed. Except for a  lowering of triglycerides (-30%, P < 0.05), none of these changes  were observed in response to GW590735. The relative proportion of  exhaled CO(2) directly originating from the fat content of the meal was  increased (P < 0.05) in response to GW501516, and skeletal muscle  expression of carnitine palmitoyl-transferase 1b (CPT1b) was also  significantly increased.
*CONCLUSIONS: *

The PPARdelta  agonist GW501516 reverses multiple abnormalities associated with the  metabolic syndrome without increasing oxidative stress. The effect is  probably caused by increased fat oxidation in skeletal muscle.

PMID:18024853 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2012)

charley said:


> Heavy/John......how about 'older guys' 50 to 70 yrs old, using hgh or insulin.....?
> 
> .......as always thanks for your help........charley



Insulin is fine for advanced bodybuilders but I rarely recommend its use due to the risks associated with the profound lowering of blood glucose levels. Insulin improperly used can cause coma and even death.

HGH is a great compliment to Testosterone replacement therapy. HGH is absolutely proven to cause a synergistic effect towards fat oxidation and increasing LBM.

N Engl J Med. 1990 Jul 5;323(1):1-6.

*Effects of human growth hormone in men over 60 years old.*

Rudman D, Feller AG, Nagraj HS, Gergans GA, Lalitha PY, Goldberg AF, Schlenker RA, Cohn L, Rudman IW, Mattson DE.
*Source*
Department of Medicine, Medical College of Wisconsin, Milwaukee.

*Abstract*

*BACKGROUND: *
The declining activity of the growth hormone--insulin-like growth  factor I (IGF-I) axis with advancing age may contribute to the decrease  in lean body mass and the increase in mass of adipose tissue that occur  with aging.
*
METHODS: *
To test this hypothesis, we studied 21 healthy men from 61 to 81 years old  who had plasma IGF-I concentrations of less than 350 U per liter during  a six-month base-line period and a six-month treatment period that  followed. During the treatment period, 12 men (group 1) received approximately 0.03 mg of biosynthetic human growth hormone per kilogram of body weight subcutaneously three times a week, and 9 men  (group 2) received no treatment. Plasma IGF-I levels were measured  monthly. At the end of each period we measured lean body mass, the mass  of adipose tissue, skin thickness (epidermis plus dermis), and bone  density at nine skeletal sites.
*
RESULTS: *
In group 1, the  mean plasma IGF-I level rose into the youthful range of 500 to 1500 U  per liter during treatment, whereas in group 2 it remained below 350 U  per liter. The administration of human growth hormone  for six months in group 1 was accompanied by an 8.8 percent increase in  lean body mass, a 14.4 percent decrease in adipose-tissue mass, and a  1.6 percent increase in average lumbar vertebral bone density (P less  than 0.05 in each instance). Skin thickness increased 7.1 percent (P =  0.07). There was no significant change in the bone density of the radius  or proximal femur. In group 2 there was no significant change in lean  body mass, the mass of adipose tissue, skin thickness, or bone density  during treatment.
*
CONCLUSIONS: *
Diminished secretion of growth hormone  is responsible in part for the decrease of lean body mass, the  expansion of adipose-tissue mass, and the thinning of the skin that  occur in old age.




J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2006 Feb;91(2):477-84. Epub  2005 Dec 6.
*The effects of growth hormone and/or testosterone in healthy elderly men: a randomized controlled trial.*

Giannoulis MG, Sonksen PH, Umpleby M, Breen L, Pentecost C, Whyte M, McMillan CV, Bradley C, Martin FC.
*
Source*
Department  of Diabetes and Endocrinology, GKT School of Medicine, King's College  London, St. Thomas' Hospital, London SE1 7EH, UK.

*Abstract*

*CONTEXT: *
Declines in GH and testosterone (Te) secretion may contribute to the detrimental aging changes of elderly men.
*
OBJECTIVE: *
To assess the effects  of near-physiological GH with/without Te administration on lean body  mass, total body fat, midthigh muscle cross-section area, muscle  strength, aerobic capacity, condition-specific quality of life  (Age-Related Hormone Deficiency-Dependent Quality of Life questionnaire), and generic health status (36-Item Short-Form Health Survey) of older men. DESIGN, SETTINGS, AND PARTICIPANTS: A 6-month, randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial was performed on 80 healthy, community-dwelling, older men (age, 65-80 yr).
*
INTERVENTIONS: *
Participants  were randomized to receive 1) placebo GH or placebo Te, 2) recombinant  human GH (rhGH) and placebo Te (GH), 3) Te and placebo rhGH (Te), or 4)  rhGH and Te (GHTe). GH doses were titrated over 8 wk to produce IGF-I  levels in the upper half of the age-specific reference range. A fixed  dose of Te (5 mg) was given by transdermal patches.
*
RESULTS: *
Lean  body mass increased with GHTe (P = 0.008) and GH (P = 0.004), compared  with placebo. Total body fat decreased with GHTe only (P = 0.02).  Midthigh muscle (P = 0.006) and aerobic capacity (P < 0.001)  increased only after GHTe. Muscle strength changes were variable; one of  six measures significantly increased with GHTe. Significant treatment  group by time interactions indicated an improved Age-Related Hormone  Deficiency-Dependent Quality of Life questionnaire score (P = 0.007) in  the GH and GHTe groups. Bodily pain increased with GH alone, as  determined by the Short-Form Health Survey (P = 0.003). There were no  major adverse effects.
*
CONCLUSION: *
Coadministration  of low dose GH with Te resulted in beneficial changes being observed  more often than with either GH or Te alone.

*Comment in*



Nat Clin Pract Urol. 2006 Sep;3(9):470-1. 

PMID:16332938 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2012)

charley said:


> Heavy/John......how about 'older guys' 50 to 70 yrs old, using hgh or insulin.....?
> 
> .......as always thanks for your help........charley


Here's a quick GH article I threw together late last year if you want a sexier answer. =)


*Growth hormone (GH)
*
Human growth hormone (GH) is a protein made in the pituitary gland. GH  is not only responsible for growth. It also plays an important role  throughout an adult???s life by helping to regulate metabolism???the body???s  ability to turn food into energy. Many bodybuilders use GH once they  have hit a wall in their development with steroid use alone.
 
*GH the next level?* 

GH is the next level for more experienced  users of anabolics. If you want to take your body to the next level, GH  may be the next step. GH has clearly been shown to increase muscle mass  and to enhance fat loss while improving recovery and even helping with  injury repair, especially cartilage. It???s almost as if GH restores ones  youth. This is exactly what the anti-aging industry believes GH does. In  their writings it???s common to see them promote GH as the fountain of  youth.

*The fountain of youth for the aging* 

 The following claims are made about GH and have been consistently reported by users for anti-aging purposes.

 ??? Lowers down fat stores and brings up lean muscle mass 
 ??? Invigorates skin tone and suppleness 
 ??? Augments bone density to avoid osteoporosis 
 ??? Boosts brain power and increases memory retention 
 ??? Heightens the drive and interest to have sex 
 ??? Enhances the well-being and health of the whole body, both physically and mentally 
 ??? Assists in having a restful sleep 
 ??? Perks up the mind and removes fatigue and depression 

 *Practical Application* 

Obviously the anti-aging claims of GH are  desirable but what about the gym rat or high level competitor who wants  to utilize this growth promoting hormone? For anti-aging purposes, doses  as low as 2iu daily will work but if losing body fat and packing on  muscle are your goals then the lower GH doses are just not enough.

 It is my opinion that maximal fat burning  GH doses start somewhere around 4-6iu daily in men. For maximal fat  burning AND adding maximal muscle mass that range appears to be around  8-12iu GH daily. I recommend at least 5 months of GH administration. GH  is a long term commitment and there is a lesser benefit to using GH for  shorter durations. This can be quite expensive so many users will skip  days during the week. For example, the 5 on 2 off protocol is commonly  used to get the desired effects but at the same time reduce cost.  Basically the user administers a daily dose Mon-Fri and then dose not  administer a dose on the weekends. Another popular protocol is only  using GH every other day. The EOD method has some scientific support so  it would be my first recommendation for GH users who want to reduce  cost.

*What are the possible side effects of Growth Hormone?* 

 You may experience discomfort, soreness, or redness where Human Growth Hormone is injected. 
 Contact your doctor immediately if you experience: 
 

Ongoing      injection site discomfort
Curvature      of the spine (scoliosis) 
Joint      pain
Puffy      hands and/or feet (caused by fluid retention)
Changes      in vision, a bad headache, or nausea with or without vomiting
Hip      or knee pain
A      need to limp when you walk
Pain      in wrist (carpal tunnel) 
Allergic      reaction
 *Reconstituting GH

* Most GH kits come in small 10iu vials  in boxes or kits of 10 vials. Essentially 100iu total. The reason they  come in smaller vials is so the peptide does not degrade. If you mix a  vial and do not use it for a 2 weeks or so the peptide will likely be  degraded therefore if you mix GH in smaller vials it can be used very  quickly before degrading of the peptide occurs.







_photo courtesy of Uncle Z_
 
 Wash hands and sterilize work area.  Sterilize rubber stoppers on vials with alcohol. GH may be reconstituted  at various strengths. Using less bacteriostatic water will provide a  higher concentration of final product which will allow for smaller  injection volume. 

With a 10iu kit, inject 1 ml (cc) into the vial with the GH powder.  Direct the stream of water down the side of the glass, being careful not  to direct the stream of water directly into the GH powder; swirl gently  until powder is completely dissolved in solution. DO NOT SHAKE VIAL.  Refrigerate solution.

The above example will yield 10iu of GH per 1 ml (cc) 100 units. 

½ ml (50 units on an insulin syringe) will yield 5iu GH.

¼ ml (25 units) will yield 2.5iu GH.

Parenteral drug products should be inspected visually for particulate  matter and discoloration prior to administration. If the water is not  clear, discard the product.
 *
STABILITY AND STORAGE* 

Before Reconstitution ??? vials of TEV-TROPIN®  are stable when refrigerated at 36° to 46°F (2° to 8°C). Expiration  dates are stated on the labels.
 
After Reconstitution ??? vials of TEV-TROPIN®  are stable for up to 14 days when reconstituted with bacteriostatic 0.9%  sodium chloride (normal saline), USP, and stored in a refrigerator at  36° to 46°F (2° to 8°C). Do not freeze the reconstituted solution.
 
*Stacking GH* 

 Many users report a synergy when using  GH and Steroids together. It is commonly reported that the fat burning  effects and gains in LBM are much more profound with GH and  Testosterone. Therefore in order to maximize the benefits of GH I would  not use it alone and highly recommend stacking GH with AAS. Testosterone  has been proven to reduce body fat and increase LBM in a dose dependent  relationship up to 600mg weekly. Therefore I recommend that experienced  male users administer at least 600mg of Testosterone weekly stacked  with 5iu GH daily for a duration of 5 months. This stack will illicit  significant increases in lean body mass and a significant reduction in  body fat if nutrition, training and recovery are properly in place.
 





~heavyiron


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 18, 2012)

^ Thanks Heavy


----------



## charley (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Heavy/John....great read.....its what I needed to see.Now I need to get some of that 'hgh' money together.

..........as always , thanks  charley


----------



## daisygirl18 (Feb 18, 2012)

Is it a problem to take beta blockers with test and gh im seeing alot of posts about high blood pressure and bb's and seeing some conflicting answers thanks alot


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Feb 18, 2012)

Heavy when do you think is the right time to use HG? meaning when in your life. is it after you've worn out all steroids and cant gain anymore? or is it whenever.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> Hey heavy, I'm planing to do this kind of cycle;
> 1st part - goal is to build as much LBM as possible/recomp
> 2nd part - goal is to get shredded/recomp
> 
> ...



Please post your stats and cycle history brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2012)

daisygirl18 said:


> Is it a problem to take beta blockers with test and gh im seeing alot of posts about high blood pressure and bb's and seeing some conflicting answers thanks alot


One side effect sometimes noted with testosterone administration is high blood pressure (possibly due to increased water retention). However this appears to be somewhat individualistic. That may be due to genetics, diet, age or fat mass. However some men with low Testosterone tend to have high BP and when the T levels are raised inside the normal range BP also normalizes.

I would focus heavily on proper nutrition, training and reducing fat mass to try and reduce BP naturally. You might try a low dose of Testosterone and see how that effects your BP.

Eur J Endocrinol. 2004 Jan;150(1):65-71.
*Association of endogenous testosterone with blood pressure and left ventricular mass in men. The Tromsø Study.*

Svartberg J, von Mühlen D, Schirmer H, Barrett-Connor E, Sundfjord J, Jorde R.
*Source*

Department of Medicine, University Hospital of North Norway, 9038 Tromsø, Norway. johan.svartberg@unn.no

*Abstract*

*OBJECTIVE: *

To test the hypothesis that lower endogenous testosterone levels are associated with higher blood pressure, left ventricular mass, and left ventricular hypertrophy.
*DESIGN: *

Population-based cross-sectional study.
*METHODS: *

Sex hormone levels, measured by immunoassay, anthropometric measurements and resting blood pressure were studied in 1548 men aged 25-84 Years; echocardiography was completed in 1264 of these men.  Partial correlations and multiple regressions were used to estimate the  associations between sex hormones, blood pressure and left ventricular  mass by height. Analyses of variance and covariance were used to compare  men with categorical hypertension and left ventricular hypertrophy.
*RESULTS: *

In age-adjusted partial correlations, total testosterone and sex hormone-binding globulin (SHBG) were each inversely associated with systolic blood pressure (SBP) (P<0.001). Men  with categorical hypertension (SBP> or =140 or diastolic blood  pressure (DBP)> or =90 mmHg) had lower levels of total and free testosterone  and SHBG before (P<0.001, P=0.011 and P<0.001, respectively) and  after (P<0.001, P=0.035 and P=0.002, respectively) adjusting for body  mass index (BMI). Total testosterone and SHBG were each inversely associated with left ventricular mass (P<0.001), and men with left ventricular hypertrophy had significantly lower levels of total testosterone (P=0.042) and SHBG (P=0.006); these associations were no longer significant after adjusting for BMI.
*CONCLUSION: *

The results of the present study are consistent with the hypothesis that lower levels of testosterone in men  are associated with higher blood pressure, left ventricular mass, and  left ventricular hypertrophy. The reduced associations after adjusting  for BMI suggest that the association of low testosterone levels with blood pressure and left ventricular mass is mediated by obesity.

PMID:14713281 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## daisygirl18 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey thanks alot for the answer and this will be my last question but what I was asking since my dr. put me on a beta blocker would that interfere with fat loss? muscle gains? thanks alot


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> Heavy when do you think is the right time to use HG? meaning when in your life. is it after you've worn out all steroids and cant gain anymore? or is it whenever.


Using these compounds is a decision each individual has to make on their own. You need to research the effects both good and bad because at the end of the day its your body and you will have to live with your decisions the rest of your life.

Many young men have naturally elevated hormone levels so the benefit of HGH may be less noticeable. Therefore I think a man in his mid thirties may benefit more than a man in his late teens from HGH.

HGH seems to work better for fat loss than actual muscle growth so that makes it a pretty expensive fat loss aid. I would advise using Testosterone before using HGH.


----------



## fit4life (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Heavy for HGH info.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Feb 19, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Please post your stats and cycle history brother.



Sorry about that.

6ft 2in, 200lb, several cycles including test, dbol, tren etc. Never had any sides except I get Tren crazy for a few days. I will be ~12% bf before starting that cycle, need to drop 1 or 2 %.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 19, 2012)

daisygirl18 said:


> Hey thanks alot for the answer and this will be my last question but what I was asking since my dr. put me on a beta blocker would that interfere with fat loss? muscle gains? thanks alot


Beta blockers may increase muscle fatigue especially at higher doses but probably will not reduce power output during weight lifting. My advice would be to get on the lowest dose possible by changing your lifestyle habits such as better nutrition, training and cardio.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 19, 2012)

*PROLOR  Biotech Announces Positive Top-Line Results From Pilot Study of Its  Long-Acting Human Growth Hormone Injected Twice Per Month      * 

 

 * 

18 Jan 2012* 

Post-Phase II hGH-CTP Study Shows Promise for Regimen in Which 2  hGH-CTP Injections Per Month Could Replace Current Regimen of 30 Growth  Hormone Injections Per Month

*NES-ZIONA, Israel  January 18, 2012  *PROLOR Biotech, Inc.  (NYSE Amex: PBTH) today announced positive top-line results from a  post-Phase II clinical study of its long-acting CTP-modified version of  human growth hormone (hGH-CTP) in growth hormone deficient adults.  The  data show that two injections of hGH-CTP per month have the potential to  replace 30 consecutive daily injections of currently marketed human  growth hormone.

 "We believe that the findings from this experiential study are very  promising for adult patients in need of growth hormone therapy," said  Dr. Avri Havron, Chief Executive Officer of PROLOR.  "The Phase II  results we reported last year showed that hGH-CTP can potentially  provide a safe and effective new therapeutic option for adults with  growth hormone deficiency when injected once-weekly, versus the daily  injections of conventional hGH that are currently required.  The results  from this new pilot study indicate that hGH-CTP may be able to achieve  an even better administration regimen???requiring injections just twice  per month.  This is encouraging news for growth hormone deficient  patients who would like to minimize their injection regimen."

 In the experimental pilot study, 12 patients were switched from daily  injections of conventional hGH to a regimen of just two injections of  hGH-CTP over a period of 30 days.  The two injections of hGH-CTP  contained either 15% or 50% of the total cumulative dose of hGH the  patients would usually inject over the 30-day period.  Patient IGF-1  levels, a well-accepted biomarker for assessing the activity of growth  hormone therapy, were tracked in the study and served as a measure of  efficacy.

 Dr. Havron continued, "We believe that these results demonstrate  significant potential, especially in view of the limitations of this  pilot study.  First, the study duration was only 30 days, thus not  allowing sufficient time for patients to adjust fully to the new  injection regimen.  Second, patients received only 15% or 50% of their  regular cumulative hGH dose.  Third, the patients did not go through the  dose titration procedure that physicians usually employ to optimize hGH  dosing.  Despite this, there was a clear correlation between dose and  IGF-1 response, and patients receiving the 50% dose showed promising  IGF-1 response to the twice-monthly hGH-CTP injection regimen.  We look  forward to further study of the twice-monthly regimen while we also  advance our ongoing clinical program for hGH-CTP administered  once-weekly."

ABOUT PROLOR

PROLOR Biotech, Inc. is a clinical stage biopharmaceutical company  applying unique technologies, including its patented CTP technology,  primarily to develop longer-acting proprietary versions of already  approved therapeutic proteins that currently generate billions of  dollars in annual global sales.  The CTP technology is applicable to  virtually all proteins.  PROLOR is currently developing a long-acting  version of human growth hormone, which has successfully completed a  Phase II clinical trial.  It also is developing long-acting versions of  Factor VIIa and Factor IX for hemophilia and a GLP-1/Glucagon dual  receptor agonist peptide for diabetes and obesity, as well as agents for  atherosclerosis and rheumatoid arthritis, which are all in preclinical  development.  For more information, visit PROLOR Biotech Inc. 
*
SOURCE:* PROLOR Biotech


----------



## daisygirl18 (Feb 19, 2012)

thank you for the advice


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Always a good read thanks Heavy.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 20, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> Hey heavy, I'm planing to do this kind of cycle;
> 1st part - goal is to build as much LBM as possible/recomp
> 2nd part - goal is to get shredded/recomp
> 
> ...





Night_Wolf said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> 6ft 2in, 200lb, several cycles including test, dbol, tren etc. Never had any sides except I get Tren crazy for a few days. I will be ~12% bf before starting that cycle, need to drop 1 or 2 %.



I prefer carb cycling myself. Not sure how much over maintenence you will need.

I'm not a fan of Keto. It absolutely kills my horsepower in the gym and makes gains stall.

Lowering the Test is not really the issue. Dropping total MG's is probably a mistake.

T3 dose is fine but I like running it longer.

AI dose is too low. I would start with 2.5mg twice weekly on Letro.

Overall I don't like the setup. I prefer Tren in the cutting phase and Nandrolone in the bulk phase.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 20, 2012)

Can you discuss lowering Test dosage towards end of cycle, instead of just ending cold turkey. For example: 
If I am doing 750mg test / week and plan to end my cycle in a few weeks what do you think of:
Week 1: 500mg 
Week 2: 250mg
Week 3: 150mg
Week 4: 0mg
Goal: your body adjusts to the lowering levels of test and begins producing more of its own. Week 3 start PCT. 
(note those 4 weeks would be at the end of a 10 week or 15 week cycle, extending it to 13 weeks or 18 weeks). Sorry if this is unclear!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 20, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Can you discuss lowering Test dosage towards end of cycle, instead of just ending cold turkey. For example:
> If I am doing 750mg test / week and plan to end my cycle in a few weeks what do you think of:
> Week 1: 500mg
> Week 2: 250mg
> ...


Tapering was an old method for coming off steroids many years ago. Some users thought it would help with PCT or even replace PCT. Tapering is not needed and will only prolong recovery.

Most Testosterone has an attached ester that prolongs the release time of the free hormone. Therefore longer esters have a built in taper. Cypionate and Enanthate take about 10-14 days to reach baseline after the final inject. During those two weeks your body will likely not recover because of the presence of exogenous hormone. 

Stop the cycle at 750mg weekly and start PCT 2 weeks later if you are using Enanthate or Cypionate.


----------



## machinist9 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the info heavy/john.I am so glad I found this site for research.you are doing a great service.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks heavy!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 21, 2012)

machinist9 said:


> Thanks for all the info heavy/john.I am so glad I found this site for research.you are doing a great service.





ckcrown84 said:


> Thanks heavy!


No problem!


----------



## fit4life (Feb 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Tapering was an old method for coming off steroids many years ago. Some users thought it would help with PCT or even replace PCT. Tapering is not needed and will only prolong recovery.
> 
> Most Testosterone has an attached ester that prolongs the release time of the free hormone. Therefore longer esters have a built in taper. Cypionate and Enanthate take about 10-14 days to reach baseline after the final inject. During those two weeks your body will likely not recover because of the presence of exogenous hormone.
> 
> Stop the cycle at 750mg weekly and start PCT 2 weeks later if you are using Enanthate or Cypionate.


 thanks for sharing this info, good to know.


----------



## jambon (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Heavy, been reading your stuff for ages now and loving it. I took your idea of pyramid cycling and here is my current cycle laid out: 

Weeks
1-5= 600mg test e
6-7= 800mg test e
8-10=1gram test c
11-13= 300mg test c OR 1gram test c

1-10=400mg deca/400mg mast
11-13=400mg deca

9-13=250mg tren a 

1mg adex EOD

Now i am on week 9 of this cycle, i plan to cruise after this cycle then blast again. 

My question is can i keep the dose of Test@ 300mg per week in weeks 11-13 whilst running the tren or is it optimal to add more test instead and keep it at 1gram+ then go onto crusing in after week13?

Many Thanks brother


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Seems like a lot for your first post. I know the question was not asked to me but I will just add my 2 cents. I know the sides are greatly reduced on lower test when combined with tren. So I would lean toward your lower dose and see how you feel you could always kick it up every couple wks.


----------



## jshel12 (Feb 22, 2012)

Are there any steroids that are more harsh on your kidneys assuming I keep my blood pressure under control.  Long story short my kidneys are healthy but I had some protein in my urine.  I always hear about lipids skewed and stuff thats rough on liver, but never anything about kidneys.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 22, 2012)

jambon said:


> Hi Heavy, been reading your stuff for ages now and loving it. I took your idea of pyramid cycling and here is my current cycle laid out:
> 
> Weeks
> 1-5= 600mg test e
> ...



Thank you for the kind words brother.

Before I respond to your question I would like to explain modified pyramid cycles for those following along.

I have done over 20 modified pyramid courses and  must say they are my favorite way to run AAS. The human body is always  fighting for homeostasis so the concept is to increase dose before gains  plateau. Based on the 2009 Myostatin study we can design a cycle that  is effective for at least 10 weeks using this strategy. The following first cycle  is for men that want a little more performance with added risk while  only using Testosterone. The first 5 weeks a standard dose is  administered to evaluate how your body responds and to determine if  sides are manageable. If sides are manageable then increase the dose. 
 
 *Week 1-5 600mg Testosterone weekly*
*Week 6-8 800mg Testosterone weekly* 
*Week 9-10 1 gram Testosterone weekly*​ 
 *10-25 mg Aromasin daily with the  goal of keeping Estradiol between 10pg/ml-30pg/ml. Only blood work can  confirm if you are in this range.*​ 
 *500iu HCG twice weekly.*​
The abstract below and the full study indicate that a powerful growth  inhibitor, myostatin increases significantly by day 56 in men  administering testosterone. This may explain why most gains tend to  plateau around week 8 or 9 of a standard cycle. The study indicates that  myostatin returns to baseline around week 20 of a testosterone cycle so  this gives us insight on how to design a cycle. Either run a standard 8 week  cycle OR run 20 plus week cycles (stay on). A third option is running cycles between 9-16 weeks in a modified pyramid fashion.

_Myostatin is a gene, one of the units of heredity consisting of a  sequence of deoxyribonucleic acid(DNA) that determines the inherited  characteristics of every individual. It is a gene that contributes to  the differentiation in growth factors, including physical size, and  regulates muscle development._

*Measurement of myostatin concentrations in human  serum: Circulating concentrations in young and older men and effects of  testosterone administration.*

Lakshman KM, Bhasin S, Corcoran C, Collins-Racie LA, Tchistiakova L, Forlow SB, St Ledger K, Burczynski ME, Dorner AJ, Lavallie ER.
Section of Endocrinology, Diabetes, and Nutrition, Boston University  School of Medicine, Boston Medical Center, 670 Albany Street, Boston, MA  02118, United States.

Methodological problems, including binding of myostatin to plasma  proteins and cross-reactivity of assay reagents with other proteins,  have confounded myostatin measurements. Here we describe development of  an accurate assay for measuring myostatin concentrations in humans.  Monoclonal antibodies that bind to distinct regions of myostatin served  as capture and detector antibodies in a sandwich ELISA that used acid  treatment to dissociate myostatin from binding proteins. Serum from  myostatin-deficient Belgian Blue cattle was used as matrix and  recombinant human myostatin as standard. The quantitative range was  0.15-37.50 ng/mL. Intra- and inter-assay CVs in low, mid, and high range  were 4.1%, 4.7%, and 7.2%, and 3.9%, 1.6%, and 5.2%, respectively.  Myostatin protein was undetectable in sera of Belgian Blue cattle and  myostatin knockout mice. Recovery in spiked sera approximated 100%.  ActRIIB-Fc or anti-myostatin antibody MYO-029 had no effect on myostatin  measurements when assayed at pH 2.5. Myostatin levels were higher in  young than older men (mean+/-S.E.M. 8.0+/-0.3 ng/mL vs. 7.0+/-0.4 ng/mL,  P=0.03). *In men treated with graded doses of testosterone, myostatin  levels were significantly higher on day 56 than baseline in both young  and older men; changes in myostatin levels were significantly correlated  with changes in total and free testosterone in young men.* Myostatin  levels were not significantly associated with lean body mass in either  young or older men. CONCLUSION: Myostatin ELISA has the characteristics  of a valid assay: nearly 100% recovery, excellent precision, accuracy,  and sufficient sensitivity to enable measurement of myostatin  concentrations in men and women.

PMID: 19356623 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

OK, now for your question.

As you can see, dropping dose at week 11 will likely stall gains BIG time. This goes against the whole reason for the modified pyramid cycle design. In other words, dropping dose is a disaster if your goal is continued gains. 

For continued gains I would propose the following;

Weeks
1-5= 600mg test e
6-7= 800mg test e
8-10=1gram test c
11-13= 1gram test c

1-10=400mg mast
1-*12*=400mg deca

*9-15=250-350mg tren a *

1mg adex EOD

The Tren Ace is  added at week 9 just about the time gains begin to diminish in a  standard cycle. This timing is critical to "push" gains so good job on  the timing. Notice the Tren Ace extends 2 weeks past the high dose of  Testosterone. This is purposeful to keep gains rolling while the high  dose T is clearing. Basically gains should continue through week 15 with  this setup.


----------



## squigader (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the awesome work so far, Mr. Connor.

A question - what kind of PCT would you recommend for a buddy between the ages of 25-30 who's cycling. I estimate he's around 9-11% bf, and he's doing 600mg test e per week for 7 weeks.

It's a very short cycle, and he's only got aromasin on hand (along with the basics like vitamin C for cortisol, etc.).
With his age and the low dose, sides and too long a shutdown don't seem like a problem.
Would a week of aromasin @25mg and another week @12.5mg function as a decent PCT? Or should I tell him to definitely throw in a SERM (like tamox/clomid/torem)? I normally would recommend the SERM, but the cycle seems so light and short that the aromasin seems like enough.

I reason this because I know that while both estradiol and testosterone each have a negative feedback influence on the HPTA that prevents GnRH and thus LH and FSH release, that estradiol has 200x the inhibitory effect of testosterone on a per molar basis. 
So therefore, with the very low E levels preventing any real inhibition on the hypothalamus, wouldn't there be a release of GnRH from hypothalamus and thus FSH and LH from the pituitary? This is the way clomid and nolva work - they fill those receptors without activating them, preventing real E from activating them, leading the body to think it's low and thus releasing GnRH and thus FSH and LH.

Opinions? Recommendations for him at this low dose? I get back to him next week.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey Iron quick question my man. you advised me before to drop T3 during my last carb load pre contest. Just to clarify so i don't do it wrong, if i carb load Wednesday, thursday, and friday, would i drop it starting Wednesday? or do i drop it with my last load day on friday? contest is saturday.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 23, 2012)

Iron,
Can I PM you about my gear stash and we come up with a good cycle layout? I prefer to handle that via PM.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey heavy I have a a question for you. Below is my cycle that I am currently on and I have run into a gyno problem. I have had pre existing gyno and every time I go on cycles I get flare ups. I am wanting to throw in some letro but am unsure of the dosage. Have never tried letro either. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks 

1-10 Tren A 50mg ED
1-10 Test Prop 85mg ED
1-10 Exemestane 25 ED
1-10 Caber .5mg EOD


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey pitbull. i am no expert like heavy, i assure you that. But i have reversed gyno several times and now always use letro on cycle. here is the best post in the world regarding gyno and letro. hope it helps

All you need to know about GYNO.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 23, 2012)

jshel12 said:


> Are there any steroids that are more harsh on your kidneys assuming I keep my blood pressure under control.  Long story short my kidneys are healthy but I had some protein in my urine.  I always hear about lipids skewed and stuff thats rough on liver, but never anything about kidneys.


Many things can cause Kidney disease. From diabetes to high blood pressure not to mention genetics or certain medications taken for long durations like Tylenol. You need to continue to see a doctor about the protein in your urine so you can identify the cause.

I would avoid oral steroids to keep stress off your organs but injectable testosterone should be fine for a typical 8 week cycle as long as the dose is reasonable. Some believe Trenbolone may stress the kidneys and many do report dark urine on some Trenbolone preparations however I don't know of any clear science that supports this. Stay well hydrated and you may consider labs mid cycle to keep track of your kidney values.

Good luck


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry, didn't know if u missed me heavy.
can we do that? through PM? then post it up here


----------



## jshel12 (Feb 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Many things can cause Kidney disease. From diabetes to high blood pressure not to mention genetics or certain medications taken for long durations like Tylenol. You need to continue to see a doctor about the protein in your urine so you can identify the cause.
> 
> I would avoid oral steroids to keep stress off your organs but injectable testosterone should be fine for a typical 8 week cycle as long as the dose is reasonable. Some believe Trenbolone may stress the kidneys and many do report dark urine on some Trenbolone preparations however I don't know of any clear science that supports this. Stay well hydrated and you may consider labs mid cycle to keep track of your kidney values.
> 
> Good luck


 

Thanks I really appreciate it.   I guess I'll hold off on the 6 bottles of super dmz i hoarded before they ran out.  No family history, no diabetes, no high blood pressure and past urine samples from 6 years ago had 0 protein in urine, so I'll just stick with test and def follow up with labs.  Thanks again.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 23, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Iron,
> Can I PM you about my gear stash and we come up with a good cycle layout? I prefer to handle that via PM.


Sure thing


----------



## jimm (Feb 23, 2012)

Great read here heavy

As a man who clearly loves his gear you must have come across the dreaded ance??

If so could you do a write up on best way to conbat it would be much appreciated cheers!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Sure thing



PM Sent. Thanks bro!


----------



## jimm (Feb 24, 2012)

Heavy,

Mr iron.

how many cycles did you do before you started experimenting with hgh and peptides?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

squigader said:


> Thanks for the awesome work so far, Mr. Connor.
> 
> A question - what kind of PCT would you recommend for a buddy between the ages of 25-30 who's cycling. I estimate he's around 9-11% bf, and he's doing 600mg test e per week for 7 weeks.
> 
> ...


I typically like guys to use a SERM for recovery but we do have some good science on Aromatase Inhibitors like Arimidex and Letrozole reversing Hypogonadism. AI's can increase LH and FSH as well as the more obvious raising of free Testosterone and the lowering of Estradiol.

However with that said, most studies on reversing hypogonadism using AI's use much longer durations than your proposal. 4 weeks to 6 months are the ranges in the studies I have read, therefore at least a 4 week AI treatment would be advised.

Here are a few studies for you to look at on the topic brother;

*Effect of aromatase inhibition on lipids and  inflammatory markers of cardiovascular disease in elderly men with low  testosterone levels.*

Dougherty RH, Rohrer JL, Hayden D, Rubin SD, Leder BZ.
Department of Medicine, Massachusetts General Hospital, Boston, MA 02114, USA.

*OBJECTIVE:* Although androgen replacement has been shown to have  beneficial effects in hypogonadal men, there is concern that androgens  may deleteriously affect cardiovascular risk in elderly men. 

*DESIGN:* Anastrozole is an oral aromatase inhibitor that  normalizes serum testosterone levels and decreases oestradiol levels  modestly in elderly men with mild hypogonadism. Thirty-seven elderly  hypogonadal men were randomized to receive either anastrozole 1 mg daily  (n = 12), anastrozole 1 mg twice weekly (n = 11), or daily placebo (n =  14) for *12 weeks* in a double-blind fashion. 

*PATIENTS:* Men aged 62-74 years with mild hypogonadism defined by testosterone levels less than 350 ng/dl. 

*MEASUREMENTS:* Serum levels of fasting lipids, C-reactive protein  (CRP), interleukin-6 (IL-6), intercellular adhesion molecule-1 (ICAM-1),  vascular cell adhesion molecule-1 (VCAM-1) and homeostatic model  assessment (HOMA) scores were measured at 4-week intervals. 

*RESULTS:* Treatment with anastrozole did not significantly affect  fasting lipids, inflammatory markers (IL-6, CRP), adhesion molecules  (ICAM-1, VCAM-1) or insulin sensitivity (HOMA). There was, however, a  positive correlation between changes in serum triglycerides and changes  in serum oestradiol levels (P = 0.04). 

*CONCLUSIONS: While short-term administration of anastrozole is an  effective method of normalizing serum testosterone levels in elderly men  with mild hypogonadism, it does not appear to adversely affect lipid  profiles, inflammatory markers of cardiovascular risk or insulin  resistance.*

PMID: 15670201 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]         

J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 2005 Oct;90(10):5717-22. Epub 2005 Jul 26.

*Comparative assessment in young and elderly men of the gonadotropin response to aromatase inhibition.*

T'Sjoen GG, Giagulli VA, Delva H, Crabbe P, De Bacquer D, Kaufman JM.
Department of Endocrinology, Ghent University Hospital, De Pintelaan 185, 9000 Ghent, Belgium. guy.tsjoen@ugent.be

*Abstract*

CONTEXT: Aging in men is associated with a decline in serum testosterone (T) levels.

OBJECTIVE: Our objective was to assess whether decreased T in aging  might result from increased estradiol (E2) negative feedback on  gonadotropin secretion.

DESIGN AND SETTING: We conducted a comparative intervention study (2004)  in the Outpatient Endocrinology Clinic, Ghent University Hospital.

PARTICIPANTS: Participants included healthy young and elderly men (n = 10 vs. 10).

INTERVENTIONS: We used placebo and letrozole (2.5 mg/d) *for 28 d*, separated by 2 wk washout.

MAIN OUTCOME MEASURES: We assessed changes in serum levels of free E2,  LH, and FSH, free T, SHBG, and gonadotropins response to an i.v.  2.5-microg GnRH bolus.

RESULTS: As assessed after 28 d of treatment, letrozole lowered E2 by  46% in the young men (P = 0.002) and 62% in the elderly men (P <  0.001). In both age groups, letrozole, but not placebo, significantly  increased LH levels (339 and 323% in the young and the elderly,  respectively) and T (146 and 99%, respectively) (P value of young vs.  elderly was not significant). Under letrozole, peak LH response to GnRH  was 152 and 52% increase from baseline in young and older men,  respectively (P = 0.01).
*
CONCLUSIONS: Aromatase inhibition markedly increased basal LH and T  levels and the LH response to GnRH in both young and elderly men. The  observation of similar to greater LH responses in the young compared  with the elderly does not support the hypothesis that increased  restraining of LH secretion by endogenous estrogens is instrumental in  age-related decline of Leydig cell function.*


PMID: 16046582 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

Eur J Endocrinol. 2008 May;158(5):741-7.

*Letrozole once a week normalizes serum testosterone in obesity-related male hypogonadism.*

Loves S, Ruinemans-Koerts J, de Boer H.
Department of Internal Medicine, Ziekenhuis Rijnstate, Wagnerlaan 55, 6800 TA Arnhem, The Netherlands.

*Abstract*

OBJECTIVE: Isolated hypogonadotropic hypogonadism (IHH) is frequently  observed in severely obese men, probably as a result of increased  estradiol (E(2)) production and E(2)-mediated negative feedback on  pituitary LH secretion. Aromatase inhibitors can reverse this process.  This study evaluates whether letrozole once a week can normalize serum  testosterone in severely obese men and maintain its long term effect.

DESIGN: Open, uncontrolled 6-month pilot study in 12 severely obese men  (body mass index>35.0 kg/m(2)) with obesity-related IHH and free  testosterone levels <225 pmol/l, treated with 2.5 mg letrozole once a  week for *6 months.*

RESULTS: Six weeks of treatment reduced total E(2) from 123+/-11 to  58+/-7 pmol/l (P<0.001, mean+/-s.e.m.), and increased serum LH from  4.4+/-0.6 to 11.1+/-1.5 U/l (P<0.001). Total testosterone rose from  5.9+/-0.5 to 19.6+/-1.4 nmol/l (P<0.001), and free testosterone from  163+/-13 to 604+/-50 pmol/l (P<0.001). Total testosterone rose to  within the normal range in all subjects, whereas free testosterone rose  to supraphysiological levels in 7 out of 12 men. The testosterone and  E(2) levels were stable throughout the week and during the 6-month  treatment period.
*
CONCLUSION: Letrozole 2.5 mg once a week produced a sustained  normalization of serum total testosterone in obese men with IHH.  However, free testosterone frequently rose to supraphysiological levels.  Therefore, a starting dose <2.5 mg once a week is recommended.*

PMID: 18426834 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## ashans (Feb 25, 2012)

*about amino 2222*

i bought amino tabs , they wrote suggested use:  2 tablets before meals and again before and after training that means how many tab per day and how many tims


----------



## SFW (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi John, SFW here. Do you believe i'll be ok during my SD kicker? I was born with jaundice and was possibly exposed to hepatitis as a kid. Doc said i have scar tissue when i was 17. Ive abused alcohol since 12 and im also using high doses of letrozole now. Ive been on non stop injectables since 08-09. Should i just go ahead and uncheck the donor box on my license?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> Hey Iron quick question my man. you advised me before to drop T3 during my last carb load pre contest. Just to clarify so i don't do it wrong, if i carb load Wednesday, thursday, and friday, would i drop it starting Wednesday? or do i drop it with my last load day on friday? contest is saturday.



T3 will interfere with your final carb load so you need to stop the T3 administration a few days BEFORE the start of the load. In your case I would drop the T3 on Sunday a few days before starting the load.

You may resume the T3 after the show at a reduced dosage and ween off. For example if your T3 dose is 50mcg's daily you will stop the T3 on Sunday before the show and then resume it after the show on Sunday at 25mcg's daily for a week to 10 days then jump off if you want.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

Pitbull44 said:


> Hey heavy I have a a question for you. Below is my cycle that I am currently on and I have run into a gyno problem. I have had pre existing gyno and every time I go on cycles I get flare ups. I am wanting to throw in some letro but am unsure of the dosage. Have never tried letro either. Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> 
> 1-10 Tren A 50mg ED
> 1-10 Test Prop 85mg ED
> ...




You have several options brother. Most AI's like Letro, Arimidex and Aromasin have very similar E2 suppression however the main difference is half life so dialing in the proper dosing schedule is important. I really like Aromasin however the half life is quite short in males (8.9 hours). If you have gyno symptoms or are gyno prone you will need to dose the Aromasin at least every 12 hours. 

Letro and Arimidex have longer half lives in males so dosing does not have to be as frequent. 

Nolvadex will occupy the receptor sites and will prevent and even reverse new gyno. I like to keep Nolvadex on hand for emergency gyno treatment because it's so effective. I would administer your Aromasin at 25mg every 12 hours to reduce E2  and stop the gyno symptoms. If that is not effective enough then 20-40mg of Nolvadex daily would be my recommendation.

Here is an article I wrote on Aromasin last year for more technical data. Good luck brother.

*Aromasin*

*(Exemestane)*







Aromasin is a steroidal  aromatase inactivator used to lower circulating estrogen. It was  developed to help fight breast cancer as estrogen plays a role in the  growth of cancer cells. Aromasin binds irreversibly to the aromatase  enzyme. This suppresses the conversion of androgens into estrogen.  Circulating estrogen can be reduced by nearly 85% in women using  Aromasin. A common misconception is that aromatase inhibition is similar  in men than women. However in trials when males were administered 25mg  of Aromasin daily, maximal estradiol suppression of 62 ± 14% was observed at 12 hours.  The reason for the difference may be related to the the much higher  testosterone concentrations in young males than in postmenopausal women  and the shorter half-life of exemestane in males. The terminal half-life  in males (8.9 h) was considerably shorter than the published value of  27 h in females. This may be a basis for more frequent administration in  men (or women administering testosterone) that want maximal E2  supression.

Aromasin acts  as a false substrate for the aromatase enzyme, and is processed to an  intermediate that binds irreversibly to the active site of the enzyme  causing its inactivation, an effect also known as "suicide inhibition."  In other words, Exemestane, by being structurally similar to the target  of the enzymes, permanently binds to those enzymes, thereby preventing  them from ever completing their task of converting androgens into  estrogens. When we compare this mode of action against other AI???s the  benefit becomes clear. Arimidex can unbind from the aromatase enzyme  when you stop taking it but Aromasin will not. Therefore, there is less  chance of estrogen rebound with Aromasin.

Aromasin can be employed during  a steroid cycle when aromatizing compounds such as testosterone are  administered in order to control estrogen from getting out of control.  During the course of a typical steroid cycle estrogen can rise quite  high. Estrogen has been measured as much as 7 times higher than normal  in men on steroids. This is excessive and can potentially cause water  retention, gynecomastia (the formation of female breast tissue),  negatively effect libido or cause benign prostatic hyperplasia.  Therefore in order to avoid these side effects estrogen must be  controlled.

Aromasin  not only lowers circulating estrogen and sex hormone binding globulin  but it also increases free testosterone by a whopping 117%! Total  testosterone increases about 60%. Check out the performance of Aromasin  after just 10 days of treatment in males. 

*



*
*FIG. 1.*_  Estrogen and androgen plasma levels after 10 d of daily exemestane (25  or 50 mg) in healthy young males (mean ± SD; n = 9???11). To convert to  Systeme International units: estradiol, picomoles per liter (__x__3.671); estrone, picomoles per liter (__x__3.699); androstenedione, nanomoles per liter (*0.003492); and testosterone, nanomoles per liter (__x__0.03467)._​ 
Aromasin may be used during a  steroid cycle with aromatizing compounds and during PCT to help keep the  estrogen to testosterone balance in favor of testosterone. Out of all  the medications to control estrogen, Aromasin seems to be the most well  balanced. It raises testosterone similar to Arimidex and lowers  estradiol about 10% better than arimidex in men and is likely to cause  less estrogen rebound than Arimidex. Keep in mind that 50mg of Aromasin  daily kept estradiol in the normal range for men so if you think using  an aromatase inhibitor will crush estrogen too much this science  supports the opposite. Additionally, plasma lipids and IGF-I concentrations in men were unaffected by Aromasin treatment.  From the data I have read and my years of experience with this  medication, 25mg of Aromasin every other day is a good starting point on  moderate doses of testosterone. If testosterone doses are raised then  25mg daily may be needed to control estrogen. Since either high and low  estrogen can cause side effects such as low libido only labs can  determine the appropriate dose of Aromasin.

*Reference*

Pharmacokinetics and Dose Finding of a Potent Aromatase Inhibitor, Aromasin (Exemestane), in Young Males


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

jimm said:


> Great read here heavy
> 
> As a man who clearly loves his gear you must have come across the dreaded ance??
> 
> If so could you do a write up on best way to conbat it would be much appreciated cheers!



Acne can be a real bummer on cycle and post cycle. I would shower twice daily, use tanning beds, swim in chlorinated pools or hot tubs, wear only clean clothes and sleep on clean sheets and pillow cases as well as use acne wash products twice daily. You may consider keeping your hormones more stable and use aromatase inhibitors to control E2.

If this is not enough to reduce acne then I would use low dose Accutane. 20mg daily for 4-6 months. You MUST get labs on Accutane to determine liver and lipid stress. Accutane is a very powerful drug so you need to read about it before using it. Higher doses will cause uncomfortable side effects so do not increase dose.

 *Acuttane description*

Accutane Isotretinoin (eye-soe-TRET-i-noyn) is used to treat severe,  disfiguring nodular acne. It should be used only after other acne  medicines have been tried and have failed to help the acne. 

*Isotretinoin* may also be used to treat other skin diseases as determined by your doctor.

*Isotretinoin* must not be used to treat women who are able to bear  children unless other forms of treatment have been tried first and have  failed. Isotretinoin must not be taken during pregnancy because it  causes birth defects in humans. If you are able to bear children, it is  very important that you read, understand, and follow the pregnancy  warnings for isotretinoin .

This medicine is available only with your doctor???s prescription and  should be prescribed only by a doctor who has special knowledge of the  diagnosis and treatment of severe, uncontrollable cystic acne.
Accutane Isotretinoin is a prescription medication more commonly known  by its brand name of Accutane. Isotretinoin is a synthetic retinoid,  derived from Vitamin A, that inhibits sebaceous gland secretion and is  used most commonly in the treatment of severe forms of acne. It is known  to be teratogenic, in other words a drug that can???t be given to women  that are pregnant or not properly following a contraceptive program.

*Isotretinoin*_ is the chemical name of active ingredient in _Accutane. *Accutane* is a registered trademark of Hoffman-La Roche Inc. in the United States and/or other countries. 

*Low-dose isotretinoin in the treatment of acne vulgaris.

*Amichai B, Shemer A, Grunwald MH.
Huzot Clinic of Clalit Health Services, Ashkelon, Israel.

BACKGROUND: The efficacy of isotretinoin at 0.5 to 1.0 mg/kg per day in  the treatment of acne is well established and considered safe, although  it is sometimes not easily tolerated because of its cutaneous side  effects. OBJECTIVE: The purpose of this study was to determine the  efficacy of low-dose isotretinoin in the treatment of acne. METHODS: In  this prospective, noncomparative, open-label study, 638 patients, both  male and female, with moderate acne were enrolled and treated with  isotretinoin at 20 mg/d (approximately 0.3-0.4 mg/kg per day) for 6  months. The patients were divided into two age groups: 12 to 20 and 21  to 35 years old. Patients were evaluated at 2-month intervals by means  of clinical and laboratory examinations. A 4-year follow-up was also  carried out. RESULTS: At the end of the treatment phase, good results  were observed in 94.8% of the patients aged 12 to 20 years, and in 92.6%  of the patients aged 21 to 35 years. Failure of the treatment occurred  in 5.2% and 7.4% of the two groups, respectively. Twenty-one patients  dropped out of the study because of lack of compliance, and another  patient discontinued participation because of a laboratory side effect.  During the 4-year follow-up period, relapses of the acne occurred in  3.9% of the patients aged 12 to 20 years and in 5.9% of the patients  aged 21 to 35 years. Elevated serum lipid levels (up to 20% higher than  the upper limit of normal value) were found in 4.2% of the patients and  abnormal (<twice the upper limit of normal values) liver tests were  observed in 4.8%. LIMITATIONS: This was a noncomparative, open-label  study. *CONCLUSION: Six months of treatment with low-dose isotretinoin  (20 mg/d) was found to be effective in the treatment of moderate acne,  with a low incidence of severe side effects and at a lower cost than  higher doses.*

PMID: 16546586 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

jimm said:


> Heavy,
> 
> Mr iron.
> 
> how many cycles did you do before you started experimenting with hgh and peptides?




More than 20 cycles.

Keep in mind you can raise HGH and IGF-1 levels with steroids, diet and exercise. However, this effect will be greater with HGH or IGF-1 injections.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

ashans said:


> i bought amino tabs , they wrote suggested use:  2 tablets before meals and again before and after training that means how many tab per day and how many tims


  Amino acids are ideal post training and late at night. I like 5mg of amino acids immediately post training with Creatine, Glutamine and Gatorade. In the middle of the night when you wake up to urinate another 5 grams is good. I would get the rest of my amino's from diet and shakes during the day.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

SFW said:


> Hi John, SFW here. Do you believe i'll be ok during my SD kicker? I was born with jaundice and was possibly exposed to hepatitis as a kid. Doc said i have scar tissue when i was 17. Ive abused alcohol since 12 and im also using high doses of letrozole now. Ive been on non stop injectables since 08-09. Should i just go ahead and uncheck the donor box on my license?


I would get labs, stay well hydrated and use liver supporting anti-oxidants. If labs are normal then have fun.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

Iron, you get that email bro?


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 25, 2012)

This section right here is what sets IML above any other.  I will definitely take advantage of this.  Thanks for doing this Heavy...


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks brother!


----------



## jambon (Feb 25, 2012)

Thankyou for the very informative reply heavy. 

Just wanted to ask, have my last bottle of cyp, and have prop, and sust at hand. Can i use them in the last 2 weeks of my cycle? 

Thanks brother


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been trying to decide what I'm going to cycle when going into the spring. I can't decide, so I'm looking for some help.

 I'm always on a recomp, but my cardio motivation is better than it has been in 15 years so I may actually get cut for a change. Re-comping and libido are my main goals. I had lost my libido, recovery, strength etc and felt like shit almost three years ago, so I turned to gear.

 I'm currently about 3 weeks out of PCT. I probably need to start TRT, but my doc doesn't want to listen. I'm willing to do it on my own and had planned to do so after trying PCT one last time.

 I want to look my best around the end of May and maintain through the summer. I have 2-3 cycles worth of stuff, but can't decide how when to run it. I can get more of anything, but I want to try to use up as much as I can of what I've got. Any suggestions would be great. 

What I have:
About 12 weeks worth of prop/mast/tren a at 50mg/day and I think I have extra prop.

2 vials of tren e 200mg/ml, 2 vials of EQ at 200mg/ml, 4-5 vials of test E, about 20ml of decca 300mg/ml

Maybe 4 weeks of liquid dbol at 25mg/day, 50 anadrol at 50mg

I have adex, caber, nolva, clomid if needed.

I was going to run two short six weeks cycles of tren/mast/prop with 6 weeks of cruising in-between with the first cycle ending about the end of May, then run then cruise on test e until late fall winter then run test e, decca, tren e in the fall. I read on here that you don't like short cycles, so I thought about combining the two.  I've also considered started the long esters now and running the short ones over the summer. 


Height: 5'8"
Weight: 215.4
Age:35
Bodyfat: higher than I want but on it's way down
Cycle history: several cycles over past couple of years. Gear used test e/c, deca, npp, dbol, var, oral winny, proviron tren e (only 200mg/week), sust, mast, EQ


----------



## nick52 (Feb 25, 2012)

heavyiron im looking to add another compound to my cycle for a lean  hard look right now im using sustanon 750mg a week split eod inj i wanted to use tren but liver stress is not good for me so im thinking equipoise 15 weeks 600mgs aweek with liver support and plenty of water what do you think


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 26, 2012)

jambon said:


> Thankyou for the very informative reply heavy.
> 
> Just wanted to ask, have my last bottle of cyp, and have prop, and sust at hand. Can i use them in the last 2 weeks of my cycle?
> 
> Thanks brother


Yes, but that will change the timing as prop has a shorter ester and Sust has a longer ester.


----------



## cg89 (Feb 26, 2012)

How does this cycle sound

Week 1-12 Test E 750mg/wk
Week 1-10 Deca 250mg/wk
Week 1-4 dbol 50mg ED
Week 8-12 Winstrol 50mg ED
Letro .5+ ED working way up to 2.5 ED
Pct 
clomid 300mg day 1, 100mg day 2-14, 50mg after


----------



## jimm (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks for the reply mate!

i never really considerd chlorinated pools cheers, guess ill have to get my swimming trunks out lol.. havnt been swiming in about 2 years!


----------



## Night_Wolf (Feb 27, 2012)

Heavy,

how to ease the crash when stopping T3, and what's the logic behind taking 25 mcg when thats about natural level? Is 37.5 mcg enough for cutting (with perfect diet and AAS) or should I go with at least 50 mcg?


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Heavy I have 2 questions:

1) How long does it take for the blood pressure to come back down after discontinued use of Tren Hex?

2) Is there any reason or benefit to stop EQ before stopping test. What I mean is would there be any benefit of say stopping EQ in wk 15 and then stopping the test cyp in wk 18 ect.


----------



## fit4life (Feb 28, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Just about any AAS will work for cutting as nutrition and training will mostly drive fat loss not the steroid. I would want to know more about the experience level of the person asking but a simple Testosterone cycle with an AI will work just fine. However, a more seasoned individual may want to stack several AAS for this goal. In my opinion not much beats a Testosterone, Trenbolone and Masteron stack. Here's an article I recently updated on cutting;
> 
> *Cutting Cycle Synergy~the secret weapon~updated*
> 
> ...


Interesting read, thanks for info Heavy......


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2012)

nick52 said:


> heavyiron im looking to add another compound to my cycle for a lean  hard look right now im using sustanon 750mg a week split eod inj i wanted to use tren but liver stress is not good for me so im thinking equipoise 15 weeks 600mgs aweek with liver support and plenty of water what do you think


Proper nutrition will drive the cycle if you want to be hard and lean however Tren can help cause some serious changes to your physique when diet and training are dialed in. EQ is a bit weak but it does give quality gains without the sides of Tren. Sounds like you are leaning towards the EQ. Just get that diet dialed in brother and you will do fine.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> I've been trying to decide what I'm going to cycle when going into the spring. I can't decide, so I'm looking for some help.
> 
> I'm always on a recomp, but my cardio motivation is better than it has been in 15 years so I may actually get cut for a change. Re-comping and libido are my main goals. I had lost my libido, recovery, strength etc and felt like shit almost three years ago, so I turned to gear.
> 
> ...


I like starting cycles with a long estered Test and Deca. The combination provides plenty of horsepower and joint relief for heavy lifting. You can add D-bol and you will have a great mass phase in the beginning of the cycle (6-8 weeks). I then like to switch to Tren, Mast and Prop near the end to drop water and tighten up. Maybe another 6-8 weeks on the cutting phase.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2012)

cg89 said:


> How does this cycle sound
> 
> Week 1-12 Test E 750mg/wk
> Week 1-10 Deca 250mg/wk
> ...


I would run the d-bol at least 6 weeks myself.
The winny won't give you much so not sure its worth the lipid and liver stress. The 300mg Clomid dose is WAY too high and a complete waste.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> Heavy,
> 
> how to ease the crash when stopping T3, and what's the logic behind taking 25 mcg when thats about natural level? Is 37.5 mcg enough for cutting (with perfect diet and AAS) or should I go with at least 50 mcg?


Most guys taper off T3 to minimize a crash.

25mcg's T3 is fine for a taper but I feel the ideal T3 dose is generally 50mcg's daily.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 29, 2012)

stats..

6'0",43yrs,245lbs,don't know BF

Wanting to get lean and strong..

experience with test e, tren a, tren e..

been back lifting about ten months after 25 yr layoff..

did a test cycle and then a test tren a cycle..

was thinking about this..

750mg of test e wk for 12 wks
300mg of npp wk for 7 wks
350mg of tren a for last 5 wks


help me please..


----------



## fit4life (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome! This is my Favorite Q/A thread solid material Heavy and sincerely much appreciatted the help and knowledge has been wonderful especially on all the hgh/insulin material. Utilizing your info is slowy assisting me to another level. As always thank you, Keep on keeping on brother.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 29, 2012)

Rednack said:


> stats..
> 
> 6'0",43yrs,245lbs,don't know BF
> 
> ...


Are you currently using any meds? 

When did your last cycle conclude? 

Do you experience side effects from Tren?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 29, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> Heavy I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) How long does it take for the blood pressure to come back down after discontinued use of Tren Hex?
> 
> 2) Is there any reason or benefit to stop EQ before stopping test. What I mean is would there be any benefit of say stopping EQ in wk 15 and then stopping the test cyp in wk 18 ect.




1. IT varies widely as diet, cardio and body fat greatly can effect BP. However within 1-2 months BP should return to normal if all things are equal. I use CQ-10 year around along with Hawthorne and Celery seed extract in IML's Advanced Cycle Support. This is a product that has worked very well for me in regards to BP. 

*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Advanced Cycle Support*

2. Most users prefer to have at least some Testosterone in their stacks because you do not produce Testosterone naturally while on steroids. Testosterone helps with improved, mood, energy and libido therefore using testosterone after discontinuing other steroids will make the cycle more comfortable. I like sex so for me testosterone is a HUGE benefit in almost any stack.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 29, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Are you currently using any meds?
> 
> When did your last cycle conclude?
> 
> Do you experience side effects from Tren?


500mg test e wk...

cruised 6wks at 250mg test e wk upped to 500mg 2wks ago..

been off the tren for 8wks..

side effects of tren raised  blood pressure with occasional nose bleeds when i added tren e with the tren a..


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 29, 2012)

Rednack said:


> 500mg test e wk...
> 
> cruised 6wks at 250mg test e wk upped to 500mg 2wks ago..
> 
> ...


Ok, good to know. I think timing your tren is very important. Basically you are on week 2 of the cycle so that puts the tren ace at week 9. This is ideal timing as gains tend to stall out around that week in a typical cycle. 

I love Nandrolone and Test up front in a cycle. It's a great mass combo and the joint relief is a welcomed aspect for heavy lifting.

I know you have been dieting and this is also ideal timing to rebound out of the diet and add mass and strength. If you are open to it I would up my cals a bit and push your body for growth.

You will grow easily since you are newly back into training again. I like the cycle, timing and compounds brother. You have done your homework.


----------



## Rednack (Feb 29, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Ok, good to know. I think timing your tren is very important. Basically you are on week 2 of the cycle so that puts the tren ace at week 9. This is ideal timing as gains tend to stall out around that week in a typical cycle.
> 
> I love Nandrolone and Test up front in a cycle. It's a great mass combo and the joint relief is a welcomed aspect for heavy lifting.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your time SIR..Your advice is greatly appreciated..

I'll up the cals and we'll see..

Keep up the good work my brother..


----------



## fit4life (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey Heavy i researched forum for this info but truely value your expertise. With that said i am planning on doing a heavy bulker which includes test cypionate. The issue is that the substantial amount of cypionate i recieved hade frozen crystals in it. I have heated the compound as reccomended and the solution appears to be holding. 1) In all honesty does this hurt the POTENCY at all because the gear has crashed already once! I mean even a little bit? 2) Does the amount of crystals frozen in vial show a determining factor of the amount of steroid chemical thats in the specific the vial?  Thank you.


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Been off since Oct, Pct ended Jan, Bloodwork couple days ago, what you think?

Test Serum - 189           348-1197
LH - 4.2                        1.7-8.6
FSH - 3.4                      1.5-12.4
Estro - 19.4                   7.6-42.6
AST - 44                       0-40
ALT - 81                        0-55


----------



## nick52 (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks heavy, im glad this section now exists, thanks for taking the time to answer my questions, im 52 and i have hep c but i take care of myself i dont drink, i dont use narcotic drugs, plenty water and alot of exercise has enabled me to live healthy, i just have to be careful with what i use, i would love to use tren a, i dont think the benefit outweighs the risk
 thanks


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> 1. IT varies widely as diet, cardio and body fat greatly can effect BP. However within 1-2 months BP should return to normal if all things are equal. I use CQ-10 year around along with Hawthorne and Celery seed extract in IML's Advanced Cycle Support. This is a product that has worked very well for me in regards to BP.
> 
> *IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Advanced Cycle Support*
> 
> 2. Most users prefer to have at least some Testosterone in their stacks because you do not produce Testosterone naturally while on steroids. Testosterone helps with improved, mood, energy and libido therefore using testosterone after discontinuing other steroids will make the cycle more comfortable. I like sex so for me testosterone is a HUGE benefit in almost any stack.



Thank you, I will be checking out the Advanced Cycle Support as recommended.


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 1, 2012)

Heavy,

Ive done 5/6 cycles in the past but have never gone over 600mg/week of test. I like to be cautious at all times when cycling and dont want to saturate my receptors/become reliant on heavy dosages. Im 24y/o, 200lbs, 14%bf.

For my next cycle, I was thinking of doing 750 test e and 600eq for 14-16 weeks in an effort to "lean bulk". 

Having read your threads both here and at RXmuscle, Im now trying to decide what would be more beneficial. The above cycle, or the cycle you recommend: Week 1-5 600mg Testosterone weekly
Week 6-8 800mg Testosterone weekly
Week 9-10 1 gram Testosterone weekly

Thanks in advance!
​


----------



## HAASMASS (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Heavy, My mother is 52 years old in decent shape and wants to know if she could use a low dose of anavar or winstrol with moderate exercise to lose body fat and increase LBM? If you think this would be ok for a healthy 52 year old woman what dose would you recommend? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Pork Chop (Mar 1, 2012)

HAASMASS said:


> Hi Heavy, My mother is 52 years old in decent shape and wants to know if she could use a low dose of anavar or winstrol with moderate exercise to lose body fat and increase LBM? If you think this would be ok for a healthy 52 year old woman what dose would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 

He will need to see naked pics first sir. that is the only way to tell if Winny or Var will work on females over 49 years of age. But his e-mail is not working at this time so please post them here. he will be the only one to view the naked pics. the rest of us will look away as we scroll down this, ok?

if you dont know how to post pics, please PM me and I will tell you how sir.


----------



## squigader (Mar 1, 2012)

HAASMASS said:


> Hi Heavy, My mother is 52 years old in decent shape and wants to know if she could use a low dose of anavar or winstrol with moderate exercise to lose body fat and increase LBM? If you think this would be ok for a healthy 52 year old woman what dose would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



I'm not heavy, but unless she's been training for *many* years, I wouldn't recommend it and they wouldn't do anything for her that natural training wouldn't (unless she has been training a long time of course).


----------



## Pork Chop (Mar 1, 2012)

squigader said:


> I'm not heavy, but unless she's been training for *many* years, I wouldn't recommend it and they wouldn't do anything for her that natural training wouldn't (unless she has been training a long time of course).


 

BULLSHIT!!!!!
Must see some naked pics first,,,


LOL


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 1, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Hey Heavy i researched forum for this info but truely value your expertise. With that said i am planning on doing a heavy bulker which includes test cypionate. The issue is that the substantial amount of cypionate i recieved hade frozen crystals in it. I have heated the compound as reccomended and the solution appears to be holding. 1) In all honesty does this hurt the POTENCY at all because the gear has crashed already once! I mean even a little bit? 2) Does the amount of crystals frozen in vial show a determining factor of the amount of steroid chemical thats in the specific the vial?  Thank you.


1. No, potency will not be affected if the hormone "falls" out of solution and then is put back into solution with heat.

2. The crystals are very likely hormone that have "fallen" out of solution.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 1, 2012)

IAMLEGEND1 said:


> Been off since Oct, Pct ended Jan, Bloodwork couple days ago, what you think?
> 
> Test Serum - 189           348-1197
> LH - 4.2                        1.7-8.6
> ...


Testosterone levels are very low if that is ng/dl. Looks like your testes are not producing much T at this time. I would retest in 4 weeks. Try to do labs around 10:00 am after a good nights sleep.

Liver enzymes are slightly elevated. This may be due to dehydration and/or weight training. Do no weight lifting for 10 days before your next labs and stay well hydrated.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 1, 2012)

nick52 said:


> thanks heavy, im glad this section now exists, thanks for taking the time to answer my questions, im 52 and i have hep c but i take care of myself i dont drink, i dont use narcotic drugs, plenty water and alot of exercise has enabled me to live healthy, i just have to be careful with what i use, i would love to use tren a, i dont think the benefit outweighs the risk
> thanks


I think using Tren Ace may be possible but given your history I would strongly advise labs during the cycle to see if you are causing additional stress to your organs. 225mg of Tren Ace weekly is plenty for a new user of Tren. You may consider stacking with 300mg Testosterone weekly to maintain libido. If your labs come back at a level you are uncomfortable with I would stop using the Tren and continue with just the Testosterone however you need to seriously weigh the risks yourself.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 1, 2012)

Doogsy said:


> Heavy,
> 
> Ive done 5/6 cycles in the past but have never gone over 600mg/week of test. I like to be cautious at all times when cycling and dont want to saturate my receptors/become reliant on heavy dosages. Im 24y/o, 200lbs, 14%bf.
> 
> ...




I'm a very big fan of Testosterone because it just plain works very well. I don't really like EQ because it's so weak. Therefore I would much rather do the increasing dose Testosterone cycle instead. 

Nutrition and training will drive the goal of lean bulking so eat and train with that in mind brother.


----------



## fit4life (Mar 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> 1. No, potency will not be affected if the hormone "falls" out of solution and then is put back into solution with heat.
> 
> 2. The crystals are very likely hormone that have "fallen" out of solution.


^ gotcha, thank you again your a plethura of knowledge!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 1, 2012)

HAASMASS said:


> Hi Heavy, My mother is 52 years old in decent shape and wants to know if she could use a low dose of anavar or winstrol with moderate exercise to lose body fat and increase LBM? If you think this would be ok for a healthy 52 year old woman what dose would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks a lot!




Both Anavar and Winstrol will significantly lower HDL cholesterol so she needs to know this and assess her threshold for risk. Nutrition and training are far more important for her to reach her goals but once those are dialed in a simple Anavar cycle at 10mg daily for 8 weeks is what I recommend for first time female users.

The following is an excellent post by Sassy69 on Anavar. Sassy is by far one of the best female advisers on AAS. She is one of a very few that I trust with female applications.

*Women & Anavar by Sassy69*

_*Note: * caveat about this is general information & not medical recommendations *_
Overview
Anavar is the preferred and most commonly recommended cycle for  beginners and for women looking for a "fitness girl look" versus a  bodybuilder look. The sides are generally the most predictable and mild  of all the AAS available, while producing good quality and maintainable  results. Anavar does not aromatize so there is little or no water  retention due to converted estrogen. 

Typical Use
Anavar is probably the most commonly used AAS by women, for physique  competition or by women who "want to go to the next level". It might be  used by figure competitors for off-season building with an appropriate  diet, or during contest prep for cutting, preservation of muscle during a  cutting diet, and improved recovery.

Anavar promotes lean muscle mass with minimal sides and occasional water  retention. It is a oral steroid, though used in small enough doses that  its impact on the liver is minimal for women. It is also attractive to  women and beginners who are not interested in dealing with needles. The  predictable and minimal sides are also attractive points to those not  wanting to deal with the more individual and androgenic sides of most  other AAS.

Typical Cycle
Dose: 10 mg / day - split the dose 1/2 in the AM, 1/2 in the PM
Duration: 10-14 weeks
No need to taper down the dose or follow with post cycle therapy (PCT).
Generally suggested to start the cycle at 5 mg / day (splitting doses as  above) for the first 10-14 days to identify any adverse reaction. After  that time, can increase to 10 mg / day. 
Suggested maximum dose is 20 mg / day (though more is not better - often  10 mg is sufficient). As the dose increases, sides may increase and  results don't necessarily increase. Anecdotally, if the cycler is  interested in going to doses above 20 mg, the sides become comparable  with those of more aggressive AAS, such that it might actually be better  to go to one of those compounds for better results.


Typical Sides
- interrupted period / flow - may take a few months for the flow to come back as normal. (This is common for most any AAS.)
- may still experience usual menstrual sides (cramps, bloating, etc.) on your regular menstrual schedule
- mild acne
- oily hair
- some experience water retention (though not due to aromatization)
- may cause vaginosis / yeast infection (most any AAS has this potential)


----------



## littlekev (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok Heavy, need some guidance on how to dry up, and even stay dry. I have been cutting hard and doing great but cannot seem to shed that last bit of water. i am off cycle now to try and dry up because i seem to aromatize at a high rate weather its 300 or 1500 mg test. looked into diuretics, wondering your thoughts, tricks, etc. See guys running 2 grams of test a week and are shredded?? im missing something. Thanks, rep


----------



## HAASMASS (Mar 3, 2012)

thanks so much heavy!


----------



## swollen (Mar 5, 2012)

Sup heavy
I'm think'n in a way that this is a dumb ques., but would like to know your thoughts...
On takin' T3 & dbol at the same time?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Ok Heavy, need some guidance on how to dry up, and even stay dry. I have been cutting hard and doing great but cannot seem to shed that last bit of water. i am off cycle now to try and dry up because i seem to aromatize at a high rate weather its 300 or 1500 mg test. looked into diuretics, wondering your thoughts, tricks, etc. See guys running 2 grams of test a week and are shredded?? im missing something. Thanks, rep


It would be interesting for you to get labs. Some guys have higher than normal E2.

Carbs and sodium can really make you hold water as well. Might try sodium and water manipulation.

Diuretics work but I would not take them long term. Might look into OTC diuretics first brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 5, 2012)

swollen said:


> Sup heavy
> I'm think'n in a way that this is a dumb ques., but would like to know your thoughts...
> On takin' T3 & dbol at the same time?


Its perfectly fine brother.


----------



## r00kie (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you Heavy! This thread is epic!

What is your opinion about ghrp-6? What are the side effects? Can it be used in place of hgh?


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 6, 2012)

thoughts on dbol at 30mgs a day for 10 weeks?


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 6, 2012)

Heavy, did you know that you are my gear hero?


----------



## littlekev (Mar 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> It would be interesting for you to get labs. Some guys have higher than normal E2.
> 
> Carbs and sodium can really make you hold water as well. Might try sodium and water manipulation.
> 
> Diuretics work but I would not take them long term. Might look into OTC diuretics first brother.



Yes i plain to have my labs drawn in about a week, i believe my test is pretty low, i was blasting and cruising for 1.5 years and decided i should cycle as im still young. I believe recovery is possible for me but will be tough. Surprisingly im on day 10 and still feel good, did a shot of 100mg prop 11 days ago, and all long esters have been stopped for a couple months so i am nerviously awaiting the crash lol. My estro was high last test so i decided to go off run good pct and let body chill. Im going to look into sodium and water manipulation for sure. Im only running 100 g carbs a day and low sodium and lots cardio so i believe its estro related. Thanks for the help! Will post labs when received.


----------



## squigader (Mar 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I typically like guys to use a SERM for recovery but we do have some good science on Aromatase Inhibitors like Arimidex and Letrozole reversing Hypogonadism. AI's can increase LH and FSH as well as the more obvious raising of free Testosterone and the lowering of Estradiol.
> 
> However with that said, most studies on reversing hypogonadism using AI's use much longer durations than your proposal. 4 weeks to 6 months are the ranges in the studies I have read, therefore at least a 4 week AI treatment would be advised.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks for the excellent response! I looked up the studies on pubmed and will be taking them into account. Will try an AI-based PCT for a good 4 weeks and see how it goes. If the science holds up (and the studies really do seem to be pointing this way), an AI alone should work great (and more "naturally," in regards to the mechanism, and with less side effects), but I'll have a backup regular-style PCT lined up in case.

Perhaps a completely AI-based PCT may work better than one which includes SERMS, and without the sides.


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Mar 6, 2012)

I go away for 1 weekend and your Q and A has more views then mine!? Not acceptable!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> I go away for 1 weekend and your Q and A has more views then mine!? Not acceptable!!


Haha, you better get to work!


----------



## Night_Wolf (Mar 9, 2012)

Heavy, what is better for hard, dry and vascular look on low bf - EQ or Mast? (along with Test E).

What dosage do you recommend for that purpose?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2012)

r00kie said:


> Thank you Heavy! This thread is epic!
> 
> What is your opinion about ghrp-6? What are the side effects? Can it be used in place of hgh?


GH-releasing peptide (GHRP-6; His-D Trp-Ala-Trp-D Phe-Lys-NH2) is a  synthetic compound that releases GH in a specific and                      dose-related manner through mechanisms and a point  of action that are mostly unknown but different from those of GHRH. In                      man, GHRP-6 is more efficacious than GHRH, and a  striking synergistic action on GH release is observed when GHRP-6 and  GHRH                      are administered simultaneously. Based on such a  synergistic action, it has been hypothesized that GHRP-6 acts through a  double                      mechanism by actions exerted both at the pituitary  and hypothalamic levels.



V Popovic,
S Damjanovic,
D Micic,
M Djurovic,
C Dieguez and
F F Casanueva

*Effect of growth hormone (GH)-releasing hormone (GHRH), atropine, pyridostigmine, or hypoglycemia on GHRP-6-induced GH secretion in man.                * 



A Peñalva,
A Carballo,
M Pombo,
F F Casanueva and
C Dieguez
- Author Affiliations


Department of Medicine, Faculty of Medicine, University of Santiago, Santiago de Compostela, Spain.
 
*Abstract*

                   His-DTrp-Ala-Trp-DPhe-Lys-NH2 (GHRP-6) is a synthetic compound that releases GH in a dose-related and specific manner in several species, including man. To further                      characterize the effects and mechanism of action of GHRP-6  on GH secretion, we assessed in normal man plasma GH responses to that  hexapeptide 1) alone and in combination with exogenous                      GH-releasing hormone (GHRH) administration, 2) in a  state of high endogenous somatostatinergic tone after atropine  administration,                      and 3) in a state of low endogenous  somatostatinergic tone induced by the cholinergic receptor agonist drug  pyridostigmine                      or after insulin-induced hypoglycemia. We found a  similar increase in plasma GH levels after the administration of either                      GHRP-6 (1 microgram/kg) or GHRH (1 microgram/kg); the areas under the curve (AUC) were (mean +/- SEM) 973 +/- 181 and 821 +/- 139,                      respectively. After combined GHRP-6  and GHRH administration, GH responses were considerably greater than  those after either compound alone (4412 +/- 842; P <                      0.01). Administration of the cholinergic receptor  antagonist atropine (1 mg, im) completely prevented the GH responses to                      GHRP-6 (area under the curve, 103 +/- 14 vs. 815 +/- 156, respectively). On the other hand, pyridostigmine, a cholinergic agonist,                      slightly increased GH responses to GHRP-6 (P < 0.01 when comparing the AUC after pyridostigmine administration of 1571 +/- 151 and the AUC after administration of                      GHRP-6 alone of 815 +/- 156). Finally, combined GHRP-6 and insulin administration induced a much greater increase in plasma GH levels (AUC, 4047 +/- 327) than insulin alone (1747                      +/- 229; P < 0.05) or GHRP-6 alone (1248 +/- 376; P < 0.05). Our results lend support to the view that GHRP-6-induced  GH secretion is exerted through a non-GHRH-dependent mechanism.  Furthermore, the fact that enhancement of somatostatinergic                      tone with atropine completely prevented the GH  responses to GHRP-6, while  pyridostigmine and insulin-induced hypoglycemia, which increased plasma  GH levels by inhibiting hypothalamic somatostatin                      release, increased the same response suggest that  although GHRP-6-induced GH secretion is dependent on the endogenous somatostatinergic tone, the stimulatory effect of GHRP-6 on plasma GH levels is not mediated by a change in hypothalamic somatostatinergic tone.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> thoughts on dbol at 30mgs a day for 10 weeks?


I would probably shorten the run to 8 weeks but other than that I like d-bol very much for an oral only cycle. D-bol is commonly reported to provide a sense of well being and is well known for steady strength and LBM gains.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Yes i plain to have my labs drawn in about a week, i believe my test is pretty low, i was blasting and cruising for 1.5 years and decided i should cycle as im still young. I believe recovery is possible for me but will be tough. Surprisingly im on day 10 and still feel good, did a shot of 100mg prop 11 days ago, and all long esters have been stopped for a couple months so i am nerviously awaiting the crash lol. My estro was high last test so i decided to go off run good pct and let body chill. Im going to look into sodium and water manipulation for sure. Im only running 100 g carbs a day and low sodium and lots cardio so i believe its estro related. Thanks for the help! Will post labs when received.


How are you feeling now brother?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> Heavy, what is better for hard, dry and vascular look on low bf - EQ or Mast? (along with Test E).
> 
> What dosage do you recommend for that purpose?


I have a preference for Masteron myself. If diet and training are dialed in a dose of 350-500mg weekly on Mast is very nice. You could run the Testosterone anywhere from a replacement dose on up.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I would probably shorten the run to 8 weeks but other than that I like d-bol very much for an oral only cycle. D-bol is commonly reported to provide a sense of well being and is well known for steady strength and LBM gains.


im sorry i hsould have been more specific it would be ran with test as well


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> im sorry i hsould have been more specific it would be ran with test as well


Even better =)


----------



## Rednack (Mar 11, 2012)

heavy, i worked my legs doing squats on friday 3/9/12....3 sets of 10 for the first time in 25 years...My legs are still sore today...I was wondering how long i need to let them recover before i work them again and are there any other exercise at the gym i could do to ease the pain?


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 11, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Even better =)


thanks!


----------



## littlekev (Mar 11, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> How are you feeling now brother?



like shit lol heres my estro results

Component	Your Value	Standard Range	Units
Estrone, LC/MS/MS	77
Reference range: < OR = 68
Unit: pg/mL		 
Estradiol, LC/MS/MS	46
Reference range: < OR = 29
Unit: pg/mL		 
Estriol, LC/MS/MS	<0.10
Unit: ng/mL
(Note)
Ref. range: ADULTS: < OR = 0.18

This is on letro at 2.5 mgs ed so I am bummed, i thought the letro i had was g2g, Trying to get estro under conrol, had the post cycle crash going on tuesday to get estro and test levels agian. Water weight at waste still their doing everything i can.... Am on formeron  now getting bloods drawn tuesday. On 4 pumps ed formeron and 40 mg nolva and natty test booster.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 11, 2012)

Rednack said:


> heavy, i worked my legs doing squats on friday 3/9/12....3 sets of 10 for the first time in 25 years...My legs are still sore today...I was wondering how long i need to let them recover before i work them again and are there any other exercise at the gym i could do to ease the pain?


I would wait until the soreness is gone before training them again. Pain 48 hours after a strenuous training session is normal brother. You may try a bit of cardio and see if that loosens them up a bit.


----------



## nick52 (Mar 12, 2012)

john me and my wife have a question,  we are both 52 active, execise and live healthy, i have liver issues not serious at this time, im also running test at 750mgs a week our question concerns hgh releasers, a natural hgh stimulator, a couple im looking at are gen force, and secratropin hgh can these products cause the pituitary gland to release and raise hgh levels in a way that would be seen in its results (scam or legit) i know this may not be youre expertiese but these products are expensive and would like a heads up from a reliable source who i consider you to be


----------



## Night_Wolf (Mar 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I have a preference for Masteron myself. If diet and training are dialed in a dose of 350-500mg weekly on Mast is very nice. You could run the Testosterone anywhere from a replacement dose on up.



Ok, tnx Heavy!

If I'm preping for a specific date and have access to only Mast Enanthate, how many weeks before that should I start using it to see the full effect?


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey Heavy, man you def have some great info and I sure do appreciate you sharing it with everyone. I am soaking up the knowledge bro... Awesome! Have question for you... I was on a bulk cycle (from Sept to Dec 2011, 16 weeks) using 900 mg of Test C and went from 223 up to 242lbs. Calories were well over 3500 a day. Been cruising on 500 mg Sus a week since Jan till I start my cut cycle in 2 weeks. I have cleaned up my diet similar to what Im going to eat during my cut phase (2500 to 3000cal) and I am dropping weight like crazy. Im talking like 17lbs in a couple months. Im looking alot more defined as well as some striations are visible now in my chest and delts. Water weight like the bloat face has gone down alot. When you come off a Test cycle to a lower Cruise is it common to loose that much weight or am I loosing muscle I literally busted my ass to get? Thank you bro.


----------



## christoulla@optu (Mar 12, 2012)

What I would like to know is with a rotator cuff tear are you limited with Weight Training ???


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 12, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You know there is going to be some terminator jokes come out now.


 I was just thinking this! LOL


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 13, 2012)

christoulla@optu said:


> What I would like to know is with a rotator cuff tear are you limited with Weight Training ???


 is it healed? im no expert but i tore mine and i do not have to limit my trianing but i do have to make sure that i am not very slow and have good form on certain work outs or i will be in great pain


----------



## swollen (Mar 14, 2012)

Sup Heavy,
I'm kinda torn between PCT & cruise'n. Can you cruise on tren? & if so, what dose and  should I use clomid from using test?


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 14, 2012)

Heavy, 

I started my HCG a couple weeks ago.  Literally 2 days after my first HCG injection (500iu twice a week) my shoulders and traps broke out in small pimples.  Previous to that I've been on a 500mg/week test e cycle taking 12.5mg aromasin eod and been "bacne" free.  When I started the HCG I also increased my aromasin to 12.5mg ed.  Wife doesn't like the pimples on me one bit, ha ha.  

It doesn't seem to be improving, it's been almost 2 weeks now.  Does my body need more time to adjust to the HCG, and eventually the pimples will subside?  Or should I split my doses up into smaller ones and inject more often?  Or something else?

Thanks Heavy


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 14, 2012)

littlekev said:


> like shit lol heres my estro results
> 
> Component    Your Value    Standard Range    Units
> Estrone, LC/MS/MS    77
> ...


SERMs will raise E2 so your Letro may be fine brother. Retest without the SERM to be sure.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 14, 2012)

nick52 said:


> john me and my wife have a question,  we are both 52 active, execise and live healthy, i have liver issues not serious at this time, im also running test at 750mgs a week our question concerns hgh releasers, a natural hgh stimulator, a couple im looking at are gen force, and secratropin hgh can these products cause the pituitary gland to release and raise hgh levels in a way that would be seen in its results (scam or legit) i know this may not be youre expertiese but these products are expensive and would like a heads up from a reliable source who i consider you to be


There are many GH releasers on the market and unfortunately I'm not familiar with these. They may or may not work. I would strongly recommend using HGH instead. At your ages I think that would be the most beneficial and only a low dose of 1-3iu GH would be needed 5-6 days per week.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 14, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> Ok, tnx Heavy!
> 
> If I'm preping for a specific date and have access to only Mast Enanthate, how many weeks before that should I start using it to see the full effect?


The final 6-8 weeks would be ideal brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 14, 2012)

christoulla@optu said:


> What I would like to know is with a rotator cuff tear are you limited with Weight Training ???


It depends on the severity. I would consult a doctor and follow their advice exactly. These types of injuries can get much worse if you are not careful.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 15, 2012)

Heavy,
Any hard evidence or personal experience with negative side effects from using nolva while on tren?  Short or long term?


----------



## Rednack (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm reading different points of view over the fact about how many days apart for max results, should you work a single body part in a week..

You're opinion would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## squigader (Mar 15, 2012)

This'll be a change - instead of a question about AAS, how about training? If you could only pick one crucial exercise for each body part, what would it be?

Chest -
Back -
Legs - (Squats, you don't need to answer this one )
Calves -
Shoulders -
Core/Abs -
Biceps -
Triceps -
Forearms -


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2012)

swollen said:


> Sup Heavy,
> I'm kinda torn between PCT & cruise'n. Can you cruise on tren? & if so, what dose and  should I use clomid from using test?


This is a big decision and you need to carefully think it through because years from now you may not be in the same mind set as you are now. However if you decide to cruise, Tren may not be the best choice. Interestingly, Tren has been studied as an option for  androgen replacement therapy. However more studies are needed. It's my opinoin at this time that Testosterone would be a better choice.

Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2011 Apr;300(4):E650-60. Epub  2011 Jan 25.
*17β-Hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one  (trenbolone) exhibits tissue selective anabolic activity: effects on  muscle, bone, adiposity, hemoglobin, and prostate.*

Yarrow JF, Conover CF, McCoy SC, Lipinska JA, Santillana CA, Hance JM, Cannady DF, VanPelt TD, Sanchez J, Conrad BP, Pingel JE, Wronski TJ, Borst SE.
*Source*

VA Medical Center, University of Florida, Gainesville, 32608-1197, USA. jfyarrow@ufl.edu

*Abstract*

Selective  androgen receptor modulators (SARMs) now under development can protect  against muscle and bone loss without causing prostate growth or  polycythemia. 17β-Hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one (trenbolone), a potent  testosterone analog, may have SARM-like actions because, unlike  testosterone, trenbolone does not undergo tissue-specific 5α-reduction  to form more potent androgens. We tested the hypothesis that  trenbolone-enanthate (TREN) might prevent orchiectomy-induced losses in  muscle and bone and visceral fat accumulation without increasing  prostate mass or resulting in adverse hemoglobin elevations. Male F344  rats aged 3 mo underwent orchiectomy or remained intact and were  administered graded doses of TREN, supraphysiological  testosterone-enanthate, or vehicle for 29 days. In both intact and  orchiectomized animals, all TREN doses and supraphysiological  testosterone-enanthate augmented androgen-sensitive levator  ani/bulbocavernosus muscle mass by 35-40% above shams (P ≤ 0.001) and  produced a dose-dependent partial protection against orchiectomy-induced  total and trabecular bone mineral density losses (P < 0.05) and  visceral fat accumulation (P < 0.05). The lowest doses of TREN  successfully maintained prostate mass and hemoglobin concentrations at  sham levels in both intact and orchiectomized animals, whereas  supraphysiological testosterone-enanthate and high-dose TREN elevated  prostate mass by 84 and 68%, respectively (P < 0.01). In summary,  low-dose administration of the non-5α-reducible androgen TREN maintains  prostate mass and hemoglobin concentrations near the level of shams  while producing potent myotrophic actions in skeletal muscle and partial  protection against orchiectomy-induced bone loss and visceral fat  accumulation. *Our findings indicate that TREN has advantages over  supraphysiological testosterone and supports the need for future  preclinical studies examining the viability of TREN as an option for  androgen replacement therapy.*

PMID:21266670 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Heavy,
> 
> I started my HCG a couple weeks ago.  Literally 2 days after my first HCG injection (500iu twice a week) my shoulders and traps broke out in small pimples.  Previous to that I've been on a 500mg/week test e cycle taking 12.5mg aromasin eod and been "bacne" free.  When I started the HCG I also increased my aromasin to 12.5mg ed.  Wife doesn't like the pimples on me one bit, ha ha.
> 
> ...


Manipulating hormones will increase oil output and therefore increase acne. Unfortunately this is the nature of using steroids and ancillaries. HCG will raise T levels and can aromatize. Your HCG doses are fine. I would use acne washes and possibly tan to reduce acne. If this is not enough a more aggressive approach like Accutane may be needed brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Heavy,
> Any hard evidence or personal experience with negative side effects from using nolva while on tren?  Short or long term?


No, there are some concerns with progesterone receptor up regulation but it is only temporary and may not be a problem at all.

In the cancer  subjects that upregulation of PGR occurs, 100% see down regulation after  4 weeks of Nolva. 

Cancer Res. 1981 May;41(5):1984-8.

*Effects of tamoxifen on estrogen and progesterone receptors in human breast cancer.*

Waseda N, Kato Y, Imura H, Kurata M.

*Abstract*

Twenty  patients with primary breast cancer were treated with tamoxifen   (10 mg  p.o. twice a day) for 1 to 4 weeks. Before and after the   tamoxifen  administration, tumor specimens were obtained and assayed for   estrogen  receptors and progesterone receptors (PGR). Total cytosol   estrogen  receptor (ERC) and occupied nuclear estrogen receptor (ERN)   were  measured by hydroxylapatite assay, and unoccupied PGR was measured   by  the dextran-coated charcoal assay. ERC, ERN, and PGR were   detectable in  11, 8, and 6 tumors, respectively, before tamoxifen   administration.  After tamoxifen treatment, ERC decreased in 10 of 11   ERC-positive  tumors. Occupied ERN increased in three of five   ERN-positive tumors  treated with tamoxifen for a short period (1 to 2   weeks), but they  decreased in all of three ERN-positive tumors after   longer  administration (3 to 4 weeks). PGR increased in three of five    ERN-positive tumors after short-term tamoxifen treatment, but they    decreased in all of three tumors treated by the drug for a longer    period. Increased PGR responses were accompanied by an increase of   ERN  in two of three ERN-positive tumors. These results suggest that    tamoxifen interacts with the estrogen receptor system in human breast    cancer tissue and may be estrogenic during short treatment, while longer    treatment results in an antiestrogenic response.

PMID:7214366 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2012)

Rednack said:


> I'm reading different points of view over the fact about how many days apart for max results, should you work a single body part in a week..
> 
> You're opinion would be greatly appreciated..


Without AAS, training each body part once per week is generally advised. With AAS you may be able to do a couple body parts more than once per week but nutrition and rest need to be very dialed in brother.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Heavy,
If guys would read this kind of thing instead of listening to the broscience everywhere we would all be more educated.



heavyiron said:


> No, there are some concerns with progesterone receptor up regulation but it is only temporary and may not be a problem at all.
> 
> In the cancer  subjects that upregulation of PGR occurs, 100% see down regulation after  4 weeks of Nolva.
> 
> ...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2012)

squigader said:


> This'll be a change - instead of a question about AAS, how about training? If you could only pick one crucial exercise for each body part, what would it be?
> 
> Chest -
> Back -
> ...




I'm a big believer in compound exercises to start then isolation exercises to finish so my standard answer would be big compound movements however many guys are dealing with injuries and are training around those injuries so I would like to answer with 2 options. The second answer is for guys that may be having problems with injuries like lower back or rotator cuff injuries.

Chest - Incline BB Bench, Flat DB Bench
Back - Bent over BB Rows, Cable Pull downs to chest
Legs - Squats, Hack squats
Calves - Standing calf raises, Seated calf raises
Shoulders - Military DB presses, Machine Presses
Core/Abs - Crunches, Leg raises
Biceps - Standing BB curls, Preacher curls
Triceps - EZ Bar Triceps Extension, Cable push downs
Forearms - Standing Hammer Curls, Seated Hammer Curls


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Manipulating hormones will increase oil output and therefore increase acne. Unfortunately this is the nature of using steroids and ancillaries. HCG will raise T levels and can aromatize. Your HCG doses are fine. I would use acne washes and possibly tan to reduce acne. If this is not enough a more aggressive approach like Accutane may be needed brother.



Appreciated Heavy!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2012)

can you take dp  cut mix eod to cut down on injects?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> can you take dp  cut mix eod to cut down on injects?



For the average gym rat this is probably OK, however I would advise a competitor to administer daily. The Acetate ester is very short and the Propionate ester is only a bit longer. 

We observe steady high blood androgen levels for about 36 hours with Propionates. So levels are going to be in a deep decline the last 12 hours before the next EOD inject. Acetate is even shorter. If you decide to run the Cut Mix EOD you may consider a longer ester Testosterone for a base such as Enanthate or Cypionate. Maybe pin some E or C once weekly along side your Cut Mix. This will at least keep you anabolic at all times. However ED injects on Cut mix would be my first choice. You may also consider using an oral daily alongside the cut mix to keep you anabolic at all times as well.

Mast, Tren, Prop is an amazing combo while dieting. One of my favorites.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2012)

I GOT TEST C AND SOME DBOLS


----------



## Castor87 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi John/others 

Just a question regarding HCG. I'm currently planning on running a test-e/tren-a cycle for 12 weeks and wanting to run the HCG at 500iu/week from weeks 4-12 (or throughout the whole length if possible). The only problem is that I live in NZ and HCG is extremely hard to come by/expensive here. My source has a 6500iu vials and that is all, so one vial would have enough hcg for the full 8 weeks but I'm sure it will degrade in that time.

What I was wondering was if I could mix the whole vial with bac water, store 4 weeks worth in the fridge ready for use and draw the remainder in to slin pins wrapped in tin foil and put in the freezer. Would this make the HCG last longer than the standard 4-6 weeks when refrigerated? Ideally I'd like to be able to just use the one vial or it would be such a waste for nearly 500 in cash...

Cliffs:

-lots of hcg, really expensive
-want to mix all with bac water, transfer 4 weeks (8 shots of 250iu) to a multi-dose vial and put the remainder in slin pins
-would then put slin pins in freezer, hoping to keep for longer and be able to use just one vial for 8-10 weeks.
-...
-Halp


----------



## squigader (Mar 18, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm a big believer in compound exercises to start then isolation exercises to finish so my standard answer would be big compound movements however many guys are dealing with injuries and are training around those injuries so I would like to answer with 2 options. The second answer is for guys that may be having problems with injuries like lower back or rotator cuff injuries.
> 
> Chest - Incline BB Bench, Flat DB Bench
> Back - Bent over BB Rows, Cable Pull downs to chest
> ...



Excellent info! Thanks for the swift reply.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 20, 2012)

Castor87 said:


> Hi John/others
> 
> Just a question regarding HCG. I'm currently planning on running a test-e/tren-a cycle for 12 weeks and wanting to run the HCG at 500iu/week from weeks 4-12 (or throughout the whole length if possible). The only problem is that I live in NZ and HCG is extremely hard to come by/expensive here. My source has a 6500iu vials and that is all, so one vial would have enough hcg for the full 8 weeks but I'm sure it will degrade in that time.
> 
> ...



I recommend 500iu twice weekly with HCG on cycle. The HCG is most important at the end of the cycle so that's how I would dose it myself. HCG is typically stable for 30-60 days once reconstituted and refrigerated.


----------



## juiceball44 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am in the middle of a 10 week bulking test deca dbol cycle and plan to change to cutting compounds and continue for atleast another 10 weeks. Should I start hcg now or wait toward the end of the cycle? Only been using formeron so far.

 Thanks


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 21, 2012)

Heavy,
If you could go back and run your first cycle again, would you change anything?  If so, what and why?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 21, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> I am in the middle of a 10 week bulking test deca dbol cycle and plan to change to cutting compounds and continue for atleast another 10 weeks. Should I start hcg now or wait toward the end of the cycle? Only been using formeron so far.
> 
> Thanks


HCG would be fine to start now as it will make recovery a bit faster once you enter PCT.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 21, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Heavy,
> If you could go back and run your first cycle again, would you change anything?  If so, what and why?



I really got lucky on my first course that I didn't get gyno. I really should have had Nolva on hand but I was unable to obtain it at the time.


----------



## juiceball44 (Mar 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> HCG would be fine to start now as it will make recovery a bit faster once you enter PCT.



So 500iu twice a week until I start pct? Should I use adex or nolva along with the hcg incase of raised estrogen or just keep it on hand?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 22, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> So 500iu twice a week until I start pct? Should I use adex or nolva along with the hcg incase of raised estrogen or just keep it on hand?



Yup, HCG until PCT and Adex alongside brother.


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm a big believer in compound exercises to start then isolation exercises to finish so my standard answer would be big compound movements however many guys are dealing with injuries and are training around those injuries so I would like to answer with 2 options. The second answer is for guys that may be having problems with injuries like lower back or rotator cuff injuries.
> 
> Chest - Incline BB Bench, Flat DB Bench
> Back - Bent over BB Rows, Cable Pull downs to chest
> ...



Great info.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 23, 2012)

Heavy my calves are so stubborn that I gave up hope working them.My thighs,hams great but looks stupid because calves suck so bad.Do you know anyone who grew calves with bad calve genetics,and should I work them everyday or what?


----------



## SFW (Mar 23, 2012)

^ Try eating a sandwich. You cant build calves when your ribs are protruding.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Mar 24, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Heavy my calves are so stubborn that I gave up hope working them.My thighs,hams great but looks stupid because calves suck so bad.Do you know anyone who grew calves with bad calve genetics,and should I work them everyday or what?



Just one quick tip, my calves are also very stubborn. What I found is that the best way to make them grow is high rep sets, 75-100 reps, 2 sets. Do that twice a week. Start with 35 lbs on seated calf machine. Do maximum number of reps (lets say 35) than rest for 5-7 secs, than continue and do again max number of reps again and so on until you get to 75-100.
Also changing toe position from inward to outward affects different part of the calves. Good luck!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Heavy my calves are so stubborn that I gave up hope working them.My thighs,hams great but looks stupid because calves suck so bad.Do you know anyone who grew calves with bad calve genetics,and should I work them everyday or what?



It's a real bummer having a lagging body part but that is part of this lifestyle. First of all don't give up hope. You can make them grow but you need to put the time, energy and focus into them. Make sure you are getting proper nutrition and then make a training plan and stick to it. I would train them twice weekly especially if you are enhanced. Hopefully you don't have an injury that prevents you from training them. If not here is what I would start doing twice weekly.

Seated Calf Raises 4 sets with increasing weight. Failure should be around 8-15 reps. Final set lower reps more weight. Do not lift too heavy. Feel the target muscle. Over time you can increase weight.
Standing Calf Raises 4 sets with increasing weight. Same as above.
Calf extensions on a sled press. 4 sets 15-20 reps.

You may consider throwing in donkey calf raises from time to time as a substitute. Use different foot positions. In, out and straight.

Good luck brother and don't give up.


----------



## machinist9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi heavy.I mean john.I am having a problem with arimidex.I am was trying to use it on cycle but it makes me feel like shit.tired,sore joints,no energy.I have tried ed,eod,two days off.still the same effect.I am on 500 test e ew.400 eq ew.100 mgs oxy ed.first cycle in a few years.I feel great when I don't take it.no sides.eating a ton and great workouts.pumps are unbelievable!my question is can I not take it?I am three weeks in to my cycle.thanks for the help.


----------



## machinist9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sorry forgot to tell you that I am taking .5 of the adex.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi John,


I'm right now doing your first cycle for beginner of Test E 500mg/week.

Everything's fine, strong as fuck. Few questions to ask.

First, I wanna bump my T from 500mg to 700mg. I have no sides so far, just "maybe" a little T flu, but it's gone now. I'm running 12,5mg of aromasin and 1000iu of HCG. Tell me if I should adjust something.

I also begin to think to my PCT. Give me your best advice for keeping a maximum of my gains. Here is what I plan:

Slow down the traning but still with heavy weights. Right now, I going 4 days a week to the gym. How much should I go when I stop to Pin? While on PCT? After PCT? 2 days or three days????
Concerning the food, Still eat about the same while on PCT not after. Eating vitamine BCAA including Vit C and Creatine. 

Tell me if I forgot something.

Last thing, I'm now around 106/107kg, I started at 94kg/95kg. I'm big but it's not all muscles, it's inevitable with all the food you eat, you take some fat.... So my question is, I would like to do a "NATURAL" cut after my PCT to be ready for the summer. Do you think I could do that trying to lose some weight and in the same time keeping my gains????

Thx for help


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2012)

machinist9 said:


> Hi heavy.I mean john.I am having a problem with arimidex.I am was trying to use it on cycle but it makes me feel like shit.tired,sore joints,no energy.I have tried ed,eod,two days off.still the same effect.I am on 500 test e ew.400 eq ew.100 mgs oxy ed.first cycle in a few years.I feel great when I don't take it.no sides.eating a ton and great workouts.pumps are unbelievable!my question is can I not take it?I am three weeks in to my cycle.thanks for the help.



I would get labs brother. Many times E2 is well within the female range and guys never know it.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Hi John,
> 
> 
> I'm right now doing your first cycle for beginner of Test E 500mg/week.
> ...



*See red*


----------



## machinist9 (Mar 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I would get labs brother. Many times E2 is well within the female range and guys never know it.



Thanks brother.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 27, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *See red*



Thx for help bro!!!!!


----------



## BigBadBen (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello Mr Conner,

Please could you comment on my questions:

I have a question for you with regard my TRT. My doc has me on 1.5ml Depo Test (100mg/ml) every 14 days.

I was wondering if it would be better to run .75 every 7 days. I would have thought this would provide a more stable level of Test?

Before starting TRT I was at 4.5 nmol/L. I started with Delatestryl at 1.0ml (200mg/ml) which got me a reading of 34.2 nmol/L so he dropped me down as he said that was too high.

I am also taking Hygetropin at 4IU a day trying to take advantage of the benefits of GH and Test together.

Your thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 27, 2012)

BigBadBen said:


> Hello Mr Conner,
> 
> Please could you comment on my questions:
> 
> ...



Yes, administering every 7 days would be better for more stable blood hormone levels.

Your previous reading of 34.2 nmol/L looks fine to me. Do you happen to have the reference range for this particular lab?


----------



## BigBadBen (Mar 27, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Yes, administering every 7 days would be better for more stable blood hormone levels.
> 
> Your previous reading of 34.2 nmol/L looks fine to me. Do you happen to have the reference range for this particular lab?



Yes, the reference range is 8.4 to 28.7 nmol/L


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 27, 2012)

BigBadBen said:


> Yes, the reference range is 8.4 to 28.7 nmol/L



Ah, ok. Some labs range a bit higher. 

How do you feel (mood, energy and libido) at the current dose/frequency? I find that how a guy feels is as important as blood androgen levels.


----------



## BigBadBen (Mar 27, 2012)

I feel very good.  I do have lots of energy, mood is excellent, libido bounces around all over the place but that is combo of my age (50), my biz related stress etc. Sometimes I am firing on all cylinders, sometimes not!  I do find my sex drive to be low or not as important but that varies too. My E levels are all in range so it's not that.  When I was at the very hight end of the range I think I felt the same.

Not being much help am I!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 27, 2012)

BigBadBen said:


> I feel very good.  I do have lots of energy, mood is excellent, libido bounces around all over the place but that is combo of my age (50), my biz related stress etc. Sometimes I am firing on all cylinders, sometimes not!  I do find my sex drive to be low or not as important but that varies too. My E levels are all in range so it's not that.  When I was at the very hight end of the range I think I felt the same.
> 
> Not being much help am I!


Actually you sound fine brother. Mood, energy and libido are what we want. That and some horsepower in the gym.

I would pin every 7 days and see how you feel. Enanthate tends to fall off after 10 days or so.


----------



## BigBadBen (Mar 27, 2012)

When I did my blood work for my Hyges GH and Test levels last week I was 10 days in so it will be interesting to see what my levels come back at.

Do GH and Test compliment each other at my test levels or do I need to be at the high end of the scale?

Thank you very much Heavy for your time and advice.

Ben


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, definitely synergistic together at low doses.

*The Effects of Growth Hormone and/or Testosterone in Healthy Elderly Men: A Randomized Controlled Trial*



Manthos G. Giannoulis, 
Peter H. Sonksen, 
Margot Umpleby, 
Louise Breen, 
Claire Pentecost, 
Martin Whyte, 
Carolyn V. McMillan, 
Clare Bradley and 
Finbarr C. Martin 
- Author Affiliations


Departments  of Diabetes and Endocrinology (M.G.G., L.B., C.P., M.U., M.W., P.H.S.)  and Ageing and Health (F.C.M.), GKT School                            of Medicine, King’s College London, St.  Thomas’ Hospital, London SE1 7EH, United Kingdom; and Health Psychology  Research,,                            Psychology Department, Royal Holloway,  University of London (C.V.M., C.B.), Egham, Surrey TW20 0EX, United  Kingdom 
 

Address all correspondence and requests for reprints to: Dr. Finbarr C. Martin, Elderly Care Unit, St. Thomas Hospital, London                         SE1 7EH, United Kingdom. E-mail: finbarr.martin@gstt.nhs.uk. 
 
*Abstract*

*Context:* Declines in GH and testosterone (Te) secretion may contribute to the detrimental aging changes of elderly men.                   
*
Objective:* To assess the  effects of near-physiological GH with/without Te administration on lean  body mass, total body fat, midthigh                      muscle cross-section area, muscle strength, aerobic  capacity, condition-specific quality of life (Age-Related Hormone  Deficiency-Dependent                      Quality of Life questionnaire), and generic health  status (36-Item Short-Form Health Survey) of older men.                   
*
Design, Settings, and Participants:* A 6-month, randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial was performed on 80 healthy, community-dwelling, older men                      (age, 65–80 yr).                   
*
Interventions:*  Participants were randomized to receive 1) placebo GH or placebo Te, 2)  recombinant human GH (rhGH) and placebo Te (GH),                      3) Te and placebo rhGH (Te), or 4) rhGH and Te  (GHTe). GH doses were titrated over 8 wk to produce IGF-I levels in the  upper                      half of the age-specific reference range. A fixed  dose of Te (5 mg) was given by transdermal patches.                   
*
Results:* Lean body mass increased with GHTe (_P_ = 0.008) and GH (_P_ = 0.004), compared with placebo. Total body fat decreased with GHTe only (_P_ = 0.02). Midthigh muscle (_P_ = 0.006) and aerobic capacity (_P_  < 0.001) increased only after GHTe. Muscle strength changes were  variable; one of six measures significantly increased with                      GHTe. Significant treatment group by time  interactions indicated an improved Age-Related Hormone  Deficiency-Dependent Quality                      of Life questionnaire score (_P_ = 0.007) in the GH and GHTe groups. Bodily pain increased with GH alone, as determined by the Short-Form Health Survey (_P_ = 0.003). There were no major adverse effects.                   
*
Conclusion:* Coadministration of low dose GH with Te resulted in beneficial changes being observed more often than with either GH or Te                      alone.


----------



## thebadfish (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey heavy just a few questions about a 4 week cycle of decadrol max im gonna be running. First of all what dosage would you recommend for the pct? Ill be using clomid is 75/75/50/50 sufficient? Now my next question, would you recommend running some test or is it mild enough where it wont shut me down. (have no experience with pinning) And lastly i refrained from drinking throughout my previous ph cycles but since deca-drol is non-methylated how do you feel toward very moderate drinking, were talking maybe 1-3 beers on a friday night. I love my brew


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 27, 2012)

John, whats your take on the use of NPP at a higher dose than Testosterone while using caber and an AI? On paper it seems that the caber and AI would keep Nandrolone sides away, but 99% of the community says don't do it.  

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Night_Wolf (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey Heavy,

I will be going on vacation for 11 days (10 nights), and I will be on 500-750 mg Test E and 400 mg Mast E. What's the best thing to do before I leave (Thursday) - pin normally Mon and Wed 250 mg Test and 200 mg Mast and resume when I get back or should I double the dosage or something else?
P.S. I don't want to/can't bring gear with me.


----------



## FTW34 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey John I am currently in week 2 of this cycle


weeks 1-5
Adex .25 e.d.
hcg 300iu (twice weekly)
TEST C, 300mg (twice weekly)

Weeks 6-8
Adex .25/50mcg e.d.
*T3 25mcg e.d.*
*Anavar 100mg ed*
hcg 300iu (twice weekly)
TEST C 350(twice weekly)

Weeks 9-10
Adex .25 e.d.
*t3 50mcg*
*Anavar 100mg ed.*
hcg 300iu (twice weekly)
TEST C 400 (twice weekly

PCT week 1-2
Vitamin C 3000mg e.d.
HCG 500iu e.o.d.
Aromasin 25mg e.d.

pct week 3-5
aromasin 12.5mg e.d.
colmid 50mg twice e.d.
aromasin 10mg e.d.

i was wondering what you would think about adding test prop to this? to kick things up a bit more, maybe stop it, or use it as a finisher? while lowering the Cyp levels, some advice or im hoping a layout would be nice. I been having a bit of a mental block with what would be best for my body while raising the stakes as far as dosages is concerned.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 28, 2012)

thebadfish said:


> Hey heavy just a few questions about a 4 week cycle of decadrol max im gonna be running. First of all what dosage would you recommend for the pct? Ill be using clomid is 75/75/50/50 sufficient? Now my next question, would you recommend running some test or is it mild enough where it wont shut me down. (have no experience with pinning) And lastly i refrained from drinking throughout my previous ph cycles but since deca-drol is non-methylated how do you feel toward very moderate drinking, were talking maybe 1-3 beers on a friday night. I love my brew


I like Clomid at 50mg daily for 4-6 weeks.

Deca-drol will shut you down. I prefer testosterone with orals.

A few beers is fine brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 28, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> John, whats your take on the use of NPP at a higher dose than Testosterone while using caber and an AI? On paper it seems that the caber and AI would keep Nandrolone sides away, but 99% of the community says don't do it.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Many guys experience sexual dysfunction from Nandrolone so to mitigate this a higher dose of Testosterone is indicated but some guys have no problem with Nandrolone higher than Testosterone. An AI and Caber are both a good idea brother. I would give it a try and see how you respond.


----------



## thebadfish (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome thanks for the response. And I guess I
Shouldve refraised it that deca-drol wouldn't shut you
 down quite as hard as something like super drol. 
(or so I suppose) Thanks man.


----------



## FTW34 (Mar 29, 2012)

So if you read my previous post, i am 2 weeks in my cycle, and a new event occurred today i was doing barbell press, and my left arm gave way and moved backward, swung all the way backward while in the upright position, thus causing my arm to go out of socket, ocompanyed by a nice grinding and ripping noise, luckily it popped back in. while this took place the weight in my right arm went a little back, and i felt a nice little grinding sensation as well but nothing horrible, my main focus is on the left arm which is currently in a homemade sling, going to the doctor.

pretty sure i tore some ligaments, possibly in both arms.

no health insurance but hopefully will be getting some help to get a MRI/xray soon

so when the doctor gives me my diagnosis which is most likely torn ligaments do you recommend I

A. Stop all AAS. and avoid anything gym related for however long

or 

B. Lower the test, and add high levels of EQ, and do very light therapeutic excersizes. and hopefully heal while on the EQ.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> So if you read my previous post, i am 2 weeks in my cycle, and a new event occurred today i was doing barbell press, and my left arm gave way and moved backward, swung all the way backward while in the upright position, thus causing my arm to go out of socket, ocompanyed by a nice grinding and ripping noise, luckily it popped back in. while this took place the weight in my right arm went a little back, and i felt a nice little grinding sensation as well but nothing horrible, my main focus is on the left arm which is currently in a homemade sling, going to the doctor.
> 
> pretty sure i tore some ligaments, possibly in both arms.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear about your injury brother.

I would follow your doctors advice exactly. I would hate for you to aggravate the injury further. If your aren't training then a low dose of test is all I would use or do PCT.


----------



## Spraynpray (Apr 1, 2012)

Heavy, have you come across any info/studies of negative effects on conception as it pertains to the fetus from active AAS use from the male side?  What are your thoughts on possible risks if any?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi heavy, my question is if on test is there hormone in my ejaculatory fluid. my wife is getting facial hair, acne, deepened voice, and larger clitoris. Is it possible for steroid to be in my come?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2012)

Spraynpray said:


> Heavy, have you come across any info/studies of negative effects on conception as it pertains to the fetus from active AAS use from the male side?  What are your thoughts on possible risks if any?  Thanks in advance.



No but steroids will make males less fertile.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2012)

slownsteady said:


> Hi heavy, my question is if on test is there hormone in my ejaculatory fluid. my wife is getting facial hair, acne, deepened voice, and larger clitoris. Is it possible for steroid to be in my come?



Nope,

Are you using a testosterone cream?


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 5, 2012)

no cream just pin. i think this is good news for all. actually, my wife has been taking low dose test pinned, and she loves it. shes 40yrs young, and the dose is very low. 50mgs testcyp every 2weeks for her.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2012)

slownsteady said:


> no cream just pin. i think this is good news for all. actually, my wife has been taking low dose test pinned, and she loves it. shes 40yrs young, and the dose is very low. 50mgs testcyp every 2weeks for her.



If she is injecting Testosterone then that is the cause of her symptoms.


----------



## ayasbo (Apr 5, 2012)

Whats up john ? Im new here but about to start a 12 week Test E cycle, 1 one Im 38yr old 225lbs been working out for 15 yrs was wondering what dose u recommend? For pct i have aromisin and nolva. Thanks for any advice .


----------



## CityHunter (Apr 7, 2012)

John,

During my PCT, ( I'm doing a Test E cycle) during the 2 weeks where I'm waiting that the Ester clears out, should I pin HCG twice a week like while on cycle and do I have to take Aromasin like on cycle?
Ohhhh and please... Don't call me Natty


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 7, 2012)

ayasbo said:


> Whats up john ? Im new here but about to start a 12 week Test E cycle, 1 one Im 38yr old 225lbs been working out for 15 yrs was wondering what dose u recommend? For pct i have aromisin and nolva. Thanks for any advice .



500-750mg weekly  

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html*


----------



## sscar (Apr 7, 2012)

hey heavy lets say this guy is 49 been lifting for 31 years competed for 15 years in natural contest for 15 years. He is 5'10" weighs 220 natural at about 12 percent body fat.He was thinking of doing 2 short cycles in a row each lasting 6 weeks with six weeks off between the two 1-6 450mg test prop
1-6 50mg anavar
four weeks of pct clomid 100,100 50,50 two weeks off
then repeat same cycle. any thoughts? this would be his 3rd go with aas


----------



## ayasbo (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advice John C,much appreciated.


----------



## CityHunter (Apr 8, 2012)

John I really need your help here, I'm confused on what to do during the two weeks waiting the ester clears out...

If I understood right what your wrote in your " First cycle" article, since I pined HCG during my cycle, I have to pin 1000iu HCG every other day from day 1 to 16. Does it mean 1000iu each week that I can split in two like on cycle?????

Concerning Aromasin If I read well your article, I have to take it also during the weeks where the ester clears out at 20mg during those two weeks, 20mg on the third one and 10 to finish on the 4th one??


Thx for help.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 8, 2012)

Mr. Conner,

I've noticed a small knot under my left nipple which i'm thinking is gyno..
Both nipples stay hard all the time but no pain in either..A buddy of mine gave me a bottle
of anastrazole and said take 1/2 cc everyday for 7 days then eod the whole time on cycle..
Does anastrazole treat gyno or does it prevent it or should i be taking something else for treatment?


----------



## kstar5 (Apr 8, 2012)

my girlfrien would like to run Halo For Her by IRONMAG LABS, my question is she is currently on the pill will it have any effect against the pill and interfere with its ability to prevent a child LOL!


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Apr 10, 2012)

Private MD - Buy Lab Tests Online

Will this hormone panel for females give me an accurate reading for my testosterone levels? Currently on 200mg test p EOD.


----------



## kbordner (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey John I am a few weeks short of 55 on my cruise of 250mg/wk of Test E after a nice D-bol/Test 400/Var 12 weeker. I am going to run Tren Ace next with Test which I know you like. I have 4-Tren Ace 100/ml vials and 4-Test C 250/ml vials. I was thinking:


M-Tren Ace 100/Test C 250

W-Tren Ace 100/Test C 250

F-Tren Ace 100/Test C 250

That would be 300 Tren and 750 Test per week with enough for 12 weeks.


Is there a better run? 

I also have 5 bottles of an EQ/Test 500 250/250 and 50-50mg D-bol.

Thanks in advance John.


----------



## jambon (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey Heavy

I was on a short blast cycle that consisted of

 1-2 week
 700mg test prop + 350 nandro phenylp total weekly + 1mg Adex EOD

 3 week 
 700mg test prop + 700 nandro phenylp total weekly + 2.5mg letro ED + Vit B6 400mg ED

 My gyno has started hurting like a bitch in my right nipple. Even though i have been on Letro for 1 week now. I added in nolva @ 40mgs yesterday and today 80mgs 

 Ive stopped the blast so havent pinned for 3 days. 

Still on letro and My right nipple is swollen and has the lump is hurting  

Any ideas heavy? i cant get any blood work done right now unfortunately 

Many Thanks


----------



## Bonesaw (Apr 12, 2012)

Whats a good oral first cycle for bulking?  I'm still weighing out my options here, I know test is best but if I couldn't stomach injecting or find a professional to help or oversee me, any oral only cycles you'd recommend along with what pct?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Apr 13, 2012)

Its gotten slow over in my Q and A...your views are dangerously close to mine


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 13, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Its gotten slow over in my Q and A...your views are dangerously close to mine



I am loved....and so are you....lets party.


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 13, 2012)

John is the man.  I have received a ton of amazing advice from him.  You know your stuff


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Apr 14, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I am loved....and so are you....lets party.



I like to party...


----------



## Bonesaw (Apr 16, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> Whats a good oral first cycle for bulking?  I'm still weighing out my options here, I know test is best but if I couldn't stomach injecting or find a professional to help or oversee me, any oral only cycles you'd recommend along with what pct?


?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> Whats a good oral first cycle for bulking? I'm still weighing out my options here, I know test is best but if I couldn't stomach injecting or find a professional to help or oversee me, any oral only cycles you'd recommend along with what pct?



I love D-bol myself. 50mg daily for 6-8 weeks. Clomid for PCT.

Or you could do a legal designer steroid like Super DMZ rx.


----------



## Bonesaw (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm in it for mass and keep able gains, want to try something to access my side effect tolerance.  Do I need AI while on cycle how should I brake up the dosing?


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 16, 2012)

hey heavy what is the maximum you have ever run your test ? i know it is based off os AAS exp. and all, but was just wondering?i know some guys who have used 3500 a week and are TANKS! but they have a lot of exp. so i was just wondering you personally?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> John,
> 
> During my PCT, ( I'm doing a Test E cycle) during the 2 weeks where I'm waiting that the Ester clears out, should I pin HCG twice a week like while on cycle and do I have to take Aromasin like on cycle?
> Ohhhh and please... Don't call me Natty



I definitely would use HCG while the ester is clearing to speed recovery.

 I like to control E2 on cycle with an AI.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2012)

sscar said:


> hey heavy lets say this guy is 49 been lifting for 31 years competed for 15 years in natural contest for 15 years. He is 5'10" weighs 220 natural at about 12 percent body fat.He was thinking of doing 2 short cycles in a row each lasting 6 weeks with six weeks off between the two 1-6 450mg test prop
> 1-6 50mg anavar
> four weeks of pct clomid 100,100 50,50 two weeks off
> then repeat same cycle. any thoughts? this would be his 3rd go with aas



I prefer a cycle to be a minimum of 56 days. This is the most efficient cycle length in my opinion.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Mr. Conner,
> 
> I've noticed a small knot under my left nipple which i'm thinking is gyno..
> Both nipples stay hard all the time but no pain in either..A buddy of mine gave me a bottle
> ...



Adex may reduce newly formed gyno but I would prefer Nolvadex at 10mg twice daily to treat gyno. Run the Nolva until you get the desired effect.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2012)

kstar5 said:


> my girlfrien would like to run Halo For Her by IRONMAG LABS, my question is she is currently on the pill will it have any effect against the pill and interfere with its ability to prevent a child LOL!



Not to my knowledge.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2012)

Buckeye Fan said:


> Private MD - Buy Lab Tests Online
> 
> Will this hormone panel for females give me an accurate reading for my testosterone levels? Currently on 200mg test p EOD.



I would call the specific Labcorp location and see if the Total T serum results go above 1,500ng/dl as some labs do not.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2012)

kbordner said:


> Hey John I am a few weeks short of 55 on my cruise of 250mg/wk of Test E after a nice D-bol/Test 400/Var 12 weeker. I am going to run Tren Ace next with Test which I know you like. I have 4-Tren Ace 100/ml vials and 4-Test C 250/ml vials. I was thinking:
> 
> 
> M-Tren Ace 100/Test C 250
> ...



I like your proposed cycle. The Tren is a good dose to see how you respond. Many guys get pretty bad sides if they exceed 400mg weekly on Tren Ace. I would give this a go brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2012)

jambon said:


> Hey Heavy
> 
> I was on a short blast cycle that consisted of
> 
> ...



Nolva or letro are very good for treating gyno. I would pick one and continue using it for 4-6 weeks brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> I'm in it for mass and keep able gains, want to try something to access my side effect tolerance.  Do I need AI while on cycle how should I brake up the dosing?



Super DMZ is what I would use. No AI is needed brother.

*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Super-DMZ Rx*


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 16, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> hey heavy what is the maximum you have ever run your test ? i know it is based off os AAS exp. and all, but was just wondering?i know some guys who have used 3500 a week and are TANKS! but they have a lot of exp. so i was just wondering you personally?



I used up to 2,600mg weekly once. It was WAY too much. 

I think the average guy does not need to exceed 1,500mg T weekly.


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Do you have any studies that validated HRT, 200 mg/week, HCG, Adex?  My doc has me on Axiron gel and mentioned to me that he does give inject however 200mg once a month.


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 16, 2012)

heavy I got bw coming up and I stopped all long ester test but started useing prop as an added test for my TRT because my doc is a fucktard and wants me in the 500 range total T so I try to keep my self around 900-1000 total T but I got to come in low to keep my TRT dose were Im at.  How far out should I stop the prop before the bw thanks brother


----------



## kbordner (Apr 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I like your proposed cycle. The Tren is a good dose to see how you respond. Many guys get pretty bad sides if they exceed 400mg weekly on Tren Ace. I would give this a go brother.



Thank you very much for your time. I will give it a go!


----------



## Rednack (Apr 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Adex may reduce newly formed gyno but I would prefer Nolvadex at 10mg twice daily to treat gyno. Run the Nolva until you get the desired effect.



thanks brother...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello Mr. Connor,

So because of the myostatin increase around the 8 week mark, would you suggest we limit our cycles to that length/increase our doses after the 8 week mark?


Since reading that study, I've decided to limit my blasts to 8 weeks, and my cruises to 4 weeks. Would the act of crusing on a significantly lower dose than is seen in blasts reduce the increase in myostatin?


My blasts would look like 1g test prop/week + 1g tren ace/week for 8 weeks (clean bulking during these periods), and my cruise would be anywhere from 3-500mg of test prop a week + clen (I would focus on reducing fat mass during my cruises). 


Would you say that this is practical for lean mass growth assuming my diet and training are on point? What would you consider to be optimal for dosing, timing (cycle length/duration) using only AAS?  


thank you sir.


----------



## Bonesaw (Apr 19, 2012)

been reading super dmz  logs from around the web, and i like what I see.  What could or should be ran with it in a typical 30 day cycle? And should i do just 30 days? no 45 or 60?


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Apr 20, 2012)

Passed me again....thats it...
terminator 2 judgement day truck chase scene - YouTube


----------



## spartan1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Whats a good supplement for a female that wants to drop about 5 or 6 pounds and does not do well on stimulants?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2012)

IAMLEGEND1 said:


> Do you have any studies that validated HRT, 200 mg/week, HCG, Adex?  My doc has me on Axiron gel and mentioned to me that he does give inject however 200mg once a month.



200mg Cyp weekly is about as high a dose that most traditional docs will prescribe. The anti-aging docs however will exceed this dosage at times. The rational is that our lab referrance ranges are based on flawed data. If an old man with declining T levels was used to create the reference range than their results should be discarded. Therefore the low end of the ranges are based on sick men. Sick being defined as someone with declining T levels. Most labs allow for Total T levels as low as 300ng/dl. This is absolutely laughable since 300ng/dl is an average level for a 60-80 year old man (a sick person hormonally). We should be able to have T levels of a 19 year old healthy man. This is going to be about 1,000-1,200ng/dl. It is our right as patients to have our T levels restored to our youthful levels. 

Furthermore the treatment should not soley rely on a Total T ng/dl reading as free T is more important than Total T. Free T is raised by adding an AI. An AI also controls excessive E2 aromatization therefore reducing E2 related side effects like gyno. Additionally we need to treat patients based on how they feel not some arbitrary number. Reversing the patients symptoms should drive the treatment. I like to see guys have improved energy, mood and libido when on HRT. This then allows for a much more aggressive and tailor made treatment. In other words reference ranges take a back seat to treating symptoms of low mood, energy and libido.

HCG is typically used as a mono therapy not in combination with Testosterone. The reason is that Testosterone will correct low hormones on its own. However the anti-aging industry advocates HCG along side T therapy for aesthetic reasons and to keep the male from 100% shut down. This is a difficult sell for a traditional doc. 

Testosterone Official FDA information, side effects and uses.

If your doc believes 200mg T monthly is enough you need to educate him or find a new doc. At 10 days the Cypionate will be baseline so you will crash and symptoms will return for the rest of the month. Sounds like you seriously need a new doctor.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> heavy I got bw coming up and I stopped all long ester test but started useing prop as an added test for my TRT because my doc is a fucktard and wants me in the 500 range total T so I try to keep my self around 900-1000 total T but I got to come in low to keep my TRT dose were Im at.  How far out should I stop the prop before the bw thanks brother



To be absolutely safe 8-10 days brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> Hello Mr. Connor,
> 
> So because of the myostatin increase around the 8 week mark, would you suggest we limit our cycles to that length/increase our doses after the 8 week mark?
> 
> ...



56 day cycles are ideal because of Myostatin increases. Myostatin will reduce over time so cruising in between will meet that goal.

I think your tren dose is excessive. I would cut it in half.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> been reading super dmz  logs from around the web, and i like what I see.  What could or should be ran with it in a typical 30 day cycle? And should i do just 30 days? no 45 or 60?



I like SDMZ with testosterone and advanced cycle support. I would not exceed 6 weeks on SDMZ for any reason brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Passed me again....thats it...
> terminator 2 judgement day truck chase scene - YouTube



You need more nudes in your Q and A. Just sayin....


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> Whats a good supplement for a female that wants to drop about 5 or 6 pounds and does not do well on stimulants?



Halo for Her and lean fuel extreme by IronMagLabs. Dial in diet and cardio.


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Apr 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> 200mg Cyp weekly is about as high a dose that most traditional docs will prescribe. The anti-aging docs however will exceed this dosage at times. The rational is that our lab referrance ranges are based on flawed data. If an old man with declining T levels was used to create the reference range than their results should be discarded. Therefore the low end of the ranges are based on sick men. Sick being defined as someone with declining T levels. Most labs allow for Total T levels as low as 300ng/dl. This is absolutely laughable since 300ng/dl is an average level for a 60-80 year old man (a sick person hormonally). We should be able to have T levels of a 19 year old healthy man. This is going to be about 1,000-1,200ng/dl. It is our right as patients to have our T levels restored to our youthful levels.
> 
> Furthermore the treatment should not soley rely on a Total T ng/dl reading as free T is more important than Total T. Free T is raised by adding an AI. An AI also controls excessive E2 aromatization therefore reducing E2 related side effects like gyno. Additionally we need to treat patients based on how they feel not some arbitrary number. Reversing the patients symptoms should drive the treatment. I like to see guys have improved energy, mood and libido when on HRT. This then allows for a much more aggressive and tailor made treatment. In other words reference ranges take a back seat to treating symptoms of low mood, energy and libido.
> 
> ...




Thank you Heavy!


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Apr 21, 2012)

Is that all I'm good for??


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2012)

PJ BRAUN said:


> Is that all I'm good for??



I see a bright future for you in porn...


----------



## jshel12 (Apr 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I like SDMZ with testosterone and advanced cycle support. I would not exceed 6 weeks on SDMZ for any reason brother.



Do you think 3 caps daily of sdmz is too much (label says 1 to 2 caps and I've read the stuff is harsh) with 750 mgs of test a week.  I was only gonna run the sdmz for 4 week spurts.  I don't really run orals but I bought a few bottles before they banned it.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 21, 2012)

jshel12 said:


> Do you think 3 caps daily of sdmz is too much (label says 1 to 2 caps and I've read the stuff is harsh) with 750 mgs of test a week.  I was only gonna run the sdmz for 4 week spurts.  I don't really run orals but I bought a few bottles before they banned it.



I never exceeded 2 caps daily myself. After 40 days I was done.


----------



## fit4life (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello Mr.Conner i have a question and would appreciatte your input sir.  I have a 10,000iu kit of Pregynl hcg and i have reconstituted it with 5ml(ccs) of bacteriostatic water and my question is what would yield 500ius of hcg with a 100iu insulin syringe?  Would it be 25 units? I have used the search button b/c i know you have talked about and am wondering if my math is correct?
Also How long after reconstitution is hcg stable for in fridge?  Thank you very much.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 23, 2012)

*HCG – Clinical Pharmacology | Steroid Blog - AAS Information*


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 23, 2012)

John, and let me say I feel weird not calling you Heavy, what would your take on long term HCG use be for somebody that never comes off or somebody who comes off a few months out of the year.  Are smaller doses safer to use year round?  If so, what would a protocol look like for this?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 24, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> John, and let me say I feel weird not calling you Heavy, what would your take on long term HCG use be for somebody that never comes off or somebody who comes off a few months out of the year.  Are smaller doses safer to use year round?  If so, what would a protocol look like for this?



500iu HCG twice weekly. Keep in mind that for fertility MUCH higher doses are used for many months brother.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 25, 2012)

John how long does post show bloat last ? i am back on a clean diet and doing cardio and its freaking offseason!!! i cheated the day after and that was it. that was a week and a half ago and i still have horrible bloat!! i look like damn Michelin man. i did get really really dehydrated and took a diuretic so im guessing this is just the rebound and will take time?  im only up 15 lbs but it is pure water, siting right on my stomach, like its pissing me off because it wont go away, it looks horrendous. its off season and i just dieted for 16 weeks strait, and im still NOT CHEATING because this damn bloat !


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Apr 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> 200mg Cyp weekly is about as high a dose that most traditional docs will prescribe. The anti-aging docs however will exceed this dosage at times. The rational is that our lab referrance ranges are based on flawed data. If an old man with declining T levels was used to create the reference range than their results should be discarded. Therefore the low end of the ranges are based on sick men. Sick being defined as someone with declining T levels. Most labs allow for Total T levels as low as 300ng/dl. This is absolutely laughable since 300ng/dl is an average level for a 60-80 year old man (a sick person hormonally). We should be able to have T levels of a 19 year old healthy man. This is going to be about 1,000-1,200ng/dl. It is our right as patients to have our T levels restored to our youthful levels.
> 
> Furthermore the treatment should not soley rely on a Total T ng/dl reading as free T is more important than Total T. Free T is raised by adding an AI. An AI also controls excessive E2 aromatization therefore reducing E2 related side effects like gyno. Additionally we need to treat patients based on how they feel not some arbitrary number. Reversing the patients symptoms should drive the treatment. I like to see guys have improved energy, mood and libido when on HRT. This then allows for a much more aggressive and tailor made treatment. In other words reference ranges take a back seat to treating symptoms of low mood, energy and libido.
> 
> ...




Doc put me on 200 mgs every 2 weeks.  This was a plus considering he wanted to dose 200 once a month.  Do you think I should split that dose to 100mg/week?
I mentioned HCG however is he isnt to knowledgeable about it in conjuction with HRT, however over time with good data i think he would be willing bc he is very understanding to my wants.


----------



## FTW34 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey John, i recently read your old posts on subq AAS injections, im open to trying this but ive heard from alot of bro science, that you are more prone to getting a infection or worse a abscess from subq use, it doesnt seem like it makes sense to me, but if anyone would know it would be you.  So is there more risk of infection or bodily disturbance through subq of AAS?


----------



## CityHunter (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi John,

I'm gonna begin my first week of PCT after a first cycle of a 10 weeks of Test E. I took some weight and would like to do a "natural" cut, meaning just with diet and training. Could I do that right after the last week of PCT without losing all my gains??? I know I will lose some but I just wanna know if I could keep most of it by doing this cut right after the last week of PCT with a proper diet?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> John how long does post show bloat last ? i am back on a clean diet and doing cardio and its freaking offseason!!! i cheated the day after and that was it. that was a week and a half ago and i still have horrible bloat!! i look like damn Michelin man. i did get really really dehydrated and took a diuretic so im guessing this is just the rebound and will take time?  im only up 15 lbs but it is pure water, siting right on my stomach, like its pissing me off because it wont go away, it looks horrendous. its off season and i just dieted for 16 weeks strait, and im still NOT CHEATING because this damn bloat !



Your body is always fighting for homeostasis so a rebound from a diuretic is normal. I really don't know how long this will last for you but try to keep sodium and carbs reasonable and if the edema persists see a doctor.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2012)

IAMLEGEND1 said:


> Doc put me on 200 mgs every 2 weeks.  This was a plus considering he wanted to dose 200 once a month.  Do you think I should split that dose to 100mg/week?
> I mentioned HCG however is he isnt to knowledgeable about it in conjuction with HRT, however over time with good data i think he would be willing bc he is very understanding to my wants.



I prefer weekly injections at the very least to keep blood androgen levels from wide swings therefore your proposal of 100mg weekly is better than every 2 weeks. I'm assuming an ester of Cypionate.

HCG on cycle is pretty popular with the anti-aging industry. In fact most anti-aging docs will prescribe HCG along side Testosterone quite frequently. I would advise your doctor that you feel better using both HCG and Testosterone because it tends to increase the size of your testes to their normal size.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> Hey John, i recently read your old posts on subq AAS injections, im open to trying this but ive heard from alot of bro science, that you are more prone to getting a infection or worse a abscess from subq use, it doesnt seem like it makes sense to me, but if anyone would know it would be you.  So is there more risk of infection or bodily disturbance through subq of AAS?



I have injected subq thousands of times. Mostly water based HCG and HGH but I have also injected quite a bit of oil based AAS subq as well. I had some slight swelling and red bumps but never an infection. I would advise no more than 1/2 ml per injection. Cypionate seemed the most comfortable to me.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I'm gonna begin my first week of PCT after a first cycle of a 10 weeks of Test E. I took some weight and would like to do a "natural" cut, meaning just with diet and training. Could I do that right after the last week of PCT without losing all my gains??? I know I will lose some but I just wanna know if I could keep most of it by doing this cut right after the last week of PCT with a proper diet?


During PCT your body is going to have a hard time holding the new LBM so I would advise against a cut right away. Keep in mind you will be losing some water weight right away so if your diet is decent some weight will fall off anyway. Also your body needs cholesterol to convert to testosterone so keep some fats in your diet during PCT brother.


----------



## CityHunter (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks John


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 30, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Thanks John



No problem and good luck!


----------



## FTW34 (May 3, 2012)

Hey John, So i have a torn labrum as a result of a very serious injury. The doctor wants to operate, i do not have insurance so it will be too costly plus he said the recovery time would be too long.  Im a decent sized guy and the doctor took notice, he mentioned indirectly ball players take HGH for this sort of thing, but pharmacy prices are high....I think i got what he was hinting at. 

So john, what dose and for how long would you recommend for healing a torn labrum back to health? im not trying to make gains, just want to heal the damage.  Thanks for the help


----------



## Strygwyr (May 4, 2012)

John I developed drug induced liver cholestasis from methylated prohormone before. I developed jaundice, pruritus. Etc. 
Liver biopsy revealed that my liver had minor swelling but my bile ducts were swollen bad, right now doc said everything back to normal now. My question is can I run a really low dose cycle just to check how I react to inj. Or just to find out if    Something will change in my liver panel? If I can what would you recommend?


----------



## Buckeye Fan (May 8, 2012)

I had bloods taken on 4/17/12 my estro was 241.8. I got a new AI been taking .5mg day and had bloods taken yesterday, my estro is now 162.2. Should I up it to 1mg a day or do you think my new stuff is underdosed? Thanks!


----------



## juiceball44 (May 8, 2012)

^ what ai is it?


----------



## Buckeye Fan (May 8, 2012)

Anastrozole


----------



## Buckeye Fan (May 9, 2012)

Buckeye Fan said:


> I had bloods taken on 4/17/12 my estro was 241.8. I got a new AI been taking .5mg day and had bloods taken yesterday, my estro is now 162.2. Should I up it to 1mg a day or do you think my new stuff is underdosed? Thanks!



Or should I switch over to Aromasin? I may be wrong but if I went to 1mg a day it would only bring me down to 80-90 estro.


----------



## John Connor (May 10, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> Hey John, So i have a torn labrum as a result of a very serious injury. The doctor wants to operate, i do not have insurance so it will be too costly plus he said the recovery time would be too long.  Im a decent sized guy and the doctor took notice, he mentioned indirectly ball players take HGH for this sort of thing, but pharmacy prices are high....I think i got what he was hinting at.
> 
> So john, what dose and for how long would you recommend for healing a torn labrum back to health? im not trying to make gains, just want to heal the damage.  Thanks for the help



3-5iu HGH daily until healed.

J Physiol. 2010 Jan 15;588(Pt 2):341-51. Epub  2009 Nov 23.
*Growth  hormone stimulates the collagen synthesis in human tendon and skeletal  muscle without affecting myofibrillar protein synthesis.*

Doessing S, Heinemeier KM, Holm L, Mackey AL, Schjerling P, Rennie M, Smith K, Reitelseder S, Kappelgaard AM, Rasmussen MH, Flyvbjerg A, Kjaer M.
*Source*

Institute  of Sports Medicine, Bispebjerg Hospital, Center of Healthy Aging,  Faculty of Health Sciences, University of Copenhagen, Copenhagen NV,  Denmark. simondoessing@gmail.com

*Abstract*

In  skeletal muscle and tendon the extracellular matrix confers important  tensile properties and is crucially important for tissue regeneration  after injury. Musculoskeletal tissue adaptation is influenced by  mechanical loading, which modulates the availability of growth factors,  including growth hormone (GH) and insulin-like growth factor-I (IGF-I),  which may be of key importance. To test the hypothesis that GH promotes  matrix collagen synthesis in musculotendinous tissue, we investigated  the effects of 14 day administration of 33-50 microg kg(-1) day(-1)  recombinant human GH (rhGH) in healthy young individuals. rhGH  administration caused an increase in serum GH, serum IGF-I, and IGF-I  mRNA expression in tendon and muscle. Tendon collagen I mRNA expression  and tendon collagen protein synthesis increased by 3.9-fold and  1.3-fold, respectively (P < 0.01 and P = 0.02), and muscle collagen I  mRNA expression and muscle collagen protein synthesis increased by  2.3-fold and 5.8-fold, respectively (P < 0.01 and P = 0.06).  Myofibrillar protein synthesis was unaffected by elevation of GH and  IGF-I. Moderate exercise did not enhance the effects of GH manipulation.  Thus, increased GH availability stimulates matrix collagen synthesis in  skeletal muscle and tendon, but without any effect upon myofibrillar  protein synthesis. The results suggest that GH is more important in  strengthening the matrix tissue than for muscle cell hypertrophy in  adult human musculotendinous tissue.


----------



## John Connor (May 10, 2012)

Strygwyr said:


> John I developed drug induced liver cholestasis from methylated prohormone before. I developed jaundice, pruritus. Etc.
> Liver biopsy revealed that my liver had minor swelling but my bile ducts were swollen bad, right now doc said everything back to normal now. My question is can I run a really low dose cycle just to check how I react to inj. Or just to find out if    Something will change in my liver panel? If I can what would you recommend?


A low to moderate dose of injectable Testosterone would be low stress on your liver. I ould strongly advise that you stay very well hydrated at all times on cycle. After 4-5 weeks get your liver values checked for peace of mind brother.


----------



## John Connor (May 10, 2012)

Buckeye Fan said:


> I had bloods taken on 4/17/12 my estro was 241.8. I got a new AI been taking .5mg day and had bloods taken yesterday, my estro is now 162.2. Should I up it to 1mg a day or do you think my new stuff is underdosed? Thanks!



Yes, I personally have to run Arimidex at 1mg daily while on cycle.


----------



## Night_Wolf (May 11, 2012)

John, I will be cutting on 500 mg Test E and 400 mg Tren E. I'm also planing to use 50 mcg T3 and 100 mcg Clenbuterol.

Does this pyramid for T3 sound good to you: (for 8 week cycle of T3)


Day
1-3 - 25, 37.5, 37.5mcg
4-22  - 50mcg
23-56 - 11 days 37.5mcg, 10 days 25,mcg, 10 days 12.5mcg


----------



## jazz90 (May 16, 2012)

Mr Conor, what is your expert opinion about guys like me who are obese by birth, Can we get shape from exercise and retain the shape forever with very light exercises?


----------



## MrKeenan (May 16, 2012)

Hi heavy, just wanted to ask your recommendation of age to begin using AAS for someone looking at competing in the future? Also what would you suggest the main things to have to know firmly before starting any sort of cycle? I've read the thread on first cycle also if your wondering


----------



## John Connor (May 19, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> John, I will be cutting on 500 mg Test E and 400 mg Tren E. I'm also planing to use 50 mcg T3 and 100 mcg Clenbuterol.
> 
> Does this pyramid for T3 sound good to you: (for 8 week cycle of T3)
> 
> ...



T3 doses take about a week to get used to and I personally have no problem with guys starting and finishing at 20-25mcg's daily. I would get up to 50mcg's as fast as possible. Maybe by day 8 and stay there as long as needed.


----------



## John Connor (May 19, 2012)

jazz90 said:


> Mr Conor, what is your expert opinion about guys like me who are obese by birth, Can we get shape from exercise and retain the shape forever with very light exercises?



Its all about proper nutrition and training. You need a complete life style change. It is a lot of work at first but the payoffs are great health and self esteem.


----------



## John Connor (May 19, 2012)

MrKeenan said:


> Hi heavy, just wanted to ask your recommendation of age to begin using AAS for someone looking at competing in the future? Also what would you suggest the main things to have to know firmly before starting any sort of cycle? I've read the thread on first cycle also if your wondering



I started at age 20 but that might be a bit young. 

If you are not an expert at nutrition and training it will be a big hindrance to your goals.


----------



## Rednack (May 19, 2012)

I'm at 50mg of tren ace a day..

100mg of test props a day..

500mg of test e a week..

.05cc of anastrazole eod..

.05 of cabergoline eod...

and 100mcg of liothyronine ed..

is this too much test for cutting and which one should i drop or lower dose?


----------



## John Connor (May 19, 2012)

Rednack said:


> I'm at 50mg of tren ace a day..
> 
> 100mg of test props a day..
> 
> ...



The doses are fine but at some point I would drop the Test E and transition to less water retaining drugs like Mast, anavar, winny, halo, etc. I like a nice big dose of Test in the early parts of a cut myself.


----------



## Rednack (May 19, 2012)

John Connor said:


> The doses are fine but at some point I would drop the Test E and transition to less water retaining drugs like Mast, anavar, winny, halo, etc. I like a nice big dose of Test in the early parts of a cut myself.



Thank you once again SIR for your advice, it means alot to someone just getting started in the game..I think i'll go with some mast prop, but i heard a rumor you needed to be under 10% body fat to get the full effect of the mast but you know how rumors go..


----------



## CityHunter (May 20, 2012)

Hi John,

I'm a bit worried. I did my first cycle with 500mg TestE. Everything has been great. I'm about to begin my third week of PCT and I I have since couple of days a sort of pain, it not a pain it(s not painful but annoying on the left of my chest on the left pectoral near my heart.... I feel it when I take a deep breath.

Is it possible to be just a pulled muscle or which I'm afraid  of a problem with my heart cause by the T who could have modified his size or something else?? I'm not feeling bas at all I'm in shape, lots of energy just this annoying thing in my chest.


----------



## MULCH63 (May 20, 2012)

Heavy what is your take/experience with Tren/Test cycles. More Test than Trend or vise versa..?


----------



## MULCH63 (May 20, 2012)

Heavy what is your take/experience with Tren/Test cycles. More Test than Tren or vise versa..?


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 20, 2012)

Hey heavy I haven't read all the other post yet so you may have already answered this if so let me know and I will read through them.
    What is your favorites for mass and what would be 
good doses?  I'm currently running Test C and Eq but was
thinking of switching the EQ to Tren A. Any input would be appreciated! Thanks for your time and doing this forum!


----------



## MULCH63 (May 20, 2012)

MULCH63 said:


> Heavy what is your take/experience with Tren/Test cycles. More Test than Tren or vise versa..?



Sorry for the double John..... computer shit...LOL


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 20, 2012)

Scratch my last question about Test C and Tren A I did some reading thinking of running Dbol with the Test C instead of Tren. What's a good dose.?
     What's your favorites for mass?
         Thanks for your input and doing this forum!


----------



## fit4life (May 21, 2012)

Heavy, whats your thoughts or experience with EPO "made infamous by Lance Armstrong." Although not normally rendered in bodybuilding circuits what could it offer a bodybuilder, mma fighter or triathathlete. What host of benefits would it have? Would EQ run over a course of time give a person similliar endurance? Thanks


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (May 24, 2012)

Heavy i have a ? For you... Can u explain blood serum levels related to aas and injection protocols. I have noticed that people pin in accordance to days of the week vs date..  Can you help shed some light


----------



## John Connor (May 25, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I'm a bit worried. I did my first cycle with 500mg TestE. Everything has been great. I'm about to begin my third week of PCT and I I have since couple of days a sort of pain, it not a pain it(s not painful but annoying on the left of my chest on the left pectoral near my heart.... I feel it when I take a deep breath.
> 
> Is it possible to be just a pulled muscle or which I'm afraid  of a problem with my heart cause by the T who could have modified his size or something else?? I'm not feeling bas at all I'm in shape, lots of energy just this annoying thing in my chest.



Anytime you have symptoms like this you should see a doctor ASAP. It may be something minor but no sense in taking chances.


----------



## John Connor (May 25, 2012)

MULCH63 said:


> Heavy what is your take/experience with Tren/Test cycles. More Test than Tren or vise versa..?


I like to start with more test to keep libido and a sense of well being but if I'm at the end of a cut I like to shed water and run my Test much lower than my Tren so it really depends on your goals brother.


----------



## John Connor (May 25, 2012)

HardcoreTraining said:


> Scratch my last question about Test C and Tren A I did some reading thinking of running Dbol with the Test C instead of Tren. What's a good dose.?
> What's your favorites for mass?
> Thanks for your input and doing this forum!



D-bol is way more comfortable for most guys rather than Tren so I think your cycle will be more comfortable brother.

My fav mass cycle is Test C, D-bol and Deca. Its an old school bulker that always works. I like D-bol at 50mg daily for 8 weeks myself.


----------



## John Connor (May 25, 2012)

titan said:


> Heavy, whats your thoughts or experience with EPO "made infamous by Lance Armstrong." Although not normally rendered in bodybuilding circuits what could it offer a bodybuilder, mma fighter or triathathlete. What host of benefits would it have? Would EQ run over a course of time give a person similliar endurance? Thanks



I think running steroids makes more sense. AAS typically increase Hemoglobin and RBC's. EQ and or Testosterone is fine.


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 25, 2012)

Is twelve to sixteen weeks to long for a cycle?    How long should you go off . I've heard different time periods? From a month to three months.        Thanks for your input.


----------



## fit4life (May 25, 2012)

John Connor said:


> I think running steroids makes more sense. AAS typically increase Hemoglobin and RBC's. EQ and or Testosterone is fine.


 Thanks heavy been interested in learning about EPO and your so knowledgable and have learned a lot from you. My last cycle of GP EQ was incredible with CARDIO and weight training i was able to build so much more endurance it was crazy!  So EPO got me thinking soooo - I appreciatte it your input, thanks!


----------



## IrishAnimal11 (May 26, 2012)

Hey John,

Just a few questions I need clearing up after reading through this thread - I am knew to learning about AAS and I plan to follow your protocol for a first timer's cycle.

1) When I start the first timer's cycle when should I get blood work done to determine estradiol levels?

2)Should I use HCG and Aromasin from the very first week of the cycle regardless or should I wait till sides begin to show?

3) Is your PCT protocol effective for any future cycles? Say for example I was going to go on test e, tren and deca for bulking in the winter :

   Test e - 500-750mg
   Deca - 400mg
   Tren - 225mg

4) What about nolvadex in the PCT? I don't know if I will be prone or will get gyno but if that happens should I add in nolva or would the PCT you have designed suffice?

5) any other advice for a first timer i.e important do's and dont's

Thanks man!


----------



## Strygwyr (May 28, 2012)

more question john
                   So at the time I did the pro hormone the cholestasis started at the end of first week of pct I asked my doc as to which might have caused it he said it could have been the pro hormone or the tamoxifene cause he said that it doesn't mean I stopped the ph already at that time it couldn't have caused it, he said that even if the ph was already stopped at the time of the pct it still could have caused the swelling of the duct and just manifested physically 1 week into pct but form my understanding drug induced cholestasis gets better once the drug causing it is stopped? Is it a possibility that it wasn't the ph but the tamoxifene instead being not properly dosed, dirty, or it wasnt tamoxifene but a different chem? 
Btw the tamoxifene that I got was kinda brown in color and had a really strong chemical/alcohol smell

right now I'm thingking of a really low dose of test c mybe bloodwork before then 200mg for 4 weeks then bloodwork again then go into pct what would you suggest a alternative Serm for me if I was to avoid tamoxifene?


----------



## plt (May 29, 2012)

Hello heavy/john, 

Would like to get your thoughts on a cycle, this will be my first cycle of this kind, 

Test E. 500mg/wk. Weeks 1-8
Test E- 750mg/wk weeks 9-12
D-bol. 20mg/day. Weeks 1-4
D-bol- 20mg/day. Weeks 9-12
Primal Male- Weeks 1-12
Exemestane 
Aromasin 12.5mg/day. Weeks 1-14

HCG
2500iu every third day- week 13 and 14

PCT
Clomid- 100/100/100/50 weeks 15-18
Aromasin 25mg/day 3 weeks 15-18
Primal Male- Weeks 11-18

Does every thing look in line?


----------



## msumuscle (May 29, 2012)

plt said:


> Hello heavy/john,
> 
> Would like to get your thoughts on a cycle, this will be my first cycle of this kind,
> 
> ...




Why not run HCG 2x/wk throughout instead of trying to restart them at the end of the cycle?  Dbol twice in that cycle is overkill


----------



## sooner918 (May 30, 2012)

IAMLEGEND1 said:


> Doc put me on 200 mgs every 2 weeks.  This was a plus considering he wanted to dose 200 once a month.  Do you think I should split that dose to 100mg/week?
> I mentioned HCG however is he isnt to knowledgeable about it in conjuction with HRT, however over time with good data i think he would be willing bc he is very understanding to my wants.



Hang in there, sounds like you have a good doc. Been there, started with androgel and and persuaded him to shots. Started at 200 once a month in the office. Over time got script for 200 a month at home. Told him I have alot of kids, stressfull job etc. Don't want to be in low range I need to be in high range. Went to 200 twice a week and I'm now at 300 a week hopefully where I need to be. Takes a bit but if you have a good doc you will get there.


----------



## John Connor (May 30, 2012)

HANDSOME STRANGER said:


> Heavy i have a ? For you... Can u explain blood serum levels related to aas and injection protocols. I have noticed that people pin in accordance to days of the week vs date..  Can you help shed some light



Esters prolong the release times of hormones but those levels spike and fall when you pin so to keep stable high levels guys pin more often. Higher levels are more anabolic.


----------



## John Connor (May 30, 2012)

HardcoreTraining said:


> Is twelve to sixteen weeks to long for a cycle?    How long should you go off . I've heard different time periods? From a month to three months.        Thanks for your input.



56 days is the perfect cycle length in my opinion. Most cycles peter out at day 56 due to myostatin increases and improper diet. Best to hit the gas hard for 8 weeks and jump off.


----------



## John Connor (May 30, 2012)

titan said:


> Thanks heavy been interested in learning about EPO and your so knowledgable and have learned a lot from you. My last cycle of GP EQ was incredible with CARDIO and weight training i was able to build so much more endurance it was crazy!  So EPO got me thinking soooo - I appreciatte it your input, thanks!



You are very welcome brother.


----------



## John Connor (May 30, 2012)

IrishAnimal11 said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Just a few questions I need clearing up after reading through this thread - I am knew to learning about AAS and I plan to follow your protocol for a first timer's cycle.
> 
> ...



1. half way through the cycle.
2. Yes, from day one.
3. Typically, yes
4. Clomid is usually fine to offset gyno concerns but Nolva is usually a bit better for gyno.
5. Diet is critical in bodybuilding. Hire a nutritionist and learn your body. Keep a diary of everything you eat and count macros.


----------



## John Connor (May 30, 2012)

Strygwyr said:


> more question john
> So at the time I did the pro hormone the cholestasis started at the end of first week of pct I asked my doc as to which might have caused it he said it could have been the pro hormone or the tamoxifene cause he said that it doesn't mean I stopped the ph already at that time it couldn't have caused it, he said that even if the ph was already stopped at the time of the pct it still could have caused the swelling of the duct and just manifested physically 1 week into pct but form my understanding drug induced cholestasis gets better once the drug causing it is stopped? Is it a possibility that it wasn't the ph but the tamoxifene instead being not properly dosed, dirty, or it wasnt tamoxifene but a different chem?
> Btw the tamoxifene that I got was kinda brown in color and had a really strong chemical/alcohol smell
> 
> right now I'm thingking of a really low dose of test c mybe bloodwork before then 200mg for 4 weeks then bloodwork again then go into pct what would you suggest a alternative Serm for me if I was to avoid tamoxifene?



I agree with your doctor.

Clomid may be used instead of Nolva or you could possibly lower the Nolva dose next time.


----------



## John Connor (May 30, 2012)

plt said:


> Hello heavy/john,
> 
> Would like to get your thoughts on a cycle, this will be my first cycle of this kind,
> 
> ...



To get the benefit from the d-bol at the end I would keep running it while the Test ester clears so through week 13.

Might run the HCG at least 3 weeks.


----------



## _LG_ (May 31, 2012)

John have you been on any iron empire radio shows?  Any super human radio other than the women and steroids one?


----------



## plt (May 31, 2012)

Thank you Heavy,  

What is your thoughts on iC3 use to get rid of excess circulation of estrogen while on PCT?


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2012)

heavy what bf% would you say I was at


----------



## John Connor (May 31, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> John have you been on any iron empire radio shows?  Any super human radio other than the women and steroids one?



Off Topic Radio (12-30-09):Author L Rea, Laina Jensen, HEAVY IRON


----------



## John Connor (May 31, 2012)

plt said:


> Thank you Heavy,
> 
> What is your thoughts on iC3 use to get rid of excess circulation of estrogen while on PCT?



I don't know. What is iC3?


----------



## John Connor (May 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> heavy what bf% would you say I was at



Hard to say without seeing your back but maybe 18%


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## OTG85 (Jun 1, 2012)

Will post back pic tonight thanks


----------



## Night_Wolf (Jun 4, 2012)

Heavy,

I have a buddy who seems to respond poorly to AAS. Hes been training for 6 years, hes diet is impeccable (400g protein, etc. he almost never cheats), goes to bed at 10 pm, he basically devoted all his time to this sport. He has trouble gaining muscle, but hes not classic ectomorph as he gains fat more easily. When on a lot of calories (4500+ he gains fat a lot, even with super clean nutrition). 
He tried cycles with 500-750 mg Test, 50 mg Dbol, 350 mg Tren A and such, hes gaining on this but veryyyy slowly, I was like wtf. He checked his thyroid, it works perfectly. Do you have any advice for him regarding nutrition, training or AAS? (Hes 27, 6ft, about 210lb, don't know body fat, but hes lean atm)

Thanks!


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jun 4, 2012)

Heavy where is the most reliable research AI company? SO hard to find legit AI


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 4, 2012)

Pitbull44 said:


> Heavy where is the most reliable research AI company? SO hard to find legit AI



*ChemOne Research*

*ResearchStop.com*


----------



## dteran61 (Jun 5, 2012)

Heavy what are your thoughts on peptides?....

Heavy is some has a higher bf would you advise aas use to get leaner or get lean first then use aas? Thanks


----------



## IrishAnimal11 (Jun 5, 2012)

John Connor said:


> 1. half way through the cycle.
> 2. Yes, from day one.
> 3. Typically, yes
> 4. Clomid is usually fine to offset gyno concerns but Nolva is usually a bit better for gyno.
> 5. Diet is critical in bodybuilding. Hire a nutritionist and learn your body. Keep a diary of everything you eat and count macros.



Thanks for this helps alot!!

One more question: I can't acquire Aromasin from my source, he gave me arimidex buts its very expensive for a 28 tab box so was going to run it at .5mg every day?? Could something else be used in its place?

Thanks


----------



## Rednack (Jun 7, 2012)

Mr. Heavy,


I'm about to finish a nice little jog with props
and tren ace and was going to swap over to test e and decca for a spell...


What's a good heathly dose to run?

750mg test
500mg decca


----------



## littlekev (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok heavy my next post is alot sorry but i need your help again


----------



## littlekev (Jun 10, 2012)

Im 5'11, 220-223 vary,roughly 15% bf, age 27, training off and on since 18 but seriously for 5 years now. I cycle i know this isnt anabolic zone but i figured it would be important to list cycle and training to let everyone know what im working with.
Current cycle=
test prop 300 mg wk
anavar 50mg ed
t3 50mcg ed
clen 2 on 2 off
1mg adex ed
500 iu hcg 2x wk
50 mcg ghrp6, 50 mcg mod grf 3x ed

Now Im cutting eating 6 solid meals ed, 7 some days. I have been doing clean fats low carb high protein. about 300 gr protein ed, 150 gr carbs, and 2700 cals

So Im not getting results i am hoping for so far, yes im only 3 1/2 weeks in but im stuck at about 220, i dropped 10 lbs first week, mostly water. last two weeks nothing. So im doing 2 miles fairly intense cardio, not to intense as i dont wanna burn to much muscle. I usually do 10% to 12% incline for 30 min at about 3.6 to 3.8 mph then walk slower for the last little stretch. Im doing high rep workouts with low weight. Also doing abs and core eod. usually one good abs exercise and one good core exercise.
Example= chest= flat bench 4 sets 15 to 20, usually till failure 
cable flys 4 sets 15 to 20 same usually till failure
incline hammer strength machine same as above.

My goals are to have dense solid looking low bodyfat muscle, obviously.

Meal example= my dinner tonight was 6 oz lean beef, 3 cups spinach, 1/4 cup avacado, light light amount of salsa, and 1/2 cup asparagus. 
My meals are all this clean except for a stray prob once maybe twice a week, and by a stray i mean a bad carb source like lean beef but with a bun (burger) etc. I do one cheat meal a week, with a desert. I dont drink alcohol so no carbs from that.

My questions are= Should i go keto and drop carbs completely
Am i eating enough protein since using t3
is my training wrong, should i go heavier?

Mainly just any tips would be great, and if i left out any info please just say i will post, thanks alot 

Macros again= 
Protein=300 grams/day =1,200 kcals/day
Fat=115 grams/day=1,035 kcals/day
Carbs=150 grams/day=600 kcals/day


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 10, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> Heavy,
> 
> I have a buddy who seems to respond poorly to AAS. Hes been training for 6 years, hes diet is impeccable (400g protein, etc. he almost never cheats), goes to bed at 10 pm, he basically devoted all his time to this sport. He has trouble gaining muscle, but hes not classic ectomorph as he gains fat more easily. When on a lot of calories (4500+ he gains fat a lot, even with super clean nutrition).
> He tried cycles with 500-750 mg Test, 50 mg Dbol, 350 mg Tren A and such, hes gaining on this but veryyyy slowly, I was like wtf. He checked his thyroid, it works perfectly. Do you have any advice for him regarding nutrition, training or AAS? (Hes 27, 6ft, about 210lb, don't know body fat, but hes lean atm)
> ...



To be honest very few people have a perfect diet, train hard and use real drugs and gain little. I would say one of those three or all need more work.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 10, 2012)

dteran61 said:


> Heavy what are your thoughts on peptides?....
> 
> Heavy is some has a higher bf would you advise aas use to get leaner or get lean first then use aas? Thanks



I like HGH but overall peptides are just another sup in the arsenal. I prefer steroids honestly.

As long as a guy knows how to diet and train hard I don't have a problem with him using aas at a higher body fat.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 10, 2012)

IrishAnimal11 said:


> Thanks for this helps alot!!
> 
> One more question: I can't acquire Aromasin from my source, he gave me arimidex buts its very expensive for a 28 tab box so was going to run it at .5mg every day?? Could something else be used in its place?
> 
> Thanks



Any AI will work. Maybe try to get Letro.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 10, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Here is a back pic heavy...where do you think I stand.I just bulked up almost 17 pounds in 7 week's



Maybe 16-18%. You could always go do a Bod pod and get a very close estimate. 

You are holding fat in your lower back for sure.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 10, 2012)

heavy,

is carb cycling good to get lean mass while minimizing bf, or mainly for cutting??

ive changed goals,since the tren is kee[ping me relatively lean

i wanna add as much mass as possible without putting on a lot of bf


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 11, 2012)

Heavster,
Is there any reason to blast HCG at the end of the cycle if you've run it throughout cycle?  I'm on a 10 week tren A/test P run and have been running HCG at 500 IU 2x/wk.  Was thinking about blasting it at 1000 IU EOD the last two weeks before PCT.  Do you think this will be more optimal then just running 500 IU 2x/wk right up to the end of my cycle?


----------



## John Connor (Jun 13, 2012)

littlekev said:


> Im 5'11, 220-223 vary,roughly 15% bf, age 27, training off and on since 18 but seriously for 5 years now. I cycle i know this isnt anabolic zone but i figured it would be important to list cycle and training to let everyone know what im working with.
> Current cycle=
> test prop 300 mg wk
> anavar 50mg ed
> ...



*See red*


----------



## John Connor (Jun 13, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> heavy,
> 
> is carb cycling good to get lean mass while minimizing bf, or mainly for cutting??
> 
> ...



Carb cycling may be used to cut, bulk or recomp. Basically you just add more carbs on a bulk on training days.


----------



## John Connor (Jun 13, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> Heavster,
> Is there any reason to blast HCG at the end of the cycle if you've run it throughout cycle?  I'm on a 10 week tren A/test P run and have been running HCG at 500 IU 2x/wk.  Was thinking about blasting it at 1000 IU EOD the last two weeks before PCT.  Do you think this will be more optimal then just running 500 IU 2x/wk right up to the end of my cycle?



I like a little extra HCG at the end of a cycle. Its a great way to increase the mass of the testes to output testosterone sooner.


----------



## littlekev (Jun 14, 2012)

John Connor said:


> *See red*


Awesome thank you!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 14, 2012)

Sub q test?


----------



## John Connor (Jun 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Sub q test?



Cyp and E is the most comfortable subq. I like 250-300mg/ml concentrations so the sub q inject volume is small. Anything larger than a 0.5ml inject can be uncomfortable sub q.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 14, 2012)

People say it takes longer to kick in that way

what do you say gear god?


----------



## John Connor (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, onset of action will be slower but you could always pin IM the first pin then go subq.

Btw, using a slin pin IM will work in lean muscle groups.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 15, 2012)

heavy/john,

so subq works just as well as im?????????????????

ill be doing subq if that's the case


----------



## John Connor (Jun 15, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> heavy/john,
> 
> so subq works just as well as im?????????????????
> 
> ill be doing subq if that's the case



It has been investigated for TRT. Two studies have verified its efficacy however 0.5ml volumes are as high as I would go per inject.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 16, 2012)

hmmm, i cant use it the, ty though


in your experience,  does tren insominia ever go away????/ your body ever get used to it or you just have to get off tren???

it's getting to be a bit much with me


----------



## plt (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello John/Heavy,

Had a question regarding the use of HCG vs the use of Fadogia Agrestis.

I have seen more and more people use Fadogia Agrestis in the place of HCG through out their cycle and on into the 4-6week PCT, stating the the use of Fadogia Agrestis is just as effective as HCG, easier to get, and for the most part priced cheaper than HCG. 

"The advantage to using on cycle is that it reduces HPTA shutdown by keeping the leydig cells stimulated, and makes transition into Post Cycle Therapy very smooth. Use of exogenous testosterone or harsh oral cycles puts the body’s natural production to a halt and causes erectile dysfunction, elevated estrogen levels, and in a lot of cases could cost you the hard earned gains achieved on cycle. Human Chorionic Gonadotropin or HCG is often used by body builders to minimize HPTA shutdown. This also allows for our libido to remain unaffected on cycle, and in many cases increases libido. The downside to using this compound is that it is illegal and must be administered via a subcutaneous injection several times weekly."

Was wondering what your thoughts on this was,  is the use of Fadogia Agrestis just as good/effective as HCG?
Thank you


----------



## plt (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey ther John/Heavy, 

DIM (di-indolmethane) is derived from the phytochemical IC3 (Indole-3-Carbinol). DIM works by converting estradiol into a less potent, and less harmful, form of estrogen called estriol. Although both DIM and IC3 can be found in nutrient supplement forms, IC3 is also found naturally in cruciferous vegetables such as cabbage, broccoli and kale. In supplement form, DIM is more easily absorbed into the body.


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jun 21, 2012)

What kills more estrogen Arimidex or Aromasin. What exactly is a suicidal aromatase inhibitor? Thanks!


----------



## John Connor (Jun 21, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> hmmm, i cant use it the, ty though
> 
> 
> in your experience,  does tren insominia ever go away????/ your body ever get used to it or you just have to get off tren???
> ...



No, not in my experience.


----------



## John Connor (Jun 21, 2012)

plt said:


> Hello John/Heavy,
> 
> Had a question regarding the use of HCG vs the use of Fadogia Agrestis.
> 
> ...



I prefer HCG as it i absolutely proven in male humans.


----------



## John Connor (Jun 21, 2012)

Buckeye Fan said:


> What kills more estrogen Arimidex or Aromasin. What exactly is a suicidal aromatase inhibitor? Thanks!



They both reduce E2 about 50% on average in males but Arimidex has a much longer half life in males. 47 hours vs 9 hours for Aromasin.

*Aromasin*

*(Exemestane)*







Aromasin is a  steroidal aromatase inactivator used to lower circulating estrogen. It  was developed to help fight breast cancer as estrogen plays a role in  the growth of cancer cells. Aromasin binds irreversibly to the aromatase  enzyme. This suppresses the conversion of androgens into estrogen.  Circulating estrogen can be reduced by nearly 85% in women using  Aromasin. A common misconception is that aromatase inhibition is similar  in men than women. However in trials when males were administered 25mg  of Aromasin daily, maximal estradiol suppression of 62 ± 14% was observed at 12 hours.  The reason for the difference may be related to the the much higher  testosterone concentrations in young males than in postmenopausal women  and the shorter half-life of exemestane in males. The terminal half-life  in males (8.9 h) was considerably shorter than the published value of  27 h in females. This may be a basis for more frequent administration in  men (or women administering testosterone) that want maximal E2  supression.

Aromasin acts  as a false substrate for the aromatase enzyme, and is processed to an  intermediate that binds irreversibly to the active site of the enzyme  causing its inactivation, an effect also known as "suicide inhibition."  In other words, Exemestane, by being structurally similar to the target  of the enzymes, permanently binds to those enzymes, thereby preventing  them from ever completing their task of converting androgens into  estrogens. When we compare this mode of action against other AI’s the  benefit becomes clear. Arimidex can unbind from the aromatase enzyme  when you stop taking it but Aromasin will not. Therefore, there is less  chance of estrogen rebound with Aromasin.

Aromasin can be  employed during a steroid cycle when aromatizing compounds such as  testosterone are administered in order to control estrogen from getting  out of control. During the course of a typical steroid cycle estrogen  can rise quite high. Estrogen has been measured as much as 7 times  higher than normal in men on steroids. This is excessive and can  potentially cause water retention, gynecomastia (the formation of female  breast tissue), negatively effect libido or cause benign prostatic  hyperplasia. Therefore in order to avoid these side effects estrogen  must be controlled.

Aromasin  not only lowers circulating estrogen and sex hormone binding globulin  but it also increases free testosterone by a whopping 117%! Total  testosterone increases about 60%. Check out the performance of Aromasin  after just 10 days of treatment in males. 

*



*
*FIG. 1.*_  Estrogen and androgen plasma levels after 10 d of daily exemestane (25  or 50 mg) in healthy young males (mean ± SD; n = 9–11). To convert to  Systeme International units: estradiol, picomoles per liter (__x__3.671); estrone, picomoles per liter (__x__3.699); androstenedione, nanomoles per liter (*0.003492); and testosterone, nanomoles per liter (__x__0.03467)._​ 
Aromasin may be  used during a steroid cycle with aromatizing compounds and during PCT to  help keep the estrogen to testosterone balance in favor of  testosterone. Out of all the medications to control estrogen, Aromasin  seems to be the most well balanced. It raises testosterone similar to  Arimidex and lowers estradiol about 10% better than arimidex in men and  is likely to cause less estrogen rebound than Arimidex. Keep in mind  that 50mg of Aromasin daily kept estradiol in the normal range for men  so if you think using an aromatase inhibitor will crush estrogen too  much this science supports the opposite. Additionally, plasma lipids and IGF-I concentrations in men were unaffected by Aromasin treatment.  From the data I have read and my years of experience with this  medication, 25mg of Aromasin every other day is a good starting point on  moderate doses of testosterone. If testosterone doses are raised then  25mg daily may be needed to control estrogen. Since either high and low  estrogen can cause side effects such as low libido only labs can  determine the appropriate dose of Aromasin.

*Reference*

Pharmacokinetics and Dose Finding of a Potent Aromatase Inhibitor, Aromasin (Exemestane), in Young Males 

~_heavyiron_​


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jun 22, 2012)

Would 12.5mg every 12hrs be good? I'm on 750mg test and estro is 260s without AI


----------



## plt (Jun 24, 2012)

I was wondering Mr HeavyIron, 

do you have any plans to write a book, or produce an e-book with your knowledge about AAS, PCT and lifting?


----------



## John Connor (Jun 24, 2012)

Buckeye Fan said:


> Would 12.5mg every 12hrs be good? I'm on 750mg test and estro is 260s without AI



I think that would be a good place to start. You could get labs and see how your E2 is then adjust dose accordingly.


----------



## John Connor (Jun 24, 2012)

plt said:


> I was wondering Mr HeavyIron,
> 
> do you have any plans to write a book, or produce an e-book with your knowledge about AAS, PCT and lifting?



I have various writings in the elite section here but I have never put them into a single book. It has crossed my mind but it would be a very time consuming task.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jun 24, 2012)

hey John, quick question about t3. i used it last time pre contest and i ran a cycle of it for about 8 weeks. is this to long? i am starting another cut now with tren/prop/winni and will start my t3 at week 4. i always ramp up usually to 50 and stay there for awhile because i get great results for about 2 weeks on 50, than go to 75. however i feel when i go to 75 i sacrifice to much muscle as pre contest i went to 100mcg for a few weeks and deff lost muscle. however the upside was honestly i ate some serious shit food  3 weeks out almost eod and i was still shredding the fuck up and looking tight. only problem is on lower cal days i was flat as a pancake and lost muscle in the end. anyways my question is, how long is it ok to run t3? without bad damage ? i feel after  8 weeks of t3 i ramped down and than had slight random pains that would hit in the front of my throat near thyroid for about 3 weeks. it lasted maybe 4 seconds long. now it is gone, my thyroid is fine, i lose weight easily and gain it good as always, never to fat at all as ive been bulking and IF my thyroid was shut down id be fat as fuck and i have a 6 pack at the moment . but i feel that 8 weeks almost shut me down? like idk im skeptical about running it again i guess you could say. but it works SO GOOD!!!! so what are your thoughts? maybe just run it 4 weeks never higher than 50?


----------



## The Bicep (Jun 24, 2012)

John, what are your PCT thoughts for 19 nor's? Is it unchecked prolactin levels that cause problems, long esters, the compound itself, or? Deca seems to have a lot of good properties, but the broscience is not very positive.


----------



## John Connor (Jun 24, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> hey John, quick question about t3. i used it last time pre contest and i ran a cycle of it for about 8 weeks. is this to long? i am starting another cut now with tren/prop/winni and will start my t3 at week 4. i always ramp up usually to 50 and stay there for awhile because i get great results for about 2 weeks on 50, than go to 75. however i feel when i go to 75 i sacrifice to much muscle as pre contest i went to 100mcg for a few weeks and deff lost muscle. however the upside was honestly i ate some serious shit food  3 weeks out almost eod and i was still shredding the fuck up and looking tight. only problem is on lower cal days i was flat as a pancake and lost muscle in the end. anyways my question is, how long is it ok to run t3? without bad damage ? i feel after  8 weeks of t3 i ramped down and than had slight random pains that would hit in the front of my throat near thyroid for about 3 weeks. it lasted maybe 4 seconds long. now it is gone, my thyroid is fine, i lose weight easily and gain it good as always, never to fat at all as ive been bulking and IF my thyroid was shut down id be fat as fuck and i have a 6 pack at the moment . but i feel that 8 weeks almost shut me down? like idk im skeptical about running it again i guess you could say. but it works SO GOOD!!!! so what are your thoughts? maybe just run it 4 weeks never higher than 50?



You may run T3 your entire prep without problems most of the time. 3 months is fine if that's your prep duration. I like T3 at 50-75mcg's daily. I did do a run at 60mcg's daily and I liked that the best. I have done several 5 month runs with T3 and recovery of thyroid was not a problem at all.

Recovery after years of T3 use happened within a few weeks of cessation of T3 according to the following studies. On the net there are tons of people saying you may permanentaly shut down your thyroid with prolonged use of T3 but science says the opposite.



*Recovery of pituitary thyrotropic function after withdrawal of prolonged thyroid-suppression therapy. *

Vagenakis AG, Braverman LE, Azizi F, Portinay GI, Ingbar SH.

The pattern of thyrotropin secretion was analyzed in seven euthyroid women, before and after withdrawal of long-term thyroid hormone, by serial measurements of thyroid 131l uptake, serum thyroxine, tri-iodothyronine, and thyrotropin concentrations, and the response to thyrotropin-releasing hormone. During exogenous hormone administration, 131l uptake was suppressed, and serum thyrotropin concentrations before and after administration of thyrotropin-releasing hormone were undetectable. After withdrawal of exogenous hormone, thyrotropin secretory function was transiently impaired, as indicated by undetectable basal thyrotropin concentrations together with absence of response to thyrotropin-releasing hormone, and subsequently by normal values of basal thyrotropin concentration and normal responses to releasing hormone while serum thyroxine and tri-iodothyronine concentrations were subnormal. Decreased thyrotropin reserve persisted for two to five weeks. Detectable values of serum thyrotropin (less than 1.2 muU per milliliter) and a normal 131l uptake usually occurred concurrently in two to three weeks. Serum thyroxine concentration returned to normal at least four weeks after hormone withdrawal.

PMID: 808728 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


*Patterns off recovery of the hypothalamic-pituitary-thyroid axis in patients taken of chronic thyroid therapy. *

Krugman LG, Hershman JM, Chopra IJ, Levine GA, Pekary E, Geffner DL, Chua Teco GN.

To determine the patterns of recovery of the hypothalamic-pituitary-thyroid axis following long-term thyroid hormone therapy, TRH tests were performed on 8 euthyroid nongoitrous patients, 5 euthyroid goitrous patients, and 5 hypothyroid patients while they were taking full doses of thyroid hormone and 3, 7, 10, 14, 17, 21, 28, 35, 42, 49, and 56 days after stopping it. Serum TSH, T3, and T4 were measured before and at multiple intervals over a 4-h period after giving 500 mug TRH iv. In euthyroid non-goitrous patients, the mean duration of suppressed TSH response to TRH (maximum deltaTSH less than 8 muU/ml) was 12 +/- 4 (SE) days after stopping thyroid hormone and the mean time to recovery of normal TSH response to TRH (maximum deltaTSH greater than 8 muU/ml) was 16 +/- 5 days. None of the euthyroid nongoitrous patients ever hyperresponded to TRH; their average maximal deltaTSH was 24.5 +/- 2.2 muU/ml. Serum T4 fell below normal in 4 euthyroid non-goitrous patients, reaching lowest values at 4 to 28 days. While serum T4 was low, deltaTSH was subnormal. Normal increments of T4 and T3 after TRH occurred at 19 +/- 5 and 22 +/- 6 days, respectively. In the 5 goitrous patients, patterns of recovery of pituitary and thyroid function assessed by the same parameters were much less consistent. In the 5 hypothyroid patients, the mean duration of suppressed basal TSH and suppressed deltaTSH was 13 +/- 3 days; mean time to attain a supranormal basal TSH (greater than 8 muU/ml) was 16 +/- 4 days and to reach a supranormal deltaTSH (greater than 38 muU/ml) after TRH was 29 +/- 8 days. Following prolonged thyroid therapy in euthyroid patients, recovery of normal TSH responsiveness to TRH preceded recovery of the normal T3 and T4 response to TRH by 3 to 6 days. Basal serum TSH may be used to differentiate euthyroid from hypothyroid patients 35 days after withdrawal of thyroid therapy; the response to TRH does not improve this differentiation.

PMID: 807596 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 24, 2012)

plt said:


> I was wondering Mr HeavyIron,
> 
> do you have any plans to write a book, or produce an e-book with your knowledge about AAS, PCT and lifting?



I'd much rather see Heavy do porn!


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jun 25, 2012)

Gay porn?


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 26, 2012)

^^^^ duhhh!!!


----------



## John Connor (Jul 1, 2012)

The Bicep said:


> John, what are your PCT thoughts for 19 nor's? Is it unchecked prolactin levels that cause problems, long esters, the compound itself, or? Deca seems to have a lot of good properties, but the broscience is not very positive.



Nandrolones seem more difficult for guys to recover from. I like to drop Deca and run Test a few weeks longer before going into PCT. I then advise a standard PCT with a SERM. 

If prolactin levels are high guys will have problems so checking prolactin is advised.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 2, 2012)

heavy what do you think is the overall best cycle for mass ?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Jul 3, 2012)

Heavy, can you please chime in on my next bulker:

1-10 Test E 750 mg
11-18 Test E 1 g
1-13 Deca 600 mg
1-4 Test P 70 mg ED
19-20 Test P 70 mg ED

1-4 Insulin, 50 mg Dbol
9-12 Insulin, 50 mg Dbol
17-20 Insulin, 50 mg Dbol

Letro 0.3 mg EOD

(I've done slin before)

Tnx!


----------



## John Connor (Jul 5, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> heavy what do you think is the overall best cycle for mass ?



I really like Deca, Cyp and a strong oral like D-bol or anadrol. Maybe even Superdrol.

1 gram Cyp weekly
400mg Deca weekly
50mg D-bol daily

Run 10 weeks and EAT!


----------



## John Connor (Jul 5, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> Heavy, can you please chime in on my next bulker:
> 
> 1-10 Test E 750 mg
> 11-18 Test E 1 g
> ...



Looks stout but the Letro dose is too low. 2.5mg Letro eod.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 6, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> I'd much rather see Heavy do porn!





Buckeye Fan said:


> Gay porn?





msumuscle said:


> ^^^^ duhhh!!!



Ummmmmmm........


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 6, 2012)

John Connor said:


> I really like Deca, Cyp and a strong oral like D-bol or anadrol. Maybe even Superdrol.
> 
> 1 gram Cyp weekly
> 400mg Deca weekly
> ...



Hi John Connor, what ancillaries are you recommending with this beast of a cycle?


----------



## John Connor (Jul 6, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> Hi John Connor, what ancillaries are you recommending with this beast of a cycle?



Depends on the individual but 25mg Aromasin OR 1mg Arimidex daily would be a good place to start.

 I would keep Nolva on hand in case gyno presents.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jul 6, 2012)

heavy, what are your thoughts on insulin post workout only,  without HGH in that cycle ?


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 6, 2012)

John Connor said:


> Depends on the individual but 25mg Aromasin OR 1mg Arimidex daily would be a good place to start.
> 
> I would keep Nolva on hand in case gyno presents.




that makes sense, I have used arimidex at 1mg every other day and had great results,however that was 500mgs of enanthate per week. 

on a side note, I would add 5iu's per day with that cycleif I can deal with 1000mgs of cypionate without looking like I have an air hose attached to my ass, lol... I strongly dislike the swollen round effect!
thanks brother.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 7, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> heavy, what are your thoughts on insulin post workout only,  without HGH in that cycle ?


I think for an advanced user its fine but I hate advising on insulin because its deadly and it can make you fat easily.

 You could try spiking insulin naturally immediately post training with Gatoraid, and add some Creatine, BCAA's and Glutamine.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 7, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> that makes sense, I have used arimidex at 1mg every other day and had great results,however that was 500mgs of enanthate per week.
> 
> on a side note, I would add 5iu's per day with that cycleif I can deal with 1000mgs of cypionate without looking like I have an air hose attached to my ass, lol... I strongly dislike the swollen round effect!
> thanks brother.


GH would make a good addition to the cycle. 

You can also control bloat with proper diet. Eat big but eat clean brother.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 7, 2012)

John Connor said:


> GH would make a good addition to the cycle.
> 
> You can also control bloat with proper diet. Eat big but eat clean brother.



no truer words of wisdom.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 10, 2012)

Please read my new article on the strongest OTC designer steroid on the market.

*Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 Explained*


----------



## plt (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Heavy, 

How does this look for a cuttimg cycle?
1-10 Test propionate 100mg/EOD
1-10 Mesteron Prop 100mg/EOD
1-6 Anavar 80mg/ED
4-10 Winstrol 50mg/ED
1-15 Aromasin 12.5mg/EOD

PCT
11- Clomid 100mg/ED
12/13 Clomid 75mg/ED
14-Clomid 50mg/ED

Am I forgettimg any thing? Would you change any thing?


----------



## plt (Jul 10, 2012)

John Connor said:


> Please read my new article on the strongest OTC designer steroid on the market.
> 
> *Super-DMZ Rx 2.0 Explained*



Love the info.. Thank you


----------



## JonP (Jul 10, 2012)

good reading.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 12, 2012)

plt said:


> Hey Heavy,
> 
> How does this look for a cuttimg cycle?
> 1-10 Test propionate 100mg/EOD
> ...



Looks good but I personally would not exceed 100mg total on the orals where you propose to overlap them. I think its just too much stress for very little if no added benefit. 

10 weeks of orals is also the max duration I would ever advise.

I would strongly advise cycle support sups and proper hydration brother.


----------



## plt (Jul 12, 2012)

As always you have come through for me.Many thanks to you!


----------



## allen001 (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice looking forward for help..


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 15, 2012)

Mr. Connor would you be able to assist me in which company to go with. PurchasePeptides vs ExtremePeptide's Exemestane ? Or you may now of another company? Pm me is need be. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...des-vs-extremepeptides-exemestane-who-go.html

Thank you Sir.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 16, 2012)

My experiences with CEM have all been positive to date. I have been researching with their products for about 1 year now.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 17, 2012)

plt said:


> As always you have come through for me.Many thanks to you!



You are very welcome.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi John, I did my first cycle couple months ago and it went really well including the PCT phase. I keep a good part of the gains.

I'm thinking now to a second cycle, a cutting one. Here is what I plan below. First question, even if it's a cutting cycle, will I get more muscle mass??? With this cycle and of course a good diet plan, will I be ripped???

Thx

Weeks 1-10: Test Prop 100mg/EoD (Ideally 50mg ed)
Weeks 4-10: Winstrol 50mg/day
Weeks 1-10: Proviron 50mg/day
Weeks 1-10: HCG: 1,000 iu/week split into 2 or 3 doses.
Week 11: Begin PCT


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 17, 2012)

John Connor said:


> My experiences with CEM have all been positive to date. I have been researching with their products for about 1 year now.




Thank you


----------



## The Bicep (Jul 21, 2012)

John, first thanks for sharing your knowledge and taking time to answer questions. 
My question is in reguards to starting the cycle. Given your example below, would it be best to start on Sunday or say Tuesday with the first administration of testosterone?

*Sunday 10mg Aromasin
* *Monday 10mg Aromasin/500iu HCG*
*Tuesday 10mg Aromasin/300mg Enanthate*
*Wednesday 10mg Aromasin*
*Thursday 10mg Aromasin*
*Friday 10mg Aromasin/500iu HCG*
*Saturday 10mg Aromasin/300mg Enanthate*


----------



## John Connor (Jul 21, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Hi John, I did my first cycle couple months ago and it went really well including the PCT phase. I keep a good part of the gains.
> 
> I'm thinking now to a second cycle, a cutting one. Here is what I plan below. First question, even if it's a cutting cycle, will I get more muscle mass??? With this cycle and of course a good diet plan, will I be ripped???
> 
> ...



It depends on your level of development but adding mass is petty tough on a cut in a calorie deficit but it can be done. Nutrition and training are absolutely critical to reaching your goals.

Your cycle looks fine. Should be pretty basic. Train hard brother.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 21, 2012)

The Bicep said:


> John, first thanks for sharing your knowledge and taking time to answer questions.
> My question is in reguards to starting the cycle. Given your example below, would it be best to start on Sunday or say Tuesday with the first administration of testosterone?
> 
> *Sunday 10mg Aromasin
> ...



It really doesn't matter. Just start and stick to a plan and you should do very well brother.


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 21, 2012)

John Connor said:


> It depends on your level of development but adding mass is petty tough on a cut in a calorie deficit but it can be done. Nutrition and training are absolutely critical to reaching your goals.
> 
> Your cycle looks fine. Should be pretty basic. Train hard brother.



Thx John, for your answer. 

So here is the whole cycle I plan and few questions: 

1) I love my hair and I want to keep it, Can I Use Proscar with this cycle like I did while on Test E? ( I have a prescription for that and use it since many years without any trouble.)

2) Do you see an objection If I chose to use Winstrol in tablet instead of injection? What is the best for you at this dosage? 

3) Should I use a liver support or some others sups to preserve my organs in addition of fish oil, multi-vitamins and of course hydration?

4) Here is the cycle I plan with PCT :

Weeks 1-10: Test Prop 100mg/EoD (Ideally 50mg ed)
Weeks 4-10: Winstrol 50mg/day
Weeks 1-10: Proviron 50mg/day
Weeks 1-10: HCG: 1,000 iu/week split into 2 
Weeks 1-15 Aromasin 12.5mg/EOD

Week 11: Begin PCT

PCT
11- Clomid 100mg/ED
12/13 Clomid 75mg/ED
14-Clomid 50mg/ED

Sups:

Fish Oil 4 caps a day
Multi-vitamins
Vitamin C 3g/day
Creatine 10g/day just after training


Training :

Baby Got Back from Built with a cardio session of 20 minutes at the end of the training 2 to 3 times/ week


Diet:

Calories 2000-2300 cals/day
Proteins: 200g or more/day
Fat: 90/day
Carbs : 30-50g/day


Thanks a lot for your time and your patience!


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 23, 2012)

Is it necessary to get liver tests done while on 20mg accutane ?


----------



## John Connor (Jul 23, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Thx John, for your answer.
> 
> So here is the whole cycle I plan and few questions:
> 
> ...



1. yes
2. tabs are fine
3. I like Advanced Cycle Support and use it every day.

Are you carb cycling?


----------



## John Connor (Jul 23, 2012)

kobefan234 said:


> Is it necessary to get liver tests done while on 20mg accutane ?



I would get liver and lipid labs every 30-45 days while on Accutane just to be safe brother. This is commonly done when prescribed by a doctor.


----------



## longworthb (Jul 23, 2012)

John got a question for ya. When I'm on cycle my acne gets pretty damn bad. I used accutane before and it did help but trashed my liver. I'll be running the super dmz 2.0 when it gets here so I'd rather not run accutane again. I've heard accudren works pretty good. Do u recommend it? And what else can I do to help? I shower twice a day and have tried using nizoral and it didn't really seem to help


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 23, 2012)

John Connor said:


> Are you carb cycling?



Yes I do, while running a cals deficit, fat loss works pretty well for me.


----------



## charley (Jul 23, 2012)

Heavy/John.....in as few words as possible..I am 62, doing 250 test e every 5days..... my blood pressure is high & I've been getting dizzy .. I don't go to doctors [never]..... is it sides from test...estrogen or estradol.... and what can I take to help.. if my pressure is still high in sept. i'm going to the doc's..... I'm 6'1" 210lbs...I just lost 40 lbs since jan.... I never want to stop doing test......its funny cause I'm looking good but I don't enjoy the blood pressure.... thanks heavy.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 24, 2012)

charley said:


> Heavy/John.....in as few words as possible..I am 62, doing 250 test e every 5days..... my blood pressure is high & I've been getting dizzy .. I don't go to doctors [never]..... is it sides from test...estrogen or estradol.... and what can I take to help.. if my pressure is still high in sept. i'm going to the doc's..... I'm 6'1" 210lbs...I just lost 40 lbs since jan.... I never want to stop doing test......its funny cause I'm looking good but I don't enjoy the blood pressure.... thanks heavy.


I would get to a doc ASAP. Get labs.

AAS raise Hematocrit so you need to see what it is. If its high give blood ASAP.

In the mean time one baby asprin eod. 
2 grams Omega 3 fish oil ed.
Advanced Cycle Support ed

Cardio and losing weight typically help BP as well as proper hydration and low salt intake.

Honestly it could be anything so go see a doc.


----------



## allen001 (Jul 24, 2012)

John Connor said:


> My experiences with CEM have all been positive to date. I have been researching with their products for about 1 year now.


Tell me something about your exp about CEM product
and what exactly and how they help you.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Jul 25, 2012)

John, what's your opinion on Metformin in general, dosages etc.

1. During insulin cycle
2. After insulin cycle
3. During cutting diet on high carb days


----------



## allen001 (Jul 25, 2012)

allen001 said:


> Tell me something about your exp about CEM product
> and what exactly and how they help you.



John tell me about the use of it


----------



## charley (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks JOHN/HEAVY.....


----------



## big recon (Jul 26, 2012)

Heavy - I recently came off a 12 wk 700 test e + 600 eq with no problems without AI. Next I want to do 800 to 1g test e + 400 Deca + 50 dbol for 12 wks. Do you think I should start out at .5 or 1mg of adex eod or ed. Like I said I am not prone to gyno but just want to be safe.......


----------



## allen001 (Jul 26, 2012)

big recon said:


> Heavy - I recently came off a 12 wk 700 test e + 600 eq with no problems without AI. Next I want to do 800 to 1g test e + 400 Deca + 50 dbol for 12 wks. Do you think I should start out at .5 or 1mg of adex eod or ed. Like I said I am not prone to gyno but just want to be safe.......



Hey Tell me does Deca work for erectile dysfunction.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 27, 2012)

John Connor said:


> I would get liver and lipid labs every 30-45 days while on Accutane just to be safe brother. This is commonly done when prescribed by a doctor.



Thank you, heavyiron


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 28, 2012)

John as you know I'm preparing my cutting cycle. I did few months ago the sample cycle you made with just 500mg of Test E each week.

1) Don't you think the dosage of Test Prop is too low in comparison of my first cycle. I wanna be sure to have good results. What dosage of Test P should I use staying safe? Should I modify the dosage of winstrol tablet  and proviron?

2) I'm really confused about the day of injection. I don't understand the meaning of every other day???? For example for a 100mg dosage it says to pin ideally 50mg each day.... what day??????? It may be a  stupid question but I'm not US Citizen, what is the difference between every other day and each day?

3) I changed a bit my PCT could you tell me if it's ok for you?

Thx!!!!!!!!

Here is the cycle:

Weeks 1-10: Test Prop 100mg/EoD (Ideally 50mg ed)
Weeks 4-10: Winstrol 50mg/day
Weeks 1-10: Proviron 50mg/day
Weeks 1-10: HCG: 1,000 iu/week split into 2 
Weeks 1-10 Aromasin 12.5mg/EOD
PROSCAR 1/4 tablet each day

Week 11: Wait 3 to 4 days and begin PCT

PCT
11-14 20/20/20/10 mg Aromasin
11- Clomid 100mg/ED
12/13 Clomid 75mg/ED
14-Clomid 50mg/ED

Sups:
Advanced Cycle Support Rx
Fish Oil 4 caps a day
Multi-vitamins
Vitamin C 3g/day
Creatine 5gr/day just after training


Training :

Baby Got Back from Built with a cardio session of 20 minutes at the end of the training 2 to 3 times/ week


Diet:

Calories 2000-2300 cals/day
Proteins: 200g or more/day
Fat: 90/day
Carbs : High carbs the training days and around 30g when I don't train


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 30, 2012)

Also, even if I wanna cut, I would like to add some mass ( you wrote me it could be done) even if I know I won't have the same result than when I'm bulking. Instead of taking Test P, I could for example take Test E but this time increasing the dosage to 600 mg instead of the 500 mg I took during my first cycle???? Test E would be more confortable to use because I won't have to pin ED or EOD . What do you think?


----------



## John Connor (Jul 30, 2012)

longworthb said:


> John got a question for ya. When I'm on cycle my acne gets pretty damn bad. I used accutane before and it did help but trashed my liver. I'll be running the super dmz 2.0 when it gets here so I'd rather not run accutane again. I've heard accudren works pretty good. Do u recommend it? And what else can I do to help? I shower twice a day and have tried using nizoral and it didn't really seem to help



Nothing works like low dose Accutane. 20mg daily for 4-6 months is pretty safe and effective.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 30, 2012)

allen001 said:


> Tell me something about your exp about CEM product
> and what exactly and how they help you.



What they advertise is what you get.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 30, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> John, what's your opinion on Metformin in general, dosages etc.
> 
> 1. During insulin cycle
> 2. After insulin cycle
> 3. During cutting diet on high carb days



I try to shy away from Insulin advice. Its too dangerous and usually not needed for the average guy. Sorry.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 30, 2012)

big recon said:


> Heavy - I recently came off a 12 wk 700 test e + 600 eq with no problems without AI. Next I want to do 800 to 1g test e + 400 Deca + 50 dbol for 12 wks. Do you think I should start out at .5 or 1mg of adex eod or ed. Like I said I am not prone to gyno but just want to be safe.......


Start with 1mg Adex eod for sure.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 30, 2012)

allen001 said:


> Hey Tell me does Deca work for erectile dysfunction.



Yes, you likely will get ED from Deca.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 30, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> John as you know I'm preparing my cutting cycle. I did few months ago the sample cycle you made with just 500mg of Test E each week.
> 
> 1) Don't you think the dosage of Test Prop is too low in comparison of my first cycle. I wanna be sure to have good results. What dosage of Test P should I use staying safe? Should I modify the dosage of winstrol tablet  and proviron?
> 
> ...



A higher dose of T is fine for your goals. If you want more performance then go 100mg Prop every day.

EOD= Mon, Wed, Fri, Sun, Tue, etc.

PCT is fine.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 30, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Also, even if I wanna cut, I would like to add some mass ( you wrote me it could be done) even if I know I won't have the same result than when I'm bulking. Instead of taking Test P, I could for example take Test E but this time increasing the dosage to 600 mg instead of the 500 mg I took during my first cycle???? Test E would be more confortable to use because I won't have to pin ED or EOD . What do you think?



That will work just fine


----------



## CityHunter (Jul 30, 2012)

John a last thing and I will let you in peace for many many weeks!!!!!

I was reading your article on Super DMZ RX 2.0, I was thinking to try it for a long time and it seems perfect to cut, you'll find below the cycle a bit modified.

1) Aromasin is not necessary since Super DMZ isn't aromatized. Do you confirm it's is not necessary?

2) I added HCG to keep my boys awake during the 4 weeks cycle, 1000 iU/week. is it ok

3) I added Liv-52 in addition of Advance Cycle Support RX, anything else?

4) I added a SERM with Clomid in the PCT for the last 4 weeks 100-75-75-50. Is it enough?

5) You said no water retention???? Really!!!!!???? What about the gains you keep, is the same than for other Testo cycle?

Here is what I read, it was on Superdrol. Can it be compared to Super Dmz RX or is this completely different????

_Superdrol works for sure and it's really potent, but as soon as you stop, You're looping all the gains.

I read this : The big problem with Superdrol is that any muscle gained is likely to be lost as soon as the steroid is stopped. This is because the 20lbs isn?t really ?muscle? it is in fact cellular water (which is different from estrogen water retention). The common cycle of Superdrol is a gain of 18lbs and then a loss of 8lbs after the cycle giving you a net gain of only about 10 lbs. This is a problem because everyone knows you are on steroids when you gain 20lbs in 4 weeks, only to lose 15lbs of that 2 weeks later. Unless you like being looked at as a ?roid head? you will want to avoid Superdrol for this reason. _


SUPER-DMZ Rx 8 WEEK PRO-ANABOLIC MASS CYCLE


FIRST 4 WEEKS:

Super-DMZ Rx Rx - 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 3 caps daily 
Liv-52 4 caps during the meals split in twice
HCG 1000 iU/week split in twice



PCT for the last 4 weeks:

Clomid 100-75-75-50
Liv-52 4 caps during the meals split in twice
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 3 caps daily
E-Control Rx - 3 caps daily (last 3 weeks)


----------



## big recon (Jul 30, 2012)

Will do Heavy.......


----------



## allen001 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re:*



John Connor said:


> Yes, you likely will get ED from Deca.



Tell me how and tell me what is the remedy for erectile dysfunction.


----------



## allen001 (Jul 30, 2012)

John Connor said:


> What they advertise is what you get.


k can you plz tell me in detailed about it
did u used it...


----------



## pasamoto (Jul 31, 2012)

was reading your article on tren, and how to optimally use it. correct me if im wrong but you said that you prefer to run your test twice as high as your tren. others people say low test/high tren. could you explain the reasoning behind these 2 diff protocols? thankyou


----------



## allen001 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re:*



pasamoto said:


> was reading your article on tren, and how to optimally use it. correct me if im wrong but you said that you prefer to run your test twice as high as your tren. others people say low test/high tren. could you explain the reasoning behind these 2 diff protocols? thankyou



Well using tren help to get muscle boost, increases testosterone.
But i think you shouldn't go for it
I has wide side effects there are many other safe testosterone booster try them .. Avoid tren.


----------



## pasamoto (Aug 1, 2012)

wtf are you babbling about, tren doest boost test, it shuts it down! you are in no way answering my question, please go away.


----------



## bostonpaul (Aug 2, 2012)

Ha ha funny because when I first read this I said to myself, "great, cant wait to read these," 
then as a side note I thought, "this is what "heavyiron " should be doing lol !

BP


----------



## bostonpaul (Aug 2, 2012)

pasamoto said:


> wtf are you babbling about, tren doest boost test, it shuts it down! you are in no way answering my question, please go away.



Sounds like he is reading the marketing bs of some supplement company selling "legal steroids" like "trenabol" or something like that.
Or maybe he just mis worded what he was thinking ?
Tren boosting test? Tren is a form of test and I guess in THAT way if you ADD it to ypour system...but I agree, in no way does any evidence indicate that natty test does anything but shut down when you use Trenbolone lol

BP


----------



## bostonpaul (Aug 2, 2012)

allen001 said:


> Well using tren help to get muscle boost, increases testosterone.
> But i think you shouldn't go for it
> I has wide side effects there are many other safe testosterone booster try them .. Avoid tren.



Bro,
TREN aka trenbolone is NOT a test booster Bro...its a strong 19 nor steroid used to increase lean mass in beef cattle.
Here is a quick explaination Bro.

Trenbolone compounds have a binding affinity for the androgen receptor five times as high as that of testosterone.[SUP][6][/SUP] Once metabolized, the drugs have the effect of increasing nitrogen uptake by muscles, leading to an increase in the rate of protein synthesis. It may also have the secondary effects of stimulating appetite and decreasing the rate of catabolism, as all anabolic steroids are believed to; however, it should be noted that catabolism likely increases significantly once the steroid is no longer taken.[SUP][7][/SUP] Trenbolone has proven popular with anabolic steroid users as some believe it is not metabolized by aromatase or 5α-reductase into estrogenic compounds such as estradiol, or into DHT; however, studies on this are mixed with some studies showing a potential increase in both.[SUP][8][/SUP][SUP][9][/SUP] At least one study in rats has shown that Trenbolone causes gene expression with the androgen receptor at least as potent as DHT. This evidence tends to indicate Trenbolone can cause an increase in male secondary sex characteristics without the need to convert to DHT.[SUP][10][/SUP]
Since steroids generally cause virilization effects in women in even small doses, this drug should not be taken by women. Kidney toxicity has been suggested, but has not yet been proven, and scientific evidence supporting the idea is absent from the bodybuilding community that perpetuates this idea. The origin of this myth most likely has to do with the rust colored oxidized metabolites of trenbolone which are excreted in urine and often mistaken for blood.[SUP][11][/SUP] Trenbolone and 17epi-trenbolone are both excreted in urine as conjugates that can be hydrolyzed with beta-glucuronidase.[SUP][12][/SUP] This implies that trenbolone leaves the body as beta-glucuronides or sulfates


----------



## allen001 (Aug 2, 2012)

bostonpaul said:


> Bro,
> TREN aka trenbolone is NOT a test booster Bro...its a strong 19 nor steroid used to increase lean mass in beef cattle.
> Here is a quick explaination Bro.
> 
> ...




k thanks for the explanation
k tell me do u know any good testosterone booster..
Tell me plz reply plz i am waiting.....


----------



## bostonpaul (Aug 2, 2012)

Looking forward to a signed copy of your first hardcover/paperback

Serious, always enjoy reading your posts...best of luck

BP



heavyiron said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> For years I have written under the heavyiron screen name but a few months back I started writing formal articles and needed to use a regular name. I am John Connor aka heavyiron.


----------



## bostonpaul (Aug 2, 2012)

allen001 said:


> k thanks for the explanation
> k tell me do u know any good testosterone booster..
> Tell me plz reply plz i am waiting.....



Bro,
This is heavyirons post and he would know better than me anyway.
But yes, aromason is excellent for raising test but its usfulness can be counter productive for muscle gaining purposes
Aromason and clomid is good to help raise test from dormancy or shutdown....after a cycle...but truely ask heavyiron for what you are looking for as my knowledge of test boosters is limited. When I want more test...I inject test-e or test prop. As far as something that raises natural test on a consistant lasting level?????hmmmm Im at the mercy of marketing...again..respectfully....heavyiron is the man to ask lol
BP

*BTW I should mention that the tren explanation I used was borrowed...I did not write that.
BP*


----------



## allen001 (Aug 3, 2012)

bostonpaul said:


> Bro,
> This is heavyirons post and he would know better than me anyway.
> But yes, aromason is excellent for raising test but its usfulness can be counter productive for muscle gaining purposes
> Aromason and clomid is good to help raise test from dormancy or shutdown....after a cycle...but truely ask heavyiron for what you are looking for as my knowledge of test boosters is limited. When I want more test...I inject test-e or test prop. As far as something that raises natural test on a consistant lasting level?????hmmmm Im at the mercy of marketing...again..respectfully....heavyiron is the man to ask lol
> ...



k thanks bro,
I am looking for something which would help to to increase testosterone and my libido too.
i want to build muscles and libido.

Do u know anything about it, please help me and reply
Its urgent....

Does test-e help to get long lasting testosterone does it help you to get muscle building.
Tell me......
please reply.


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 4, 2012)

Lol HeavyIron!!!! You're probably  becoming crazy with all our stupid questions! Insult us If it can help you to resist.


----------



## BP2000 (Aug 4, 2012)

John in your opinion will everyone that takes AAS eventually be on TRT?  What are the main reasons that users seem to end up on TRT at a young age, typically <40?

Is it not waiting enough time between cycles, poor PCT, or heavy usage that contributes to lowering test level's?  Or perhaps a combination of those factor's? 

It seems like almost everyone who does cycles; even those with proper PCT, there test levels progressively declines after each cycle.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 5, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> John a last thing and I will let you in peace for many many weeks!!!!!
> 
> I was reading your article on Super DMZ RX 2.0, I was thinking to try it for a long time and it seems perfect to cut, you'll find below the cycle a bit modified.
> 
> ...



You will only be able to run the SDMZ about 4-6 weeks max. This is a very short time frame for a cut. I would stack the SDMZ with Testosterone. Your previous cycle layout is fine. Just add the SDMZ the first 4-6 weeks.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 5, 2012)

allen001 said:


> Tell me how and tell me what is the remedy for erectile dysfunction.


Cialis at 20mg every other day.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 5, 2012)

allen001 said:


> k can you plz tell me in detailed about it
> did u used it...



Yup, CEM Cialis is VERY good at 20mg every other day.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 5, 2012)

pasamoto said:


> was reading your article on tren, and how to optimally use it. correct me if im wrong but you said that you prefer to run your test twice as high as your tren. others people say low test/high tren. could you explain the reasoning behind these 2 diff protocols? thankyou



I like more Test to keep energy, libido and mood elevated but depending on your goals you can run Tren higher. I have done this towards the end of a prep to drop water.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 5, 2012)

allen001 said:


> k thanks bro,
> I am looking for something which would help to to increase testosterone and my libido too.
> i want to build muscles and libido.
> 
> ...



Read the following link ---> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html

Cialis and Testosterone would make an excellent stack for libido, ED and building muscle.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 5, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> John in your opinion will everyone that takes AAS eventually be on TRT?  What are the main reasons that users seem to end up on TRT at a young age, typically <40?
> 
> Is it not waiting enough time between cycles, poor PCT, or heavy usage that contributes to lowering test level's?  Or perhaps a combination of those factor's?
> 
> It seems like almost everyone who does cycles; even those with proper PCT, there test levels progressively declines after each cycle.



Most guys can recover but time off is the biggest factor for successful recovery. I abused steroids for years but did not need HRT until I was 39 years old.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 5, 2012)

*Strongest oral designer ever blow out sale!!!*

*Now discounted for fast liquidation!

Buy 3 get one free!

Use discount code heavyiron15 for an additional 15% off! 

Click this link for blow out pricing---> IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Metha-Drol Extreme

The strongest oral ever Metha-Drol Extreme is being discontinued due to it being classed as an anabolic steroid. This designer steroid will not be sold after August 29th.

METHA-DROL EXTREME - Pro-Anabolic Mass Stack*














*-The Most Powerful Anabolic Stack Available*
-Promotes Rapid Weight Gain
-Gain Serious Muscle Mass & Strength
-Increases Lean Muscle Mass
-Increases Strength & Power

[VIEW LABEL] 

*This product should only be used by healthy adults at least 21 years old. Do not exceed the recommended dose or duration of 4 weeks. Do not use if you are at risk of, or being treated for diabetes, liver problems or high blood pressure. Do not drink alcohol while using this product, and increase daily water intake. Advanced Cycle Support Rx should always be used along with Metha-Drol Extreme. This product can negatively affect male fertility. Always Consult your health care professional before using any dietary supplements.* 

*FINAL BLOW-OUT SALE!*​


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 6, 2012)

John Connor said:


> You will only be able to run the SDMZ about 4-6 weeks max. This is a very short time frame for a cut. I would stack the SDMZ with Testosterone. Your previous cycle layout is fine. Just add the SDMZ the first 4-6 weeks.



Thx I will do that but you probably didn "t see  that I planned to use Winstrol. 10 weeks of orals will fuck my cholesterol and liver. I will drop winny and lower Test P at 50mg ED 

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9300 avec Tapatalk


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 6, 2012)

Heavy, is there a testing protocol for prop?


----------



## allen001 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re:*



John Connor said:


> Cialis at 20mg every other day.



I have tried it but it didn't work well
Hey did u tried yohimbe or nitropumpxl i have heard about them did u know any thing about it.
i read about them some facts from this yohimbe and nitropumpxl reviews. DO u think should i use them.


I need  help.
Its urgent...


----------



## allen001 (Aug 6, 2012)

John Connor said:


> Read the following link ---> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html
> 
> Cialis and Testosterone would make an excellent stack for libido, ED and building muscle.




I have used cialis it help but take long time to show results.
Tell me do u know any other testosterone booster. Do u have any idea.


----------



## bostonpaul (Aug 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *
> 
> 
> the effects of testosterone*​
> ...


*great read heavyiron!
Thank you for taking the time to do this
bp*


----------



## allen001 (Aug 7, 2012)

good heavyiron for the rich source of information.


----------



## liquidmuscle1 (Aug 11, 2012)

*We are always hearing that our muscles repair and grow at night not in the gym...so does it make sence then to take an oral (if using any) at bed time?

LM1*


----------



## Rooney55 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Heavy I am an aspiring bodybuilder who is 26 years old and 200 pounds. I have done about 5 or 6 cycles now over the last 3 years and have ran stuff like test e, test c, deca, dbol and tren. My question is about having kids. I am really worried that using AAS will not allow me to have kids in the long run, this has been a worry for a while now! I have just done a 16 week cycle of text cyp at 600 mg PW with dbol for first 4 weeks at 30 mg and tren for 5 weeks, I cam off the tren as it was really lowering my sex drive and had to purchase some viagra for a while after! I ran nolva at 20mg ED for the whole cycle as i am prone to gyno and arimidex is too expensive in the UK! For my PCT i waited 2 weeks after last shot and done 100 mg clomid ED for 14 days and nolva 20mg for 40 days, tribulus ED also.

I feel fine at the minute and my boys are full and sex drive is okay, I am now 8 weeks after my last shot!

Really I am wondering your opinion on having kids after AAS and the best thing to do to stay fertile. Would 12 week cycles of 600 mg test cyp for instance with 8 weeks off, with a pct of 20 mg nolva for 40 days and clomid 100 mg for 14 days be sufficient for recovery and fertility in the long run? Or is it better to also add the HCG in for the 2 weeks directly afgter the last AAS shot?

Appreciate your help and time, sorry for the long thread!


----------



## John Connor (Aug 11, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Heavy, is there a testing protocol for prop?


Not one based on science.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 11, 2012)

allen001 said:


> I have used cialis it help but take long time to show results.
> Tell me do u know any other testosterone booster. Do u have any idea.



[h=4]*ANABOLIC-MATRIX Rx - Testosterone Booster*[/h]Maximize Natural Testosterone Levels 







*-Increases Natural Levels of Testosterone*
-Increases Strength and Stamina
-Promotes Deep Sleep Enhancing GH Levels
-Stimulates Sexual Drive and Performance
-Prevents Testosterone from being Converted to Estrogen
-Supports General Health, Energy and Vitality
-Lowers Estrogen Levels 


[VIEW LABEL]


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Aug 11, 2012)

John Connor said:


> Not one based on science.



Thanks Heavy.. Always appreciate


----------



## John Connor (Aug 11, 2012)

liquidmuscle1 said:


> *We are always hearing that our muscles repair and grow at night not in the gym...so does it make sence then to take an oral (if using any) at bed time?
> 
> LM1*



Recovery is a key element of body building. We need plenty of rest but I'm not sure the timing of oral AAS will really make much difference. I would just make sure to space out orals during the day if you are worried about it and use an estered oil AAS.


----------



## big recon (Aug 13, 2012)

HEAVY - could you please give me the differences between NPP vs Deca, and which one you like any why.....


----------



## BP2000 (Aug 14, 2012)

What are the risk of infections getting into the injection site?  Example if a person goes fishing in a bay that has lots of bacteria and has injected into the thigh the day before.  Is there any risk of bacteria getting into the injection site?


----------



## allen001 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re:*



John Connor said:


> *ANABOLIC-MATRIX Rx - Testosterone Booster*
> 
> Maximize Natural Testosterone Levels
> 
> ...






Thanks for the information.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 18, 2012)

big recon said:


> HEAVY - could you please give me the differences between NPP vs Deca, and which one you like any why.....



NPP is a fast acting Nandrolone and Deca is a slower acting version due to the longer ester. NPP will spike Nandrolone levels a bit higher mg for mg than Deca. I typically only use low dose Deca but NPP has a terrific following. I guess it really depends on your goals brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 18, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> What are the risk of infections getting into the injection site?  Example if a person goes fishing in a bay that has lots of bacteria and has injected into the thigh the day before.  Is there any risk of bacteria getting into the injection site?


I would say the risk is low. How did it go?


----------



## John Connor (Aug 18, 2012)

allen001 said:


> Thanks for the information.



You are very welcome brother


----------



## Rooney55 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Heavy I am an aspiring bodybuilder who is 26 years old and 200 pounds. I have done about 5 or 6 cycles now over the last 3 years and have ran stuff like test e, test c, deca, dbol and tren. My question is about having kids. I am really worried that using AAS will not allow me to have kids in the long run, this has been a worry for a while now! I have just done a 16 week cycle of text cyp at 600 mg PW with dbol for first 4 weeks at 30 mg and tren for 5 weeks, I cam off the tren as it was really lowering my sex drive and had to purchase some viagra for a while after! I ran nolva at 20mg ED for the whole cycle as i am prone to gyno and arimidex is too expensive in the UK! For my PCT i waited 2 weeks after last shot and done 100 mg clomid ED for 14 days and nolva 20mg for 40 days, tribulus ED also.

I feel fine at the minute and my boys are full and sex drive is okay, I am now 8 weeks after my last shot!

Really I am wondering your opinion on having kids after AAS and the best thing to do to stay fertile. Would 12 week cycles of 600 mg test cyp for instance with 8 weeks off, with a pct of 20 mg nolva for 40 days and clomid 100 mg for 14 days be sufficient for recovery and fertility in the long run? Or is it better to also add the HCG in for the 2 weeks directly afgter the last AAS shot?

Appreciate your help and time, sorry for the long thread!


----------



## BP2000 (Aug 20, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I would say the risk is low. How did it go?




Well we go fishing in the Texas  bay system's and sometimes get cut on the oyster reef's while wading. I think it should be ok. I was injecting B-12 ED. Do you ever have any results from using B-12? I am injecting 1000mcg (1ML) ED for 30 day's.


----------



## charley (Aug 20, 2012)

HEAVY.....how can I lower my Hemocrit......I'm off test for 6 wks.....on blood presure meds , but my hemocrit is 20.1...very high...besides drawing blood what else can I do ??????    Pills, Liquids, Fruit ???  thanks...


----------



## Saney (Aug 20, 2012)

Heavy, I have something coming out of my butt.. is it a hemorrhoid or Wart from diseased bf?


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*



Saney said:


> Heavy, I have something coming out of my butt.. is it a hemorrhoid or Wart from diseased bf?



Jesus .......


----------



## CityHunter (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

Would you recomand Taurine with Sdmz 2.0 to avoid back pumps? 3mg/day ?


----------



## John Connor (Aug 25, 2012)

Rooney55 said:


> Hi Heavy I am an aspiring bodybuilder who is 26 years old and 200 pounds. I have done about 5 or 6 cycles now over the last 3 years and have ran stuff like test e, test c, deca, dbol and tren. My question is about having kids. I am really worried that using AAS will not allow me to have kids in the long run, this has been a worry for a while now! I have just done a 16 week cycle of text cyp at 600 mg PW with dbol for first 4 weeks at 30 mg and tren for 5 weeks, I cam off the tren as it was really lowering my sex drive and had to purchase some viagra for a while after! I ran nolva at 20mg ED for the whole cycle as i am prone to gyno and arimidex is too expensive in the UK! For my PCT i waited 2 weeks after last shot and done 100 mg clomid ED for 14 days and nolva 20mg for 40 days, tribulus ED also.
> 
> I feel fine at the minute and my boys are full and sex drive is okay, I am now 8 weeks after my last shot!
> 
> ...



The simplest thing you can do to remain fertile is using HCG on cycle. 500iu twice weekly.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 25, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Well we go fishing in the Texas  bay system's and sometimes get cut on the oyster reef's while wading. I think it should be ok. I was injecting B-12 ED. Do you ever have any results from using B-12? I am injecting 1000mcg (1ML) ED for 30 day's.


Good to hear,

I take my B vitamins orally myself.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 25, 2012)

charley said:


> HEAVY.....how can I lower my Hemocrit......I'm off test for 6 wks.....on blood presure meds , but my hemocrit is 20.1...very high...besides drawing blood what else can I do ??????    Pills, Liquids, Fruit ???  thanks...



Stay very well hydrated and give blood or go off long term.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 25, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Would you recomand Taurine with Sdmz 2.0 to avoid back pumps? 3mg/day ?



It couldn't hurt but I have zero back pumps on SDMZ 2.0 myself.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 25, 2012)

Saney said:


> Heavy, I have something coming out of my butt.. is it a hemorrhoid or Wart from diseased bf?



I'll get checked out.

xoxo


----------



## charley (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks HEAVY.............


----------



## big recon (Aug 29, 2012)

Heavy, I just got my blood work back after being off for 3 months and my test was @ 373. I am just know trying to dial in my test for possible TRT.  If I may ask, what is your test @ when you are cruising or what would be acceptable range while cruising. Thanks.....


----------



## fit4life (Aug 31, 2012)

Heavy i have used the search button and found some material on HGH. Is there any  begginers guide on how to reconstitute the gh and how to measure your doses out using a insulin syringe. If so could you send me a link? I know you had a lot of info in Uncle Z section at one time. I would really appreciatte your help, thanks.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2012)

*Human Growth Hormone ~ A Practical Application*







*Human Growth Hormone ~ A Practical Application* 


_by John Connor_


Growth hormone (GH) ~ Human growth hormone (GH) is a protein made in the pituitary gland. GH is not only responsible for growth. It also plays an important role throughout an adult?s life by helping to regulate metabolism?the body?s ability to turn food into energy. Many bodybuilders use GH once they have hit a wall in their development with steroid use alone. 

*GH the next level?* 

GH is the next level for more experienced users of anabolic steroids. If you want to take your body to the next level, GH may be the next step. GH has clearly been shown to increase muscle mass and to enhance fat loss while improving recovery and even helping with injury repair, especially cartilage. It?s almost as if GH restores ones youth. This is exactly what the anti-aging industry believes GH does. In their writings it?s common to see them promote GH as the fountain of youth. Typically the goal is to replace hormone levels so replacement doses are commonly prescribed for anti-aging purposes. This usually falls in the range of 1-3iu GH daily. Male patients are usually screened to see if other hormones need to be replaced such as Testosterone. Up to 200mg of Testosterone weekly may be administered. 

*The fountain of youth for the aging* 

The following claims are made about GH and have been consistently reported by users for anti-aging purposes. 

? Lowers fat stores and increases lean muscle mass
? Invigorates skin tone and suppleness
? Augments bone density to avoid osteoporosis
? Boosts brain power and increases memory retention
? Heightens the drive and interest to have sex
? Enhances the well-being and health of the whole body, both physically and mentally
? Assists in having a restful sleep
? Perks up the mind and reduces fatigue and depression 

*Practical Application* 

Obviously the anti-aging claims of GH are desirable but what about the gym rat or high level competitor who wants to utilize this growth promoting hormone? For anti-aging purposes, doses as low as 2iu daily will work but if losing body fat and packing on muscle are your goals then the lower GH doses are just not enough. 

It is my opinion that maximal fat burning GH doses start somewhere around 4-6iu daily in men. For maximal fat burning AND adding maximal muscle mass that range appears to be around 8-12iu GH daily. No matter if your goal is anti-aging, fat lose or maximum fat lose AND increased muscle mass, I recommend at least 5 months of GH administration. GH is a long term commitment and there is a lesser benefit to using GH for shorter durations. This can be quite expensive so many users will skip days during the week. For example, the 5 on 2 off protocol is commonly used to get the desired effects but at the same time reduce cost. Essentially the user administers a daily dose Mon-Fri and then dose not administer a dose on the weekends. Another popular protocol is only using GH every other day. The EOD method has some scientific support so it would be my first recommendation for GH users who want to reduce cost. 

*What are the possible side effects of Growth Hormone?* 

You may experience discomfort, soreness, or redness where Human Growth Hormone is injected. 

Contact your doctor immediately if you experience: 

Ongoing injection site discomfort
Curvature of the spine (scoliosis)
Joint pain
Puffy hands and/or feet (caused by fluid retention)
Changes in vision, a bad headache, or nausea with or without vomiting
Hip or knee pain
A need to limp when you walk
Pain in wrist (carpal tunnel)
Allergic reaction


*Reconstituting GH* 

Most GH kits come in small 10iu vials in boxes or kits of 10 vials. Essentially 100iu total. The reason they come in smaller vials is so the peptide does not degrade. If you mix a vial and do not use it for a 2 weeks or so the peptide will likely be degraded therefore if you mix GH in smaller vials it can be used very quickly before degrading of the peptide occurs. 






Wash hands and sterilize work area. Sterilize rubber stoppers on vials with alcohol. GH may be reconstituted at various strengths. Using less bacteriostatic water will provide a higher concentration of final product which will allow for smaller injection volume. 

With a 10iu kit, inject 1 ml (cc) into the vial with the GH powder. Direct the stream of water down the side of the glass, being careful not to direct the stream of water directly into the GH powder; swirl gently until powder is completely dissolved in solution. DO NOT SHAKE VIAL. Refrigerate solution. 

The above example will yield 10iu of GH per 1 ml (cc) 100 units. 

1/2 ml (50 units) will yield 5iu GH.
1/4 ml (25 units) will yield 2.5iu GH.
1/10th (10 units) will yield 1iu GH. 

Parenteral drug products should be inspected visually for particulate matter and discoloration prior to administration. If the water is not clear, discard the product. 

*STABILITY AND STORAGE* 

Before Reconstitution ? vials of TEV-TROPIN? are stable when refrigerated at 36? to 46?F (2? to 8?C). Expiration dates are stated on the labels. 

After Reconstitution ? vials of TEV-TROPIN? are stable for up to 14 days when reconstituted with bacteriostatic 0.9% sodium chloride (normal saline), USP, and stored in a refrigerator at 36? to 46?F (2? to 8?C). Do not freeze the reconstituted solution. 

*Stacking GH* 

Many users report a synergy when using GH and Steroids together. It is commonly reported that the fat burning effects and gains in LBM are much more profound with GH and Testosterone. Therefore in order to maximize the benefits of GH I would not use it alone and highly recommend stacking GH with AAS. Testosterone has been proven to reduce body fat and increase LBM in a dose dependent relationship up to 600mg weekly. Therefore I recommend that experienced male users seeking performance enhancement administer at least 600mg of Testosterone weekly stacked with 5iu GH daily for a duration of 5 months. This stack will illicit significant increases in lean body mass and a significant reduction in body fat if nutrition, training and recovery are properly in place. 






References:
1. Effects of Human Growth Hormone in Men over 60 Years Old
2. Prevention of Growth Deceleration after Withdrawal of Growth Hormone Therapy in Idiopathic Short Stature
3. Synergistic effects of testosterone and growth hormone on protein metabolism and body composition in prepubertal boys.
4. The Effects of Growth Hormone and/or Testosterone in Healthy Elderly Men: A Randomized Controlled Trial 


*About the Author:*






John Connor is a researcher in the field of performance enhancing drugs and nutrition related to the bodybuilding lifestyle. Connor writes frequently about the real life application of these compounds in an advisory and educational role. Connor is also an advocate of the decriminalization of male hormone use in adults. John Connor does not advocate readers engage in any illegal activity; always consult a medical doctor before using any medication.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2012)

big recon said:


> Heavy, I just got my blood work back after being off for 3 months and my test was @ 373. I am just know trying to dial in my test for possible TRT.  If I may ask, what is your test @ when you are cruising or what would be acceptable range while cruising. Thanks.....



1,000 ng/dl +/- 200 ng/dl


----------



## fit4life (Sep 1, 2012)

Heavy, i want to thank you very much for the GH Article on practical applications.   I love all the great info that you share, ive spent hours looking over all your material!  Thanks again!


----------



## big recon (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks Heavy, much appreciated....


----------



## keepitgreen (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm on 1ml test cyp 200mg which is (prescribed) by doc and been running 1ml tren acet (which is not) every 3 days, doc had only been checking low serum test every 6 months as I've been on test for a little over a year now due to low T and I will be 30 in November .. Well to the point my doc moved and past me down to one of her colleges and this new doc has ordered all new blood test that consits of, TSH, Testosterone level total, Vitamin B12 Level,CBC Automated, CMP (comprehensive Metabolic Panel), Lipid Panel Fasting... I haven't taken a shot of tren since the 3rd week of June cause I new I had to meet new doctor, how much longer should I wait before getting blood test done??? Tren Acet is short acting but Isteriod says Tren Acet is detectable for 4 to 5 months, I only took 12 shots of 25ml bottle of BD.. Before that I was running 1ml of Tren Depot every 3 days and never showed up on low serum blood test? A note she put that got me spooked Was Diagnoses Long-term (current) use of other Medications..


----------



## spartan1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Do you know if Tren Hex will break down into a faster ester. The reason I ask is I ran a cycle about 3-4 months ago have bloods completed everything was great. So I started my next run with Tren Hex being one of the products and the color has gotten a good amount darker and the was only about 1/3 of the multi dose left over so there was exposure to air. But it seems like it is kicking in a lot quicker than before. Seems like I can feel it only after 1 wk and last time it took about 3-4 weeks to feel it. I am running it like this for the first 10 wks. 300 Test Cyp 400 EQ and 300 Tren Hex. the last 10 wks will be 750 Test Enth and 750 EQ. Thanks for your feedback. P.S I am running Dbol right now for the first 3-4 wks at 50 mg ED 25 AM and 25 PM.


----------



## John Connor (Sep 5, 2012)

keepitgreen said:


> I'm on 1ml test cyp 200mg which is (prescribed) by doc and been running 1ml tren acet (which is not) every 3 days, doc had only been checking low serum test every 6 months as I've been on test for a little over a year now due to low T and I will be 30 in November .. Well to the point my doc moved and past me down to one of her colleges and this new doc has ordered all new blood test that consits of, TSH, Testosterone level total, Vitamin B12 Level,CBC Automated, CMP (comprehensive Metabolic Panel), Lipid Panel Fasting... I haven't taken a shot of tren since the 3rd week of June cause I new I had to meet new doctor, how much longer should I wait before getting blood test done??? Tren Acet is short acting but Isteriod says Tren Acet is detectable for 4 to 5 months, I only took 12 shots of 25ml bottle of BD.. Before that I was running 1ml of Tren Depot every 3 days and never showed up on low serum blood test? A note she put that got me spooked Was Diagnoses Long-term (current) use of other Medications..


Trenbolone will not elevate T levels. Docs typically do not test for steroids they instead test your T levels. No worries.


----------



## John Connor (Sep 5, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> Do you know if Tren Hex will break down into a faster ester. The reason I ask is I ran a cycle about 3-4 months ago have bloods completed everything was great. So I started my next run with Tren Hex being one of the products and the color has gotten a good amount darker and the was only about 1/3 of the multi dose left over so there was exposure to air. But it seems like it is kicking in a lot quicker than before. Seems like I can feel it only after 1 wk and last time it took about 3-4 weeks to feel it. I am running it like this for the first 10 wks. 300 Test Cyp 400 EQ and 300 Tren Hex. the last 10 wks will be 750 Test Enth and 750 EQ. Thanks for your feedback. P.S I am running Dbol right now for the first 3-4 wks at 50 mg ED 25 AM and 25 PM.



You likely are just a bit more sensitive to Tren. The ester cannot change.


----------



## fit4life (Sep 7, 2012)

Trying to steer clear of insulin but want to get the most out of GH. Is there any compound or peptide that you could run alongside GH to mimic the effects of insulin? Thanks...


----------



## tacoman (Sep 10, 2012)

_Hey heavy iron I got a quick question on my next cycle, would appreciate to hear your input. So I am going to be running tren hex for the first time along with test cyp. This is not my first time using tren however, last cycle I used 75 ed so 525 of tren ace. _

_Now I want to run atleast that same amount, or up to 100mg ed. Since it is tren hex though, the ester weight is different. Tren ace has .83 active hormone while tren hex has .65. So it seems 700mg ew of tren hex would be somewhere along the lines of equal to 75mg ed of tren ace. Is this correct in my assumption? Also since it is a long ester, will it have a build up effect that make a bigger impact than tren ace?_

_I was thinking 700 or 800mg tren hex and 300mg of test cyp ew. What you think of this and would you lower or raise anything?_

_Thanks a bunch for the help_


----------



## tacoman (Sep 11, 2012)

titan said:


> Trying to steer clear of insulin but want to get the most out of GH. Is there any compound or peptide that you could run alongside GH to mimic the effects of insulin? Thanks...



nothing will mimic insulin abilities 100% obviously, but this closest thing in its partitioning is legit igf lr3 but its alot more expensive then insulin


----------



## John Connor (Sep 13, 2012)

titan said:


> Trying to steer clear of insulin but want to get the most out of GH. Is there any compound or peptide that you could run alongside GH to mimic the effects of insulin? Thanks...



I would use Testosterone with GH as it has been proven to create a synergistic effect when stacked with HGH.

You could manipulate natty insulin by using a sugary drink immediately post training. I like a large scoop of Gatorade, 10 grams of Creatine Mono, BCAA's and Glutamine. 30 minutes later consume a 50 gram whey isolate shake. 90 minutes later have a solid meal.


----------



## John Connor (Sep 13, 2012)

tacoman said:


> _Hey heavy iron I got a quick question on my next cycle, would appreciate to hear your input. So I am going to be running tren hex for the first time along with test cyp. This is not my first time using tren however, last cycle I used 75 ed so 525 of tren ace. _
> 
> _Now I want to run atleast that same amount, or up to 100mg ed. Since it is tren hex though, the ester weight is different. Tren ace has .83 active hormone while tren hex has .65. So it seems 700mg ew of tren hex would be somewhere along the lines of equal to 75mg ed of tren ace. Is this correct in my assumption? Also since it is a long ester, will it have a build up effect that make a bigger impact than tren ace?_
> 
> ...



Your concept on ester weight is true but I would start with a bit lower dose on the Hex as side effects are common with Tren. You can always bump the dosage after 2-3 weeks if no sides present.


----------



## charley (Sep 13, 2012)

*heavy/john*

heavy....my Hemoglobin was    20.1  now it's 17.1........I'm taking 10mgs a day of lisinopril......off test 3months,,,,,can I safely start up doing 200mgs a week ??????

....my BP is now 130 / 78.......do you think its O.K.....I miss my Test .... feel weak no drive.... zero sex drive.....thanks....charley


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 13, 2012)

Absolutely.


----------



## spartan1 (Sep 14, 2012)

John Connor said:


> You likely are just a bit more sensitive to Tren. The ester cannot change.



Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 15, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me.



No problem brother.

Good luck!


----------



## tacoman (Sep 16, 2012)

John Connor said:


> Your concept on ester weight is true but I would start with a bit lower dose on the Hex as side effects are common with Tren. You can always bump the dosage after 2-3 weeks if no sides present.



Thanks a bunch john. But is there such thing as a build up effect? I used a steriod calculator and confused on the blood serum levels from this. So with both versions the dosage per week of actual tren is the same. The first one is what I ran my last cycle of tren ace

Day 1: 0mg T, 75mg E/D/T




Day 2: 0mg T, 131.8mg E/D/T




Day 3: 0mg T, 174.9mg E/D/T




Day 4: 0mg T, 207.5mg E/D/T




Day 5: 0mg T, 232.2mg E/D/T




Day 6: 0mg T, 251mg E/D/T




Day 7: 0mg T, 265.2mg E/D/T




Day 8: 0mg T, 276mg E/D/T




Day 9: 0mg T, 284.2mg E/D/T




Day 10: 0mg T, 290.4mg E/D/T




Day 11: 0mg T, 295.1mg E/D/T




Day 12: 0mg T, 298.7mg E/D/T




Day 13: 0mg T, 301.4mg E/D/T




Day 14: 0mg T, 303.4mg E/D/T




Day 15: 0mg T, 304.9mg E/D/T




Day 16: 0mg T, 306.1mg E/D/T




Day 17: 0mg T, 307mg E/D/T




Day 18: 0mg T, 307.7mg E/D/T




Day 19: 0mg T, 308.2mg E/D/T




Day 20: 0mg T, 308.6mg E/D/T




Day 21: 0mg T, 308.9mg E/D/T




Day 22: 0mg T, 309.1mg E/D/T




Day 23: 0mg T, 309.3mg E/D/T




Day 24: 0mg T, 309.4mg E/D/T




Day 25: 0mg T, 309.5mg E/D/T




Day 26: 0mg T, 309.6mg E/D/T




Day 27: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T




Day 28: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T




Day 29: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T




Day 30: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T




Day 31: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T




Day 32: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T




Day 33: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T




Day 34: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T




Day 35: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T




Day 36: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T




Day 37: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T




Day 38: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T




Day 39: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T




Day 40: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T




Day 41: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T




Day 42: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T




Day 43: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T




Day 44: 0mg T, 309.7mg E/D/T






this is the same dosage wise that I calculated with tren enanthate but it seems the blood serum levels are alot higher when they build up. Does this have some merit when trying to get a equivalent dose as my last cycle?


Day 1: 0mg T, 320mg E/D/T




Day 2: 0mg T, 289.8mg E/D/T
Day 3: 0mg T, 262.5mg E/D/T
Day 4: 0mg T, 237.8mg E/D/T
Day 5: 0mg T, 535.3mg E/D/T




Day 6: 0mg T, 484.8mg E/D/T
Day 7: 0mg T, 439.2mg E/D/T
Day 8: 0mg T, 717.8mg E/D/T




Day 9: 0mg T, 650mg E/D/T
Day 10: 0mg T, 588.8mg E/D/T
Day 11: 0mg T, 533.4mg E/D/T
Day 12: 0mg T, 803mg E/D/T




Day 13: 0mg T, 727.2mg E/D/T
Day 14: 0mg T, 658.8mg E/D/T
Day 15: 0mg T, 916.7mg E/D/T




Day 16: 0mg T, 830.2mg E/D/T
Day 17: 0mg T, 751.9mg E/D/T
Day 18: 0mg T, 681.1mg E/D/T
Day 19: 0mg T, 936.8mg E/D/T




Day 20: 0mg T, 848.5mg E/D/T
Day 21: 0mg T, 768.6mg E/D/T
Day 22: 0mg T, 1016.1mg E/D/T




Day 23: 0mg T, 920.2mg E/D/T
Day 24: 0mg T, 833.5mg E/D/T
Day 25: 0mg T, 755mg E/D/T
Day 26: 0mg T, 1003.7mg E/D/T




Day 27: 0mg T, 909.1mg E/D/T
Day 28: 0mg T, 823.5mg E/D/T
Day 29: 0mg T, 1065.8mg E/D/T




Day 30: 0mg T, 965.2mg E/D/

Thanks alot john for the insight ​


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

John was wondering if you know What happened to Built? She suddenly disappeared at the end of december one year ago and since then.... no news from her??????


----------



## big recon (Sep 18, 2012)

*Heavy,*

What do you think about HUMAPRO. Do you think it really beats the whey or is it hype......


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 19, 2012)

Heavy,

Do you have a place where I can read up on all your publishings/write ups?  I would really appreciate a link to it please.  I really want to start "understanding" what and why things happen when we take our "supplements".  Thank you!


----------



## ebfitness (Sep 19, 2012)

Just finished reading this WHOLE thread...I'm a genius now, haha! Thanks for this awesome thread, Heavy!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 19, 2012)

^^^^ This.


----------



## John Connor (Sep 20, 2012)

Steroid calculators are hypothetical, not actual blood androgen levels so  I would be careful not to take them too literally. Not sure what values you plugged into the calculator so I cannot comment on the results. The practical application is to start with a bit lower dose on the Hex as side effects are common with Tren and Hex takes some time to clear if you have bad sides and need to stop.



tacoman said:


> Thanks a bunch john. But is there such thing as a build up effect? I used a steriod calculator and confused on the blood serum levels from this. So with both versions the dosage per week of actual tren is the same. The first one is what I ran my last cycle of tren ace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John Connor (Sep 20, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> John was wondering if you know What happened to Built? She suddenly disappeared at the end of december one year ago and since then.... no news from her??????



Not sure brother but I miss her contributions here.


----------



## John Connor (Sep 20, 2012)

big recon said:


> *Heavy,*
> 
> What do you think about HUMAPRO. Do you think it really beats the whey or is it hype......



I think for dieting its great. I wouldn't replace every meal with it but immediately post training or at night time its a great product.


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 20, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> John was wondering if you know What happened to Built? She suddenly disappeared at the end of december one year ago and since then.... no news from her??????



roid overdose.




j/k


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 20, 2012)

John how does the HPTA function in regards to shutdown and time period.  For instance if you do a 12 weeker you are shutdown 100%.  And most ppl recover fine from that cycle.  So since the HPTA is shutdown, couldn't you hypothetically run 250mg of test for a year or longer and PCT and your HPTA will still come back fine?  

I guess my question is how resilient is the HPTA?  If you shut it down for to long does it forget to come back online or take longer?  I know stronger compounds will supress it more like deca but let's say for argument sake only test.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

John don't know if you saw a recent thread on SDMZ but one Guy told he had to drop it after just three days because hé was loosing all his hair. What do you think about that?


----------



## spartan1 (Sep 21, 2012)

Question If someone is running a cycle like this:
250 Test Enth
300 Tren Hex
400 EQ

And they want to increase the dosage keeping in mind the Tren sides what would be the best way to increase? 
ie. would it be better to increase the Test to say 300mg per wk, or would it be better to increase the Tren H to 400 per wk? 

The EQ is fine for now because after wk 10 they will kick it up to 750 per wk and the Test up to about 500 to 750 per wk for another 10 wks for a total run of 20 wks. 

Thanks look forward to your feedback.


----------



## kobefan234 (Sep 22, 2012)

Does Ephedrine HCL work without the caffeine and aspirin ? As a stand alone. If so, what dose is efficacious ?


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 23, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> John how does the HPTA function in regards to shutdown and time period.  For instance if you do a 12 weeker you are shutdown 100%.  And most ppl recover fine from that cycle.  So since the HPTA is shutdown, couldn't you hypothetically run 250mg of test for a year or longer and PCT and your HPTA will still come back fine?
> 
> I guess my question is how resilient is the HPTA?  If you shut it down for to long does it forget to come back online or take longer?  I know stronger compounds will supress it more like deca but let's say for argument sake only test.


Most HRT/Endo specialists can restore the HPTA in healthy people given enough time and proper treatment no matter the length of steroid use.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 23, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> John don't know if you saw a recent thread on SDMZ but one Guy told he had to drop it after just three days because h? was loosing all his hair. What do you think about that?



I have not seen that side effect declared before but I suppose it may be possible in certain populations. SDMZ had no effect whatsoever on my hair but I'm not genetically predisosed to hair loss.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 23, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> Question If someone is running a cycle like this:
> 250 Test Enth
> 300 Tren Hex
> 400 EQ
> ...



If you want to limit tren sides then I would not increase the tren dose. I like to run my Testosterone higher than 250mg weekly myself but your proposed cycle is fine.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 23, 2012)

kobefan234 said:


> Does Ephedrine HCL work without the caffeine and aspirin ? As a stand alone. If so, what dose is efficacious ?



Ephedrine works as a stimulent and/or appetite suppressant by itself.

Depending on how you respond to Epedrine I would start with a low dose and work my way up.


----------



## big recon (Sep 27, 2012)

*HEAVY,*

My son is 6'0, 170 lbs and 20yrs old. He wants to start competing in the npc physique class and has been lifting hard for the past year. He is very defined and only on protein,creatine and bcaa's. What prohormone or other supplements would you recommend to give him some size (without AAS) Thanks......


----------



## kobefan234 (Sep 27, 2012)

Do you think 40mg Andriol (Test Undecanoate) would be good pre-workout?


----------



## jshel12 (Sep 28, 2012)

Cycle question reguarding bulking, libido, and not too much stress on kidneys due to low to low-moderate protein in urine.

I cruise on 200-250 mgs of test e. And during cycle I'll use HCG 250IU 2 x weekly .75mgs of arimidex daily and 10 mgs of nolva 2x daily. Im gyno prone.  I also will throw in a few 45 min cardio sessions a week to keep fat off even though I'm pretty lean already.

Weeks 1-4 2 caps of methadrol extreme
Weeks 1-11 750 mgs of test e after that back to 200 mgs of test e
Weeks 1-10 250 mgs of deca
Weeks 9-12 2 caps of methadrol extreme

I can add, lower test and deca, and was also wondering if 2 4 week stints over 12 weeks is too much methdrol extreme. Any input is greatly appreciated


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 28, 2012)

big recon said:


> *HEAVY,*
> 
> My son is 6'0, 170 lbs and 20yrs old. He wants to start competing in the npc physique class and has been lifting hard for the past year. He is very defined and only on protein,creatine and bcaa's. What prohormone or other supplements would you recommend to give him some size (without AAS) Thanks......



I prefer guys wait until they are 21 but my preferred PH of choice for a first cycle is Halo Extreme. It converts to Oral Turinabol upon ingestion. Most guys find that 3 caps daily is their sweet spot on Halo Ex.

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Halo Extreme


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 28, 2012)

kobefan234 said:


> Do you think 40mg Andriol (Test Undecanoate) would be good pre-workout?



Probably a bit weak to be honest brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 28, 2012)

jshel12 said:


> Cycle question reguarding bulking, libido, and not too much stress on kidneys due to low to low-moderate protein in urine.
> 
> I cruise on 200-250 mgs of test e. And during cycle I'll use HCG 250IU 2 x weekly .75mgs of arimidex daily and 10 mgs of nolva 2x daily. Im gyno prone.  I also will throw in a few 45 min cardio sessions a week to keep fat off even though I'm pretty lean already.
> 
> ...



Might be a bit much on the Metha-drol. I would get labs in week 8 to determine further use of Metha-drol brother.


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

May I pin HCG in my shoulder?


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 28, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> May I pin HCG in my shoulder?



Absolutely.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 28, 2012)

big recon said:


> *HEAVY,*
> 
> My son is 6'0, 170 lbs and 20yrs old. He wants to start competing in the npc physique class and has been lifting hard for the past year. He is very defined and only on protein,creatine and bcaa's. What prohormone or other supplements would you recommend to give him some size (without AAS) Thanks......




Ph's are nothing more than a dangerous (largely untested) form of aas. I would say something mean.. but i dont feel like it right now


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 28, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> Ph's are nothing more than a dangerous (largely untested) form of aas. I would say something mean.. but i dont feel like it right now


Halodrol is the most popular; most used PH in all of history. That's why I recommended it. 

Please take your ignorance outside of this thread.

Thanks


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*



heavyiron said:


> Halodrol is the most popular; most used PH in all of history. That's why I recommended it.
> 
> Please take your ignorance outside of this thread.
> 
> Thanks



This!!!!



Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9300 avec Tapatalk


----------



## littlekev (Sep 29, 2012)

Mr.Conner hello, its good to be back on Iron Mag. A car accident had me in intensive care for a month. So im trimming body fat now and upped my test and added decca. Im 238 bodyfat is higher than i like but im trimming it now and keeping test dose lower about 400mg a week with 400 mg decca to help joints and back. So im not going for the gusto on this one just wanna cut belly fat a little, get my strength back, and broaden my shoulders. I am using test e and decca. I plan to run 500mg test e, and 400mg decca with an oral starter and finisher. also am waiting on some kits, but may save them. So the dilemma is the orals. I dont want a ton of water, for an ai i am using adex 1mg eod and the origional anabolic xtreme rebound xt which is 3,17-dioxoetioallocholan-1,4,6-triene. so at my disposal is and all very high potent quality<br>Dbol<br>Anadrol<br>Superdrol (anabolic xtreme)<br>p-mag (competative edge labs)<br>anavar<br>phera plex (The original, put in vac sealed packs stored in freezer<br>M1t (the original by gaspari)<br><br>So i wanna blow up some but not drastic, and gain strength but as i said not look like a powerlifter, what should i run?<br> the phera?<br> im stuck between the phera and superdrol. I want size but id rather pack on 15 lbs of cleaner less water muscle. actually i dont want any real weight added on i just want my muscles to pop again (stay swollen) and also get my strength back, brewed some fina so a little of that in mix.<br><br>cycle= 500mg test e wk1-16<br>          400mg decca wk 1-16<br>          tren a 150 mg mon, wed, fri wk 1-10<br>          17b-Triol / b androstenetriol (anabolic xtreme, origional discontinued 07) (for estrogen control with adex <br><br>So what oral should i add that will help bring out some definition, increase strength, and even burn fat. I do have the precursor to winstrol its Megazol by generic labz, and also about 300 anavar. I think i will run the phera since ive never used it


----------



## CityHunter (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Q &amp;amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

Heavy, with the sudden colder temperature I'm sick. Got Throat ache. How do you treat yourself since you can't take acetaminophen (paracetamol) with SDMZ?????


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

Other question, I started to cut à week prior to begin my cycle. I'm monitoring my diet with Fitday. My weight was going down but since few days I'm regaining weight even my diet is the same. I'm around 2000cals per day sometimes less.

Was wondering if SDMZ is the reason of that???? What should I do?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 3, 2012)

littlekev said:


> mr.conner hello, its good to be back on iron mag. A car accident had me in intensive care for a month. So im trimming body fat now and upped my test and added decca. Im 238 bodyfat is higher than i like but im trimming it now and keeping test dose lower about 400mg a week with 400 mg decca to help joints and back. So im not going for the gusto on this one just wanna cut belly fat a little, get my strength back, and broaden my shoulders. I am using test e and decca. I plan to run 500mg test e, and 400mg decca with an oral starter and finisher. Also am waiting on some kits, but may save them. So the dilemma is the orals. I dont want a ton of water, for an ai i am using adex 1mg eod and the origional anabolic xtreme rebound xt which is 3,17-dioxoetioallocholan-1,4,6-triene. So at my disposal is and all very high potent quality<br>dbol<br>anadrol<br>superdrol (anabolic xtreme)<br>p-mag (competative edge labs)<br>anavar<br>phera plex (the original, put in vac sealed packs stored in freezer<br>m1t (the original by gaspari)<br><br>so i wanna blow up some but not drastic, and gain strength but as i said not look like a powerlifter, what should i run?<br> the phera?<br> im stuck between the phera and superdrol. I want size but id rather pack on 15 lbs of cleaner less water muscle. Actually i dont want any real weight added on i just want my muscles to pop again (stay swollen) and also get my strength back, brewed some fina so a little of that in mix.<br><br>cycle= 500mg test e wk1-16<br>          400mg decca wk 1-16<br>          tren a 150 mg mon, wed, fri wk 1-10<br>          17b-triol / b androstenetriol (anabolic xtreme, origional discontinued 07) (for estrogen control with adex <br><br>so what oral should i add that will help bring out some definition, increase strength, and even burn fat. I do have the precursor to winstrol its megazol by generic labz, and also about 300 anavar. I think i will run the phera since ive never used it



sd


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 3, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Heavy, with the sudden colder temperature I'm sick. Got Throat ache. How do you treat yourself since you can't take acetaminophen (paracetamol) with SDMZ?????



Push fluids and use vitimin C with plenty of rest. You can take some meds if you really need it but I would only take a couple doses max.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 3, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Other question, I started to cut ? week prior to begin my cycle. I'm monitoring my diet with Fitday. My weight was going down but since few days I'm regaining weight even my diet is the same. I'm around 2000cals per day sometimes less.
> 
> Was wondering if SDMZ is the reason of that???? What should I do?



Steroids will cause water retention in the muscle. Don't worry about the scale. Use the mirror to track progress. I would take pics every week and compare them.


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 3, 2012)

> acetaminophen (paracetamol) with SDMZ?????



what is the issue with taking both at the same time?


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

Liver issue! SDMZ is harsh on the liver and adding acetaminophen will stress it more...


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

Yep before yourte answer I did that combined with a special spray, worked wonderful. Ok for the scale, I'll forget it for a while.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 3, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> what is the issue with taking both at the same time?



Both are liver stressing and acetaminophen especially so.


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

Heavy, for a natty as I am with just two cycles almost behind him and who plans to probably do some others, what problem can I have or expect now or in few years? Should I expect a total suppression of my T level and then should I have to be on TRT forever? What other matter could I possibly encounter and you may facing now yourself, even if I  probably won't never use the same dosage that you do?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 7, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Heavy, for a natty as I am with just two cycles almost behind him and who plans to probably do some others, what problem can I have or expect now or in few years? Should I expect a total suppression of my T level and then should I have to be on TRT forever? What other matter could I possibly encounter and you may facing now yourself, even if I  probably won't never use the same dosage that you do?



Best thing to do is take time off and fully recover. I would get labs and a physical at least once per year. Things to watch closely are Hematocrit, HDL, BP and liver enzymes.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 7, 2012)

*Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

Dear John,
Do you feel a small dose of HCG during TRT would be a positive or negative? And this starting TRT with low T and testes looking like anabolic pee's? Thanks brother


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 7, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Dear John,
> Do you feel a small dose of HCG during TRT would be a positive or negative? And this starting TRT with low T and testes looking like anabolic pee's? Thanks brother



I have used it off and on for years. 500iu HCG twice weekly is perfect. Some guys feel better on it but it will aromatize so be sure to keep up on your AI usage brother.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 7, 2012)

*Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

^ thanks heavy.. My endo is young and willing to try this with me. I will give feedback... Thanks again


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 8, 2012)

You are very welcome brother.


----------



## fit4life (Oct 9, 2012)

Heavy, should growth hormone be refrigerated b4 reconstitution?  Can it be stored in room temp b4 reconstituting without degrading the peptide?  Thank u in advance.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 10, 2012)

titan said:


> Heavy, should growth hormone be refrigerated b4 reconstitution?  Can it be stored in room temp b4 reconstituting without degrading the peptide?  Thank u in advance.



It needs to be kept in a cool dark place. Refrigeration would be ideal brother.


----------



## fit4life (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ Thank You Heavy!


----------



## The Bicep (Oct 11, 2012)

John, when reconstituting HCG, how much water would you recommend for 5000 iu? Is it worth trying to keep the volume lower and does this effect absorbtion rate? Thanks.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 13, 2012)

The Bicep said:


> John, when reconstituting HCG, how much water would you recommend for 5000 iu? Is it worth trying to keep the volume lower and does this effect absorbtion rate? Thanks.



I like less water volume so I would advise 2.5ml for 5,000iu. You may mix it any way you like.

*HCG (Chorionic Gonadotropin) - Clinical Pharmacology*


----------



## plt (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Heavy,

Over the past few months I have heard a lot about this "new....no so new....amazing" product of ptren.. The proponyltrenbolone. Being you have been around the block a few times, as I have, what are your thought about this product?


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi bro, few questions:

- You told me to not look the scale while I'm cutting (SDMZ+TestE) but look the result in the mirror. You were right! My weight is still the same around 98kg/100kg, but I'm losing fat, I look bigger but I'm losing fat, I start to see my abs and I have a nice hip now! But at one point I'm gonna have to lose weight to be more lean... I'm eating less than 2000 cals a day and can't eat less. How then will I be able to get leaner??? Obviously there is a big water retension cause by steroids. Should I keep going what I do now or something else? My LBM is around 86kg....

-Second question, after my cut with SDMZ and TEST E, what shoud I do for diet on PCT and after to be sure to avoid to take 20 kgs in a month?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 18, 2012)

plt said:


> Hey Heavy,
> 
> Over the past few months I have heard a lot about this "new....no so new....amazing" product of ptren.. The proponyltrenbolone. Being you have been around the block a few times, as I have, what are your thought about this product?



Lots of hype but not that great on paper so far. Its supressive, a progesterone, not very anabolic in animals, and likely hard to bind to the AR but the bro's that are selling it say its great. LOL!

Honestly, I don't really have a strong opinon either way but its cheap so try it and let us know.


----------



## plt (Oct 18, 2012)

Heavy,  sir, that's what I like about you.  Always a honest answer. I appreciate you for that!  
Thank you


----------



## spartan1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Heavy, How much caber should one be taking on a cycle of Tren. I am running tren hex set up like this
Tren hex 400 per wk 200 every 4th day
Test 300 per wk same as above
EQ 400 per wk same as above. 

HCG 500 2x's per wk
Arimidex approx. .50mg - .75mg per wk MWF or MF
Caber .5mg MWF
Proviron 25mg AM / PM

P.S. in wk 8 and just started the caber, HCG and proviron last wk. 

Thanks


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 20, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Hi bro, few questions:
> 
> - You told me to not look the scale while I'm cutting (SDMZ+TestE) but look the result in the mirror. You were right! My weight is still the same around 98kg/100kg, but I'm losing fat, I look bigger but I'm losing fat, I start to see my abs and I have a nice hip now! But at one point I'm gonna have to lose weight to be more lean... I'm eating less than 2000 cals a day and can't eat less. How then will I be able to get leaner??? Obviously there is a big water retension cause by steroids. Should I keep going what I do now or something else? My LBM is around 86kg....
> 
> -Second question, after my cut with SDMZ and TEST E, what shoud I do for diet on PCT and after to be sure to avoid to take 20 kgs in a month?



I would hire a nutrition coach. I absolutely love carb cycling myself.

Keep a decent amount of fat in your PCT diet and keep training hard.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 20, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> Heavy, How much caber should one be taking on a cycle of Tren. I am running tren hex set up like this
> Tren hex 400 per wk 200 every 4th day
> Test 300 per wk same as above
> EQ 400 per wk same as above.
> ...



Caber may or may not be needed. Get labs and see where your prolactin is at. Some guys see little elevation. 

Your Caber dose is fine though for a ballpark amount.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 20, 2012)

*Ostarine SARM Profile*

*Ostarine SARM Profile*

October 18, 2012





_by John Connor
_
*((2S)-3-(4-cyanophenoxy)-N-[4-cyano-3-(trifluoromethyl)phenyl]-2-hydroxy-2-methylpropanamide)
*
Imagine a compound that elicits steroid like muscle building effects with little or no androgenic side effects, a compound that packs on lean body mass while lowering body fat in individuals who don?t even weight train, a compound that is safe to use for months and may even be used by females because it does not cause females to develop male sex characteristics, a compound that makes you feel good, improves sleep, increases libido and changes body composition positively. Well, we don?t need to imagine this compound because Osta rx possesses these traits and is a present day reality.

*Read the rest of this article ?*


----------



## Johnyb (Oct 22, 2012)

Epic thread to read and follow along to. Took me two days to catch up but well worth the read.  Thanks John for all your kind support to everyone.  I just posted a PM to you with a cycle question.  Would love your feedback and then will share with everyone else on here.

Thanks,

JohnyB


----------



## kobefan234 (Oct 27, 2012)

when is the ideal time to take hydrochlorothiazide?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 27, 2012)

kobefan234 said:


> when is the ideal time to take hydrochlorothiazide?


*How should this medicine be used?*

Hydrochlorothiazide comes as a tablet and liquid to take by mouth. It usually is taken once or twice a day. If you are to take it once a day, take it in the morning; if you are to take it twice a day, take it in the morning and in the late afternoon to avoid going to the bathroom during the night. Take this medication with a meal or snack. Follow the directions on your prescription label carefully, and ask your doctor or pharmacist to explain any part you do not understand. Take hydrochlorothiazide exactly as directed. Do not take more or less of it or take it more often than prescribed by your doctor.

Hydrochlorothiazide controls high blood pressure but does not cure it. Continue to take hydrochlorothiazide even if you feel well. Do not stop taking hydrochlorothiazide without talking to your doctor.

Hydrochlorothiazide - PubMed Health


----------



## Johnyb (Oct 27, 2012)

Johnyb said:


> Epic thread to read and follow along to. Took me two days to catch up but well worth the read.  Thanks John for all your kind support to everyone.  I just posted a PM to you with a cycle question.  Would love your feedback and then will share with everyone else on here.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> JohnyB



Hey John I sent you a PM on Monday to review my cycle.  Have you had a chance to review?  I would really appreciate your feedback.
I can share cycle with everyone else on here after you've had a chance to review.  Thank you in advance.

JohnyB


----------



## kobefan234 (Oct 30, 2012)

how bad does testosterone cyp or e trash lipids ? if one were to use only 500-600mg of test e or c. no other AAS just Test 

Triglycerides, HDL, LDL


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 30, 2012)

Johnyb said:


> Hey John I sent you a PM on Monday to review my cycle.  Have you had a chance to review?  I would really appreciate your feedback.
> I can share cycle with everyone else on here after you've had a chance to review.  Thank you in advance.
> 
> JohnyB



I'm backed up on PM's but feel free to ask here brother.


----------



## G-Train (Oct 30, 2012)

Mr. HeavyIron/John Connor, 

First, I could praise you all day long for how wise and awesome I have come to believe you are. I have so many questions I would like to ask. 

Second, I know I would be wasting much of your time with all my questions so I have decided to ask merely one. Hopefully you can help me out.

Is there a book, blog, website that holds most, if not all this information regarding all the lingo, testimonies, research article/papers, everything that I would need to fully understand and comprehend the amazing world of AAS? Mainly is there a single source that you would recommend?

I hope that makes some sort of sense.  I am not a complete newbie when it comes to AAS but I am still young (22 almost 23) and fresh out of the Army. I guess I am asking more for the reason that I am starting school in January and want to learn to create these gifts for my fellow man. I have a passion not only for biology and chemistry but also helping people and I know that this is a great way to do it.

Edit: I realize that its a long shot and probably impossible to have a single source but if there are several or however many place you could turn me to, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 30, 2012)

I would start with Llewellyns 10th edition Anabolics.

Amazon.com: Anabolics 10th Edition Softcover (William Llewellyn's ANABOLICS): William LLewellyn: Health & Personal Care


----------



## G-Train (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks a lot man!


----------



## spartan1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Heavy, Question for you. I am running my cycle like this and would like your input.
350 Tren h 1/2 E4D
300 Test Enth
400 EQ Bold
I am getting ready to drop the tren and just continue with the Test and EQ, My question is would it be ok to add 200 per wk of Deca for the joints?
It would like this for my last 10 weeks:
Test Cyp 500 to 750 per wk
EQ 600 per wk
Deca 200 per wk.

Thank you for your valued feedback.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 31, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> Heavy, Question for you. I am running my cycle like this and would like your input.
> 350 Tren h 1/2 E4D
> 300 Test Enth
> 400 EQ Bold
> ...



I like to add a compound whenever one is dropped because typically gains will stall if you dont. I would add the deca and up the testosterone to keep gains rolling if it were me.


----------



## kobefan234 (Nov 1, 2012)

I am off AAS for 8 weeks now and I got bloodwork and my Lymphs are high. Why is this? btw I work in a Hospital setting alot.

this test was non-fasted. hence glucose being high


----------



## fit4life (Nov 1, 2012)

Heavy while running 1500mgs of test for 5 weeks now i got my estrogen checked as a baseline and it was 432.2pg/nl. I asked my doc if i could get a script for Aromison and he did. Two weeks later i get tested again and it was 420.2pg/nl. I was dosing 25mgs daily. Should i have doc bump it up to 50mgs daily? I like aromison b/c its not hard on lipids plus i read it helps produce igf1 b/c i am on gh. i am concerned why it would still be so high? What would be normal range and would u recommend i try letro instead? Thanks so much!


----------



## Johnyb (Nov 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm backed up on PM's but feel free to ask here brother.



Thanks John,

I am prepping for my first cycle and have been doing lots of reading over last few months.  
I've put together what I think is a pretty solid cycle for first one.  I want to add some really 
nice lean muscle (I don't mind adding some extra BF in the process either)

I am 34 been training since 16 but took some time off for bad injury a while back. Been back
in the game for last 18 months.  As mentioned above this is fist cycle. I am currently 5'11, 
175 lbs and 7%BF.  

At this size I am back to my ecto/mesomorph frame... lean and strong but would like to work
my way to overall goal of 200 - 210 lbs and 5-7% BF range where I would like to stay and 
maintain for while. Although once I am there I may want more but for now that is my overall 
goal I want to shoot for. No not all in first cycle either lol.. I have some patience 

I am great at tracking my daily macros, weight foods, measuring etc.  For a solid build while on 
cycle *should I be eating 500 calories above maintenance or even more*.  I was planning 
3400-3500 calories and macros around _*40% Protein / 35% Carbs / 25% Fats*_.

Please let me know what you think of these numbers and if I need to adjust my macros better
while on cycle.  

Here's what I've put together based on reading your posts and other treads here.

In short, running Test E and Prop to kickstart things for first 4 weeks and then dropping the Prop
and increasing Test E over cycle.  I added SDMZ 2.0 Weeks 9-12 to keep the gains coming but
 hopefully keep them lean and dry at this point. 

_*Question: Should prop be run possibly 6 weeks at the beginning or is first 4 weeks only fine?*_
_*Question: Would it be best to run SuperDMZ2.0 Weeks 1-4 or Weeks 9-12 per cycle listed below?*_

For PCT... I've heard mixed thoughts on using Clomid but I see you recommend it in many of
your posts along with Nolva. I read and also been recommended to only use Nolva only and not
Nolva plus Clomid together during PCT. So a lil confused on this issue.

Please check my numbers and provide your honest feedback on this.  Thank you so much in 
advance mate. I have Test E , Test Prop, SDMZ2.0 and just need to gather up rest of items 
so your feedback is greatly appreciated.

*Cycle*
Weeks  1-4 - Test Prop 100mg EOD
Weeks  1-6 - Test E 500mg Weekly (Mondays, Thursdays)
Weeks  7-8 - Test E 600mg Weekly (Mondays, Thursdays)
Weeks 9-10 - Test E 750 Weekly (Mondays, Thursdays)
Weeks 9-12 - SDMZ 2.0 - 2 Caps Daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM w/ food) _(or add to beginning Weeks 1-4 if better suit?)_
Weeks 1-10 - Aromasin (10mg EOD if necessary)

*Optional:*
Weeks 11-12 - Test Prop 100mg EOD (in between PCT) (Mon,Wed,Fri,Sun,Tues,PCT)

*PCT* (14 days after last Test E)
Weeks 13-16 - Clomid 75mg/50/50/50 (two weeks after last pin)
Weeks 13-16 - Nolva: 40/20/10/10 
Weeks 13-16 - Aromasin (25/12.5/12.5/6.25mg)

*Other Daily Optional Supps*
Acnedren (1-3 caps daily)
Taurine  (3-5g daily (for back pumps)
Creatine (2x5g Daily)
Glutamine (15-20g daily)
Multi-Vitamin - (1 tab daily)
Krill Oil (2x500mg daily)
Vitamin C (2-3g daily with each meal)
Liv52 Daily (1-2 caps daily) *(do I need this stuff or is there something better?)

*_Thanks in advance,

JohnyB_


----------



## fit4life (Nov 3, 2012)

titan said:


> Heavy while running 1500mgs of test for 5 weeks now i got my estrogen checked as a baseline and it was 432.2pg/nl. I asked my doc if i could get a script for Aromison and he did. Two weeks later i get tested again and it was 420.2pg/nl. I was dosing 25mgs daily. Should i have doc bump it up to 50mgs daily? I like aromison b/c its not hard on lipids plus i read it helps produce igf1 b/c i am on gh. i am concerned why it would still be so high? What would be normal range and would u recommend i try letro instead? Thanks so much!


i wanted to mention this was total estogens checked not estradiol also my free test was >737.1.  what should i do?  Thank you so much!


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 5, 2012)

titan said:


> Heavy while running 1500mgs of test for 5 weeks now i got my estrogen checked as a baseline and it was 432.2pg/nl. I asked my doc if i could get a script for Aromison and he did. Two weeks later i get tested again and it was 420.2pg/nl. I was dosing 25mgs daily. Should i have doc bump it up to 50mgs daily? I like aromison b/c its not hard on lipids plus i read it helps produce igf1 b/c i am on gh. i am concerned why it would still be so high? What would be normal range and would u recommend i try letro instead? Thanks so much!




You realize a baseline is something you get *before* you start gear to know what your E2 is? If you got your bloods 5 weeks in that is not a baseline. And 432ng/dl means nothing without the ranges attached. Different labs have different ranges.  You need to ask for sensitive estrogen essay for males.  Usually you want e2 around 20-30. So you are like an ovulating female, actually higher estrogen than an ovulating female. Why are you running 1.5 grams of test? How many cycles have you done before?


----------



## fit4life (Nov 5, 2012)

^^BP2000, thank you for ur input. U need stats to help me..... 6'2" @ 263lb today. Started training @ 18 i am now 42 averaged around 3 cyles a yr which = 72 cycles under my belt. I pyramid up to 1.5 grams of test for many reasons. I realize what baseline means but this was the best i could do to get comparisons. Midcycle b4 aromison treatment my total estrogen was 432.2ng/ml 2weeks later got tested again it was 420.2ng/ml total estrogens while using 25mgs of script Aromison daily and did not give me a reference range. 
So you are saying that 432ng/ml means nothing without ranges? Maybe i should call lab and ask for ranges? I see my doc next week so i should ask him for a sensitive estrogens essay for males? Thanks for some clarification brother Hopefully Heavy can chime in with his professional input to get help me. I am still learning. Thank you again.


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes the correct way to check estrogen is to ask for an Sensitive Male Estrogen Assay.  I'm not sure what your doc gave you.  Do you have the paperwork by chance?   What is your blood pressure?  If you are worried about it you could stay on 25mg of Aromasin and lower your test dose and re-check in a few weeks.


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Nov 5, 2012)

I on 150mg HRT per week, I get blood work every 6 months, I want to cycle in between the blood work.  I was thinking 12 weeks ON and 12 weeks back to HRT dose, is this enough time to test "normal" on my blood work?  I was probably going to bump it to 500mg/week. Test C

Thanks


----------



## spartan1 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a friend that just picked up Sermorelin or GRF1-Z9 and he was wondering what a reasonable price would be for approx. 10ml? He also wanted to know if this will help with weight loss. Or if there is something better out there that can be used for the purpose of weight loss. It's not for cutting is is for weight loss he is over weight. 

Thank you.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2012)

Very close to the referrence range. Not sure I would worry about a minor elevation. You may have been sick at the time of the draw. I would retest.



kobefan234 said:


> I am off AAS for 8 weeks now and I got bloodwork and my Lymphs are high. Why is this? btw I work in a Hospital setting alot.
> 
> this test was non-fasted. hence glucose being high


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2012)

titan said:


> Heavy while running 1500mgs of test for 5 weeks now i got my estrogen checked as a baseline and it was 432.2pg/nl. I asked my doc if i could get a script for Aromison and he did. Two weeks later i get tested again and it was 420.2pg/nl. I was dosing 25mgs daily. Should i have doc bump it up to 50mgs daily? I like aromison b/c its not hard on lipids plus i read it helps produce igf1 b/c i am on gh. i am concerned why it would still be so high? What would be normal range and would u recommend i try letro instead? Thanks so much!



Aromasin has a short half life in men. 25mg every 12 hours should control aromatase better, however that's a lot of test to control.


----------



## big recon (Nov 8, 2012)

Heavy, 
          I'm going to be running a test and tren  cycle, I was wondering if I should run adex along with caber. What's your thoughts. Thanks.....


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2012)

Johnyb said:


> Thanks John,
> 
> I am prepping for my first cycle and have been doing lots of reading over last few months.
> I've put together what I think is a pretty solid cycle for first one.  I want to add some really
> ...



500 cals over maintenence is good for adding mass.

4 weeks on Prop is fine.

9-12 on the SDMZ.

PCT looks a little bit overkill. I would just run one SERM.

Liv 52 is good for liver protection but not sure you will need it.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2012)

IAMLEGEND1 said:


> I on 150mg HRT per week, I get blood work every 6 months, I want to cycle in between the blood work.  I was thinking 12 weeks ON and 12 weeks back to HRT dose, is this enough time to test "normal" on my blood work?  I was probably going to bump it to 500mg/week. Test C
> 
> Thanks



Yes, you will test normal.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> I have a friend that just picked up Sermorelin or GRF1-Z9 and he was wondering what a reasonable price would be for approx. 10ml? He also wanted to know if this will help with weight loss. Or if there is something better out there that can be used for the purpose of weight loss. It's not for cutting is is for weight loss he is over weight.
> 
> Thank you.



Not sure what the price should be.

Diet and cardio is best for weight loss. However testosterone will help with a good nutrition and weight training plan.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2012)

big recon said:


> Heavy,
> I'm going to be running a test and tren  cycle, I was wondering if I should run adex along with caber. What's your thoughts. Thanks.....



Adex for sure, Caber is likely not needed but you could get labs to check prolactin while on to see.


----------



## Johnyb (Nov 8, 2012)

*Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*



heavyiron said:


> 500 cals over maintenence is good for adding mass.
> 
> 4 weeks on Prop is fine.
> 
> ...





Wound running Nolva only be fine then on this cycle and drop the Clomid? Or the ladder?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 9, 2012)

Johnyb said:


> Wound running Nolva only be fine then on this cycle and drop the Clomid? Or the ladder?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


My personal preferrence is using Nolva on cycle for emergency gyno treatment and Clomid for PCT however either SERM is just fine for PCT.


----------



## Johnyb (Nov 9, 2012)

*Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*



heavyiron said:


> My personal preferrence is using Nolva on cycle for emergency gyno treatment and Clomid for PCT however either SERM is just fine for PCT.



Great thanks bro... Everything is on order and can't wait to start. Only a few more things to come in.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 9, 2012)

Good luck brother.

Have fun!


----------



## spartan1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Question, I just dropped one of my compounds it was Tren Hex a couple weeks ago. I have since increased my test to 600mg wkly 300 2x's per wk and EQ at 600mg wkly 300mg 2x's a wk. My question is could I throw some A-bombs in the mix now. I would just like some feed back if it will agree with the other compounds or not. Thanks


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Which orals have the least affect on lipids, if any, in your experience?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 14, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> Question, I just dropped one of my compounds it was Tren Hex a couple weeks ago. I have since increased my test to 600mg wkly 300 2x's per wk and EQ at 600mg wkly 300mg 2x's a wk. My question is could I throw some A-bombs in the mix now. I would just like some feed back if it will agree with the other compounds or not. Thanks


 Mixing Anadrol with Test and EQ is fine. I like 50mg Anadrol daily myself.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 14, 2012)

IAMLEGEND1 said:


> Which orals have the least affect on lipids, if any, in your experience?



Proviron would probably be one of the safest for lipids but also one of the weakest.


----------



## spartan1 (Nov 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Mixing Anadrol with Test and EQ is fine. I like 50mg Anadrol daily myself.



You don't think it would make my BP go through the roof. I was just asking because I believe they both increase RBC's.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 16, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> You don't think it would make my BP go through the roof. I was just asking because I believe they both increase RBC's.



BP could raise. If you are concerned buy a cuff and monitor it.


----------



## Flathead (Nov 19, 2012)

I can't believe this is the first time I'm seeing this???!! Good shit heavy!!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 21, 2012)

Flathead said:


> I can't believe this is the first time I'm seeing this???!! Good shit heavy!!



Thank you brother!


----------



## longworthb (Nov 21, 2012)

What do u think about running deca and tren e together at 400 each for 12 weeks? With 750 a week test? I know a lot of people say not to run 2 19 nors together on cycle but if u can keep prolactin levels down and Ed isn't an issue why not?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 21, 2012)

longworthb said:


> What do u think about running deca and tren e together at 400 each for 12 weeks? With 750 a week test? I know a lot of people say not to run 2 19 nors together on cycle but if u can keep prolactin levels down and Ed isn't an issue why not?



I don't see a problem with mixing Tren and Deca as long as the total dose is reasonable and/or within previous experiences of the user. 

Many guys on the net over emphasize prolactin issues on Trenbolone but we have little data to support it from science. Obviously if you start lactating then there is a problem but some guys have ZERO elevation in prolactin levels on Tren. In fact we have science that proves prolactin does not increase at all in animal studies when Tren is administered. However there could be other factors that are causing issues. My advice is to jump on the Tren and Deca and then get prolactin levels measured to see for yourself. Might save you a few hundred in uneeded ancillaries =)

I think ED is more the issue but again with a hormonal panel we can usually fix ED issues pretty easily. Keep free T high, E2 reasonable and Prolactin in the normal male range and possibly use Cialis if you have to.

Bottom line; try it and get labs. You will forever know what YOUR body does with these meds not some parrot on the net. =)


----------



## big recon (Nov 21, 2012)

*HEAVY,*
            For the first time I am going to cruise at about 200 mg test a week. The question is, should I use an AI while cruising or not.....


----------



## longworthb (Nov 21, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I don't see a problem with mixing Tren and Deca as long as the total dose is reasonable and/or within previous experiences of the user.
> 
> Many guys on the net over emphasize prolactin issues on Trenbolone but we have little data to support it from science. Obviously if you start lactating then there is a problem but some guys have ZERO elevation in prolactin levels on Tren. In fact we have science that proves prolactin does not increase at all in animal studies when Tren is administered. However there could be other factors that are causing issues. My advice is to jump on the Tren and Deca and then get prolactin levels measured to see for yourself. Might save you a few hundred in uneeded ancillaries =)
> 
> ...


 true that bro. I'm thinking about running 400 of each. I am pretty prone to prolactin sides but I'm confident i can keep them under control. Probably going to run some proviron on cycle too to help keep Ed sides away. Never had deca dick or a problem when running tren with my dick not working so I'm pretty sure ill be ok


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 22, 2012)

longworthb said:


> true that bro. I'm thinking about running 400 of each. I am pretty prone to prolactin sides but I'm confident i can keep them under control. Probably going to run some proviron on cycle too to help keep Ed sides away. Never had deca dick or a problem when running tren with my dick not working so I'm pretty sure ill be ok


Just playing with your nips can raise prolactin so don't be too quick to blame the meds. Many guys freak out on cycle and can't leave their nips alone from the paranoia. Get labs. You might find much of your issues are E2 related.

Good luck


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 22, 2012)

big recon said:


> *HEAVY,*
> For the first time I am going to cruise at about 200 mg test a week. The question is, should I use an AI while cruising or not.....



I do but I'm older and aromatase seems to increase with age. Get E2 labs while on your cruise and see where your estradiol measures so you can make an informed decision brother.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks for the advice bro. The one thing I noticed last tren cycle was puffy nips. They didn't itch hurt or anything and there was no lump but I did lactate a little. Upped my caber and it went away pretty quick. I've been blessed being not very estrogen prone. Only thing I have a problem with is cystic acne. What do u recommend for it? I've used Nizoral as body wash. Used accutane also but it was beating me up pretty bad. I've been looking into brundels acnedren


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 22, 2012)

If you want a long term solution then nothing even comes close to Accutane. 20mg daily for 5-6 months.


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Nov 24, 2012)

Heavy what do you think about stacking Anadrol @ 50mg with 3 caps of Super DMZ rx2.0 ? Also how do you feel about just cruising on test and then when blasting instead of raising the Test dosages just adding an oral like Super DMZ rx 2.0 @ 3-4 caps so essentially its just adding a oral. It makes for easier obtainable cycles and way cheaper, just not sure about results. Also I notice of course the higher dosages I have taken of orals like Winstrol/ Anavar/ Superdrol the better results I got (duh ? but it seemed to make a huge difference not just a small substantial one), does this go for the new Super DMZ rx2.0? I notice alot of people only run it @ 2 caps but I feel I would probably need and see way better results @ 4 caps a day ?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 24, 2012)

I would not stack Anadrol and SDMZ due to the excessive load on your liver and lipids. 2 caps daily is best on SDMZ as far as cost vs benefit to your health but more adventuresome users may opt for 3 caps daily on a short run.


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 25, 2012)

Heavy, I'm about to finish my 10 weeks cycle, Test E and the first 4 weeks with SDMZ. I can't believe it but I had ZERO sides Z E R O! Is this normal????

Second question, when would be the perfect moment to have a blood test done to see if everything go back to normal inside my body? Few weeks after PCT?

This cutting cycle hasn't been too bad I lost 10kg keeping my gains and improving my mass quality. Still have to lose some kilos but my six pack is visible now!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 26, 2012)

Zero sides is great! I would say that's the norm for about 50% of users. 

I would get labs 4-6 weeks post PCT brother.


----------



## newguy35 (Nov 27, 2012)

Great thread! Thank you so much for sharing you knowledge Heavy...there's so much nonsense on the web, it's great to hear a voice of reason among all the noise.

I was wondering if you could go over your basics for GH use. Do you prefer split up twice a day (AM and midafternoon) as was traditional, or a big bolus pre or postworkout (with insulin although I realize you'd rather not talk about that compound) as is becoming popular? Do you feel there are any compounds that stack better with GH, besides lots of test, than others? At what point dose wise with GH should adding T3 or T4 be considered? Do you like to use differently while bulking vs dieting? There's some talk of your body building up antibodies to GH, so people are suggesting 1-2 month breaks every 6 months or so...do you buy into this theory? Others just say run as much as you can afford and tolerate as long as you can...what do you think?

Also, this is much more of a subjective question, but do you feel there's a Bang for your buck ratio with AAS and GH? For instance if I saw a guy, who just wanted to be a big strong freak or competitive bodybuilder one day running 15 IUs of GH a day but only 400mg of test a week...I'd probably be inclined to tell him to up the freaking dose of test to make the most of that GH. You have any ratio you like to see? 2 gms of gear per week to 10 IUs a day, or 1 gm of test a week per 5 IUs of GH...I dunno.

Thank you again.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 27, 2012)

newguy35 said:


> Great thread! Thank you so much for sharing you knowledge Heavy...there's so much nonsense on the web, it's great to hear a voice of reason among all the noise.
> 
> I was wondering if you could go over your basics for GH use. Do you prefer split up twice a day (AM and midafternoon) as was traditional, or a big bolus pre or postworkout (with insulin although I realize you'd rather not talk about that compound) as is becoming popular? Do you feel there are any compounds that stack better with GH, besides lots of test, than others? At what point dose wise with GH should adding T3 or T4 be considered? Do you like to use differently while bulking vs dieting? There's some talk of your body building up antibodies to GH, so people are suggesting 1-2 month breaks every 6 months or so...do you buy into this theory? Others just say run as much as you can afford and tolerate as long as you can...what do you think?
> 
> ...



Either once or twice daily injects of GH are fine but I personally would inject all at once first thing AM. GH serum levels elevate for quite a few hours so the timing isn't critical. You can stack any steroid with GH but I prefer Testosterone.

There is a debate among experts whether T3 should be used with GH for our purposes but most agree T4 is fine. GH antibodies are proven so its not really a theory. Not sure that can be avoided since the subjects in the study only used for 6 months. 

I think GH is best for fat loss. 5iu daily is plenty.

Bang for the buck? Maybe 4-5iu GH daily and 1,200-1,500mg Test weekly. 

Int J Immunopathol Pharmacol. 2004 Jan-Apr;17(1):33-8.

*Growth hormone antibodies formation in patients treated with recombinant human growth hormone.*

Ahangari G, Ostadali MR, Rabani A, Rashidian J, Sanati MH, Zarindast MR.
Source

Department of Molecular Medicine and Immunology, National Research  Center for Genetic Engineering and Biotechnology, Tehran, Iran. ghah@nrcgeb.ac.ir
Abstract

Human growth hormone  is normally produced by acidophilic cells of the anterior lobe of the  pituitary gland. Recombinant DNA technology has made it possible to  produce rhGH. There have been reports of immunological reactions in  patients treated with rhGH. For this reason, it is necessary to check  sera of patients for presence of antibody against rhGH. Forty-seven  children were treated for up to 6 months with recombinant human growth  hormone (rhGH-Novo), 0.1 IU/Kg body weight, subcutaneously, three times  weekly. The magnitude of growth response was similar to those expected  from clinical experience with pituitary growth hormone. We examined sera  for specific antibodies against rhGH by ELISA methods. Four patients  developed serum antibodies against growth hormone. The analysis of these  four sera by Dot blotting method also showed presence of antibodies  against rhGH. In the sera of treated patients, pre-incubated with  different concentration of rhGH, specific antibodies were detected by  neutralizing assay. This finding was confirmed by ELISA technique. In  conclusion, the main concern with anti-GH antibodies could be their  ability to neutralize circulating growth hormone and inhibition its  growth promoting effect.

PMID:
    15000864
    [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## oufinny (Nov 27, 2012)

*Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

John - what is your recommendation for running accutane? Dose and duration to clear cystic acne on my back and shoulders?  I hear 20mg for four months, correct or no? If you have a preference for "brand" can you PM me? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 28, 2012)

oufinny said:


> John - what is your recommendation for running accutane? Dose and duration to clear cystic acne on my back and shoulders?  I hear 20mg for four months, correct or no? If you have a preference for "brand" can you PM me? Thanks in advance!!!



I personally would use 20mg Accutane daily for 4-6 months. This is the lowest dose that was found effective for acne in studies. 6 months is the standard treatment duration.

I would never exceed 40mg daily due to probable side effects.


----------



## newguy35 (Nov 28, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Either once or twice daily injects of GH are fine but I personally would inject all at once first thing AM. GH serum levels elevate for quite a few hours so the timing isn't critical. You can stack any steroid with GH but I prefer Testosterone.
> 
> There is a debate among experts whether T3 should be used with GH for our purposes but most agree T4 is fine. GH antibodies are proven so its not really a theory. Not sure that can be avoided since the subjects in the study only used for 6 months.
> 
> ...



Well 4 out of 47 isn't terrible odds. I wonder if it's a individual thing, as in only some people develop them, or everyone does and it's just a matter for time. My immunology is a little rusty...how long of breaks would you recommend to combat this?

Any suggestions on how much t4 is appropriate to go along with GH?

That dosing schedule they put the children on is interesting too....that'd be 10 iu three times a week for me. 

Thank you again!


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 30, 2012)

Heavy I have a loss of memory. It's the end of my cycle. I'm gonna wait two weeks for ester clears out. 

Am I right if I'm starting right now the dosage of Aromasin you recommend 20mg/20mg/20mg/10mg Aromasin (20mg daily for 3 weeks, 10mg daily in week 4)???? Or should I keep going with 10mg like on cycle during these two weeks and then start with the dosage you mentioned when PCT begins?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2012)

newguy35 said:


> Well 4 out of 47 isn't terrible odds. I wonder if it's a individual thing, as in only some people develop them, or everyone does and it's just a matter for time. My immunology is a little rusty...how long of breaks would you recommend to combat this?
> 
> Any suggestions on how much t4 is appropriate to go along with GH?
> 
> ...



I don't think taking breaks from GH will mitigate the GH antibodies but I really don't know.

T4 must be used in much higher doses to be as effective as T3. Typically a dosage of 300 mcg/day to achieve the same results as 25-100 mcg/day of T3 (Cytomel).


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Heavy I have a loss of memory. It's the end of my cycle. I'm gonna wait two weeks for ester clears out.
> 
> Am I right if I'm starting right now the dosage of Aromasin you recommend 20mg/20mg/20mg/10mg Aromasin (20mg daily for 3 weeks, 10mg daily in week 4)???? Or should I keep going with 10mg like on cycle during these two weeks and then start with the dosage you mentioned when PCT begins?



I like an AI the entire time the aromatizing steroid is clearing (testosterone) and while using HCG since it also can increase E2. After the Test and HCG clear I like a SERM like Clomid or Nolvadex.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

Ok so What do I do??????


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Ok so What do I do??????



You need to provide me with detailed info about your cycle. I don't know what you are running compound wise or ester wise. When is you last pin? Are you planning on using HCG? Without these details I cannot help you. I also don't know if you just want an AI dose. Your question is just to broad brother. Narrow it down and provide details please.


----------



## newguy35 (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks heavy!


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 2, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You need to provide me with detailed info about your cycle. I don't know what you are running compound wise or ester wise. When is you last pin? Are you planning on using HCG? Without these details I cannot help you. I also don't know if you just want an AI dose. Your question is just to broad brother. Narrow it down and provide details please.



Sorry Bro here is my cycle below. My last pin was on friday. I used as you can see below HCG all along the cycle and will do during the ester is clearing out from day 1 to 16. My question is, should I start the dosage you mentionned in your cycle thread right now ( 20mg/20mg/20mg/10mg Aromasin) or should I just keep going with the same dosage while on cycle (10/12,5mg) during these two weeks and then begin the new dosage (20mg/20mg/20mg/10mg) when PCT begins?


My 10 weeks cycle :

Weeks 1-4: Super-DMZ Rx 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)


Sunday : 
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Monday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin 
500iu HCG 
1 quarter tablet of Procar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Tuesday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin 
350mg Enanthate 
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg) 
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Wednesday :
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Thursday : 
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
500iu HCG
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice


Friday : 
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
350mg Enanthate
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Saturday :
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2012)

If the Aromasin is controlling E2 on cycle then keeping the dose the same while the ester is clearing is fine brother.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

THX Heavy. And when PCT begins 20mg the first 3 weeks and 10mg the last week right?


----------



## Xframe (Dec 7, 2012)

Heavy,

How big is the chance of destroying your leydig cells with blasts of 2500iu HCG every third day in PCT?
And with this being the PCT:

2500iu HCG every third day for 2 weeks
100mg clomid ED for 3 weeks
0,5mg arimidex every fourth day for indefinite time

How long will it take your own test production to start working and to be working optimal after ending the 3 weeks of clomid?


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 7, 2012)

Xframe said:


> Heavy,
> 
> How big is the chance of destroying your leydig cells with blasts of 2500iu HCG every third day in PCT?
> And with this being the PCT:
> ...




Doctors give larger doses than above so don't worry about it.  Especially for two to three weeks you will be fine.  I wouldn't take that much Clomid it can have bad sides.  I would do 50mg split 25mg 2x per day.  If you want to take 100mg split it at least every 8 hours.


----------



## Xframe (Dec 7, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Doctors give larger doses than above so don't worry about it.  Especially for two to three weeks you will be fine.  I wouldn't take that much Clomid it can have bad sides.  I would do 50mg split 25mg 2x per day.  If you want to take 100mg split it at least every 8 hours.



What side effects would you expect with that dose of clomid?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> THX Heavy. And when PCT begins 20mg the first 3 weeks and 10mg the last week right?


You may or may not need the AI duing PCT but the SERM is most important.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

Ok but according to my cycle above, can I keep going with 12, 5 until the end of my cycle and just use clomid during PCT at the dose I mentioned above?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Ok but according to my cycle above, can I keep going with 12, 5 until the end of my cycle and just use clomid during PCT at the dose I mentioned above?



Yes, but I don't see a Clomid dose. 50mg Clomid daily for 4-6 weeks is usually fine in PCT.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2012)

Xframe said:


> Heavy,
> 
> How big is the chance of destroying your leydig cells with blasts of 2500iu HCG every third day in PCT?
> And with this being the PCT:
> ...



Your HCG dose is fine for the duration.

T levels should normalize in a month or two post PCT but some guys take longer.


----------



## Kev101 (Dec 8, 2012)

4th cycle- 220lbs- 6'1- 29 yrs old-bf % can see abs but not ripped- lifting RIGHT for two years now finally...

Going with 200 mg NPP + 200 Test Cyp E3D
Also using Superdrol clone "kickstart" was wonder if just taking 20 mg on workout days is ok? Im only on day two and this stuff gives me a splitting headache, I dont want to take it everyday I hate it already.

Not counting calories but eating 5-6 times a day, each meal 6-8 oz meat + 1 cup rice includes (Whey and Oatmeal in Morning + Whey and Cottage Cheese at night counting as two meals).

Everything looking good? I  dont like taking support suppliments unless I see sides. I never had sides in the past besides high BP. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2012)

Kev101 said:


> 4th cycle- 220lbs- 6'1- 29 yrs old-bf % can see abs but not ripped- lifting RIGHT for two years now finally...
> 
> Going with 200 mg NPP + 200 Test Cyp E3D
> Also using Superdrol clone "kickstart" was wonder if just taking 20 mg on workout days is ok? Im only on day two and this stuff gives me a splitting headache, I dont want to take it everyday I hate it already.
> ...


I like my Test dose 200ish more mg weekly myself.

You can take 10mg SD on non-training days and 20mg on trainig days. Take the SD with a heavy carb meal. Stay very well hydrated.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I like starting cycles with a long estered Test and Deca. The combination provides plenty of horsepower and joint relief for heavy lifting. You can add D-bol and you will have a great mass phase in the beginning of the cycle (6-8 weeks). I then like to switch to Tren, Mast and Prop near the end to drop water and tighten up. Maybe another 6-8 weeks on the cutting phase.



Hey Heavy , First of all I ant believe how informative this section is . I ve learned so much from you so thanks for your time and sharing all of you knowledge ...My question is - I like the cycle you wrote up top I prety much do the same thing myself but I love tne over the last year or 2 . What are your thought of running 100 mgs tne ed all along this cycle ...16-20 weeks ??? Thanks in advance


quick stats 
37 years old at least 30-40 heavy cycles over the last 10 years 
5'9 180 lbs off season


----------



## murf23 (Dec 9, 2012)

couldnt edit in time 180 - 190 lbs when not on gear and never measured bf but im super lean Im a very hard gainer


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 10, 2012)

site injections...myth or no
not synthol
is site enhance real...biceps tris delts


----------



## longworthb (Dec 10, 2012)

^^^^good question. I've seen people say both ways


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 10, 2012)

murf23 said:


> couldnt edit in time 180 - 190 lbs when not on gear and never measured bf but im super lean Im a very hard gainer


could have sworn you were huge in pics


----------



## murf23 (Dec 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> could have sworn you were huge in pics




Have next to no BF so Appear to be heavier and the truth is most guys carry alot of their weight in their legs . But my legs a severly lacking in mass ..Im heavy on the top half . My legs have always been a major problem


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2012)

murf23 said:


> Hey Heavy , First of all I ant believe how informative this section is . I ve learned so much from you so thanks for your time and sharing all of you knowledge ...My question is - I like the cycle you wrote up top I prety much do the same thing myself but I love tne over the last year or 2 . What are your thought of running 100 mgs tne ed all along this cycle ...16-20 weeks ??? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> quick stats
> ...


TNE has a pretty short half life. I would use it pre-training but also run a Cyp base with it.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> site injections...myth or no
> not synthol
> is site enhance real...biceps tris delts



Localized temporary swelling.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 13, 2012)

I meant if Im already doing a test thru the 16 weeks of 1000 mgs a week and on top of that run the TNE at 100 a day pre workout . Do you think 16 of the tne will be to much on the liver ? To toxic with running it that long while Im already doing 1000 mgs a week ?

Thnks Heavy


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 15, 2012)

murf23 said:


> I meant if Im already doing a test thru the 16 weeks of 1000 mgs a week and on top of that run the TNE at 100 a day pre workout . Do you think 16 of the tne will be to much on the liver ? To toxic with running it that long while Im already doing 1000 mgs a week ?
> 
> Thnks Heavy


I don't think liver stress is really an issue but if you are worried about it you could use Advanced Cycle Support for on cycle protection.


----------



## murf23 (Dec 15, 2012)

Already got some on hand . Thanks Heavy


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hey, Heavy! Question... I just got through a cycle and i was treating some gyno that developed. i used letro on the cycle, lower dose until i got gyno symtoms. i increase the letro to 2.5 a day until lumps went away. my question is, Now that im about done, how can i taper off the letro? and/or can i just drop the letro and start running nolva and clomid for my pct? 

Or whatever you would suggest


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas first to you and all your family.
I'm right now in my second week of PCT. First One with 100mg/ ED Second and third with 75 and last one with 50.

I didn't have any acne during the cycle, and now I think clomid is giving me acne. IS it possible and common?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2012)

The rapid changes in hormones may cause acne. Its pretty common in PCT brother.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 24, 2012)

*Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*



heavyiron said:


> The rapid changes in hormones may cause acne. Its pretty common in PCT brother.



Happens to me every cycle but only when Test kicks in. After that I don't get any.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 24, 2012)

for this next year, i plan on blast and cruising with three 16-week blasts, and two 4-week cruises (all sorts of cholesterol/liver support supplements taken everyday, giving blood once a month or so, diet done by Shelby Starnes, training done by John Meadows)


I really don't like running testosterone, turns me into a watery, acne-covered mess... without fail, whereas my skin is perfectly clean running plenty of tren


my plan is to run blasts consisting of tren E/deca/dbol/drol/aromasin for 16 weeks (lower dose first 8 weeks, increasing dose of every compound in the second 8 weeks), pinning MWF (keeping it comfortable)

then cruising on small doses of tren E + deca for 4 weeks, pinning once a week

then blasting again with the same compounds as in the first blast, with the same set up, lower first 8 weeks, increased last 8 weeks.

repeating the process throughout the year until finished, after which i will take a long testosterone cruise, probably 150-250mg a week for 8 weeks or so to allow my body to recover


my diet and training will absolutely be on point with the assistance of the two mentioned above, I want to take the most advantage of this year-long opportunity.


my goal is to have the size of mike mentzer (a little bigger actually whilst in better condition), with similar proportions to frank zane. I will never use GH, or insulin.


do you feel that this is an effective way of cycling? what would you do differently? 


P.s. i dont care if my dick doesnt work during this period.




thank you sir


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> for this next year, i plan on blast and cruising with three 16-week blasts, and two 4-week cruises (all sorts of cholesterol/liver support supplements taken everyday, giving blood once a month or so, diet done by Shelby Starnes, training done by John Meadows)
> 
> 
> I really don't like running testosterone, turns me into a watery, acne-covered mess... without fail, whereas my skin is perfectly clean running plenty of tren
> ...



For a guy who is very serious about bodybuilding a nutrition coach and personal trainer is a no brainer. Nutrition and training are the most important elements.

I think your plan is fine but I would include a replacement dose of Testosterone weekly during this time. 50mg prop 3 times per week.

If you have any problems the cycle can always be tweaked later down the road.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> For a guy who is very serious about bodybuilding a nutrition coach and personal trainer is a no brainer. Nutrition and training are the most important elements.
> 
> I think your plan is fine but I would include a replacement dose of Testosterone weekly during this time. 50mg prop 3 times per week.
> 
> If you have any problems the cycle can always be tweaked later down the road.





thank you sir, i will include a replacement dose of test at least, maybe half a gram or so... at least i know how to get rid of the acne once it surfaces.


i decided to drop the orals though, they may be powerful and a lot of fun, but they will crush my lipids, raise my liver enzymes, and make deadlifting and squatting very difficult.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 25, 2012)

*Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*



Standard Donkey said:


> i decided to drop the orals though, they may be powerful and a lot of fun, but they will crush my lipids, raise my liver enzymes, and make deadlifting and squatting very difficult.



How so? BP?


----------



## Tris10 (Dec 25, 2012)

Tris10 said:


> Hey, Heavy! Question... I just got through a cycle and i was treating some gyno that developed. i used letro on the cycle, lower dose until i got gyno symtoms. i increase the letro to 2.5 a day until lumps went away. my question is, Now that im about done, how can i taper off the letro? and/or can i just drop the letro and start running nolva and clomid for my pct?
> 
> Or whatever you would suggest




Bump


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 25, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> How so? BP?






lower back pumps

orals would also undoubtedly raise my BP to high levels.. so dropping them would be good for my heart (as it applies to bp, lipids, etc) and kidneys as well


still going to be running massive cholesterol and liver support though, and donating blood.


test/deca/tren full speed ahead


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey John,

I've recently been experimenting with short cycles: 6 weeks on, 6 to 8 weeks off (on HRT) to keep the sides from kicking my ass (high LDL levels, BP issues...ect).
So far gains have been surprisingly good with no sides.
Have any experience yourself with these or know anyone who does?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 27, 2012)

Tris10 said:


> Hey, Heavy! Question... I just got through a cycle and i was treating some gyno that developed. i used letro on the cycle, lower dose until i got gyno symtoms. i increase the letro to 2.5 a day until lumps went away. my question is, Now that im about done, how can i taper off the letro? and/or can i just drop the letro and start running nolva and clomid for my pct?
> 
> Or whatever you would suggest


Sorry I missed this the first time.

Transition to the SERM straight from the Letro. Nolva is great at low doses for occupying the E2 receptor in breast tissue.


----------



## and1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Can someone help me? I've just bought a bottle of SDMZ 2.0 along with advanced cycle support and ultra male rx all from... I have yet to get a SERM and my question is, would a SERM be nesseary for this cycle if im taking 2 caps per day for 4 weeks?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 28, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> Hey John,
> 
> I've recently been experimenting with short cycles: 6 weeks on, 6 to 8 weeks off (on HRT) to keep the sides from kicking my ass (high LDL levels, BP issues...ect).
> So far gains have been surprisingly good with no sides.
> Have any experience yourself with these or know anyone who does?



Yes, I personally think 56 day cycles are the most efficient though. However 6 weeks is fine for your goals brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 28, 2012)

and1 said:


> Can someone help me? I've just bought a bottle of SDMZ 2.0 along with advanced cycle support and ultra male rx all from... I have yet to get a SERM and my question is, would a SERM be nesseary for this cycle if im taking 2 caps per day for 4 weeks?



I like SERM's but you could use the Ultrta Male as proposed below brother.

*Sample Cycle

Weeks 1-4* Super DMZ RX 2.0~2 capsules per day
*Weeks 1-8* Advanced Cycle Support~2 capsules per day (organ and lipid support)
*Weeks 5-8* Ultra Male RX~1 capsule per day (Post Cycle Therapy) A SERM may also be used as PCT.


----------



## and1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Heavy,

Thanks dude! If i deside to go with a SERM I was thinking of Clomid but the only place i trust to buy it from is ChemOneReaserch and they have it in a liquid. Will I be good with that or should I try to pills? I know the standard is 50/50/50/50 mg, would that dose still convert to Millileters or would I need to up it because it is a liquid?


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

Heavy, I'm about to begin my third week of PCT.  Was wondering even if it is not the case if it was Still possible to have gyno at this time or later after the end of PCT?

Other question, my cycle was test e stacks with SDMZ. I had 0 sides especially from SDMZ with two caps a day. But almost at the end of the ten weeks cycle, which means 4 weeks after the ends of SDMZ, I began to have severe cramps during efforts. It was so bad one day in my legs after a strong effort that I had to sit during 30 minutes waiting it goes away. Does it come from SDMZ?



Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9300 avec Tapatalk


----------



## jshel12 (Dec 29, 2012)

I've asked you some questions before about kidney health. I asked Swiper a question on another board and he recommended I ask you. Do you think using moderate test and 300 mgs a week of tren is going to stress someones kidneys who has mild proteinura. I know the test is fine more concerned about the tren. I only use it 2-3 times a year and only 6-8 weeks at a time. And always take atleast 10 weeks in between usage if not more. And also what do you think are the best supplements are for kidney health. I take a ton of supps for liver, heart, and lipids. I take Uricare by Himlaya(american version of cystone) and kidney blend SP-6 for kidneys.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2012)

and1 said:


> Heavy,
> 
> Thanks dude! If i deside to go with a SERM I was thinking of Clomid but the only place i trust to buy it from is ChemOneReaserch and they have it in a liquid. Will I be good with that or should I try to pills? I know the standard is 50/50/50/50 mg, would that dose still convert to Millileters or would I need to up it because it is a liquid?


ChemOne has a good reputation so I would have no problem using them.  The dose is the same in liquid as pills.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Heavy, I'm about to begin my third week of PCT.  Was wondering even if it is not the case if it was Still possible to have gyno at this time or later after the end of PCT?
> 
> Other question, my cycle was test e stacks with SDMZ. I had 0 sides especially from SDMZ with two caps a day. But almost at the end of the ten weeks cycle, which means 4 weeks after the ends of SDMZ, I began to have severe cramps during efforts. It was so bad one day in my legs after a strong effort that I had to sit during 30 minutes waiting it goes away. Does it come from SDMZ?
> 
> ...



Gyno post PCT may happen but its pretty rare.

Dehydration is a typical cause of muscle cramps. I would use an electrlyte beverage daily with adequate hydration.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2012)

jshel12 said:


> I've asked you some questions before about kidney health. I asked Swiper a question on another board and he recommended I ask you. Do you think using moderate test and 300 mgs a week of tren is going to stress someones kidneys who has mild proteinura. I know the test is fine more concerned about the tren. I only use it 2-3 times a year and only 6-8 weeks at a time. And always take atleast 10 weeks in between usage if not more. And also what do you think are the best supplements are for kidney health. I take a ton of supps for liver, heart, and lipids. I take Uricare by Himlaya(american version of cystone) and kidney blend SP-6 for kidneys.


Its unlikely the injectables will directly effect kindney function however you may see an indirect cause through elevated blood pressure. 

Himlaya has a good track record so I would have no objection to their product.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

John I want to win the contest  I'm thinking 600mg test c ew ,400mg tren eth ew,and dbol 30-mg week 1-4 and winny week 6-12. I will lift with a 4 day split with h.I.t. cardio 7 days week.Abs everyday also .!.5 grams protein per pound bw.All clean foods (lean proteins,complex carbs) I know that's a lot orals but I will test my body to the limit.Any other advice you can give me?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry my key board fucked 30mg dbol ed week 1-4
50mg winny ed week 6-12


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> John I want to win the contest  I'm thinking 600mg test c ew ,400mg tren eth ew,and dbol 30-mg week 1-4 and winny week 6-12. I will lift with a 4 day split with h.I.t. cardio 7 days week.Abs everyday also .!.5 grams protein per pound bw.All clean foods (lean proteins,complex carbs) I know that's a lot orals but I will test my body to the limit.Any other advice you can give me?



What is your goal? Cutting? PM me a current pic, front and back.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

I want to lean bulk I'm 205ish my weight fluctuates a lot 6-7 pounds..If I cut down to 8-9%bf I would look ripped @ 180-185 but according to everyone here that is small and undesirable even know there is a bodybuilding weight class @ 179-180,I believe.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 1, 2013)

I would drop the orals week 5 and 6 to give your body a break. Tren and Test is pretty hard to beat. If training, nutrition and recovery are dialed in you should do very well.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I would drop the orals week 5 and 6 to give your body a break. Tren and Test is pretty hard to beat. If training, nutrition and recovery are dialed in you should do very well.



Like beat kos well ? Lol


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

Are you saying run dbol- winny together?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 1, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Like beat kos well ? Lol



Depends on how much cardio he does. If he can swing 10 sessions per week he will do very well if he diets.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nvm I see what your saying just s two week break between the two correct?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Depends on how much cardio he does. If he can swing 10 sessions per week he will do very well if he diets.



I wad just kidding.I would like to see everyone do well.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2013)

shit...ten cardio sessions...


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

Better toss out the couch and replace it with a treadmill lol


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 1, 2013)

Heavy do you think my plan 6 times a week of 20 min hit cardio a bit to much?What would you suggest.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> shit...ten cardio sessions...



Yeah, it sucks ass but after 10 weeks of hammering away you are done. You should easily drop 20lbs of flab in 10 weeks.


----------



## astrosfan123 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just hoped on the tren A train last friday and began my debut with It using your test e/tren protocol. Today is day 7 of 42 (6 weeks) of tren. Currently been taking test 500mg p/w for8 weeks and bumping to 700. Getting a little stronger but not really experiencing the sides with Tren that people note. Not waking up drenched at all. I am getting kinda hot but that is always normal and never really use blankets. Shortness of breath might be going on a little bit but that is it. I am at 100mg EOD of Tren Ace. Should i wait longer to assess any upcoming sides or bump the dose to maybe 150 EOD or possibly since this is the first time running it just leave it at 100 for this cycle. 5'11 195lbs 12-14%bf estimate


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 6, 2013)

So what's the deal with tren over test?I was planning on running 750mg test and 400mg tren eth does it really matter?I don't want libido issues and plan on abusing winny with adex ed.Basically my contest cycle will look like this
Test cyp 750 week 1-11
Tren ent 400 mg ew week 1-10
Dbol week 1-4 50mg ed
Winny 50mg week 6-12
How does this sound?


----------



## mlconcannon (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey, John
I was just wondering your take on a Sust 250Mg/Ml (10ML) &  Deca (Nandrolone Decanoate)[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana, Georgia, Arial] 300Mg/Ml(10ML) Cycle for building. Are these good compounds to use together, how would you cycle it, how long would you suggest cycling it if so for beast results. I could really use the input cause every where i read its pretty wish-washy on the sust end of it, like you shouldn't even use sust to build and also that deca should be stopped be for you stop test but sust  has deca init as well. PLease shed some light on this so i better understand these compounds and what they could do for me.

Love this thread, read the whole thing just couldn't really find the answer i was looking for
Thanks in advance [/FONT]


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2013)

astrosfan123 said:


> Just hoped on the tren A train last friday and began my debut with It using your test e/tren protocol. Today is day 7 of 42 (6 weeks) of tren. Currently been taking test 500mg p/w for8 weeks and bumping to 700. Getting a little stronger but not really experiencing the sides with Tren that people note. Not waking up drenched at all. I am getting kinda hot but that is always normal and never really use blankets. Shortness of breath might be going on a little bit but that is it. I am at 100mg EOD of Tren Ace. Should i wait longer to assess any upcoming sides or bump the dose to maybe 150 EOD or possibly since this is the first time running it just leave it at 100 for this cycle. 5'11 195lbs 12-14%bf estimate



I would wait a bit longer. Many guys experience an increase in sides from Tren about 3 weeks into the use of it.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> So what's the deal with tren over test?I was planning on running 750mg test and 400mg tren eth does it really matter?I don't want libido issues and plan on abusing winny with adex ed.Basically my contest cycle will look like this
> Test cyp 750 week 1-11
> Tren ent 400 mg ew week 1-10
> Dbol week 1-4 50mg ed
> ...



I like to drop down the test dose at the end of the cycle to achieve a more "dry" look so that's when I would run the Tren higher than the test. In your case probably around week 8.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 7, 2013)

Will do thx


----------



## mlconcannon (Jan 7, 2013)

Basically i know there isn't a wrong way but there is a best way. 
 I really wanted to know if i should front load the Deca  that way i'm not running it longer then the Sust. i wanted to run short cycle of 8wks
Thought i would run 

Wks 1-6 416.6Mg-Sust EOD

Wks 1-8 375Mg-Deca EOD

PCT
3-4 Wks after last Deca Pinning 100/100/100/50 clomid
3g. Vit C ED
*10g. creatine  ED*
200IU Vit E
 also have Tamoxifen on hand

what would you change?


----------



## chefbo (Jan 7, 2013)

john looking to go with anadrol 10mg 3 ed for 4 weeks space 6 hours apart, test e 2 weekly 1 ml for 0 weeks, nolva on hand and pct waht else or changes would you recommend?


----------



## mlconcannon (Jan 7, 2013)

Iv'e been training for almost five years I'm,
6'1'' 
256 
20%BF 
my first cycle i ran was 12 weeks Ethanate & Trenbolone last pinned 5/1/2011

I'm looking to bulk up be for i start cutting down, reason is I lost a lot of mass after my surgery in 2011.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 9, 2013)

mlconcannon said:


> Hey, John
> I was just wondering your take on a Sust 250Mg/Ml (10ML) &  Deca (Nandrolone Decanoate) 300Mg/Ml(10ML) Cycle for building. Are these good compounds to use together, how would you cycle it, how long would you suggest cycling it if so for beast results. I could really use the input cause every where i read its pretty wish-washy on the sust end of it, like you shouldn't even use sust to build and also that deca should be stopped be for you stop test but sust  has deca init as well. PLease shed some light on this so i better understand these compounds and what they could do for me.
> 
> Love this thread, read the whole thing just couldn't really find the answer i was looking for
> Thanks in advance


I think Sust and Deca are excellent bulking compounds.  I like my Testosterone dose 2 times higher than my Deca dose to keep libido high.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 9, 2013)

mlconcannon said:


> Basically i know there isn't a wrong way but there is a best way.
> I really wanted to know if i should front load the Deca  that way i'm not running it longer then the Sust. i wanted to run short cycle of 8wks
> Thought i would run
> 
> ...



I personally see no need to front load the deca and would not advise this unless you have a lot of experience with the compound.


----------



## mlconcannon (Jan 10, 2013)

So do you think if i ran it like this my libido levels wouldn't be better off?

Wks 1-6 500Mg-Deca (Mon&Fri)

Wks 2-3 5006Mg-Sust EOD\4-8 300mg EOD (Mon,Wen & Fri)


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 12, 2013)

chefbo said:


> john looking to go with anadrol 10mg 3 ed for 4 weeks space 6 hours apart, test e 2 weekly 1 ml for 0 weeks, nolva on hand and pct waht else or changes would you recommend?



0 weeks?

What is your cycle history and stats?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 12, 2013)

mlconcannon said:


> So do you think if i ran it like this my libido levels wouldn't be better off?
> 
> Wks 1-6 500Mg-Deca (Mon&Fri)
> 
> Wks 2-3 5006Mg-Sust EOD\4-8 300mg EOD (Mon,Wen & Fri)



Not sure what your mg per week is.


----------



## mlconcannon (Jan 13, 2013)

A totale of 20ML in this cycle (10Ml/Deca/300Mg.Ml) (10Ml/Sust250/250Mg.Ml), I was trying to come up with the best and smartest way to spend it.

Plan
500mg of Decabole per week every Mon&fri for Weeks 1-6 
Bring sust in on week two & three @ 500mg per week EOD Mon,Wen&Fri. Drop it down to 300Mg per week EOD Mon,Wen&Fri for Weeks 4-8.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2013)

I like the Sust as high or higher than the Deca and I would not drop down the Sust dose at all. Dropping dose may stall gains.


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey John I have some accutane- 10mg pills. What is a good dose to help control some acne?
 Thanks for your time and input!!


----------



## mlconcannon (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks again for you spot on information John.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 15, 2013)

HardcoreTraining said:


> Hey John I have some accutane- 10mg pills. What is a good dose to help control some acne?
> Thanks for your time and input!!


20mg Accutane daily for 4-6 months should cure moderate acne.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 15, 2013)

Thoughts on 30iu humalog MWF along with HGH also MWF run for 14 straight weeks?

15iu log pre workout, 10iu gh post workout...then later in the day another 15iu log

I am no stranger to either gh or slin.


----------



## keith1569 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*



heavyiron said:


> 20mg Accutane daily for 4-6 months should cure moderate acne.



It worked great for me at that dose. I used it for 6 months


----------



## Kev101 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi John,

I'm about 6 weeks in a Test / NPP cycle. (Test C 200mg + NPP200mg E3D). Gains have been good so far and Im happy but I always wanted to try Tren SOO I just started this: NPP 100mg +Tren Ace 50mg EOD and Ill keep the Test C flowing at 250mg/week (planning on running this for 6 more weeks).

2 Questions: 

1. Whats your take on two 19 Nor's together in a cycle
2. Do my doages suck?


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jan 16, 2013)

What type of physique is achievable without the use of HGH? Only stuff like tren, test, eq, and all other ? I have come very far without GH, and I just want to know if physiques like Arnold is achievable without GH ?


----------



## Kev101 (Jan 20, 2013)

Good question Dutch, I often wonder the same...


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jan 21, 2013)

yea buddy ^^^


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 21, 2013)

did arnold use hgh? 


i think his physique is very attainable with just aas..


----------



## big recon (Jan 22, 2013)

Heavy, I'm getting ready to start 100 mg tren a, test a and mast p eod. Before going into blood work, what do you think I should start out at and at what dosage. Caber,prov??


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 23, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> did arnold use hgh?
> 
> 
> i think his physique is very attainable with just aas..



Genetics determine what is attainable. No two bodies will look the same


----------



## s2h (Jan 23, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> did arnold use hgh?
> 
> 
> i think his physique is very attainable with just aas..


I bet he uses it now...espc after his bikini moobie pics from a few yrs ago...ya coulda milked him...


----------



## H H (Jan 23, 2013)

This is just perfect.


----------



## spartan1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Have a question that is very serious..... I need to know why I am having bouts of obstructed vision? It happens randomly w/o any warning. I will try to describe it the best I can but it is hard. It is like when I am looking at something it is clouded with Static or what look like electric worms moving all around what I am looking at. It usually last for about 10 to 15 minutes. It obviously causes anxiety because it looks like what you might see before you pass out. I guess you could also call them stars. It happens 2 maybe 3 times per week and is making me a little concerned. Would just like to know what this is or what could be causing it. I was taking Tren Hex, Test Cyp, and EQ, I was only taking the Tren for the first 10 wks, and it did not happen at that point at all. Started happening around wk 13 or 14, so I started to slowly cut down on the dosage and then dropped the EQ all together and then 3 wks dropped the test that I had taken all the way down to 250 the last 2 wks. *** What is interesting is that I have been off for about 4 wks now and I am still getting them but they are far less frequent. 

Please advise


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 25, 2013)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> Thoughts on 30iu humalog MWF along with HGH also MWF run for 14 straight weeks?
> 
> 15iu log pre workout, 10iu gh post workout...then later in the day another 15iu log
> 
> I am no stranger to either gh or slin.



I don't like to advise on insulin since its so dangerous. I think your doses are high though.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 25, 2013)

Kev101 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I'm about 6 weeks in a Test / NPP cycle. (Test C 200mg + NPP200mg E3D). Gains have been good so far and Im happy but I always wanted to try Tren SOO I just started this: NPP 100mg +Tren Ace 50mg EOD and Ill keep the Test C flowing at 250mg/week (planning on running this for 6 more weeks).
> 
> ...



Tren and Deca together is fine as long as you control E2.

Doses look reasonable brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 25, 2013)

dutchmaster454 said:


> What type of physique is achievable without the use of HGH? Only stuff like tren, test, eq, and all other ? I have come very far without GH, and I just want to know if physiques like Arnold is achievable without GH ?



Absolutely, synthetic rhGH was produced after Arnold won the O's. Some earlier versions were around but its highly unlikely he had access to them as the supply of cadaver-GH was very limited.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 25, 2013)

big recon said:


> Heavy, I'm getting ready to start 100 mg tren a, test a and mast p eod. Before going into blood work, what do you think I should start out at and at what dosage. Caber,prov??



I like each at 100mg EOD but that might be much for a newer user. I would use an AI brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 25, 2013)

spartan1 said:


> Have a question that is very serious..... I need to know why I am having bouts of obstructed vision? It happens randomly w/o any warning. I will try to describe it the best I can but it is hard. It is like when I am looking at something it is clouded with Static or what look like electric worms moving all around what I am looking at. It usually last for about 10 to 15 minutes. It obviously causes anxiety because it looks like what you might see before you pass out. I guess you could also call them stars. It happens 2 maybe 3 times per week and is making me a little concerned. Would just like to know what this is or what could be causing it. I was taking Tren Hex, Test Cyp, and EQ, I was only taking the Tren for the first 10 wks, and it did not happen at that point at all. Started happening around wk 13 or 14, so I started to slowly cut down on the dosage and then dropped the EQ all together and then 3 wks dropped the test that I had taken all the way down to 250 the last 2 wks. *** What is interesting is that I have been off for about 4 wks now and I am still getting them but they are far less frequent.
> 
> Please advise



See an eye doctor ASAP. This could be very serious.


----------



## spartan1 (Jan 25, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> See an eye doctor ASAP. This could be very serious.



Does it have something to do with the AS use??


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 25, 2013)

Sounds like possible retinal damage. This may be caused by any number of things and could be very serious. I have a hard time believing AAS would cause this. However it may just be floaters. Either way you need to see an eye doc ASAP.

Dr. Judith A. Kirby, General Ophthalmologist, eye care, eye exams. Dallas, TX


----------



## s2h (Jan 26, 2013)

spartan1 said:


> Have a question that is very serious..... I need to know why I am having bouts of obstructed vision? It happens randomly w/o any warning. I will try to describe it the best I can but it is hard. It is like when I am looking at something it is clouded with Static or what look like electric worms moving all around what I am looking at. It usually last for about 10 to 15 minutes. It obviously causes anxiety because it looks like what you might see before you pass out. I guess you could also call them stars. It happens 2 maybe 3 times per week and is making me a little concerned. Would just like to know what this is or what could be causing it. I was taking Tren Hex, Test Cyp, and EQ, I was only taking the Tren for the first 10 wks, and it did not happen at that point at all. Started happening around wk 13 or 14, so I started to slowly cut down on the dosage and then dropped the EQ all together and then 3 wks dropped the test that I had taken all the way down to 250 the last 2 wks. *** What is interesting is that I have been off for about 4 wks now and I am still getting them but they are far less frequent.
> 
> Please advise


not to.jump into HI's Q&A and answer in his place....but i had this exact issue start 7;8 yrs ago...let it ride for yrs and never got it looked into...a yr or so ago things got worse...when i would stand up espc fast it would happen...folllowed by being dizzy...and a feeling of going hypo...after i had it happen bad a few times i went to the doctor...they took a few tests and i found out i have vertigo...the worm lines are kinda the first sign and can go.on for yrs before you have a bad attack so to speak...it did for me...

It could be something else...and you should.consult a doctor on this...i have it under control now..i take oral/chewabke meclizine a few times ed...its.cheap and you can buy it at most pharms...it is behind the counter but is a otc drug..so just ask..no scriot needed..dont buy motion sickness stuff like dramamine(spelling?)as it doesnt work as well...

Theres also a procedure a ENT can do to help relieve bouts of it..they spin you on a table..kjnda sucks..makesbya wanna puke...

Hope this helps...but see a doc as i am not one..


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 26, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I don't like to advise on insulin since *its so dangerous*. I think your doses are high though.



Going to have to respectfully disagree HI. There are many worse things we take than slin. Oral steroids come to mind.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 26, 2013)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> Going to have to respectfully disagree HI. There are many worse things we take than slin. Oral steroids come to mind.



My experiences with slin have been very tragic. I had a relative OD on slin. They found him dead on his couch with a bowl of sugar in front of him on the table. I have several other stories that are absolutely horrible with a miscalcualtion on insulin. Coma all the way to death.

It can be taken safely but I'm not going to promote its use on a message board where young guys may get the wrong idea and end up hurt.


----------



## Swollness69 (Jan 27, 2013)

Im all about this..


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Jan 29, 2013)

ok last question.  i have currently saved up enough money to FINALLY have my gyno surgery and i am very excited about it. the gyno i have is not from steroids, but from puberty. although i think that using AAS over time has made my puberty gyno a little worse. anyways my question is, after i have the surgery how easy can it come back ? i am scared to really cycle again after the surgery in fear of it returning. i have always taken human grade AIs from a doctor, but like i said the gyno was from puberty and steroids just made it a little worse.  i have been blasting and cruising now for awhile and it has not changed size or anything. i think i have a system that has it under control. however i am still going to be scared to cycle again because i have saved for the surgery for awhile and never want this gyno again.


----------



## big recon (Jan 31, 2013)

Heavy, got a question regarding d-bol. I have some blue hearts from march and want to start my son on a 4-6 wk first run. IYO what would be the best dosages per day and should he run an AI with it and if so how much. I have some adex and nolva on hand.....


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2013)

dutchmaster454 said:


> ok last question.  i have currently saved up enough money to FINALLY have my gyno surgery and i am very excited about it. the gyno i have is not from steroids, but from puberty. although i think that using AAS over time has made my puberty gyno a little worse. anyways my question is, after i have the surgery how easy can it come back ? i am scared to really cycle again after the surgery in fear of it returning. i have always taken human grade AIs from a doctor, but like i said the gyno was from puberty and steroids just made it a little worse.  i have been blasting and cruising now for awhile and it has not changed size or anything. i think i have a system that has it under control. however i am still going to be scared to cycle again because i have saved for the surgery for awhile and never want this gyno again.



If they remove the entire gland it will be unlikely to return but still possible. Just always keep Nolvadex on hand for emergency treatment. 

Keep in mind you may deposit fat in the breast area (Peudo-Gynecomastia) if you gain significant body fat so don't mistake that for gyno down the road.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2013)

big recon said:


> Heavy, got a question regarding d-bol. I have some blue hearts from march and want to start my son on a 4-6 wk first run. IYO what would be the best dosages per day and should he run an AI with it and if so how much. I have some adex and nolva on hand.....



If he is over 21 years old then 25-50mg daily is plenty. Nolva is good if gyno presents but for a short run I would probably not use it unless E2 sides become negative.


----------



## nchs (Feb 3, 2013)

Im 48 yrs old, 5'9"185 9% bf on the GE Inbody machine at my gym.

On TRT at 250 test/wk and Asex at .5 eod.

Would like to loose 5 lbs fat while gaining some muscle on next "cycle".  I have done this before by dieting hard initially then adding calories. My best cut cycle ever was 25 yrs ago I did suspension 100/day,winstrol inj 50/day and halotestin 30/day. 

For this cycle was considering either
8wks
tren 300mg/wk
test 500/wk
adex .5 eod

or
16 wks
test 250/wk
equipoise 1200/wk
adex .5 eod

What do you think of these? Then again my previous experience makes me still consider adding halotestin or possibly var.

Thanks, love your column, glad I found it.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 5, 2013)

nchs said:


> Im 48 yrs old, 5'9"185 9% bf on the GE Inbody machine at my gym.
> 
> On TRT at 250 test/wk and Asex at .5 eod.
> 
> ...



I don't think you need any drugs to reach your goals. 5lbs of fat to lose is a walk in the park brother. I would look hard at your nutrition and training. Tren is very effective though so that looks like an effective plan.


----------



## nchs (Feb 5, 2013)

I hear ya, 5lbs seems petty, but its the last 5 that goes from 9% to 6% bf and I am 48 ,not taking GH, and about 20 lbs heavier than my natural body would be. 

I have been 220 at that bf so have an idea what the diet and training are needed to get there. I can get to 195 with a "blast" and will loose muscle when back to my trt dose. Just the reality.


----------



## bdad (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey bro I have a question about HGH.  I have read  about running HGH for six months at X number of IU's daily depending on your goals. With  the job I have my schedule is  in country one month, out of country a month and so on.  My question is would good reasults be realist running HGH one month on, one month  off, for maybe 12 months, maybe the month on double the IU's so that after the 12 months the total amount of HGH used  would be the same.  Also my main goal would be the lower end use of the HGH for the regenerative  benefits.  I really would like to give HGH a try but, but the risk out weigh  the reward when traveling internationally.  Thanks


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 9, 2013)

*Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

Hey bro, my cut is going well. My weight is going down slowly but surely. Was wondering today what could be the next step... I did a bulk cycle a sample one for beginner with 500mg of test E during ten weeks. No sides. Good result. 

Second ten weeks cycle, sdmz 2.0 two caps/day during the first 4 weeks with Test E at 700 Mg during the ten weeks. No side at all. This one was cutting cycle. Not sure sdmz is working well on me. I also took a lot of water maybe not the best coumpounds to cut. But Even if with all this water, I lost at the end of PCT 11 kg.

I would like to avoid to bulk again and be big. In fact I like the way I Am right now. I just want more muscle and be ripped. Built taught me diet  and baby got back and I think I did really well so far doing all this alone. Heavy you taught me steroids and well, Even if I was scared with the first pin asking me what was really inside the vial, everything went well.

Considering all this, what should I do? Do you have any cycle in mind which could fit with my expectations? Tell me what you think.

Thx!!


----------



## BP2000 (Feb 10, 2013)

CityHunter said:


> Hey bro, my cut is going well. My weight is going down slowly but surely. Was wondering today what could be the next step... I did a bulk cycle a sample one for beginner with 500mg of test E during ten weeks. No sides. Good result.
> 
> Second ten weeks cycle, sdmz 2.0 two caps/day during the first 4 weeks with Test E at 700 Mg during the ten weeks. No side at all. This one was cutting cycle. Not sure sdmz is working well on me. I also took a lot of water maybe not the best coumpounds to cut. But Even if with all this water, I lost at the end of PCT 11 kg.
> 
> ...





it is mostly diet that will get you ripped.  You did well with test E on a cut.  Just add in some winny or var the last 6 weeks this time.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 11, 2013)

*Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

Thx BP. I'´see what Heavy has to say


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 14, 2013)

*Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

Heavy????


----------



## longworthb (Feb 15, 2013)

What u think about running 20mg mdht and 20mg winny for 4-6 weeks? This is on top of 75mg tren Ed 50 test prop and 50 mast till the end of the contest. If i can stay in the gym and not miss days like I have been because of bullshit and my shoulder I'm thinking ill put on some decent lean mass and stay nice and dry


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 16, 2013)

*Q &amp;amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

Oops!


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 16, 2013)

*Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

Mmmmm I'm not too familiar with these products . I read really bad things about sides with tren. It will be only my third cycle. But let's discuss about this. I'll send you a mp later.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2013)

bdad said:


> Hey bro I have a question about HGH.  I have read  about running HGH for six months at X number of IU's daily depending on your goals. With  the job I have my schedule is  in country one month, out of country a month and so on.  My question is would good reasults be realist running HGH one month on, one month  off, for maybe 12 months, maybe the month on double the IU's so that after the 12 months the total amount of HGH used  would be the same.  Also my main goal would be the lower end use of the HGH for the regenerative  benefits.  I really would like to give HGH a try but, but the risk out weigh  the reward when traveling internationally.  Thanks


I think taking a month off 6 times a year is not a good plan. I would use HGH for 5-6 months straight.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2013)

CityHunter said:


> Hey bro, my cut is going well. My weight is going down slowly but surely. Was wondering today what could be the next step... I did a bulk cycle a sample one for beginner with 500mg of test E during ten weeks. No sides. Good result.
> 
> Second ten weeks cycle, sdmz 2.0 two caps/day during the first 4 weeks with Test E at 700 Mg during the ten weeks. No side at all. This one was cutting cycle. Not sure sdmz is working well on me. I also took a lot of water maybe not the best coumpounds to cut. But Even if with all this water, I lost at the end of PCT 11 kg.
> 
> ...


I like around a gram weekly of T on a cut plus a strong oral. Might throw some T3 in the mix as well at around 50mcg's daily.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2013)

longworthb said:


> What u think about running 20mg mdht and 20mg winny for 4-6 weeks? This is on top of 75mg tren Ed 50 test prop and 50 mast till the end of the contest. If i can stay in the gym and not miss days like I have been because of bullshit and my shoulder I'm thinking ill put on some decent lean mass and stay nice and dry


The compounds look fine but you have to train and diet properly or its mostly a waste.


----------



## longworthb (Feb 16, 2013)

^^^^^ I'm not gonna take gear and not utilize every aspect lol


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Feb 16, 2013)

*Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

I am on HRT 200mg EOW. I am also taking test p 100mg EOD not part of HRT. When should I stop the prop before bloodwork on my HRT dosage? Thanks!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2013)

If its real Prop then 7 days should be safe.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 25, 2013)

Heavy I'm 8 weeks after my PCT ( Test E for 10 weeks at 700mg with a frontload of sdmz 2.0 during the first 4 weeks. I'm kind of worried now. Since a week my tits hurt in an unusual way. They look exactly the same than before, absolutely no change when I look at them in the mirror, but still, they hurt, especially when I touch them. Sometimes I don't feel them at all like everything is normal and sometimes they hurt. I did a bloodtest. Everything is ok including Estradiol.

Is it possible to get a Gyno at this point? Is it just in my mind or should I be concerned and go to see a doc ASAP????


----------



## Jdubs (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2013)

CityHunter said:


> Heavy I'm 8 weeks after my PCT ( Test E for 10 weeks at 700mg with a frontload of sdmz 2.0 during the first 4 weeks. I'm kind of worried now. Since a week my tits hurt in an unusual way. They look exactly the same than before, absolutely no change when I look at them in the mirror, but still, they hurt, especially when I touch them. Sometimes I don't feel them at all like everything is normal and sometimes they hurt. I did a bloodtest. Everything is ok including Estradiol.
> 
> Is it possible to get a Gyno at this point? Is it just in my mind or should I be concerned and go to see a doc ASAP????



If labs show normal E2 I wouldn't be too worried but Nolvadex will block the E2 receptors in your breast tissue.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 28, 2013)

Heavy, how would you go about getting rid of gyno?

I have a pea sized lump on my right pec but nothing hard on my left side.  There's a ton of different things I've read on how to get rid of it.  On hand I have: nolva, arimidex, and letro.  I'm running 300mg/week of test e right now but will drop it down to 200mg/week on wednesday.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Heavy, how would you go about getting rid of gyno?
> 
> I have a pea sized lump on my right pec but nothing hard on my left side.  There's a ton of different things I've read on how to get rid of it.  On hand I have: nolva, arimidex, and letro.  I'm running 300mg/week of test e right now but will drop it down to 200mg/week on wednesday.


Going down to maybe 150mg T weekly and a 3 month course of Nolva at 20mg daily.


----------



## Jdubs (Mar 3, 2013)

i need some advice im running a 10 week bulk cycle with sus, deca and dbol..i wanna kno what i shud run after that a;; i wanna do is bulk up gain lots of mass and strength.. any ideas on what i should run.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2013)

Jdubs said:


> i need some advice im running a 10 week bulk cycle with sus, deca and dbol..i wanna kno what i shud run after that a;; i wanna do is bulk up gain lots of mass and strength.. any ideas on what i should run.



Actually that's my favorite bulking cycle. You should do very well with that if training, nutrition and recovery are dialed in.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 8, 2013)

Heavy,  thoughts on running t3 and ostarine together with nothing else?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 8, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Heavy,  thoughts on running t3 and ostarine together with nothing else?



I think its fine as long as the Osta dose is on the higher end and the T3 is on the lower end. Maybe 20mg Osta daily and 50mcg's T3 daily. I would not run the T3 higher as it will likely make you catabolic.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 8, 2013)

Please see my new updated Clomid article.

Clomid (clomiphene citrate) Explained

Thanks


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 8, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I think its fine as long as the Osta dose is on the higher end and the T3 is on the lower end. Maybe 20mg Osta daily and 50mcg's T3 daily. I would not run the T3 higher as it will likely make you catabolic.



Thank you sir.  I was thinking about the same.

I love you


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 13, 2013)

Heavy,

Don't know if you remember me but to be sure: I'm 9 weeks after my PCT ( Test E for 10 weeks at 700mg with a frontload of sdmz 2.0 during the first 4 weeks. Since a week my tits hurt in an unusual way. They look exactly the same than before, absolutely no change when I look at them in the mirror, but still, they hurt, especially when I touch them. Sometimes I don't feel them at all like everything is normal and sometimes they hurt. I did a bloodtest. Everything is ok including E2.


To prevent any problem I started since 2 weeks Zymoplex. Since that, no tits pain anymore, and I went to see my doc. *She sent me to pass a mammography.* 

*The mammography reveals that I have a bilateral gynecomastia. *Nothing bad at all, but still Gynecomastia. As I said, my tits don't hurt anymore and their aspect are still strictly the same than before my cycle.  So everything is under control. I just have tiny balls smaller than a rice seed under the halo of my right and left niple. It is really really small. 

So this is official first gyno. The specialist told be not to worry and It will go away by itself.... not really agree with that, this is why I'll go back to see my doc. He'll probably prescribe me some nolva. So I have  questions reagarding this:

1- Should I be worried about my situation?

2- I'm going to take 20mg of Nolva for three months like you advised me, should I do something else?

3- Do you think the "small rice seed" I feel under my  nipple will go away at the end of the nolva treatment?

4- Have you been confronted to that kind of gyno and did you get completely rid of it?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 13, 2013)

10mg Nolva twice daily for 3 months is what many docs prescribe. It should reduce the gyno. Get on the Nolva and stop touching your nipples.


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2013)

Bro whats the best ancill to run with anadrol for a dry, bulky look? Im guessing a serm and not an AI?

Im running tren/test and want to throw in 50 mgs of drol for 60 days. Im already using letro but im guessing an AI isnt the best option for drol. 

Should i drop the letro, and switch to an adex/nolva combo? Or just stay on the letro and add the nolva in?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 14, 2013)

SFW said:


> Bro whats the best ancill to run with anadrol for a dry, bulky look? Im guessing a serm and not an AI?
> 
> Im running tren/test and want to throw in 50 mgs of drol for 60 days. Im already using letro but im guessing an AI isnt the best option for drol.
> 
> Should i drop the letro, and switch to an adex/nolva combo? Or just stay on the letro and add the nolva in?



The Letro will lower E2 from the Test so its probably a good idea to keep it. If you were not running Test then Nolva would be ideal since Anadrol does not aromatize. If you are not having gyno issues from the Anadrol then Nolva isn't really needed. How guys get that killer bulky dry look on anadrol is by running a diuretic before they hit the stage.


----------



## big recon (Mar 14, 2013)

Heavy, I have a friend that is a top level amateur and he told me that he uses Captopril while on cycle. I am 50 yrs old and since speaking with him I am thinking about doing the same. My BP pressure isn't that bad on cycle compared to the AAS I'm doing 140/89 range give or take

I wanted to get your take on it and if you have any knowledge either way, if it will have any negative effects counteracting with the AAS.


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 15, 2013)

Quick question I have been off for almost 3 months now and I did 6 wks of PCT I was on long esters so I waited 3 wks before I started my PCT but my question is this Why am I loosing more hair now then when I was on cycle?? I did have some hair loss while I was on cycle but it came and went here and there. Now it seems like for the last 2-3 wks I am loosing hair again and maybe enen a little more than when on cycle. I check by running my hands through my hair when it wet after I shower and then I look at my hands to see if there is hair stuck to them and there has been and not just 2 or 3 pieces... Please advise. thank you


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 15, 2013)

big recon said:


> Heavy, I have a friend that is a top level amateur and he told me that he uses Captopril while on cycle. I am 50 yrs old and since speaking with him I am thinking about doing the same. My BP pressure isn't that bad on cycle compared to the AAS I'm doing 140/89 range give or take
> 
> I wanted to get your take on it and if you have any knowledge either way, if it will have any negative effects counteracting with the AAS.


Unless you really need it I would pass brother. I don't know of any contradictions to AAS though.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 15, 2013)

spartan1 said:


> Quick question I have been off for almost 3 months now and I did 6 wks of PCT I was on long esters so I waited 3 wks before I started my PCT but my question is this Why am I loosing more hair now then when I was on cycle?? I did have some hair loss while I was on cycle but it came and went here and there. Now it seems like for the last 2-3 wks I am loosing hair again and maybe enen a little more than when on cycle. I check by running my hands through my hair when it wet after I shower and then I look at my hands to see if there is hair stuck to them and there has been and not just 2 or 3 pieces... Please advise. thank you



Sounds like a spike in DHT. I would use Propecia and generic Minoxidil.


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Why would I have a spike in DHT 90 days after a cycle..?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2013)

DHT can increase regardless of cycling. It may or may not be related however, DHT is one of the main causes of hair loss.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2013)

*Clomid (clomiphene citrate) Explained*

March 8, 2013






_by John Connor
_
Clomiphene citrate (Clomid) is a SERM (selective estrogen receptor modulator) similar to Tamoxifen. Clomid is typically used to induce ovulation in females by blocking estrogen in selective tissue in the body. Clomid opposes the negative feedback of estrogens on the Hypothalamic Pituitary Ovarian Axis which enhances the release of LH and FSH.

*Post cycle recovery
*
I consider Clomid an important recovery drug for post cycle therapy. In men, the effects of Clomid are much more pronounced than women as an increase in FSH and LH will cause a rise in natural Testosterone. After just 7 days of clomiphene citrate administration (100mg daily), mean serum total T and non-SHBG-bound levels in young men increased by a whopping 100% and 304%, respectively, while in older men these values increased by only 32% and 8%, Similar to previous observations, LH and FSH levels showed a significant elevation in response to clomiphene citrate over the response to placebo.

*Read the rest of this article >> **Clomid (clomiphene citrate) Explained*


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey Heavy,
I created a post regarding my bloodwork in the Anabolics Section and was hoping you could take a look at a couple questions I had.  I could also copy and paste it here but it's kind of long and I didn't want to eat up a ton of space on your Q&A here.
Thanks brotha...


----------



## big recon (Mar 19, 2013)

Heavy, I've got some t3 and clen. I was wondering what you thought on running both of them together on cycle and at dosages. I was thinking about 75 mcg's  t3 by its self, but now I was thinking about incorporating the clen also, "THOUGHTS".....


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 21, 2013)

For me T3 at 50-60mcg's daily is perfect. I tend to flatten out if I go higher. 

Clen is fine with T3. Start at 20mcg's and slowly work your way up. Many guys cycle on 2 weeks and off 1 week then repeat with Clen.


----------



## drum (Mar 25, 2013)

Heavy,

How do you feel about supplementing DHEA & Pregnenalone in the context of TRT?  Or do you think that HCG at 500iu 2 x week is enough to 'backfill the pathways' that may get depleted?

Thanks bro


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 28, 2013)

I think using HCG is sufficient. I used it at 500iu twice weekly for quite a few years and loved it.


----------



## drum (Mar 29, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I think using HCG is sufficient. I used it at 500iu twice weekly for quite a few years and loved it.


Thanks.  Do you mean that you no longer use it as part of your HRT protocol?


----------



## ReadyFW (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Q &amp; A with John Connor Expert AAS advisor*

Hi heavy,

Im gonna do a cycle with sust350, deca300 and dbol like this:

Week 1-10 700mg sust350
Week 1-10 300mg deca300
Week 1-4 30mg dbol

Wich pct should i do? Plus adex or aromasin. 

Thx


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 29, 2013)

drum said:


> Thanks.  Do you mean that you no longer use it as part of your HRT protocol?



I administer HCG maybe 2-3 months out of the year now.


----------



## drum (Mar 30, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I administer HCG maybe 2-3 months out of the year now.



What's your rationale for not using it continuously?  Do you think it is safe for use year-round at 1000iu's/week?

Thanks man


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Want to try and see what results I can get with the least amount of AAS. Please let me know if you think this will work or if I should increase the doses. Thanks for your feedback.

Per wk
100mg Tren Hex
125mg Test Cyp
200mg Bold Undec

P.S. I am running a kickstart with 25mg of Anadrol for the first 4-5 wks.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2013)

drum said:


> What's your rationale for not using it continuously?  Do you think it is safe for use year-round at 1000iu's/week?
> 
> Thanks man


I got tired of using it all the time.

Yes


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2013)

spartan1 said:


> Want to try and see what results I can get with the least amount of AAS. Please let me know if you think this will work or if I should increase the doses. Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> Per wk
> 100mg Tren Hex
> ...



Thats pretty conservative but may as well try it. Dial in your nutrition and training and you will see an effect but I would likely bump the test to 300mg weekly myself.


----------



## Diamondbody (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello

I am starting a new cycle:


Week 1-12 test e 600mg ew
Week 1-5 dbol 40mg ed 


But i am very unsure of how and what kind of ai and pct i should use. Should i use something to prevent water retention as well? 


I would really appreciate if you helped me with this.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 4, 2013)

You may use Aromasin at 25 mg daily to control Estradiol and Clomid for PCT at 50 mg daily for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## spartan1 (Apr 5, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Thats pretty conservative but may as well try it. Dial in your nutrition and training and you will see an effect but I would likely bump the test to 300mg weekly myself.



You would only bump the Test and not the tren? The more I think about it I think 200 Test and 300 Tren and 300 EQ What do you think about that?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 5, 2013)

spartan1 said:


> You would only bump the Test and not the tren? The more I think about it I think 200 Test and 300 Tren and 300 EQ What do you think about that?


Sure


----------



## Diamondbody (Apr 5, 2013)

Diamondbody said:


> Hello
> 
> I am starting a new cycle:
> 
> ...





heavyiron said:


> You may use Aromasin at 25 mg daily to control Estradiol and Clomid for PCT at 50 mg daily for 4-6 weeks.



Thanks for fast answer! 

Will the aromasin prevent all gyno? If all i can get is adex, will it do the job as well? And what do you think about adding hcg to the cycle?


----------



## drum (Apr 9, 2013)

Heavy do you have experience/opinion on injectable dbol?

I'm about to pick up a 100mgTSusp/50mgDbol blend for use pre-workout.

Is there anything definitive on whether it avoids first pass?  Is the half life and effects of the drug roughly the same as the oral version?  And is there any noticeable difference in sides?

Thanks man


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 18, 2013)

Diamondbody said:


> Thanks for fast answer!
> 
> Will the aromasin prevent all gyno? If all i can get is adex, will it do the job as well? And what do you think about adding hcg to the cycle?


AI's reduce the chance of gyno but the best protection is using Nolvadex. HCG will allow for a bit faster recovery.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 18, 2013)

drum said:


> Heavy do you have experience/opinion on injectable dbol?
> 
> I'm about to pick up a 100mgTSusp/50mgDbol blend for use pre-workout.
> 
> ...


I first used injectable d-bol about 25 years ago. Its quite similar to the oral version but I very much like it with suspension for added boost.


----------



## Anguish (May 1, 2013)

42, M, 235, BF% Unknown, would guess 15%-20%. 

I'm a competitive international powerlifter. Been on HRT for about 2.5 years. The first year, my "doc" had my levels all sorts of screwed up, and I was new enough to it that I didn't really understand the things my body was telling me. So, for about the first year of my HRT, I was taking entirely too much T-Cyp, and was in this constant battle of trying to get the sides under control. I did learn a couple of things through that first year that were quite helpful though. I don't really convert much at all to estrogen, and I'm super susceptible to back/chest acne starting about 2 months in to a higher dose.

First year of HRT (more like a year long low dose T only cycle)
Starting lab numbers were a little sketchy as I didn't get a lot of information back from the "doc" - Total T: 263 - Estradiol: 38
Started @ T-Cyp - 400mg/week - Injected 200mg 2x week, HCG - 1000iu/week - Injected 500iu 2x week, Arimidex - 1mg 3x week
Over the course of the year, the T-Cyp was taken down to 200mg/week, the HCG taken down to 500iu/week and the Arimidex taken down to .5mg 2x week

After going round and round with that "doc", I set off on the journey of find a new doc that was more qualified to help get me to feeling better. 
Numbers at the start of the switch to the new doc were:
Total T - 1511
Free T - 388
Estradiol - 19

Also concerning were my hemoglobin and hemotacrit numbers were off the charts.

We spent a couple of months getting everything dialed in and now I've got rock solid numbers of:
Total T - 930
Free T - 185
Estradiol - 25
Hemoglobin and Hematocrit numbers are both still higher, but within range.

Current script is:
T-Cyp - 120mg/week - Injected 60mg 2x week
HCG - 500iu/week - Injected 250iu 2x week
1.5 grain Thyroid - 1/day
.25mg Anastrozole - 1/week

I'd really like to add a couple/few 8 week blasts throughout the year. Maybe something like a simple T-Enth - 600mg/week combined with Tren-E 300mg/week? Looking for any and all advice.


----------



## heavyiron (May 2, 2013)

Your numbers look good. I would just schedule an 8 week blast at 600-800 mg T weekly plus the Tren then transition back to HRT.

I think 8 week blast are the ideal duration.

You can give blood to lower Hematocrit or stay VERY well hydrated as dehydration will result in a false high.


----------



## mishag (May 2, 2013)

hey heavyiron so march 22nd 2013. ALT was 68, it should be under 46U/L. April 26h 3 weeks into test p 350mg, tren a 300mg, and winny oral 50mg/day, ALT is 193 and AST is 101 should be under 37 U/L, free test march 22nd was 32.4 range is 31-94 pmol/L and april 26th is over 170pmol/L.  test total before was 17.4 nmol/L now its 31.5 nmol/L. estradiol was 94pmol/L range should be under 157, now its 712, prolactin was 8 ug/L range is under 18, now its 20 ug/L. Please help heavyiron with getting the liver on track and also the prolactone and estradiol,  also I have a showing coming in 4 weeks and this is going to be a challenge, I need to crush my estro and prolactrone, than wrry about healing my liver and evryting after the show, any help with detox, products to get etc, thanks.


----------



## heavyiron (May 2, 2013)

Liv 52 DS and Advanced Cycle Support will reduce liver enzymes a lot if you stay well hydrated and don't party. 

I would also use an AI like Arimidex and get that E2 down. 0.5mg every day. Prolactin may fall once E2 is under control.


----------



## mishag (May 3, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Liv 52 DS and Advanced Cycle Support will reduce liver enzymes a lot if you stay well hydrated and don't party.
> 
> I would also use an AI like Arimidex and get that E2 down. 0.5mg every day. Prolactin may fall once E2 is under control.


hey heavyiron, I got the liv 52 livercare by Himalaya what dosage or pills would you recommend (empty stomach  with food), also have to get advance cycle support (dosage for that) I also have NAC, and milk thistle at hand. Since I have a show coming up (4 weeks out) should I make any changes in the arimadex, should I get letrozole and aromasin. I also can get cabegoline. WIth the numbers I wrote down previously do you believe my gear is legit with all that im using?


----------



## Furiouz (May 4, 2013)

*First Timer*

Hello, I would really appreciate if you point me to the right direction because this is my first time using any steroids. I am 22 years old healthy male.  I plan on starting orally. I found this pre-designed stack, Oral Only stack from Napsgear.net. Link is here: "Oral only stack" I did some research on stacking Methan50 and Proviron and found out they'd enhance each others effect while Proviron blocking the estrogen. But I am still scared of gynecomastia and my questions are: Would it hurt to I take low doses of clomid or nolvadex during the cycle just to be cautious? Also concerning the instruction on the website - I work out late before sleep but the instruction said take half(1/2) tablet of methan50 and 1 tablet proviron 1 hour before the workout and then take another half methan50 right before bed. So does it mean i should take the second half in the morning since I workout right before sleep? 
I am open to any other cycle suggestions for beginners.Thank You!
 -Shigva


----------



## heavyiron (May 5, 2013)

mishag said:


> hey heavyiron, I got the liv 52 livercare by Himalaya what dosage or pills would you recommend (empty stomach  with food), also have to get advance cycle support (dosage for that) I also have NAC, and milk thistle at hand. Since I have a show coming up (4 weeks out) should I make any changes in the arimadex, should I get letrozole and aromasin. I also can get cabegoline. WIth the numbers I wrote down previously do you believe my gear is legit with all that im using?


Take as directed on the bottles.


----------



## OTG85 (May 8, 2013)

Heavy I been on cycle since dec 2011 I want to come off.I plan on running hcg hard for two weeks at end my cruise dose.I was planning on armosian and clomid for pct.Im also curious on extending clomid for a additional 2 months at 50 or 25 mg Ed to insure recovery.Can clomid at extended periods of time stop natural production?I see some people use it for hrt.I will also be using tons of tribulus,dsparic acid,other natural t boosters.


----------



## Robalo (May 8, 2013)

Heavy_, what do you think about triptorelin use after a long cycle?_


----------



## Martellrui (May 9, 2013)

Nello every body i sign up today after reading this thread, I' m very impressed by your knowledge John congratulations and thanks for your Great help!!!

sorry for my english...


----------



## forumhacker (May 10, 2013)

Considering the cost of ai and hcg, why not just go with tren cycle.


----------



## Anguish (May 13, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Your numbers look good. I would just schedule an 8 week blast at 600-800 mg T weekly plus the Tren then transition back to HRT.
> 
> I think 8 week blast are the ideal duration.
> 
> You can give blood to lower Hematocrit or stay VERY well hydrated as dehydration will result in a false high.



Thanks.

I've been an every 52 days blood donor for quite a while now.

Any other suggestions considering I'm primarily a powerlifter, but still need to stay within a weight class and wanna look relatively good also.


----------



## Tris10 (May 14, 2013)

What amount of time would you suggest to rest between sets and between exercises, for a bulk/lean bulk?


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 17, 2013)

Heavy, what age do you think pros started using HGH and slin ? what i mean is when i look at pictures of jay cutler and other pros they had good genetics yes. they looked stacked at 18-19 because they had a look of someone who was training hard as hell and taking juice like the rest of us. than when you only look 3 years later when these guys are in there early 20s, they just changed into new men. i mean they put on 30lbs of 3 dimensional muscle and have the muscle maturity that arnold had when he was 30s and arnold trained for 20 years, not 5.. there has to be something the average joes dont know. i mean i  know people who have mega dosed just gear no HGH for 3 years and still didn't develop like these pros have in such a short time. look at damn phil heath. he looked good and shredded when he started, like some good tren cycles and hard work.  but after 4 years of following jay, he put on mega muscle and went pro and is now #1. do you think they have a drug we dont know about ? i think the secret is HGH and slin started early. i am not accompanying all there success to drugs. someone can train for 25 years with just test and deca and look great. but it takes YEARS!!! these guys did it so fast.  i mean i have seen some teenage nationals kids now a days whos muscles are so mature and 3d looking its insane. they are also under the wing of Kai green. so there is  no way thats just AAS.


----------



## heavyiron (May 18, 2013)

Furiouz said:


> Hello, I would really appreciate if you point me to the right direction because this is my first time using any steroids. I am 22 years old healthy male.  I plan on starting orally. I found this pre-designed stack, Oral Only stack from Napsgear.net. Link is here: "Oral only stack" I did some research on stacking Methan50 and Proviron and found out they'd enhance each others effect while Proviron blocking the estrogen. But I am still scared of gynecomastia and my questions are: Would it hurt to I take low doses of clomid or nolvadex during the cycle just to be cautious? Also concerning the instruction on the website - I work out late before sleep but the instruction said take half(1/2) tablet of methan50 and 1 tablet proviron 1 hour before the workout and then take another half methan50 right before bed. So does it mean i should take the second half in the morning since I workout right before sleep?
> I am open to any other cycle suggestions for beginners.Thank You!
> -Shigva



I like d-bol for a first oral course and would keep Nolvadex on hand in case gyno presents.


----------



## heavyiron (May 18, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Heavy I been on cycle since dec 2011 I want to come off.I plan on running hcg hard for two weeks at end my cruise dose.I was planning on armosian and clomid for pct.Im also curious on extending clomid for a additional 2 months at 50 or 25 mg Ed to insure recovery.Can clomid at extended periods of time stop natural production?I see some people use it for hrt.I will also be using tons of tribulus,dsparic acid,other natural t boosters.


I would run the Clomid for 6 weeks in your situation brother. After the Clomid you could use an AI for two weeks or so.

Your HCG proposal is fine.


----------



## heavyiron (May 18, 2013)

Robalo said:


> Heavy_, what do you think about triptorelin use after a long cycle?_


Feedback has been largely positive.


----------



## heavyiron (May 18, 2013)

Anguish said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've been an every 52 days blood donor for quite a while now.
> 
> Any other suggestions considering I'm primarily a powerlifter, but still need to stay within a weight class and wanna look relatively good also.


Its pretty hard to beat a Test and Tren stack. Not much more is needed as long as training and nutrition are dialed in. Diet is critical though.


----------



## heavyiron (May 18, 2013)

Tris10 said:


> What amount of time would you suggest to rest between sets and between exercises, for a bulk/lean bulk?


I tend to keep rest very short with isolation movements and maybe a bit longer with heavy compound lifts. If you want to reduce cardio then train with 1 minute or less breaks.


----------



## heavyiron (May 18, 2013)

dutchmaster454 said:


> Heavy, what age do you think pros started using HGH and slin ? what i mean is when i look at pictures of jay cutler and other pros they had good genetics yes. they looked stacked at 18-19 because they had a look of someone who was training hard as hell and taking juice like the rest of us. than when you only look 3 years later when these guys are in there early 20s, they just changed into new men. i mean they put on 30lbs of 3 dimensional muscle and have the muscle maturity that arnold had when he was 30s and arnold trained for 20 years, not 5.. there has to be something the average joes dont know. i mean i  know people who have mega dosed just gear no HGH for 3 years and still didn't develop like these pros have in such a short time. look at damn phil heath. he looked good and shredded when he started, like some good tren cycles and hard work.  but after 4 years of following jay, he put on mega muscle and went pro and is now #1. do you think they have a drug we dont know about ? i think the secret is HGH and slin started early. i am not accompanying all there success to drugs. someone can train for 25 years with just test and deca and look great. but it takes YEARS!!! these guys did it so fast.  i mean i have seen some teenage nationals kids now a days whos muscles are so mature and 3d looking its insane. they are also under the wing of Kai green. so there is  no way thats just AAS.



They have coaches that teach them how to eat and train. I would venture to guess that 80% of guys on this board have no clue how to bulk. The amount of CLEAN food you have to eat once you are over 225 lean is insane when properly bulking. GH gut should be renamed food gut. There's no doubt that genetics are a large factor as well. Some of us are lucky and some of us are not.

Peptides play a role but many of the top level guys I know have extraordinarily strict diets and use maybe 4-6 iu GH daily. Insulin use is common at that level.

My advice to guys wanting to really push it to the next level is hiring a very good personal trainer and nutritionist. You will learn a great deal in those few months and you will have several extra sets of eyes looking at your development. Record EVERYTHING in a diary while under coaching for later use.


----------



## stevekc73 (May 21, 2013)

Heavy,

Would you trust a "research company" AI if you were running 1gram of test E per week?  If so, would it be better to go with with a suicidal or non-suicidal inhibitor?  Any RC company's product you would swear by?


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 23, 2013)

ok heavy one more question as i am confused now about reading this article......what are your thoughts on HGH and carbs ? this is what i just read ...

"    normally you should have enough carbs in the blood if you take hgh because hgh needs insulin to promote igf emission from the liver. in the range up to 4iu you will not get any problems with fasting glucose, if so lower your dosage or take insulin. let me tell once and for all: if you take hgh and have no carbs in your bloodstream you are wasting a lot of money and most of the potential of hgH....concerning muscle growth/any growth: the liver needs carbs to produce igf. igf is the stuff that promotes all the growth at the target cells. no carbs, less igf, less muscle growth."

what are your thoughts on this heavy? does this mean that shooting HGH in the AM on an empty stomach is a waste ? i was planning on doing 5iu every morning and than doing 20min fasted cardio. after that i would have a breakfast containing complex carbs low GI and protein, maybe even slin to assist in lowering blood sugar.


----------



## heavyiron (May 23, 2013)

stevekc73 said:


> Heavy,
> 
> Would you trust a "research company" AI if you were running 1gram of test E per week?  If so, would it be better to go with with a suicidal or non-suicidal inhibitor?  Any RC company's product you would swear by?


I'm currently using Purchase Peptides Aromasin. I also just blood tested their current batch of Letro and its 100% correct. Either will work but their Letro pounded my E2. Lowest I have ever seen with my Test outside the reference range.


----------



## heavyiron (May 23, 2013)

dutchmaster454 said:


> ok heavy one more question as i am confused now about reading this article......what are your thoughts on HGH and carbs ? this is what i just read ...
> 
> "    normally you should have enough carbs in the blood if you take hgh because hgh needs insulin to promote igf emission from the liver. in the range up to 4iu you will not get any problems with fasting glucose, if so lower your dosage or take insulin. let me tell once and for all: if you take hgh and have no carbs in your bloodstream you are wasting a lot of money and most of the potential of hgH....concerning muscle growth/any growth: the liver needs carbs to produce igf. igf is the stuff that promotes all the growth at the target cells. no carbs, less igf, less muscle growth."
> 
> what are your thoughts on this heavy? does this mean that shooting HGH in the AM on an empty stomach is a waste ? i was planning on doing 5iu every morning and than doing 20min fasted cardio. after that i would have a breakfast containing complex carbs low GI and protein, maybe even slin to assist in lowering blood sugar.


IGF-1 will elevate and stay elevated regardless of fasting, low carbs or higher carbs. I have seen many many labs taken while fasting and IGF-1 was through the roof. Your plan looks fine to me brother. If you are seriously worried about it then get labs to check GH serum levels and IGF-1 levels after you have been on the GH for a couple weeks.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 23, 2013)

thanks heavy. really appreciate the consistent feedback. does it matter what time i take the test ? i think after being on it for about 3 weeks i will just shoot my 4-5iu and go get tested later that day.


----------



## Tbk. (May 23, 2013)

Hey Heavy, great thread you got going here! I know I've read the answer to my question somewhere but I cant seem to find it.. So I'll try to ask you right away.

What's the least amount of time that I should spend on my cruice before I blast again? Not healthwise, purly musclebuildingwise. For some reason I've the number four (as in weeks) in my mind.

I've four weeks of my (24days until contest) cycle left, I'm using tren a, mast p, EQ and winstrol as blast (with 100mg cyp e3d as a base). How long should i cruice before i start my test/nando blast? Is two weeks enough for the myotestin (and so on) to go back to baseline? Just theoretically speaking.

Cheers!


----------



## heavyiron (May 24, 2013)

dutchmaster454 said:


> thanks heavy. really appreciate the consistent feedback. does it matter what time i take the test ? i think after being on it for about 3 weeks i will just shoot my 4-5iu and go get tested later that day.


About 3 hours after administration is ideal. 10iu rhGH all at once. This will prove the GH and the response of IGF-1.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 26, 2013)

ok LAST question regarding HGH i swear. 
1st question- do you fast for 30min after GH injection ? 

2nd- ok so when using HGH mainly for its fat loss benefits, can Insulin still be used or will that blunt fat loss ? HGH can cause high blood sugar and i want to avoid that.  when bulking i would typically use 5iu GH post workout, wait 20min than shoot 6-8iu slin with shake. but the first 8 weeks of my next cycle i am going to be cutting. so for the first 8 weeks on GH i am using it for fat loss and didnt know if one could still incorporate slin or if that would blunt fat loss efffects. i plan to do 3-4iu in morning since im looking for fat loss the first 8 weeks of my 20 weeks blast. T3 is also in there.


----------



## heavyiron (May 28, 2013)

Tbk. said:


> Hey Heavy, great thread you got going here! I know I've read the answer to my question somewhere but I cant seem to find it.. So I'll try to ask you right away.
> 
> What's the least amount of time that I should spend on my cruice before I blast again? Not healthwise, purly musclebuildingwise. For some reason I've the number four (as in weeks) in my mind.
> 
> ...



I think cruising should be 6 weeks minimum. Its a time to take stress off your body and organs so anything less is probably too short.


----------



## Shivalismith (Jun 1, 2013)

i've a good gifted physique and i do home practice along with yoga at roof top in the evening regularly for half an hour just for the sake of having a healthy body ... I'm a vegetarian and depends a lot upon the green veggie and seasonal fruits .. is there anything should i include to it for additional benefits...or is it OK ?


----------



## CityHunter (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Heavy,

I did two cycles, the first one between:

21st february 2012 to 21st apriil 2012 ( 10weeks)

The second one:

24th september 2012 to 2nd december 2012 ( 10 weeks)

The first one was with just 500mg of Test E, the second one was with Test E at 750mg with a kickstart during the first 4 weeks withSDMZ 2.0.

The second time I had a slight gyno after PCT. I treated it with nolvadex during 3 months and everything is back to normal now.

I wait at least 14 weeks between each cycle as you recommended : Time on cycle+Time on PCT= Time off

I'll probably do my third one in september. According to what you said before, *I'm gonna hire a bodybuilding nutritionist.* I have been off the gym for more than a month and want to be back at my best "natural" possibilit?s before to start the next cycle.

You made me some suggestions for the next cycle and here what I plan to do, I added Nolva during my cycle to avoid any possibility of gyno since I had one recently as I mentioned.

1- Are you ok with my cycle below?

2- I'm not too familiar with T3, any advice for the rookie I Am with it? Is there a special risk with it at this dose?

3- Should I keep taking Nolva on PCT?

Thx Heavy!

10 weeks cycle with:

-Sunday : 
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice
T3  50mcg's daily.
20mg of Nolvadex 

Monday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin 
500iu HCG 
1 quarter tablet of Procar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice
T3  50mcg's daily.

Tuesday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin 
350mg Enanthate 
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg) 
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice
T3  50mcg's daily.

Wednesday :
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice
T3  50mcg's daily.

Thursday : 
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
500iu HCG
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice
T3  50mcg's daily.

Friday : 
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
350mg Enanthate
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice
T3  50mcg's daily.

Saturday :
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice
T3  50mcg's daily.

Weeks 1-14 SUPPLEMENTS:
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily 
Liv-52 4 caps during the meals split in twice
Fish Oil 4 caps a day
Multi-vitamins
Vitamin C 3g/day
Creatine 5gr/day just after training

2 WEEKS WAITING THE ESTER CLEARS OUT

PCT

Weeks 11-14: 20/20/20/10 mg Aromasin
Week 11: Clomid 100mg/ED
Weeks 12/13: Clomid 75mg/ED
Week 14: Clomid 50mg/ED


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 2, 2013)

in anabolics 10 the dude says that eq can be used in place of deca...does anyone claim that eq has any of the joint recovery abilities that studies show deca does....anyway...write a test  eq dbol stack...thanx


----------



## thomaspunkt (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello Heavy, how would you prefer to trancist from long ester test/nando to short esters? I'm thinking

Deca 1-15 400mg
Test 1-7 800mg
Test 8-9 1000mg
Test 10-11 1200mg
Test 12-13 1400mg
Test 14-15 1600mg
Test p + npp + anavar (100mg each) 14-20 
And pct at week 21.

Does this seem legit?


----------



## CityHunter (Jun 8, 2013)

Heavy concerning T3 I read that it could completely shut down my thyroid. At 50mcg's daily is this risk real or not?


----------



## CityHunter (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you recommend it at the end of the cycle, for example during the last 5 weeks, lowering the dose progressively to not stop it brutaly keeping safe your own thyro?d?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2013)

dutchmaster454 said:


> ok LAST question regarding HGH i swear.
> 1st question- do you fast for 30min after GH injection ?
> 
> 2nd- ok so when using HGH mainly for its fat loss benefits, can Insulin still be used or will that blunt fat loss ? HGH can cause high blood sugar and i want to avoid that.  when bulking i would typically use 5iu GH post workout, wait 20min than shoot 6-8iu slin with shake. but the first 8 weeks of my next cycle i am going to be cutting. so for the first 8 weeks on GH i am using it for fat loss and didnt know if one could still incorporate slin or if that would blunt fat loss efffects. i plan to do 3-4iu in morning since im looking for fat loss the first 8 weeks of my 20 weeks blast. T3 is also in there.


If fat burning is your goal some guys do fast. They set their alarm an hour early, inject the GH then fall back asleep for an hour. I would use the GH early in the morning and slin Post training with your post training drink.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2013)

Shivalismith said:


> i've a good gifted physique and i do home practice along with yoga at roof top in the evening regularly for half an hour just for the sake of having a healthy body ... I'm a vegetarian and depends a lot upon the green veggie and seasonal fruits .. is there anything should i include to it for additional benefits...or is it OK ?


Creatine and protein.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2013)

CityHunter said:


> Hi Heavy,
> 
> I did two cycles, the first one between:
> 
> ...





1- Are you ok with my cycle below? *Ultra Male and Anabolic Matrix are not needed with Testosterone.* 

2- I'm not too familiar with T3, any advice for the rookie I Am with it? Is there a special risk with it at this dose? *First week should be 25mcg's for a newbie.*

3- Should I keep taking Nolva on PCT? *Yes*


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> in anabolics 10 the dude says that eq can be used in place of deca...does anyone claim that eq has any of the joint recovery abilities that studies show deca does....anyway...write a test  eq dbol stack...thanx


I have never seen that data. I seriously think EQ is a huge waste of time.

Fill your syringe all the way with test and shoot every 3-4 days.

Take 50mg d-bol daily

Use the EQ to lube your chainsaw.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 9, 2013)

dang...that's harsh...I got 3 vials of eq... recently in md there were studies summarized that even claimed deca could help heal broken bones


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2013)

thomaspunkt said:


> Hello Heavy, how would you prefer to trancist from long ester test/nando to short esters? I'm thinking
> 
> Deca 1-15 400mg
> Test 1-7 800mg
> ...


what is the total mg weekly on weeks 14-20?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> dang...that's harsh...I got 3 vials of eq... recently in md there were studies summarized that even claimed deca could help heal broken bones


Deca yes, EQ not to my knowledge.

EQ is kind of like watered down test, performance wise. It works but you have to take a lot.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2013)

CityHunter said:


> Heavy concerning T3 I read that it could completely shut down my thyroid. At 50mcg's daily is this risk real or not?


Thyroid output does change when you are on T3 but recovery is usually fast. Maybe 2-3 weeks after you stop the T3.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2013)

CityHunter said:


> Do you recommend it at the end of the cycle, for example during the last 5 weeks, lowering the dose progressively to not stop it brutaly keeping safe your own thyro?d?


I lower my T3 to zero on the final carb load. The rest of the time I like 50-60mcg's daily.

Here's the best setup in my experience for a guy doing a 12 week prep.

*Week 1*~T3 at 25 Mcg's daily*

Week 2-11*~T3 at 50 Mcg's daily (this duration may be extended based on length of prep)
At week 3 you may increase to 75 Mcg's daily but I personally prefer 60 Mcg's as my max.*

Final carb load*~drop to 25 Mcg's T3 the day before then to zero T3 during the last load. (usually 3-4 days)*

After the comp *resume T3 at 25 Mcg's daily for 7 days then stop T3 administration.


----------



## Conn (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello Heavy, my first post on this forum

I've been off steroids for quite a while now due new job and such IRL things. But now it's time to jump right back at the AAStrain.

My thoughts are first a 7 weeks blast with short esters, then a cruice for 8 weeks, and then a 15 week cycle wich I'll compete and the end of.

I'm thinking something like this:

1-7: 100mg NPP, 100mg Testo P and 100mg Mast P ED (it's a blend so it's only 1ml each jabb)
1-7: EQ 600mg e4d
1-7: 30mg Dbol and 80mg Anavar

5-15: Testo C 100mg e4d
8-15: EQ 600mg e4d
8-15: 100mg provirion

16-25: Testo C 200mg e4d
16-30: EQ 400mg e4d
16-30: Tren H 399mg ew (228mg e4d)
22-28: 60mg Tbol ed
24-30: Anavar 80mg

IF I hold water from the EQ wich I should I'll just add aromasin at a dose that fits me.


How about my layout? First 7 weeks are all about mass mass mass. I love the npp/prop/dbol/anavar stack, and the mast wont hurt I guess.. Any inputs on that part? I know the doses are high, but I've accsess to a private doctor wich will "help" me with the health part, atleast tell me when I should back off a bit. 

I also love EQ, wich leads me to my second question, how should I do with it during the cruice? I would like to have it during the cruise, but then it's not a "cruise".. I'm cruising just to let my body get a rest from the worst androgenics, I know it wont recover, but it wont get worse. Guess I've to take a asperin and tapper my blood, but thats what the doctor is there to tell me.

How about the second part? I'm adding the Tbol for the sake of pushing my gains even harder, or maybe there is an better androgenic oral for that reason? I read your articel about pyramid cycles, but insead of adding more mg of the exicting steroids I like to add an oral wich binds strong to the AR affinity.

The first 10 weeks are caloriesurplus, then a "primming" phase for 6 weeks. And then depending on my form I'll decide what to do.

Sorry for my bad english but it's not my native language, not even second.. I hope it all make some sence so you could help me


btw, REALLY fast question. How come tren h is so much more potent then tren a and e? Tren e is a joke in my experience, I've to use my EQ doses to make it feel like I'm on tren. Tren a 700mg a week is perfect. But tren h.. This time I'm pushing my limits with 3 vials each four day, hence the low testo, it might help.


----------



## MPx9 (Jun 9, 2013)

HeavyIron could you outline your favorite Bulking and Cutting cycles and why you prefer those compounds? You should never use Nolvadex with Deca-Durabolin because of prolactin levels a myth or fact?


----------



## thomaspunkt (Jun 9, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> what is the total mg weekly on weeks 14-20?


Hence I'll dropp both the long esters the total mg will be 2100mg.

Also, you think I up the deca dose? or is't enough with the test?


----------



## fit4life (Jun 16, 2013)

John i have a (1) 10cc bottle of Humilin r dosed @ 100ius/cc.  Insulin is best mixed with ba water correct?  Also how much would i need to mix in?  Planning on doing 5ius post workout.  
I wanted to thank you for all the info you provide, also for the info on insulin in the elite members section.


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jun 17, 2013)

titan said:


> John i have a (1) 10cc bottle of Humilin r dosed @ 100ius/cc.  Insulin is best mixed with ba water correct?  Also how much would i need to mix in?  Planning on doing 5ius post workout.
> I wanted to thank you for all the info you provide, also for the info on insulin in the elite members section.



Omg. Don't use slin if u are going to mix it with anything!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 22, 2013)

Conn said:


> Hello Heavy, my first post on this forum
> 
> I've been off steroids for quite a while now due new job and such IRL things. But now it's time to jump right back at the AAStrain.
> 
> ...



I think stacking anavar and d-bol in phase 1 is too much for orals. I would lower the overall oral dose or drop one of them.

For your cruise I would not use any orals. This is a time to give your organs a break.

I love T-bol so I agree with phase 3.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 22, 2013)

MPx9 said:


> HeavyIron could you outline your favorite Bulking and Cutting cycles and why you prefer those compounds? You should never use Nolvadex with Deca-Durabolin because of prolactin levels a myth or fact?


For a bulk I really like Test, Deca and D-bol. High as you can go on the Test, Deca at 2mg per lb of body weight weekly and D-bol at around 50mg daily.

For cutting its tough to beat Tren and Test. If you have too many sides with tren you could always use test, mast and anavar/winny. 

Myth


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 22, 2013)

thomaspunkt said:


> Hence I'll dropp both the long esters the total mg will be 2100mg.
> 
> Also, you think I up the deca dose? or is't enough with the test?


Cycle is fine as outlined in your first post brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 22, 2013)

titan said:


> John i have a (1) 10cc bottle of Humilin r dosed @ 100ius/cc.  Insulin is best mixed with ba water correct?  Also how much would i need to mix in?  Planning on doing 5ius post workout.
> I wanted to thank you for all the info you provide, also for the info on insulin in the elite members section.


Insulin is NOT to be mixed with bac water.

5iu=5 units.


----------



## Conn (Jun 24, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I think stacking anavar and d-bol in phase 1 is too much for orals. I would lower the overall oral dose or drop one of them.
> 
> For your cruise I would not use any orals. This is a time to give your organs a break.
> 
> I love T-bol so I agree with phase 3.


I'll drop the dbol then.

You mean the proviron? How about EQ then? During the cruise..


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 25, 2013)

Conn said:


> I'll drop the dbol then.
> 
> You mean the proviron? How about EQ then? During the cruise..


I tend to be an advocate of low dose T only on a cruise otherwise it isn't really a cruise its just a cycle.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jun 28, 2013)

what do you think of 10 mg tadalafil every morning for lowering blood pressure while taking AAS ?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 1, 2013)

kobefan234 said:


> what do you think of 10 mg tadalafil every morning for lowering blood pressure while taking AAS ?


I'm not sure if that would be a sufficient dose but 20-40mg daily has been studied for PAH.

J Am Coll Cardiol. 2012 Aug 21;60(8):768-74. doi: 10.1016/j.jacc.2012.05.004. Epub 2012 Jul 18.

*Tadalafil for the treatment of pulmonary arterial hypertension: a double-blind 52-week uncontrolled extension study.*

Oudiz RJ, Brundage BH, Gali? N, Ghofrani HA, Simonneau G, Botros FT, Chan M, Beardsworth A, Barst RJ; PHIRST Study Group.
*
Source*
Los Angeles Biomedical Research Institute at Harbor-UCLA Medical Center, Torrance, CA, USA. roudiz@labiomed.org

*Abstract*

*OBJECTIVES:*
The aim of this study was to evaluate the long-term safety and durability of efficacy of tadalafil for pulmonary arterial hypertension.
*
BACKGROUND:*
Tadalafil is an oral phosphodiesterase-5 inhibitor approved for PAH treatment. In the multicenter, placebo-controlled, randomized, 16-week PHIRST (Pulmonary Arterial Hypertension and Response to Tadalafil) study, tadalafil 40 mg improved exercise capacity and delayed clinical worsening.
*
METHODS:*
Eligible patients from PHIRST received once-daily tadalafil 20 mg (T20 mg) or 40 mg (T40 mg) (n = 357) in the double-blind, 52-week, uncontrolled extension study (PHIRST-2); 293 patients completed PHIRST-2. Durability of efficacy was explored using the 6-min walk distance (6MWD) test. Clinical worsening and changes in World Health Organization functional class were evaluated.
*
RESULTS:*
The safety profile of tadalafil in PHIRST-2 was similar to that in PHIRST, with typical phosphodiesterase-5 inhibitor adverse events. The 6MWDs achieved in PHIRST for the subset of patients receiving T20 mg and T40 mg in both PHIRST and PHIRST-2 (406 ? 67 m [n = 52] and 413 ? 81 m [n = 59] at PHIRST-2 enrollment, respectively) were maintained at PHIRST-2 completion (415 ? 80 m [n = 51] and 410 ? 78 m [n = 59], respectively). Numerically fewer patients who were on T40 mg in PHIRST and PHIRST-2 experienced World Health Organization functional class deterioration (6% [n = 5]) compared with those randomized to T20 mg (9% [n = 7]) across both studies. Post hoc analyses showed that background bosentan use and higher 6MWD at PHIRST baseline were associated with fewer clinical worsening events.
*
CONCLUSIONS:*
Long-term treatment with tadalafil was well tolerated in patients with pulmonary arterial hypertension. In patients receiving either T20 mg or T40 mg, the improvements in 6MWD demonstrated in the 16-week PHIRST study appeared sustained for up to 52 additional weeks of treatment in PHIRST-2. (Pulmonary Arterial Hypertension and Response to Tadalafil Study; NCT00549302).

Copyright ? 2012 American College of Cardiology Foundation. Published by Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.

PMID: 22818063 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Jaydaw (Jul 7, 2013)

Please help!

  I have been working out for years!  I am a 45 year old female.  I weight train and do cardio.have just started bioidentical hormone replacement therapy with minimal results noticed.  Last check, my testosterone level was 185!!!  My bf level is higher than I want it to be and am seriously intent on losing body fat%.  I am investigating hcg,hgh, t3and would love recommendations on which you think is best.  I'm not having luck finding hgh and what I do find is ridiculously expensive.  I know diet is important, and I do very well with this except on weekends!  Then I tend to be bad.  I need something to decrease appetite, control cravings, etc. as I am sure my cortisol levels are up (per blood work) and my thyroid levels were screwy.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jblifter (Jul 14, 2013)

OK I've been had by a company a personal friend of mine had received good gear from, AAA bodybuilding scammed! However I've learned that if your going to dabble in this you should be prepared. I have heard from several people that UNC. z , and pinn. Are worth every penny, I just wanted to ask your take on this. Thanks.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 14, 2013)

Jaydaw said:


> Please help!
> 
> I have been working out for years!  I am a 45 year old female.  I weight train and do cardio.have just started bioidentical hormone replacement therapy with minimal results noticed.  Last check, my testosterone level was 185!!!  My bf level is higher than I want it to be and am seriously intent on losing body fat%.  I am investigating hcg,hgh, t3and would love recommendations on which you think is best.  I'm not having luck finding hgh and what I do find is ridiculously expensive.  I know diet is important, and I do very well with this except on weekends!  Then I tend to be bad.  I need something to decrease appetite, control cravings, etc. as I am sure my cortisol levels are up (per blood work) and my thyroid levels were screwy.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Honestly I would not recommend any meds until you are able to strictly follow a diet for more than 60 days. Eating poorly on the weekends is not going to be solved by medications. 

Hire a nutritionist and a personal trainer and keep a detailed diary for 3 months.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 14, 2013)

jblifter said:


> OK I've been had by a company a personal friend of mine had received good gear from, AAA bodybuilding scammed! However I've learned that if your going to dabble in this you should be prepared. I have heard from several people that UNC. z , and pinn. Are worth every penny, I just wanted to ask your take on this. Thanks.


I'm currently using PSL and AgentYes. Both have treated me very well.


----------



## jblifter (Jul 14, 2013)

First cycle
Male 26yrs
Test e 250
W1-5 500mg
W6-10 750mg
Daily 10mg aromasin intake, with 1000iu of HCG weekly
PCT as you suggested.
1000iu of HCG W1-3
Clomid twice daily W1-3
Aromas in twice daily W1-3 W4 once a day.
3g vit c in a 3 dose split daily
10g of creatine daily.

Do you believe I will happy with my results with proper diet and exercise. All input will be much appreciated.


----------



## jblifter (Jul 15, 2013)

Would it be a good idea to stack t-bol with test e, using it the whole cycle. Something like 
1-5 500mg test e PW
1-5 30mg t-bol ED
6-10 750mg test e PW
6-10 50mg t-bol ED 

Kind of pyramid them both, cut up with t-bol. What do you think? 1st cycle


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 29, 2013)

HI, you ever design cycles for any pro's or amateur's trying to turn pro? I'm asking because I will be looking for help on a longer cycle soon. I'm really trying to put on some mass (I'll be hiring someone for nutrition also.)


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 29, 2013)

jblifter said:


> First cycle
> Male 26yrs
> Test e 250
> W1-5 500mg
> ...





jblifter said:


> Would it be a good idea to stack t-bol with test e, using it the whole cycle. Something like
> 1-5 500mg test e PW
> 1-5 30mg t-bol ED
> 6-10 750mg test e PW
> ...


Looks good brother but I don't think a first course needs multiple steroids but it isn't out of control so I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 29, 2013)

NoCode8511 said:


> HI, you ever design cycles for any pro's or amateur's trying to turn pro? I'm asking because I will be looking for help on a longer cycle soon. I'm really trying to put on some mass (I'll be hiring someone for nutrition also.)


The highest I ever worked with was a national guy that went pro. He and I built his cycle together and he got his card. However he was a machine in the gym and at the table so the drugs were icing on the cake.

Hiring a nutritionist is very wise. You will learn a ton of info that will be valuable to you your entire life. 

I would be happy to help you anyway I can.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 30, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> The highest I ever worked with was a national guy that went pro. He and I built his cycle together and he got his card. However he was a machine in the gym and at the table so the drugs were icing on the cake.
> 
> Hiring a nutritionist is very wise. You will learn a ton of info that will be valuable to you your entire life.
> 
> I would be happy to help you anyway I can.



Great, thanks! I'll be talking to you soon.


----------



## BeyondBelief (Aug 1, 2013)

Greetings HeavyIron, love reading your advice to all the bros on this site! I wanted ask you since I am considered a first timer in the PH realm, do you think it would be ok to start off with a cycle of 1-Andro & 4-Andro rx for a beginner cycle? My 2nd question is well I know everyone says it's a pretty harsh compound, but with the right protocol do you thing a first timer like me can pull off a 4 week cycle of Alpha-1 max? I AM mostly trying to build upper body mass! As far as my physical stats, they are>>>>>>>>>>>

Height :   6'0
Weight :  180lbs
BODY Fat% :  n/a
Chest: 38"  Waist: 35"  Arms: 15.5"


LIFTING: lifting seriously for the past 3 years, but moderate to light weight this past year but all that did was tone me up instead of bulking ,so I've been doing moderate to heavy weight 4 sets of 15 on every exercise. I train Chest, Arms Arms and Back twice a week.


Nutrition : I calculated that I consume 3,215 calories a day, with 225 grams of protein a day. Those numbers are supplements and whole foods combined!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 3, 2013)

I see no problem with either cycle proposal. 

I personally would use the 1-andro and 4-andro stack though. This will likely be a much more enjoyable course as the 4-andro will elevate mood, energy and libido.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 4, 2013)

I started up my own website and would love to have as many members join as possible. anabolicmuscleforums.com will have a heavy focus on science and practical application of steroid and PED use.

Please drop in and post up when you have a moment!





*Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums

*Thanks!


----------



## kobefan234 (Aug 12, 2013)

dave palumbo said on heavy muscle radio show that he hates the fact that most physicians prescribe metformin for type 2 diabetics because according to dave metformin stresses the pancreatic beta cells to release more insulin which is the worst thing you want to do to a type 2 diabetic because they are already hyperinsulinemic in response to their high blood sugar levels. 

From what I know from school, i thought that metformin increases insulin sensitivity & it is the other type 2 diabetic drug called glipizide that stresses the beta cells .


----------



## Tris10 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey Heavy.. I read a thread that was revived from a few years ago and it was talking about doing 6 week short cycles with short esters instead of longer, more drawn-out cycles with longer estered gear.. For example, weeks 1-6 Test/Tren/oral, then cruise for 5-6 weeks and repeat. Repeating this as much as one would like. Also, it said you could run your cruise dose with the cycle, on top of the short esters so its in your system when you're ready to cruise. It said that its easier to keep gains doing cycles with this method rather than using the longer estered things for longer periods of time..

Whats your opinion on this type of cycling? Better/worse/equivalent? This was also for any type of cycle, cut, bulk, ect.. 

Thanks!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 25, 2013)

Tris10 said:


> Hey Heavy.. I read a thread that was revived from a few years ago and it was talking about doing 6 week short cycles with short esters instead of longer, more drawn-out cycles with longer estered gear.. For example, weeks 1-6 Test/Tren/oral, then cruise for 5-6 weeks and repeat. Repeating this as much as one would like. Also, it said you could run your cruise dose with the cycle, on top of the short esters so its in your system when you're ready to cruise. It said that its easier to keep gains doing cycles with this method rather than using the longer estered things for longer periods of time..
> 
> Whats your opinion on this type of cycling? Better/worse/equivalent? This was also for any type of cycle, cut, bulk, ect..
> 
> Thanks!


56 days is the ideal cycle length IMHO. I believe in high dosed cycles for eight weeks for max effect if cycling.


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Aug 26, 2013)

What do you think is the minimal amount of time during a cruise if blood work is good , that you can comeback on ? Say I go 12 weeks on blast  and cruise for 4 weeks and bloodwork is perfect can I start that same day , and aas sensitivity will be high and myostatin won't be an issue ?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 26, 2013)

My sweet spot is 8 weeks on 6 weeks off (or cruise)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 12, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> My sweet spot is 8 weeks on 6 weeks off (or cruise)


Even with long esters?  I tend to go 8 weeks on short ester, and 10-12 weeks with long.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes, especially with long esters. =)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 13, 2013)

I definitely like the idea of doing shorter cycles with shorter blasts.  Easier on your lipids.  I think I'm going to reduce that Omna/NPP cycle I showed you from 12 weeks to 10 weeks.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 13, 2013)

High dosed 8-10 week cycles are VERY effective!


----------



## TheHardOne (Oct 3, 2013)

1)test E 200mg ew + masteron 400mg ew ok to cruise on? I mean getting a rest of the heavy andros

2)Taking baby aspirin 81mg a day ideal?

3)What else can I take to keep my BP in the healthy range and keep my RBC ok (diet is already full of whole grains, fish oil, other omega 3 sources, cardio LIIT and HIIT throughout the week)

Oh and how accurate are those wrist BP cuffs? Oh...and sorry one more question!   ....Bloody stools from high bp or kidneys? I mean it only happens when I  eat alot in 1 sitting...but still a concern. (no straining, im  regular...just a tad bit of blood in my stuff  ) Eww!

Thanks brotha hope you can help me out!


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 7, 2013)

1) sure

2) Yes

3) CQ-10

Sounds like you may have hemorrhoids.


----------



## carjoch_831 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi heavy! Whats your take on Vit B6 as an alternative to caber/prami for 19nor cycle?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 16, 2013)

carjoch_831 said:


> Hi heavy! Whats your take on Vit B6 as an alternative to caber/prami for 19nor cycle?


I would not recommend vit B6 as an alternative to Caber or Prami. Some OTC shops try to sell it as an alternative but it just isn't even in the same category as far as effectiveness.


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey Heavy! Was wondering how your body looks like now??? are you fat or ripped???? send us some picture!!! and don't say I'm gay!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 2, 2013)

Maybe 15% with lots of body hair. LOL!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 2, 2013)

what happened with that laser thing


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 2, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Maybe 15% with lots of body hair. LOL!



GoD!!!! You have to show us that!!! Post a picture ASAP!!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what happened with that laser thing


It seemed to work well but I only ever used it on my back. I might start up again but the wife says there is still like a 50% reduction in hair. The rest of me is like a fur coat. LOL!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 2, 2013)

CityHunter said:


> Hey Heavy! Was wondering how your body looks like now??? are you fat or ripped???? send us some picture!!! and *don't say I'm gay*!



Bi?


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 3, 2013)

officerfarva said:


> bi?



lol


----------



## TheHardOne (Nov 3, 2013)

Logical reason(s) why not to use Tren and Deca together? (of course with Test)

Can they be used together? They compete for the same receptor?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 4, 2013)

Tren and Deca and Test stacked are fine just be sure to control Estradiol. Some guys have sexual dysfunction on Nandrolone's so be aware that you may need labs to determine if progesterone or prolactin elevate out of range.


----------



## CityHunter (Nov 5, 2013)

Heavy would like your advice on the cycle below, I want to cut but add some mass too.

Was wondering if it's best to start the first 4 weeks with SDMZ or finish the last 4 weeks with it?????? Tell me.

Althought since I had a slight Gyno the last time, could I finish my PCT with some Nolva to avoid any risk?



Super-DMZ Rx 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM) First 4 weeks or last 4 weeks.


Sunday : 
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Monday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin 
500iu HCG 
1 quarter tablet of Procar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Tuesday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin 
350mg Enanthate 
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg) 
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Wednesday :
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Thursday : 
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
500iu HCG
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Friday : 
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
350mg Enanthate
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Saturday :
10/12,5mg Aromasin 
1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)
Proviron 50mg/day split in twice

Weeks 1-14 SUPPLEMENTS:
Ultra Male Rx - 1 cap daily
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2 caps daily 
Liv-52 4 caps during the meals split in twice
Fish Oil 4 caps a day
Multi-vitamins
Vitamin C 3g/day
Creatine 5gr/day just after training

2 WEEKS WAITING THE ESTER CLEARS OUT

PCT

Weeks 11-14: 20/20/20/10 mg Aromasin
Week 11: Clomid 100mg/ED
Weeks 12/13: Clomid 75mg/ED
Week 14: Clomid 50mg/ED


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 7, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Tren and Deca and Test stacked are fine just be sure to control Estradiol. Some guys have sexual dysfunction on Nandrolone's so be aware that you may need labs to determine if progesterone or prolactin elevate out of range.



Great Stuff Heavy!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2013)

CityHunter said:


> Heavy would like your advice on the cycle below, I want to cut but add some mass too.
> 
> Was wondering if it's best to start the first 4 weeks with SDMZ or finish the last 4 weeks with it?????? Tell me.
> 
> ...



Cutting and adding mass is pretty tough so I would choose one goal and focus on it the entire cycle.

Ultra Male and Anabolic Matrix are not needed while on Testosterone.

I would use the SDMZ the last 4 weeks to keep gains rolling brother.


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Nov 10, 2013)

What are your thoughts on training? IE: how many sets , reps, and frequency do you advocate for naturals and what do you advocate for enhanced.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 12, 2013)

I like heavy volume training for most guys. On AAS you can train more often but the style is essentially the same.

What are your specific goals?


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Nov 12, 2013)

Goals are just to add as much muscle as possible, and then when cutting to preserve it of course.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 13, 2013)

I prefer intense volume training myself.


----------



## Ryano (Nov 24, 2013)

On 500mg test a week and have aromasin. Is there anything I can take in the place of hcg?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 24, 2013)

Ryano said:


> On 500mg test a week and have aromasin. Is there anything I can take in the place of hcg?


Why are you wanting to take HCG exactly?


----------



## spartan1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Quick question, if I am only taking long ester compounds like Cyp, Enth, ect. do I have to count the first 3 weeks as part of my total cycle since they really don't kick in until after the 3rd wk. I have always in the past but now wonder... Thanks.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 25, 2013)

Testosterone levels rapidly spike within one day of injecting long esters.


----------



## TheHardOne (Nov 27, 2013)

Still get shutdown even just cruising on a low dose of test (300mg a week?)? 

Sperm production im assuming eventually go to zero?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 28, 2013)

TheHardOne said:


> Still get shutdown even just cruising on a low dose of test (300mg a week?)?
> 
> Sperm production im assuming eventually go to zero?


Yes, 300mg Testosterone weekly will bury FSH and LH. Essentially shutting down natural T production.

Sperm count will likely drop significantly but not to zero in the general population. Sperm count may be high enough for conception.


----------



## ASU87 (Dec 1, 2013)

I am coming off a short 10 wk blast of 500 mgs TIPP weekly and returning to normal TRT of 100 mgs of Cyp weekly.  Quite pleased with the results from the TIPP.  I thought I would "finish" with some 50 mg "var" that I got free with an order one time.  I have read that real anavar is a relatively mild and a slow roll so to speak.  However, I have only taken this for a week and I have gained 3 lbs! Also, my blood pressure is through the roof (~170's/90's).  I am discontinuing the use, but what compound is likely in those tabs? - or is it possible it's real anavar and I am very responsive to it.  Damn shame, love the gains, but not worth stroking out over.  By the way, the anavar DID NOT come from the same source as the TIPP.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2013)

Its impossible to know what the compound is but Anavar typically does not produce those types of gains that fast.


----------



## spartan1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Sounds like it could be anadrol or D-bol but one will never know.


----------



## 2DUBed (Dec 11, 2013)

*EQ & Tren E Stack??*

I need some serious insight! 
I'm starting my very FIRST cycle EVER! I'm 25, 185lbs around 12% Body Fat.
 I've chosen EQ 300 (Boldenone Undeclynate) & a Tren 200 (trenbolone Enanthate) Stack.
I've decided 300mgs of EQ 2x per Week,
               & 250mgs of Tren 2x per Week,
               for 14 Weeks,
 will work well for me based on 'my own research online".
I STRESS "my own research online" because this is based strictly off what I could decipher myself.
I truly have no idea how long to run the Tren for as well as what I should take in order so sustain a healthy Libido.
I've read HCG is great to help get my test levels back to normal. However I'm not able to get any. Also I Don't want to run any Test if at all possible.

My Questions to you are, What Dose would you suggest I Run this Cycle at, as well as what do I need post cycle to avoid any or all long term recovery problems...IE gyno ect.
Thank You,
Look forward to all help!!


----------



## guindilla (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi John, what is the longest you can run the new Super DMZ 3.0 formula? Can you run it for more than 4 weeks? Also, would your blood work get altered by its use like it would when running anadrol/dbol?  Thanks


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 24, 2013)

guindilla said:


> Hi John, what is the longest you can run the new Super DMZ 3.0 formula? Can you run it for more than 4 weeks? Also, would your blood work get altered by its use like it would when running anadrol/dbol?  Thanks


4-6 weeks duration.

It will definitely shut you down like any other oral steroid.


----------



## guindilla (Dec 25, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 4-6 weeks duration.
> 
> It will definitely shut you down like any other oral steroid.



Thanks John so much for your reply. That helps a lot. On another note, if you use test enant/cyp, in terms of PCT, you would start running the HCG right after the last shot? Then, wait 1-3 weeks and you would begin the clomid and antiestrogen, correct? or would you run the antiestrogen from the moment you run the HCG? Finally, if you use arimidex over aromasin, would 1 gr be enough? Thanks so much


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 25, 2013)

guindilla said:


> Thanks John so much for your reply. That helps a lot. On another note, if you use test enant/cyp, in terms of PCT, you would start running the HCG right after the last shot? Then, wait 1-3 weeks and you would begin the clomid and antiestrogen, correct? or would you run the antiestrogen from the moment you run the HCG? Finally, if you use arimidex over aromasin, would 1 gr be enough? Thanks so much


You can run HCG the entire cycle and while the ester is clearing if you want.

Clomid may be run after the AAS ester clears.

1mg of Arimidex is plenty


----------



## guindilla (Dec 25, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> You can run HCG the entire cycle and while the ester is clearing if you want.
> 
> Clomid may be run after the AAS ester clears.
> 
> 1mg of Arimidex is plenty



Thanks John. I very much appreciate your help. So, how does this look?: The first 2 weeks I run 2500 HCG every 3rd day. After 1-3 weeks from last shot (test), I run 100mg of clomid for 3 weeks with 20mg of aromasin or 1mg of arimidex for 3 weeks. After than, run clomid at 50mg for 1 more week. HCG can be ran for the entire time or just for the first 2 weeks. Is this correct? Just would like to be sure I get it right. Thanks so much


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 26, 2013)

guindilla said:


> Thanks John. I very much appreciate your help. So, how does this look?: The first 2 weeks I run 2500 HCG every 3rd day. After 1-3 weeks from last shot (test), I run 100mg of clomid for 3 weeks with 20mg of aromasin or 1mg of arimidex for 3 weeks. After than, run clomid at 50mg for 1 more week. HCG can be ran for the entire time or just for the first 2 weeks. Is this correct? Just would like to be sure I get it right. Thanks so much



Here's a thread that may help you;

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------



## 2DUBed (Jan 6, 2014)

*EQ & Tren E Stack??*

Hi John,
I need some serious insight! 
I'm starting my very FIRST cycle EVER! I'm 25, 185lbs around 12% Body Fat.
I've chosen EQ 300 (Boldenone Undeclynate) & a Tren 200 (trenbolone Enanthate) Stack.
I've decided 300mgs of EQ 2x per Week,
& 250mgs of Tren 2x per Week,
for 14 Weeks,
will work well for me based on 'my own research online".
I STRESS "my own research online" because this is based strictly off what I could decipher myself.
I truly have no idea how long to run the Tren for as well as what I should take in order so sustain a healthy Libido.
I've read HCG is great to help get my test levels back to normal. However I'm not able to get any. Also I Don't want to run any Test if at all possible.

My Questions to you are, What Dose would you suggest I Run this Cycle at, as well as what do I need post cycle to avoid any or all long term recovery problems...IE gyno ect.
Thank You,
Look forward to all help!!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 7, 2014)

2DUBed said:


> Hi John,
> I need some serious insight!
> I'm starting my very FIRST cycle EVER! I'm 25, 185lbs around 12% Body Fat.
> I've chosen EQ 300 (Boldenone Undeclynate) & a Tren 200 (trenbolone Enanthate) Stack.
> ...



Your proposed cycle is not recommended at all.

Here's a thread that may help you;

First Cycle and PCT


----------



## blergs. (Jan 8, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Your proposed cycle is not recommended at all.
> 
> Here's a thread that may help you;
> 
> First Cycle and PCT


I agree! its a horrible cycle. He need to do a lot more research...


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 9, 2014)

You recommended test and Deca for bulking earlier in this thread.  I have tried them at a little lower dosages than you recommended (600 test/ 300 deca weekly), and they were great, my favorite actually, well, while on cycle.  Lots of strength, weight gain, and joint pain disappeared.  Recovery from Deca, however, was terrible, taking 6 months.  Yikes!

What do you think about substituting NPP in place of Deca in the cycle you recommended (at the same dosages you recommended)?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 9, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> You recommended test and Deca for bulking earlier in this thread.  I have tried them at a little lower dosages than you recommended (600 test/ 300 deca weekly), and they were great, my favorite actually, well, while on cycle.  Lots of strength, weight gain, and joint pain disappeared.  Recovery from Deca, however, was terrible, taking 6 months.  Yikes!
> 
> What do you think about substituting NPP in place of Deca in the cycle you recommended (at the same dosages you recommended)?



Should be no problem at all and NPP will give you a bit more control with the shorter ester of Nandrolone.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 9, 2014)

yea I like npp a lot better than deca.


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks heavyiron and bigben2011!


----------



## malfeasance (Jan 9, 2014)

As a guy in mid-late 40s, like you, but having been off (completely) for a year and a half, is this like starting over with a first cycle?  I know everybody says you lose it all, but I do not think in 18 months that it all went away.

Three prior cycles, 6 feet tall, was 216, now 204 all natural.  I am probably at 15% bodyfat, which is about the worst I have ever been in my life.

Three Prior Cycles;
(1) 500 mg weekly test for 10 weeks, aromasin
(2) Test 600, Deca 300, aromasin and prami, I cannot remember how many weeks, but I think it was 14
(3) Test and tren and mast and anavar, aromasin and prami

All had a PCT with aromasin and clomid.  HCG used throughout last cycle, but not on first two.

I was looking at Testosterone and NPP (as stated above), with dianabol to start out.  Given my year and a half break, do you think simply another cycle of only 600 test /300 mg NPP, say 10 weeks, with dianabol for the first 4 or 5 at 50 mg daily, would be a good fourth cycle?  I intend to use aromasin.  Do you think any prami or caber is needed with this dose (assuming you think this is an appropriate dose)?

Goal is a clean (lean) bulk - add some muscle without adding bodyfat, maybe even recomp and lose bodyfat while gaining.  I am willing to keep the diet clean.

I might do a test/anavar cut in the summer, but let's talk about a late winter muscle gain for now.  600 test/300 NPP with a dianabol kicker or something different?  Higher or lower doses?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 9, 2014)

I think you will have a very positive cycle with those doses/compounds given your situation and experience level. 

I doubt your prolactin will increase enough to use Caber or Prami brother.


----------



## TheHardOne (Jan 9, 2014)

1)Can superdmz 2.0 be stacked with epitren? 

2)Best anti-aroma compound? Besides letro!

3)Best cruise stack? 100mg test prop eod + 12.5 exmestane ed + 100mg mast prop eod?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> 1)Can superdmz 2.0 be stacked with epitren?
> 
> 2)Best anti-aroma compound? Besides letro!
> 
> 3)Best cruise stack? 100mg test prop eod + 12.5 exmestane ed + 100mg mast prop eod?


 1. Yes but that would be a very aggressive stack and not recommended by the manufacturer.

2. I have a preference for Aromasin

3. Test Cyp 300 mg weekly


----------



## TheHardOne (Jan 11, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> 1. Yes but that would be a very aggressive stack and not recommended by the manufacturer.
> 
> 2. I have a preference for Aromasin
> 
> 3. Test Cyp 300 mg weekly



Thanks!

Wouldnt taking multiple orals compete for binding to the androgen receptor? Or thats bs?


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jan 15, 2014)

whats your thoughts on using dnp for fatloss? have you ever used it?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 15, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Wouldnt taking multiple orals compete for binding to the androgen receptor? Or thats bs?


Its not relevant unless doses are very high and AR saturation is achieved.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 15, 2014)

powerhouse212 said:


> whats your thoughts on using dnp for fatloss? have you ever used it?


Its a relatively dangerous method for fat loss that really isn't worth the risk. Many people have died absolutely horrific deaths from DNP and they could have easily met their goals with other means.


----------



## TheHardOne (Jan 17, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Its not relevant unless doses are very high and AR saturation is achieved.



Whats your take on trenavar (the PH) with deca? (injectable nandrolone not the ph deca-drol)

With test of course!


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jan 18, 2014)

how about this gw 501516  we are hearing so much about for fat loss? hype or reality?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 27, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> Whats your take on trenavar (the PH) with deca? (injectable nandrolone not the ph deca-drol)
> 
> With test of course!


Not sure what your question is but its fine to stack brother.


----------



## spartan1 (Jan 27, 2014)

What is a good alternative to Tren? I am trying to see if I can figure out a method to help with the sides, ie. Dose frequency, milligrams per wk and other compounds to help. But if I cannot find the "happy spot" then I will have to stop and find the next best thing so any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jcuyu (Jan 28, 2014)

Does anybody know any good exercises for balance? I work in healthcare and sometimes we get really aggressive doped up patients and they always seem to push me two or 3 steps back. Im physically fit i just dont have any balance. Any  exercises i can do at home?


----------



## TheHardOne (Jan 29, 2014)

Insulin

1)novolin-r (samething as the lily brand? right?)

2)store in room temp fine?

3)anything else I should know about insulin thats unique? like im shots instead of sub-q far superior? or doesnt matter?

4)simple carbs right after or wait a certain time? (so many different answers on this one!)

5)lightly alcohol swab the pin obviously before going into the vial and make sure its dry (just making sure)

6)push air into the vial before absorbing the slin? or doesnt matter?

7)all slin syrnges the same sizes right? 

Thanks brother, good to have someone like yourself on these boards! Appreciate it!


----------



## TheHardOne (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh and forgot to add 

8)Once open, its still good for 30 days or longer? (if stored below 86 de F)

9)Taking t3 with insulin ok?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 29, 2014)

spartan1 said:


> What is a good alternative to Tren? I am trying to see if I can figure out a method to help with the sides, ie. Dose frequency, milligrams per wk and other compounds to help. But if I cannot find the "happy spot" then I will have to stop and find the next best thing so any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


Some guys like high dosed Aanavar but not much replaces Trenbolone. 100 mg Anavar daily.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 29, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> Insulin
> 
> 1)novolin-r (samething as the lily brand? right?)
> 
> ...


http://www.anabolicmuscleforums.com...ped-s/7533-insulin-cycle-for-first-time-users


----------



## spartan1 (Jan 29, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Some guys like high dosed Aanavar but not much replaces Trenbolone. 100 mg Anavar daily.



Thanks what do you think of using NPP in its place I know its not Tren but maybe could be a close second?? Let me know what you think. I just picked up some var and was going to try it out, but heard it can have an impact on the sex drive is that true what would you take to offset this side.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 29, 2014)

spartan1 said:


> Thanks what do you think of using NPP in its place I know its not Tren but maybe could be a close second?? Let me know what you think. I just picked up some var and was going to try it out, but heard it can have an impact on the sex drive is that true what would you take to offset this side.


Testosterone will keep your mood, energy and libido going. You only need maybe 200-300 mg Test weekly with the high dosed Anavar.

NPP is a good compound but it will negatively affect your sex drive more than Anavar by a lot.


----------



## TheHardOne (Jan 29, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> http://www.anabolicmuscleforums.com...ped-s/7533-insulin-cycle-for-first-time-users



Thx! But can I use t3 with it? Or counterproductive? Store in room temp fine after opened?


----------



## spartan1 (Jan 30, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Testosterone will keep your mood, energy and libido going. You only need maybe 200-300 mg Test weekly with the high dosed Anavar.
> 
> NPP is a good compound but it will negatively affect your sex drive more than Anavar by a lot.



Sounds good thanks for your prompt responses.

I used to run Test Deca way back when size was king in my mind, and since have been working with Test Tren Mast or EQ for the more lean build. But my point is I never really had any Deca dick issues when I ran regular Deca. With that being said is there a difference between NPP and regular Deca when it comes to sex drive ect? I am going to give the Var a shot because I just picked up a little sample and wanted to try it out. I think I will start it after I finish up on the Tren.


----------



## cab1000 (Feb 1, 2014)

Heavy,

Been on hrt at 100 mg test with 2 calcium d-glucarate daily for slight anti-e control.  Doing a 12 week cycle now of 400 mg test every 4 days with 25mg exemestane daily.  Did blood work mid way and test was <1500 with estrogen at 24.7 so working good.  My question is when I end the cycle.  I was thinking of going back to the 100mg a week after my last 400mg shot.  How long should I stay on the exemestane after my last shot of 400?  Thanks.


----------



## Gracieboy (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow!!!what an awesome thread. Took me a week to read it all but we'll worth it. Thanks for all the info. I'm getting ready to run the following. 100 mg tren a /75 mg mast prop/ 50 mg test prop eod. Any thoughts? I've done only test cycles before so hoping to keep sides at a min. Thanks


----------



## TheHardOne (Feb 2, 2014)

Humulin-r year round? Can you become a diebetic or is that just straight up broscience?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2014)

cab1000 said:


> Heavy,
> 
> Been on hrt at 100 mg test with 2 calcium d-glucarate daily for slight anti-e control.  Doing a 12 week cycle now of 400 mg test every 4 days with 25mg exemestane daily.  Did blood work mid way and test was <1500 with estrogen at 24.7 so working good.  My question is when I end the cycle.  I was thinking of going back to the 100mg a week after my last 400mg shot.  How long should I stay on the exemestane after my last shot of 400?  Thanks.


Until the ester clears.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2014)

Gracieboy said:


> Wow!!!what an awesome thread. Took me a week to read it all but we'll worth it. Thanks for all the info. I'm getting ready to run the following. 100 mg tren a /75 mg mast prop/ 50 mg test prop eod. Any thoughts? I've done only test cycles before so hoping to keep sides at a min. Thanks


Tren is notorious for side effects but you won't know until you try it.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 3, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> Humulin-r year round? Can you become a diebetic or is that just straight up broscience?


I'm not comfortable advising on insulin use. I have seen way too many major problems with its use including death.


----------



## Gracieboy (Feb 3, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Tren is notorious for side effects but you won't know until you try it.


Does dosing look ok to you. Also, what should I run with this? Caber or prami? Anything else you might suggest?


----------



## Gracieboy (Feb 3, 2014)

Not sure what happened to my last reply but whatever. Does the dosing look ok? What else should I take with this, caber or prami? How much and how often? Thanks for the help


----------



## TheHardOne (Feb 3, 2014)

Got a important health
	
  concern....ever since using insulin  ive been getting green stools? not diarria or anything unsual...just  green? Other supps im using...nothing green/nor green foods....using  test p 100mg eod, and 25mcg t3 daily, epitren PH 2 caps 3x a day

Not noticing any symptoms....no fatigue / anything bad really, I feel fine! But just concerned..


----------



## cab1000 (Feb 4, 2014)

_






 Originally Posted by *cab1000* 


Heavy,

Been on hrt at 100 mg test with 2 calcium d-glucarate daily for slight anti-e control. Doing a 12 week cycle now of 400 mg test every 4 days with 25mg exemestane daily. Did blood work mid way and test was <1500 with estrogen at 24.7 so working good. My question is when I end the cycle. I was thinking of going back to the 100mg a week after my last 400mg shot. How long should I stay on the exemestane after my last shot of 400? Thanks.

_


Until the ester clears.


What would you guess that would be with test cyp?  How many days?  I know the half life is 12 days.  Should I stay on the stane for 2 weeks after and start my hrt dose of 100 also after 2 weeks?  I know my levels will be higher for awhile even after the last 400 shot just not sure in practical terms what that means.


----------



## cab1000 (Feb 4, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Until the ester clears.



So if I'm using test cyp what does that mean in practical terms?  Two weeks?  I know the half life is 12 days but not sure how long it will take for me to fall back to normal levels.  Should I also wait to resume my 100mg hrt dose for a couple of weeks as well?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 7, 2014)

Gracieboy said:


> Not sure what happened to my last reply but whatever. Does the dosing look ok? What else should I take with this, caber or prami? How much and how often? Thanks for the help


I like guys to start tren around 225 mg weekly but your doses are not out of the norm. I wouldn't use an anti prolactin unless labs showed you needed one.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 7, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> Got a important health
> 
> concern....ever since using insulin  ive been getting green stools? not diarria or anything unsual...just  green? Other supps im using...nothing green/nor green foods....using  test p 100mg eod, and 25mcg t3 daily, epitren PH 2 caps 3x a day
> 
> Not noticing any symptoms....no fatigue / anything bad really, I feel fine! But just concerned..


I would consult your doctor if this continues.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 7, 2014)

cab1000 said:


> So if I'm using test cyp what does that mean in practical terms?  Two weeks?  I know the half life is 12 days but not sure how long it will take for me to fall back to normal levels.  Should I also wait to resume my 100mg hrt dose for a couple of weeks as well?


10-12 days on the AI is reasonable. Your Total T and E2 should be well withing range at that point. 

I would use the HRT dose a week after your cycle dose.


----------



## Gracieboy (Feb 7, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I like guys to start tren around 225 mg weekly but your doses are not out of the norm. I wouldn't use an anti prolactin unless labs showed you needed one.


Will do. Thanks


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Heavy,

currently cruising on 300mg prop Eod. Coming off cycle of 1050mg tren and 700mg prop for 12 weeks.


my cruise will last until march 1, for a total of 6 weeks on cruise.

looking at 1g of prop, 700mg of tren, and 800 mast enth for 8 weeks.

have been cycling for 10 years, age 35, 280, bf 12-15.


looking for advice on dosages, thanks.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2014)

THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> Heavy,
> 
> currently cruising on 300mg prop Eod. Coming off cycle of 1050mg tren and 700mg prop for 12 weeks.
> 
> ...


What specifically do you need to know brother?


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Do the dosages look reasonable for the length of cycle? I did the high tren low test and libido was shot, so based on your recommendation, in previous threads, I'm looking at high test low tren.

anything you would tweak about the cycle?


thanks for the help


----------



## solidassears (Feb 13, 2014)

Very helpful and a good read; Thanks! 

I started looking for HCG but can't find a source except for HCG diet drops; is this what Heavy is talking about when he talks about HCG?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 17, 2014)

THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> Do the dosages look reasonable for the length of cycle? I did the high tren low test and libido was shot, so based on your recommendation, in previous threads, I'm looking at high test low tren.
> 
> anything you would tweak about the cycle?
> 
> ...


The doses are a bit high for my tastes but given your experience you will likely be fine brother. Maybe start the Tren and Mast at 500ish per week and slowly work up the doses. Test dose looks good.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 17, 2014)

solidassears said:


> Very helpful and a good read; Thanks!
> 
> I started looking for HCG but can't find a source except for HCG diet drops; is this what Heavy is talking about when he talks about HCG?


Real HCG must be injected brother.


----------



## THEWIZARDOFKOZ (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks heavy!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 19, 2014)

THEWIZARDOFKOZ said:


> Thanks heavy!


You are very welcome, let us know how it goes brother.


----------



## chaos77 (Feb 23, 2014)

56 yr
5'8"
205lb
20.3% bf

Planning on Test cyp & NPP cycle.
been lifting for 35+ yrs, last 20 without any adds. just started 1 yr ago.

Plan to bulk but want to keep sex drive high.

wk 1-12 Test cyp 400 - 800 1xwk
wk 2-10 NPP 200 - 400        3xwk
wk 1-12 HCG 500                2xwk
wk 1-12 Aromasin               12.5 ED

wk 13- Cruise test cyp 200 1xwk
Run with HCG & aromasin
HGH?
Comid? on cruise
Cialis of course

I ran mostly orals when young & been running TS400 cycles for last year. added dbol once but didn't like it.
I'm looking for some critique or suggestions on cycle and for cruising.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 23, 2014)

NPP may lower sex drive so I would dump it if you really want libido as a number one goal. Maybe throw T-bol into the mix instead.


----------



## chaos77 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Heavy, Is my use of HCG ok to run continuous even on cruise? I based this on your prior writings and I think I'm getting a better idea of how everything works. Is there anything I should do to bridge my cycle into my cruise? I am looking into T-bol as suggested.


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 24, 2014)

Heavy,

1) do you recommend use creatine or No Explode-type supplements on or off cycle?

2) I am using 29g 1/2" pins sub q for my peptides but I am leaving a bunch of small purple bruises sometimes after injections in the abdomen/love handle area.  What am I doing wrong?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 24, 2014)

chaos77 said:


> Thanks Heavy, Is my use of HCG ok to run continuous even on cruise? I based this on your prior writings and I think I'm getting a better idea of how everything works. Is there anything I should do to bridge my cycle into my cruise? I am looking into T-bol as suggested.



Your HCG proposal looks perfect. 

Once the cycle/blast is done just administer your HRT as normal.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 24, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> Heavy,
> 
> 1) do you recommend use creatine or No Explode-type supplements on or off cycle?
> 
> ...



Creatine is good anytime you are weight training regardless of being on or off cycle brother. 

Try injecting slower and or with less volume.


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 24, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Creatine is good anytime you are weight training regardless of being on or off cycle brother.
> 
> Try injecting slower and or with less volume.



Thanks!


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Heavy, quick question. I have read conflicting information about reconstituting hgh. One says you must run down the side of the glass and not hit the hgh directly the other says it does not matter.... which is true? 

Thanks Bro.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 25, 2014)

Never direct the stream of water directly into the puck and never shake reconstituted GH as it can damage the peptide.


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 25, 2014)

What would you consider the best summer recomp/lean gains cycle, say around 12-14 weeks?

Thanks!


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 26, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> What would you consider the best summer recomp/lean gains cycle, say around 12-14 weeks?
> 
> Thanks!



i guess this this was kind of a dumb question.


----------



## TheHardOne (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey im sure you have heard of that damn flu killing folks.....whats your take on that "flu shot"? Safe?


----------



## jshel12 (Feb 27, 2014)

What are your thoughts on L-DOPA supplements for controlling prolactin sides while on tren?


----------



## TheHardOne (Feb 27, 2014)

Can you become a diabetic from insulin use? if so how?


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 28, 2014)

Let me re-phrase my question from above:

I would like to run a 14-15 week cycle and incorporate the following for a good lean gains/cutting cycle:

Test E
Primobolan E
Anavar
Test Prop
Tren Prop
Mast Prop
winny tabs
hgh
hcg

I wouldn't use all at the same time so how would you set this up for best results?  I'm not dead set on using all of these agents so dropping an oral or two wouldn't be a problem.  What I am dead set on is running this cycle for the whole summer (14-15 weeks)I have access to any anything else, like AI's and other AAS. I can afford to do 4-5 IUs of hgh per day.  I want to have a harder vascular look than I have now.  Size and strength are already present so that is not as much of a priority.

Stats:  48 yo, 6'3, 235, 13.7% BF.  I have done many, many cycles but not recently.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> What would you consider the best summer recomp/lean gains cycle, say around 12-14 weeks?
> 
> Thanks!


Its pretty tough to beat a Tren and Test cycle for your goals but nutrition and training will largely drive the results. If you can afford GH I like about 3.3-5 iu daily.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> Hey im sure you have heard of that damn flu killing folks.....whats your take on that "flu shot"? Safe?


I get the influenza shot every year myself.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2014)

jshel12 said:


> What are your thoughts on L-DOPA supplements for controlling prolactin sides while on tren?


I think Prolactin side effects are pretty rare. I would get labs before taking anything to lower Prolactin first.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 28, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> Can you become a diabetic from insulin use? if so how?


No idea, I imagine it would be possible but pretty unlikely.


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 28, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Its pretty tough to beat a Tren and Test cycle for your goals but nutrition and training will largely drive the results. If you can afford GH I like about 3.3-5 iu daily.



thanks!


----------



## TheHardOne (Feb 28, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> No idea, I imagine it would be possible but pretty unlikely.



Basically staying sensitive to insulin via smart supplementation use / exercise / diet someone could stay on insulin year round lets say just using it pre/post workout year round without becoming a diabetic?


----------



## TheHardOne (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey John whats the picture of the dudes back in this link below

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/170708-Geneza-Test-E-Tren-E-Mix-PIP

Kinda got me concerned....thats from the guy laying down on that hot object not from any aas side effect right!?!? lol! Ahh!


----------



## JiuJitsuRo (Mar 3, 2014)

God ... I just hope I'm in the right area to be posting my question. Here it is with a quick backstory. At 29 years old I've rekindled my inner tomboy and harnessed my raw abilities in Jiu Jitsu. I am 5'6 and weighed 123 before getting active. I was VERY thin with comments from every corner of my life telling me to gain a little weight. After taking up BJJ, I needed the necessary calories to get me through the high intensity sport, therefore, I gained 20 pounds within a year (in combination with a new job). When I say I put on 20 pounds, I am still thin. I keep people guessing me still at 120 as my frame distributes muscle and weight evenly. I have PanAms coming up on the 12th and I need to lose about 6 pounds. That is about 9 days from now and I'm afraid of losing energy and/or muscle. Can anyone tell me the best way to go about it without compromising my strength. Any advice from any corner? Can I get a 'chime in' from "Built"??


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Mar 8, 2014)

What is your opinion on peptides vs hgh?


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 10, 2014)

stats first i suppose:

Age:26
Height: 6'1"
Weight 230
BF%: only an estimate but 15-17%. will be dropping it naturally for a month or two minimum before cycling( want 12-14% before hand)
Cycle/Gear History: Never touched anything up until i was 24. Started off with prohormone orals (strictly IML prods cyanostane,methadrol,Halo ex. (myfav))
                          first injection cycle was 10 weeks of Test E and aromasin. 500 mg weeks 1-6, 600 mg 7-10. aromasin used EOD. PCT was clomid and nolva.
Diet: will be starting a summer cut type diet soon in preparation for it. Planned on 50% proteins/30 % fats/ 20% carbs all of which coming from 20% under maintenance

I wanted thoughts on adding tren. what would be a good dosage to start out on. Only experience with any form of tren was Trenabol from blackstonelabs. Was thinking 400mg tren A per week with 250 mg test e per week. weeks 1-2 kickstarted with test p 75mg eod. Ill have an AI on hand for sure.  Should I include HCG or HMG for low dose tren/test? I have not had an issue recovering thus far so been saving the idea of HCG for more heavier loads pun not intended 

Some other things I have stashed away that if you think would go well:
60 ml Cut mix - 50/50/50 testp/trena/mastp
AgentYes Halotestin (planning on using it anyways first few weeks)

thanks in advance


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 11, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> Basically staying sensitive to insulin via smart supplementation use / exercise / diet someone could stay on insulin year round lets say just using it pre/post workout year round without becoming a diabetic?


I don't know of any data to answer this question. Sorry


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 11, 2014)

JiuJitsuRo said:


> God ... I just hope I'm in the right area to be posting my question. Here it is with a quick backstory. At 29 years old I've rekindled my inner tomboy and harnessed my raw abilities in Jiu Jitsu. I am 5'6 and weighed 123 before getting active. I was VERY thin with comments from every corner of my life telling me to gain a little weight. After taking up BJJ, I needed the necessary calories to get me through the high intensity sport, therefore, I gained 20 pounds within a year (in combination with a new job). When I say I put on 20 pounds, I am still thin. I keep people guessing me still at 120 as my frame distributes muscle and weight evenly. I have PanAms coming up on the 12th and I need to lose about 6 pounds. That is about 9 days from now and I'm afraid of losing energy and/or muscle. Can anyone tell me the best way to go about it without compromising my strength. Any advice from any corner? Can I get a 'chime in' from "Built"??


The fastest route would be going on a keto diet and possibly using a mild diuretic.


----------



## TheHardOne (Mar 12, 2014)

Whats the best meds / supplement(s) for prostate health?

And is cialis safe to take every day year round?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 12, 2014)

IAMLEGEND1 said:


> What is your opinion on peptides vs hgh?


 

I like GH and IGF-1 very much for our purposes of adding LBM and reducing fat mass. Do you have a more specific question brother?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 12, 2014)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> stats first i suppose:
> 
> Age:26
> Height: 6'1"
> ...


For a first time tren user (with an ester) I would only use 225-300 mg weekly and see how it goes. You can always add more tren later in the cycle if sides are tolerable.

HCG is fine on cycle to aid in recovery but it could be used near the end of the course if you don't want to use it the whole time. 

Cut Mix and Halotestin is very good at the end of a cut for a rock hard appearance so I would save those for the end of the course.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 12, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> For a first time tren user (with an ester) I would only use 225-300 mg weekly and see how it goes. You can always add more tren later in the cycle if sides are tolerable.
> 
> HCG is fine on cycle to aid in recovery but it could be used near the end of the course if you don't want to use it the whole time.
> 
> Cut Mix and Halotestin is very good at the end of a cut for a rock hard appearance so I would save those for the end of the course.



Thanks for the response. I appreciate it


----------



## murf23 (Mar 12, 2014)

Sup Heavy , Im about to change up my cycle right in the middle ...Going from Test E 1200 mgs a week to sust ... What dose of HG sust would you do and consider equal to the 1200mgs of test e I was doing ? Also how do you personally run sust and at what dose ? Thanks Bro

Also Do ya think if your doing sust you just might as well do prop instead ?  Thanks again Heavy


----------



## Tyler114 (Mar 13, 2014)

I've been taking 1 mg of finasteride to slow down hair loss for many years now while not on
any AAS.  I have recently started back up and was wondering if the finasteride will hinder gains
while either blasting or cruising?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 14, 2014)

Should I lower my test dose if I add NPP?  and Also if I add Var should I lower it again?


----------



## Tyler114 (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## murf23 (Mar 16, 2014)

Where are ya Heavy ? I need answers lol


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 16, 2014)

murf23 said:


> Sup Heavy , Im about to change up my cycle right in the middle ...Going from Test E 1200 mgs a week to sust ... What dose of HG sust would you do and consider equal to the 1200mgs of test e I was doing ? Also how do you personally run sust and at what dose ? Thanks Bro
> 
> Also Do ya think if your doing sust you just might as well do prop instead ?  Thanks again Heavy


1,250 Sust weekly is what I would transition to. 2-3 evenly spaced injects weekly is fine.


----------



## murf23 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you , Always vaule  your opinion


----------



## TheHardOne (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey John few questions for you good sir 

1)Best way(s) getting rid of acne?

2)Lump on back of neck hard as a rock, doesn't move, fairly small, not growing rapidly....noticing no symptoms....anything to worry about? (i do tend to dye my hair frequently)

3)Melonotan 2 dose for sex drive enhancement and getting tan?

Thank you!


----------



## caedus (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello john a question about coming off steroids after 3 years. So I started out on the 400 milligrams of testosterone cypionate per week about two and a half years ago approaching 3 years now, I used to fiddle between two and four hundred milligrams a week for my first year. I would always go to the gym at least 5 days a week and my workouts were spot on! I continued my excellent work ethic during the second year and up the dose to about 600 milligrams a week and also started using three to four hundred milligrams a week of deca. Again my workouts were spot on my protein intake was spot on in my nutrition was okay but not great. Now I'm back to running 400 milligrams a week and working out like a champ. I started off as a sloppy 260 pound man and now I am a beast of a powerlifting giant three hundred and forty pound man. I am thinking about going off steroids for a few months to try and balance my hormones but I will add that all of my blood work has come back good throughout these years. I have tested my blood levels every 3 months and my test levels were sitting right about 650 to 1300 depending on when my last shot was, but I'm guessing even with the steroid injections I'm sitting around 600- 800 on my total testosterone count... I'm wondering if it would be a great benefit to taking a break after all this time or just cruising on like a hundred milligrams a week for 3 or 4 months. I do not compete and I already have two children so I'm not too worried about the infertility thing but I'm thinking if I ever want to cut back down to a solid 260 I may have to come off the juice for a bit. I am just curious about the pros and cons of coming off steroids after this long of time. Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> I've been taking 1 mg of finasteride to slow down hair loss for many years now while not on
> any AAS.  I have recently started back up and was wondering if the finasteride will hinder gains
> while either blasting or cruising?


Because it blocks the effects of DHT you will likely see a slight reduction in gains but not sure we have data to answer how much.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 17, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Should I lower my test dose if I add NPP?  and Also if I add Var should I lower it again?


I would need to know more about your goals and how far you are into the cycle but I don't like dropping the dose unless there's a very good reason as it tends to stall gains.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 17, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> As a guy in mid-late 40s, like you, but having been off (completely) for a year and a half, is this like starting over with a first cycle?  I know everybody says you lose it all, but I do not think in 18 months that it all went away.
> 
> Three prior cycles, 6 feet tall, was 216, now 204 all natural.  I am probably at 15% bodyfat, which is about the worst I have ever been in my life.
> 
> ...


This post was in January.  You gave it the thumbs up.  I am 6 weeks into 600 test/ 300 NPP right now and loving it!  I did add dianabol from week 2 (waited until week two to start the NPP, too) and the dianabol is now stopped. Using aromasin but not caber or prami right now.

So, what do you think of upping the dosages for the last few weeks?

Say, from 600 test/ 300 NPP to 
800 test/ 400 NPP?

1000/500?

Thank you in advance for your thoughts and advice.


----------



## Tyler114 (Mar 17, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Because it blocks the effects of DHT you will likely see a slight reduction in gains but not sure we have data to answer how much.



Thank you.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 18, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> This post was in January.  You gave it the thumbs up.  I am 6 weeks into 600 test/ 300 NPP right now and loving it!  I did add dianabol from week 2 (waited until week two to start the NPP, too) and the dianabol is now stopped. Using aromasin but not caber or prami right now.
> 
> So, what do you think of upping the dosages for the last few weeks?
> 
> ...


I think increasing the T at this point makes a lot of sense. Bumping the NPP is also fine but I prefer ramping up the Test myself.


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Heavy,

Buddy of mine is running 600 Test Enth 300 Mast E and 300 Deca do those ratios look right to you? He has run over 10 cycles and is looking for good solid lean mass looking to keep water retention down. Also he wanted to know how and when he should run his Arimidex. About what dose and frequency would you recommend and when should he start


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 18, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I would need to know more about your goals and how far you are into the cycle but I don't like dropping the dose unless there's a very good reason as it tends to stall gains.



Long story short I was off for 8 months (approximately) and I'm low T.  I finally got the go ahead to pin again from the doc so I started with 500 Test E and 500 Sust a week for the last 2-3 weeks.  I'm currently trying to gain Muscle back again.  I think just adding Diet Lifting and Cardio back after an 8 mos break should lean me out enough for me to be happy.

I've ran high test doses but have stayed away from 19 nors till now.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 18, 2014)

spartan1 said:


> Heavy,
> 
> Buddy of mine is running 600 Test Enth 300 Mast E and 300 Deca do those ratios look right to you? He has run over 10 cycles and is looking for good solid lean mass looking to keep water retention down. Also he wanted to know how and when he should run his Arimidex. About what dose and frequency would you recommend and when should he start


I like Mast a bit higher, maybe 400 mg weekly on the lower end. 

Adex should start around 0.5mg EOD but depending on his response that may need to increase to 1 mg daily.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 18, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Long story short I was off for 8 months (approximately) and I'm low T.  I finally got the go ahead to pin again from the doc so I started with 500 Test E and 500 Sust a week for the last 2-3 weeks.  I'm currently trying to gain Muscle back again.  I think just adding Diet Lifting and Cardio back after an 8 mos break should lean me out enough for me to be happy.
> 
> I've ran high test doses but have stayed away from 19 nors till now.


Sounds like you are sort of front loading the T so in this case lowering the T and adding NPP is fine.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 18, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> Hey John few questions for you good sir
> 
> 1)Best way(s) getting rid of acne?
> 
> ...


1. Accutane~20 mg daily for 6 months

2. no idea

3. Start with a dose of 0.25mg. If side effects (primarily nausea) are not proving troublesome, attempt to increase daily dosage by 0.25mg where possible, until you reach 1-1.5mg daily. Most have found that this level will yield a very pleasing result and I can't see much point in increasing too much further unless a very deep tan was desired. As with Melanotan, once the desired level of tanning is reached, a maintenance phase is used.


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 19, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I like Mast a bit higher, maybe 400 mg weekly on the lower end.
> 
> Adex should start around 0.5mg EOD but depending on his response that may need to increase to 1 mg daily.



Cool thank you. Should he start the Adex when he starts or should he wait a couple wks? Also with those other 2 compounds how high could he go on the Mast since I know you said the 400 mg weekly was on the lower end. Thanks again for your help.

original post "Buddy of mine is running 600 Test Enth 300 Mast E and 300 Deca do those  ratios look right to you? He has run over 10 cycles and is looking for  good solid lean mass looking to keep water retention down. Also he  wanted to know how and when he should run his Arimidex. About what dose  and frequency would you recommend and when should he start"


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 19, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Sounds like you are sort of front loading the T so in this case lowering the T and adding NPP is fine.



Thank you for your help.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 19, 2014)

spartan1 said:


> Cool thank you. Should he start the Adex when he starts or should he wait a couple wks? Also with those other 2 compounds how high could he go on the Mast since I know you said the 400 mg weekly was on the lower end. Thanks again for your help.
> 
> original post "Buddy of mine is running 600 Test Enth 300 Mast E and 300 Deca do those  ratios look right to you? He has run over 10 cycles and is looking for  good solid lean mass looking to keep water retention down. Also he  wanted to know how and when he should run his Arimidex. About what dose  and frequency would you recommend and when should he start"


I would start the Adex on day one. Mast is nice between 400-600 mg weekly.


----------



## malfeasance (Mar 24, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I think increasing the T at this point makes a lot of sense. Bumping the NPP is also fine but I prefer ramping up the Test myself.



Just an update - I split the baby, following your advice and then some.  I bumped the dosages from 600 test/ 300 NPP to 900 test / 400 NPP.  

Wow, why didn't I do this before?

600/300 is the highest I have ever done previously.

It has only been a week, but not only can I feel the difference, I started growing (and leaning out at the same time) much faster.  I felt like I was starting to stall out a little after stopping the dianabol, but upping the dosages has come with visible short term changes.

SO far, I absolutely love the higher dosage.

Makes me want to contemplate cruising on a gram . . .   LOL!


----------



## Tyler114 (Mar 29, 2014)

Heavy....have you ever used injectable L-Carnithine?  I was wondering if it's worth it, what the benefits would be, and the best dosing protocol.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheHardOne (Mar 29, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> 1. Accutane~20 mg daily for 6 months
> 
> 2. no idea
> 
> 3. Start with a dose of 0.25mg. If side effects (primarily nausea) are not proving troublesome, attempt to increase daily dosage by 0.25mg where possible, until you reach 1-1.5mg daily. Most have found that this level will yield a very pleasing result and I can't see much point in increasing too much further unless a very deep tan was desired. As with Melanotan, once the desired level of tanning is reached, a maintenance phase is used.



Any chance you can tell my lab rat where to get some accutane?

^^tehe


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 1, 2014)

I think you recommend 6-10 iu of hgh for bulking purposes. How many ius of hgh would you recommend while using ghrp-6 and cjc 1295 no dac for bulking purposes still 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> Just an update - I split the baby, following your advice and then some.  I bumped the dosages from 600 test/ 300 NPP to 900 test / 400 NPP.
> 
> Wow, why didn't I do this before?
> 
> ...


Awesome to hear brother! Keep us posted.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> Heavy....have you ever used injectable L-Carnithine?  I was wondering if it's worth it, what the benefits would be, and the best dosing protocol.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


No, never used it. Sorry


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> Any chance you can tell my lab rat where to get some accutane?
> 
> ^^tehe


http://www.chemoneresearch.com/product-p/iso.htm


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> I think you recommend 6-10 iu of hgh for bulking purposes. How many ius of hgh would you recommend while using ghrp-6 and cjc 1295 no dac for bulking purposes still
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


6iu rHGH


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 1, 2014)

What rhgh dosing protocol do you follow? Soon as you wake up?  Pre or post work out? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> What rhgh dosing protocol do you follow? Soon as you wake up?  Pre or post work out?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Upon waking fasted all at once, 7 days per week. After a few months you can skip a day or two per month if you are on a budget.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 2, 2014)

How long do I need to wait to eat after fasted pin?  I've read everything from no time at all and all the way up to 2hours?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 2, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> How long do I need to wait to eat after fasted pin?  I've read everything from no time at all and all the way up to 2hours?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I would pin and do fasted cardio if my goal was ultimate fat loss but if not I would just wait about 30 minutes or so.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 3, 2014)

I want to start GH but trying to figure out if I can afford it for the long haul with my current pay.  Would 6ius daily be enough to gain muscle lean out and possibly rehab old injuries?  Bottom line is I have about 300 extra a month to allocate to this would this be enough?

Do you take breaks or just keep running it ED.  I have read a hundred different protocols and wanted your opinion on the optimal one.  

And lastly I saw some pfizer genotropin but its expired or almost expired from a sponsor selling it for dirt cheap.  Should I avoid this or is it still viable?


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 5, 2014)

John quick question about T3. I have used it before for extended periods of time (like 6months) and have always rebounded fine. Only thing that is weird is every time i run T3 that long i start to get symptoms of Hypo but running 50mcg T3 i should be hyper and have an overactive thyroid correct ? i will get cold shivers like freaking crazy 24/7 and cant get a pump in the gym and kinda more fatigued. Maybe the long term use i become resistant ? dont the pros run that shit year round with there Gh?


----------



## TheHardOne (Apr 6, 2014)

Dose of T3 on DNP at 200mg ed?

Cool if you could Shoot me some legit sources for T3 please?


----------



## spartan1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quick question Say a friend of mine is running:
750 Test Cyp
600 Mast E
300 Deca per wk.
and he is having pain in one of his nipples could he take Nolvadex with these compounds or what would you recommend?
He has been taking Arimidex .5 mg EOD for 2 wks but that was not helping so now he is taking .5mg ED for about 1 wk and still nothing. He has also started caber at .5mg 2x's per wk starting this wk. He is just wondering id the Nolvadex could be used in addition to try and get rid of this issue. He has Letro on hand but he said it really kills his libido.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 9, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I want to start GH but trying to figure out if I can afford it for the long haul with my current pay.  Would 6ius daily be enough to gain muscle lean out and possibly rehab old injuries?  Bottom line is I have about 300 extra a month to allocate to this would this be enough?
> 
> Do you take breaks or just keep running it ED.  I have read a hundred different protocols and wanted your opinion on the optimal one.
> 
> And lastly I saw some pfizer genotropin but its expired or almost expired from a sponsor selling it for dirt cheap.  Should I avoid this or is it still viable?


6 iu daily would be very effective for fat loss and for connective tissue repair but likely not do anything for mass brother. I would run 4 iu 6 days per week if you want to save a few bucks. 

I would never used expired GH under any circumstance.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 9, 2014)

dutchmaster454 said:


> John quick question about T3. I have used it before for extended periods of time (like 6months) and have always rebounded fine. Only thing that is weird is every time i run T3 that long i start to get symptoms of Hypo but running 50mcg T3 i should be hyper and have an overactive thyroid correct ? i will get cold shivers like freaking crazy 24/7 and cant get a pump in the gym and kinda more fatigued. Maybe the long term use i become resistant ? dont the pros run that shit year round with there Gh?


50 mcg's T3 daily puts me in the low end for TSH but still in range. I would just get labs to confirm brother. T3 is catabolic so keep protein use high and frequent and use AAS with it or you will lose LBM. 

I think T3 is best employed during the last 10-12 weeks of a cut. Otherwise I would drop it.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 9, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> Dose of T3 on DNP at 200mg ed?
> 
> Cool if you could Shoot me some legit sources for T3 please?


I like my T3 around 50-75 mcg's daily. 

http://hardcorepeptides.com/liquid-t3-100mcg-60ml-49


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 9, 2014)

spartan1 said:


> Quick question Say a friend of mine is running:
> 750 Test Cyp
> 600 Mast E
> 300 Deca per wk.
> ...


If you are still having issues I would start the Nolva at 20 mg daily until the symptoms reverse.


----------



## workhard2121 (Apr 10, 2014)

Tons of great information. Been reading through this on and off today. Thanks for all the info and happy to be getting active over here.


----------



## TheHardOne (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks Mr.Connor!

How can you prevent cramps on clen? Ive tried over 20g taurine daily, staying super hydrated, getting in plenty of electrolytes....still get crazy cramps!


----------



## TheHardOne (Apr 11, 2014)

Corhns desease and accutane?


----------



## spartan1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Okay I'm running
750 Test E
600 Mast E
300 Deca
My question is #1 why am I having night sweats similar to what I had in the past on Tren?
My 2nd question is my sweat smells super strong almost like ammonia, and I would like to know if there is anything I can do to reduce or eliminate the night sweats and also is there anything I could take to help with my level of Body Odor? I have never had BO before this, and my wife keeps putting the fan on in the room because I am stinking the place up.

Thanks in advance many thanks.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 15, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> Thanks Mr.Connor!
> 
> How can you prevent cramps on clen? Ive tried over 20g taurine daily, staying super hydrated, getting in plenty of electrolytes....still get crazy cramps!



I would drop the Clen. Fastest way to mitigate sides.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 15, 2014)

spartan1 said:


> Okay I'm running
> 750 Test E
> 600 Mast E
> 300 Deca
> ...



Your on a pretty hefty cycle so your symptoms look pretty normal. I would up your hydration though. Sometimes super high protein diets will give an ammonia odor as well.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 16, 2014)

Stoopid question but.... I'm trying to take in about 3 liters of water a day is that enough?  not sure what criteria you would need to gauge this?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 17, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Stoopid question but.... I'm trying to take in about 3 liters of water a day is that enough?  not sure what criteria you would need to gauge this?


I try to get 1.5 gallons daily myself.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 17, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I try to get 1.5 gallons daily myself.



WOW that is almost double my water intake.  I guess in need to get on top of it.  Especially the way I'm sweating in the gym right now.  I leave soaked daily, its kind of embarrassing lol I have to wipe the floor where I'm lifting cause puddles will form.


----------



## murf23 (Apr 17, 2014)

Heavy what If any in your opinion would be the results of using tren hex ( Para ) Over just regular tren ace ?  Its 1 of the few things that Ive never ran and just wonder what you think would be the difference in results if any would be in your opinion ?  Thank you


----------



## TheHardOne (Apr 18, 2014)

1-2 tabs of benadryl before bed ok long term wise? Any other otc sleeping meds you can recommend me John? Thanks!


----------



## TheHardOne (Apr 19, 2014)

Tren induced gyno....caber or prami?....what else? Superiorhardcorepep's legit im hoping!


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 22, 2014)

i noticed on your ama log that you use glutamine for  post workout.  whats your take on leucine as they both promote muscle growth but leucine also promotes protein synthesis. do you get enough from your bcaa or do you ever supplement more? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishman44 (Apr 22, 2014)

Everyone should add leucine according to the newest studies out.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2014)

murf23 said:


> Heavy what If any in your opinion would be the results of using tren hex ( Para ) Over just regular tren ace ?  Its 1 of the few things that Ive never ran and just wonder what you think would be the difference in results if any would be in your opinion ?  Thank you


Its very similar just a longer ester. Sides tend to stick around longer so that is a down side to consider brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> 1-2 tabs of benadryl before bed ok long term wise? Any other otc sleeping meds you can recommend me John? Thanks!


Sex is the best sleep aid IMHO


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> Tren induced gyno....caber or prami?....what else? Superiorhardcorepep's legit im hoping!


I would use a combination of an anti prolactin and an AI like Aromasin. Hardcore peps has been getting very positive recent feedback.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> i noticed on your ama log that you use glutamine for  post workout.  whats your take on leucine as they both promote muscle growth but leucine also promotes protein synthesis. do you get enough from your bcaa or do you ever supplement more?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I'm a big fan of ammino acids and I get a ton from my diet and sups.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 22, 2014)

whats your take on pepto pro and highly branched cyclic dextrins? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 24, 2014)

hey heavy who do you think has the best pep and research chem you said chemoneresearch then later you said hardcore peps was good .and i have all so read where there was a couple others can not recall the names right now that you used i know purchase pep are good or use to be.what are some you use and know are good.i am talking stuff like igf,t3, ai, cialis etc.thanks


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 24, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> hey heavy who do you think has the best pep and research chem you said chemoneresearch then later you said hardcore peps was good .and i have all so read where there was a couple others can not recall the names right now that you used i know purchase pep are good or use to be.what are some you use and know are good.i am talking stuff like igf,t3, ai, cialis etc.thanks


I like ChemOne, Hardcore, Purchase peps. All have been good for me. I used CEM a few years back and they were also good.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 25, 2014)

thanks heavy


----------



## Tyler114 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi John....some hgh questions:

1. If taking 4 iu of hgh, should I take all at once or split doses?

2.  Is AM better than pre-bed?  Trying to avoid daytime lethargy.

3.  IM or sub Q?

4.  With T3 and/or T4?  If so, what dosages and timing?

i have heard and read conflicting posts and studies on all of the above questions. 

Thank you!


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> Hi John....some hgh questions:
> 
> 1. If taking 4 iu of hgh, should I take all at once or split doses?
> 
> ...





Hey bro i am on my first run of quality GH ever and this is my answer to you. 

1- I think 4ius and under can all be shot at one time. As dosages get bigger than it is best to split it up

2- Heavy advocates early A.M shots Sub Q but as far as daytime lethargy i am stumped here. If i pin early A.M i am tired as shit ALL DAY and if i pin pre bed i am lethargic and moody early in the morning for a bit....have good dreams though 

3 - Suq q brother 

4- I am dying to get an answer for this one as EVER since i started my GH about 10 days ago have noticed my thyroid flutters and feels enlarged... it is the worst at the end of the day around 8pm. I  start getting cold shivers and my throat feels slightly enlarged and i get crazy tired and lethargic. So obviously the GH is giving me symptoms of hypo thyroid as none of this started till i started GH...i am curious as to what to do here as well. Hell AAS alone (heavy androgen use specifically) has even been studied and proven to cause hypothyroid issues.  I have heard Armor thyroid or T4 is best with GH...however i may need a litle t3 just to get my thyroid kicking .


----------



## Tyler114 (Apr 27, 2014)

dutchmaster454 said:


> Hey bro i am on my first run of quality GH ever and this is my answer to you.
> 
> 1- I think 4ius and under can all be shot at one time. As dosages get bigger than it is best to split it up
> 
> ...



Thanks Dutch!  I appreciate it.

I am curious to see what he says about #4 too.


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> Thanks Dutch!  I appreciate it.
> 
> I am curious to see what he says about #4 too.



I have a full thyroid profile with my doctor tomorrow so i will let you know my results in about 5 days. I am having TSH, free t4, free t3, the whole spectrum covered bro. going to get to the bottom of this as it sucks for me. i have also noticed some anxiety and water retention since i jump strait from 2iu to 3ius 2 days ago. may need to go back down.  didnt think anxiety could happen but i guess it can due to to much of a hormone fluctuation. GH is a powerful hormone . effects your whole body.


----------



## need2lift (Apr 27, 2014)

dutchmaster454 said:


> I have a full thyroid profile with my doctor tomorrow so* i will let you know my results in about 5 days.* I am having TSH, free t4, free t3, the whole spectrum covered bro. going to get to the bottom of this as it sucks for me. i have also noticed some anxiety and water retention since i jump strait from 2iu to 3ius 2 days ago. may need to go back down.  didnt think anxiety could happen but i guess it can due to to much of a hormone fluctuation. GH is a powerful hormone . effects your whole body.



would love to know myself!
I've heard water retention as a side but never anxiety (no bueno)
your smart to let the doc take a peak and give you the low down


----------



## dutchmaster454 (Apr 27, 2014)

need2lift said:


> would love to know myself!
> I've heard water retention as a side but never anxiety (no bueno)
> your smart to let the doc take a peak and give you the low down




i know , ive never heard of anxiety but i just did some research and found it can alter ones mood when rising in dosages to fast or abusing it. GH is a very powerful drug and i think we all dont understand the potential it has...we all think 6-8ius but damn your body is only ever produced 1-2 in a day max. GH regulates your major glands like thyroid, pituitary and all.  If you work up to quick and stress these glands it causes crazy hormone fluctuations which causes anxiety/mood change, water retention , ect ect.. when on 2iu i just felt sleepy and super mellow all damn day. Now jumping strait to 3 and BAM ! water retention slightly , morning grogginess and anxiety.


----------



## TheHardOne (Apr 27, 2014)

For tren ace ed pins, using a slin pin....a fully loaded slin pin of tren ace = how many mgs' of tren a?


----------



## jorjorbinx (Apr 28, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> For tren ace ed pins, using a slin pin....a fully loaded slin pin of tren ace = how many mgs' of tren a?



whats the mg per ml and you have your answer. most slin pins are 1 ml.  100units = 1ml

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ayasbo (Apr 29, 2014)

Need some advice first cycle 40 yr old been working out for 20yr 220lbs 5'11 test only cycle have test e , tamoxifen and exemestane had bloodwork done total test 433 doc said was normal ?!!!


----------



## ayasbo (Apr 29, 2014)

Also have d-bol


----------



## TheHardOne (Apr 30, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> whats the mg per ml and you have your answer. most slin pins are 1 ml.  100units = 1ml
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



Thanks! posted that when i was tired obviously lol


----------



## heavyiron (May 4, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> Hi John....some hgh questions:
> 
> 1. If taking 4 iu of hgh, should I take all at once or split doses?
> 
> ...


*See Bold*


----------



## heavyiron (May 4, 2014)

ayasbo said:


> Need some advice first cycle 40 yr old been working out for 20yr 220lbs 5'11 test only cycle have test e , tamoxifen and exemestane had bloodwork done total test 433 doc said was normal ?!!!


500-750 mg Test weekly.

433 ng/dl is normal Total T but I would want to know your free T and E2.


----------



## orange24 (May 4, 2014)

First cycle was a test dbol and tne (as needed) cycle. Huge gains loved it. Recovered well and am wanting to do a 2nd cycle. Was thinking test 250/week, tren 50mg/ed. Whatchya think?


----------



## TheHardOne (May 4, 2014)

1)Best natty GH booster? (peptides too)

2)Liver tumors from long oral cycles? Or is this way too much of a "depends"(on what it is, how long etc..) question?

3)If lab rat running test at 800mg test e weekly in eod shots, 350 tren ace weekly in ed shots, with the diet structured towards bulking but staying lean as possible would something like alpha-1-maxx or even sdmz 3 have any noticeable effect? Or pointless considering how strong test+tren is?


----------



## Tyler114 (May 5, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> *See Bold*



thanks brother...much appreciated

My thyroid labs showed: TSH Reflex to free T4 (Highly sensitive): *2.47*  (0.27 to 4.20)

Would you still make the recommendation of T3 50 mcg in the AM?


----------



## heavyiron (May 5, 2014)

orange24 said:


> First cycle was a test dbol and tne (as needed) cycle. Huge gains loved it. Recovered well and am wanting to do a 2nd cycle. Was thinking test 250/week, tren 50mg/ed. Whatchya think?


Its pretty tough to beat a Tren and Test stack. I think you will do well brother.


----------



## heavyiron (May 5, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> 1)Best natty GH booster? (peptides too)
> 
> 2)Liver tumors from long oral cycles? Or is this way too much of a "depends"(on what it is, how long etc..) question?
> 
> 3)If lab rat running test at 800mg test e weekly in eod shots, 350 tren ace weekly in ed shots, with the diet structured towards bulking but staying lean as possible would something like alpha-1-maxx or even sdmz 3 have any noticeable effect? Or pointless considering how strong test+tren is?


1) boosting GH is not a strategy I would use. Injecting IGF-1 would be way more effective. 
2) tumors are rare but possible
3) Both Alpha-1 and SDMZ 3 are stronger mg for mg than Testosterone. There would be an obvious difference adding one or the other.


----------



## heavyiron (May 5, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> thanks brother...much appreciated
> 
> My thyroid labs showed: TSH Reflex to free T4 (Highly sensitive): *2.47*  (0.27 to 4.20)
> 
> Would you still make the recommendation of T3 50 mcg in the AM?


Your thyroid is in range but I would get labs while on the GH brother. I think 50 mcg's T3 daily would be a good boost for your metabolism.


----------



## TheHardOne (May 5, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> 1) boosting GH is not a strategy I would use. Injecting IGF-1 would be way more effective.
> 2) tumors are rare but possible
> 3) Both Alpha-1 and SDMZ 3 are stronger mg for mg than Testosterone. There would be an obvious difference adding one or the other.



Thanks!

Whats your opinion on bsl's GROWTH? Just another product to boost quality of sleep, slightly more of a GH pulse?

Alpha-1 at 3 caps a day or SDMZ 3 at the standard 2 caps a day? Which would yield in terms of raw muscle gain? (with test/tren at the doses listed above)


----------



## ayasbo (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the response back heavy.


----------



## spartan1 (May 6, 2014)

Whats a good dose of GH for a female age 38 5'6" and about 115 lbs. I was thinking about 2 iu's ED Mon-Frid taking Sat and Sunday off. Her goal is to reduce body fat and have a more defined look. She has been working out at least 5-6 yrs. I would also like to know if adding anavar to her GH would be a good idea and if it is at what mg do you think would be appropriate and how should it be administered?


----------



## heavyiron (May 7, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Whats your opinion on bsl's GROWTH? Just another product to boost quality of sleep, slightly more of a GH pulse?
> 
> Alpha-1 at 3 caps a day or SDMZ 3 at the standard 2 caps a day? Which would yield in terms of raw muscle gain? (with test/tren at the doses listed above)


I would not spend my own money on their Growth even if it was at a steep discount. 

60 mg of A-1 and SDMZ 3.0 would probably be pretty similar brother.


----------



## heavyiron (May 7, 2014)

spartan1 said:


> Whats a good dose of GH for a female age 38 5'6" and about 115 lbs. I was thinking about 2 iu's ED Mon-Frid taking Sat and Sunday off. Her goal is to reduce body fat and have a more defined look. She has been working out at least 5-6 yrs. I would also like to know if adding anavar to her GH would be a good idea and if it is at what mg do you think would be appropriate and how should it be administered?


That's a reasonable GH dose/protocol for a lady. I very much like gals on 10 mg of Anavar OR Winny daily for 8 weeks. Its an good cycle to give extra boost but not any sides to speak of.


----------



## rambo99 (May 7, 2014)

What are your thought on avodart in preventing hair loss and prostate enlargement when on AAS? I have read many articles that contradict each other, some say it works others say it doesn't. 

I was thinking of using it while on mast and winny but I've also read lowering dht defeats the hardening and dry effects of the drugs. I've also read that these drugs do not increase dht while others say they do.

What are your thoughts and experiences? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler114 (May 8, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Your thyroid is in range but I would get labs while on the GH brother. I think 50 mcg's T3 daily would be a good boost for your metabolism.



excellent---thank you!


----------



## kobefan234 (May 9, 2014)

can melanotan II be administered IM ?


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 9, 2014)

whats is the difference of an off season workout routine and pre contest work routine.  

i notice the most pre contest routines are 6days a week mostly 1 muscle a day. while off season is 4 days a week with 2muscles a day. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHardOne (May 9, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> 1. Accutane~20 mg daily for 6 months
> 
> 2. no idea
> 
> 3. Start with a dose of 0.25mg. If side effects (primarily nausea) are not proving troublesome, attempt to increase daily dosage by 0.25mg where possible, until you reach 1-1.5mg daily. Most have found that this level will yield a very pleasing result and I can't see much point in increasing too much further unless a very deep tan was desired. As with Melanotan, once the desired level of tanning is reached, a maintenance phase is used.



IM or sub-q shots for the melanotan? Or it dont matter?


----------



## heavyiron (May 10, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> What are your thought on avodart in preventing hair loss and prostate enlargement when on AAS? I have read many articles that contradict each other, some say it works others say it doesn't.
> 
> I was thinking of using it while on mast and winny but I've also read lowering dht defeats the hardening and dry effects of the drugs. I've also read that these drugs do not increase dht while others say they do.
> 
> ...


Avodart is pretty strong. I would probably start with Propecia first myself. These drugs may reduce the effectiveness of steroids but I really don't know by how much. 

You may also consider Minoxidil as its topical.


----------



## heavyiron (May 10, 2014)

kobefan234 said:


> can melanotan II be administered IM ?


I can't imagine why not.


----------



## TheHardOne (May 13, 2014)

Long term side effects on health if taking a pre workout daily for the rest of your life? Lets say something like mr hyde which has over 400mg of caffiene in it? My bp stays in the healthy range regardless


----------



## heavyiron (May 14, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> Long term side effects on health if taking a pre workout daily for the rest of your life? Lets say something like mr hyde which has over 400mg of caffiene in it? My bp stays in the healthy range regardless


As long as you are getting regular check ups at your doc I don't see a problem with that. 400 mg of Caffeine is pretty safe.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 15, 2014)

John, do you see any issues starting tren ace 1-2 days before I get a blood panel done that it mainly for testing a sources testosterone?


----------



## heavyiron (May 15, 2014)

Darkhrse99 said:


> John, do you see any issues starting tren ace 1-2 days before I get a blood panel done that it mainly for testing a sources testosterone?


I would hold off until after the test brother. Tren can skew E2 and it may not be tren.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (May 16, 2014)

Okay thanks buddy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 21, 2014)

im looking into starting accutane and want to get the correct labs from private md labs. would i get lipid test and liver function test separately or is there a test that does both?  pretty sure its 50 a piece.  

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHardOne (May 21, 2014)

Cialis for daily use? Your thoughts? 

Using doses of 50-100mg of cialis or viagra ed overkill?


----------



## cameronmc88 (May 25, 2014)

@heavyiron I'm waiting to do Test E + Tren E for a second cycle. 
Goal is bulk up 

How many weeks and what dosage for the two would you suggest?


----------



## heavyiron (May 25, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> im looking into starting accutane and want to get the correct labs from private md labs. would i get lipid test and liver function test separately or is there a test that does both?  pretty sure its 50 a piece.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


*Comprehensive Wellness Panel

*http://www.privatemdlabs.com/lab_te...lts&show=2137&category=1&search=wellness#2137


----------



## heavyiron (May 25, 2014)

TheHardOne said:


> Cialis for daily use? Your thoughts?
> 
> Using doses of 50-100mg of cialis or viagra ed overkill?


10-20 mg Cialis daily is ideal brother.


----------



## heavyiron (May 25, 2014)

cameronmc88 said:


> @heavyiron I'm waiting to do Test E + Tren E for a second cycle.
> Goal is bulk up
> 
> How many weeks and what dosage for the two would you suggest?


750 mg Test Weekly
250 mg Tren Weekly

8 weeks duration


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 25, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> 750 mg Test Weekly
> 250 mg Tren Weekly
> 
> 8 weeks duration



why such a short duration with tren-e ? it didnt kick in for me untill week 7. iv been on for 10weeks 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (May 25, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> why such a short duration with tren-e ? it didnt kick in for me untill week 7. iv been on for 10weeks
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Steroids start working the moment you administer them. Muscle takes time to build due to other factors like diet, training, and recovery not because of the steroids brother.


----------



## Skeletor175 (May 25, 2014)

Hey heavyiron I just wanted to see what you thought of my upcoming cycle plan. The goal is a lean bulk. I will be lifting Mon-Sat with Sun being a rest day. Everyday is a different muscle group so everything will only be worked once a week. I will do either abs or 20-30 mins of cardio every other day immediately following lifting. I have my entire meal plan laid out as well but I didn't want to post it here because of the amount of space it would take up but if you think it would be helpful to see then I can definitely post it up. I just wanted to see what you thought and see if there is anything that you would change. Thanks.

Wk 1-6 600mg Test E
Wk 1-4 2 Caps SDMZ 3.0 ED
Wk 2-6 300mg NPP
Wk 6-10 750mg Test E
Wk 6-10 450mg NPP
Wk 10-14 900mg Test E
Wk 10-14 600mg NPP
Wk 10-14 50mg Winstrol ED
Wk 1-15 12.5mg Aromasin ED
4 Liv52 DS A Day While Taking Orals
Will Have Caber On Hand


Wk 15-19 PCT
Nolva 40/40/20/20
Clomid 100/100/50/50


Here's my macros:
About 45% Carbs, 35% Protien, 20% Fat
About 4000 Calories, 450G Carbs, 372G Protien, 108G Fat

I'm 6'0, 180lbs, about 10% bf right now


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 25, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Steroids start working the moment you administer them. Muscle takes time to build due to other factors like diet, training, and recovery not because of the steroids brother.



i understand. i guess i just started to notice major changes by that week. i did front load also. is there anything wrong running 12-16 weeks?  im at 500mg a week and sides are minimal. had labs and my eq was skewed so i know its legit. 

iv heard of people getting there levels up and then doing 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (May 27, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> i understand. i guess i just started to notice major changes by that week. i did front load also. is there anything wrong running 12-16 weeks?  im at 500mg a week and sides are minimal. had labs and my eq was skewed so i know its legit.
> 
> iv heard of people getting there levels up and then doing 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I would focus on training and nutrition before running longer cycles. You can make profound changes in 8 weeks if your diet and training are dialed in.


----------



## heavyiron (May 27, 2014)

Skeletor175 said:


> Hey heavyiron I just wanted to see what you thought of my upcoming cycle plan. The goal is a lean bulk. I will be lifting Mon-Sat with Sun being a rest day. Everyday is a different muscle group so everything will only be worked once a week. I will do either abs or 20-30 mins of cardio every other day immediately following lifting. I have my entire meal plan laid out as well but I didn't want to post it here because of the amount of space it would take up but if you think it would be helpful to see then I can definitely post it up. I just wanted to see what you thought and see if there is anything that you would change. Thanks.
> 
> Wk 1-6 600mg Test E
> Wk 1-4 2 Caps SDMZ 3.0 ED
> ...


Looks like a stout cycle brother. How many cycles have you run?


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 27, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I would focus on training and nutrition before running longer cycles. You can make profound changes in 8 weeks if your diet and training are dialed in.



no doubt. im hiring shelby starnes here shortly to give that a try for the first time. i plan on cruising after this for a little bit. if your only blasting for 8 weeks would it be smarter to use shorter esters? i guess the only reason i have used tren this long is because i keep seeing changes and they have not stoped. tren does amazing things  

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (May 27, 2014)

The ester is not relevant brother. 

Shelby is a good choice. You will learn how to eat like a BB'er


----------



## jorjorbinx (May 27, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> The ester is not relevant brother.
> 
> Shelby is a good choice. You will learn how to eat like a BB'er



looks like im missing why the ester doesn't matter. i missed the point twice already 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (May 28, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> looks like im missing why the ester doesn't matter. i missed the point twice already
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Long esters spike blood androgen levels in the first 24 hours of administration.


----------



## spartan1 (May 28, 2014)

Hey Heavy,
Following up on our previous conversation about my female friend. She has been taking 2iu's of HGH M-F Sat & Sun. off for the past 4 wks and she has put on about 7 pounds of water weight and she is freaking out. Will the water weight eventually come off. I know it did for me but just wanted to get your input. She also recently just started anavar at 10mg a day to help with her cutting. Her main goal is to drop weight and get shredded. She works out very hard weights and cardio, her diet is pretty good. Any recommendations you can make to help her get shreaded and cut up would be great.

PS This is her first time using any suppliments like this she has been natural before. been in the gym seriously training for about 5 yrs or so. 
5'5"
121 lbs ( Its all in her ass and thighs) everywhere else is pretty lean.


----------



## heavyiron (May 28, 2014)

spartan1 said:


> Hey Heavy,
> Following up on our previous conversation about my female friend. She has been taking 2iu's of HGH M-F Sat & Sun. off for the past 4 wks and she has put on about 7 pounds of water weight and she is freaking out. Will the water weight eventually come off. I know it did for me but just wanted to get your input. She also recently just started anavar at 10mg a day to help with her cutting. Her main goal is to drop weight and get shredded. She works out very hard weights and cardio, her diet is pretty good. Any recommendations you can make to help her get shreaded and cut up would be great.
> 
> PS This is her first time using any suppliments like this she has been natural before. been in the gym seriously training for about 5 yrs or so.
> ...


Its all about the diet and cardio brother. She needs to keep plugging away. Once she stops the steroids the water will likely fall off.


----------



## Skeletor175 (May 28, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Looks like a stout cycle brother. How many cycles have you run?



I've run 2 cycles previous to this one. First was just Test E and second was Test E and NPP. Both were before I lost a substantial amount of weight over a short amount of time, the majority of it being muscle. I know that's pretty vague I can't put the whole story on here due to my job. I can pm you if you wanna know the whole story but now I'm 100% I've been been lifting consistently again so I'm ready to go.


----------



## spartan1 (May 29, 2014)

Question been having elbow pain for the last month or so I have been trying to work around it when I work out but it still stiffens up. It basically is difficult for me to fully straighten out my arm quickly. I can do it slowly with mild pain. The last 1/3 of the extension. The injury occurred when I was doing tricep rope push-downs during the flaring out position. It is not sensitive to the touch I actually have to dig in there pretty deep to find the soar spot. My question is what is the fastest way to recover from this injury. I have been taking HGH for the last 3+ months at 2 iu's per day M-F Sat-Sun Off. Running Test Enth at about 450 a wk divided evenly between 3 shots M-W-F and 360 Mast Enth divided the same way. Should I increase my HGH to help it heal if so how much and frequency? Over the next 2 wks I will be down to only Test Enth (Cruise) levels. Also are there any rehab exercises that I should be doing for it during the recovery.

P.S. When I am working out and the blood is pumping there is no pain at all. But after I cool down or an hour or so it stiffens back up pretty good. So it is tricky because when I am working out it feels almost perfectly good...?


----------



## heavyiron (May 29, 2014)

The fastest way to heal is to stop aggravating it. Reduce or stop training would resolve the issue the fastest brother. If you decide to keep training you will need to do light warm ups every session that engages your injury.


----------



## rambo99 (May 29, 2014)

Hey brother,

Can Bitiron or Winstrol cause a heart burn/acid reflux type of effect?

This is what my protocol looks like currently:

750mg of Sustanon ew
300mg of Masteron Prop ew
50mg of Winstrol ed
100mcg of Bitiron (T4) ed
3mgs of Arimidex ew

Around the same time I started the Bitiron I also was able to pin the winny ed, at first I was pinning the winny a few times a week since I was traveling for work quite a bit. I didn't have this issue when I was using the winny at 150-200mgs ew. Now I have this type of heart burn feeling when my stomach is empty and an acid reflux type of feeling when I eat or drink something containing anything acidic. I always try to burp and it makes it feel a little better but it keeps happening randomly. 

Any ideas?


----------



## heavyiron (May 30, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Hey brother,
> 
> Can Bitiron or Winstrol cause a heart burn/acid reflux type of effect?
> 
> ...


Orals could cause your symptoms. Not sure I would use the T4 unless you have a legit medical need. Its basically useless.


----------



## rambo99 (May 30, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Orals could cause your symptoms. Not sure I would use the T4 unless you have a legit medical need. Its basically useless.



Yea I was supposed to get T3 but I ended up with T4, some sponsors just don't know how to send you the correct stuff. Only oral is the T4, the winny is injectable.

Thanks, I'll probably drop the T4 and go from there.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (May 30, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Yea I was supposed to get T3 but I ended up with T4, some sponsors just don't know how to send you the correct stuff. Only oral is the T4, the winny is injectable.
> 
> Thanks, I'll probably drop the T4 and go from there.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Honestly, there's no reason to use the T4.


----------



## rambo99 (May 30, 2014)

Is T4 really that useless, I thought it converts to T3 at a 4:1 ratio at least? 

Is T3 useless then as well?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (May 30, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Is T4 really that useless, I thought it converts to T3 at a 4:1 ratio at least?
> 
> Is T3 useless then as well?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Your body will likely only convert what is needed from T4 into T3. Excess T4 is probably not going to boost T3 levels notably. 

T3 is highly effective for increasing metabolism. Night and day difference compared to T4.


----------



## rambo99 (May 30, 2014)

Sounds like I need to contact the sponsor and have them send me the T3 I should have gotten.

Thanks as always brother.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1972 (May 30, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Depending on the goal, various dosing schemes may be employed but for  me    the most basic is 600-750mg Testosterone weekly with 225-350mg     Trenbolone weekly. In just 8 short weeks this cycle will provide great     results if nutrition, training and recovery is dialed in.



Heavy - for the tren, I am assuming tren A...  would you suggest daily at 50mg or EOD at 100mg?   Would you suggest any type of loading if the test is C?


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (May 31, 2014)

You ever experience joint pain from growth at just 2iu/day?  On BRs green tops and my elbow and wrist are killing me.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 1, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Heavy - for the tren, I am assuming tren A...  would you suggest daily at 50mg or EOD at 100mg?   Would you suggest any type of loading if the test is C?


I like Tren Ace either way. ED or EOD brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 1, 2014)

IAMLEGEND1 said:


> You ever experience joint pain from growth at just 2iu/day?  On BRs green tops and my elbow and wrist are killing me.


Are you just starting GH? If so it can happen at first.


----------



## IAMLEGEND1 (Jun 1, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Are you just starting GH? If so it can happen at first.



Ya I am.  Been on peptides for a long time, finally trying the real thing.  I have to warm up quite a bit to work the pain out of my elbows and wrists.


----------



## mynameiscarl (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey John quick question what do u think of my first cycle. 

1-8 test c 250mg x 1 (see how my body react with AAS)
IF bloat or gyno appear I've letro , tamoxi & arimdex on hand
8-12 250mg x 2 pin
8-12 might use adex .5mg end if bloating 
12- 16 cruise on 125mg a week
16 - 24 250mg x 2 pin 
16 - 20 20mg dbol kick start

Or should I just do PCT on 14 week n let my body recover?

Wanna keep sides to zero. Goals is to gain a lot of strength and increase my big 3 movement.

Size is 2nd priority. So not want to gain more than 15lbs 

Stats: Training for 2 years. Age 24, 5'4, 137lb , Bench 184, Squat 240, Dead 305. What do u think man?  I'm counting macros and have a good strength program on hand so diet n training isn't a problem.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2014)

mynameiscarl said:


> Hey John quick question what do u think of my first cycle.
> 
> 1-8 test c 250mg x 1 (see how my body react with AAS)
> IF bloat or gyno appear I've letro , tamoxi & arimdex on hand
> ...


Honestly I think the Test dose is too low. Maybe bump up after a few weeks?


----------



## mynameiscarl (Jun 6, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Honestly I think the Test dose is too low. Maybe bump up after a few weeks?



What about 1-8 300-350mg? 
                      8-12 500 mg

Should I do PCT  at week 14 or just cruise with 125mg for 6 weeks n blast 500mg with dbol kick start for another 8-10 weeks


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 7, 2014)

mynameiscarl said:


> What about 1-8 300-350mg?
> 8-12 500 mg
> 
> Should I do PCT  at week 14 or just cruise with 125mg for 6 weeks n blast 500mg with dbol kick start for another 8-10 weeks


 PCT is a wise choice. You are young and your hormones are likely very high naturally. I would hate to see you diminish your T levels permanently from steroid abuse brother. 

I would start the cycle with 500 mg T weekly myself.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 8, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> PCT is a wise choice. You are young and your hormones are likely very high naturally. I would hate to see you diminish your T levels permanently from steroid abuse brother.
> 
> I would start the cycle with 500 mg T weekly myself.



What would you recommend if his natural levels are low? Really just curious lol


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 8, 2014)

exerciseordie said:


> What would you recommend if his natural levels are low? Really just curious lol


If he needs legitimate TRT then I see no problem with longer use.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 8, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> If he needs legitimate TRT then I see no problem with longer use.



Just curious. I know with drugs know days that fertility is usually not an issue even with long use. But crushing t levels can be a definite issue


----------



## mynameiscarl (Jun 8, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> PCT is a wise choice. You are young and your hormones are likely very high naturally. I would hate to see you diminish your T levels permanently from steroid abuse brother.
> 
> I would start the cycle with 500 mg T weekly myself.



Okay according to your PCT protocol,Day 1-16 : 2500iu HCG every other day. (You may use less HCG if your testes are normal in size AND you have been using HCG on cycle, i.e. 1,000iu HCG etd.)

100/100/100/50 Clomid (50mg taken twice per day weeks 1-3 after aas ester clears)

20mg/20mg/20mg/10mg Aromasin (20mg daily for 3 weeks, 10mg daily in week 4)

I've seen Dr scally Powepct and he seem to use nolva instead of aromasin. Why's that and what's the difference between the result yield between urs n his? Also would skipping HCG for my first PCT advisable In terms of keeping my gains after PCT. Will I lose more if I don't use HCG but just aromasin n clomid like your protocol.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 10, 2014)

mynameiscarl said:


> Okay according to your PCT protocol,Day 1-16 : 2500iu HCG every other day. (You may use less HCG if your testes are normal in size AND you have been using HCG on cycle, i.e. 1,000iu HCG etd.)
> 
> 100/100/100/50 Clomid (50mg taken twice per day weeks 1-3 after aas ester clears)
> 
> ...


You would have to ask Scally why he uses Clomid and Nolva together as they do almost the same thing. 

HCG will likely speed recovery but its not absolutely needed brother.


----------



## Soujerz (Jun 12, 2014)

Heavy, 

I am going to use PrivateMDLabs  for the female hormone panel,  Right now i am on 200mg of Test cyp 1x week on fridays how many days after my friday injection should i wait to get the blood drawn?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 12, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> Heavy,
> 
> I am going to use PrivateMDLabs  for the female hormone panel,  Right now i am on 200mg of Test cyp 1x week on fridays how many days after my friday injection should i wait to get the blood drawn?


I like to go exactly 7 days after my injection.


----------



## Soujerz (Jun 18, 2014)

Heavy, 


I am following what you like to do and getting my bloods taken Friday morning, fasting for 12 hours thursday night into friday morning and my last injection of test was last friday 6/13/14.

Question is, I normally do 500 iu of HCG on Monday and Thursday,  I already took my monday dose of 500 iu, should i still do my Thursday dose, tomorrow 6/19/14, or should i skip it cause i am getting my bloods friday morning?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 18, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> Heavy,
> 
> 
> I am following what you like to do and getting my bloods taken Friday morning, fasting for 12 hours thursday night into friday morning and my last injection of test was last friday 6/13/14.
> ...


If you want to know if your Test is good I would skip the HCG as it will skew the results a tad.


----------



## TheHardOne (Jul 2, 2014)

Dementia from long term benadryl use?

First symptoms of kidneys and liver givin' out?


----------



## SFW (Jul 6, 2014)

John, would adding 400 mgs/wk of EQ make a difference to this 10 wk cycle?

325 wk each of tren and mast. 
About 700 wk of test
75 mgs tbol ed for the last month of cycle

  215 Currently w/13% ish bf would like to bump up at 220-223 with a 9-10% bf

Will EQ make a difference to this cycle?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 7, 2014)

SFW said:


> John, would adding 400 mgs/wk of EQ make a difference to this 10 wk cycle?
> 
> 325 wk each of tren and mast.
> About 700 wk of test
> ...


In my experience not much however I would try it and see just out of curiosity. It can't hurt to add it.


----------



## SFW (Jul 8, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> It can't hurt to add it.



 Im gonna give it a go for shits and giggles!


----------



## Soujerz (Jul 8, 2014)

SFW said:


> Im gonna give it a go for shits and giggles!



EP line?  Also any update on those bloods?


----------



## Machmood (Jul 14, 2014)

I read this entire thread and it appears your not a huge fan of T3, seems you only like it for the last 10 weeks of a cut. My question is for a guy who's on trt(200mg test a week)  who has a healthy thyroid. I'm debating starting 50mcg of T3 and just staying on year round. My goal is 225-230 at 10%, and I like to eat! My question is do you think it's to catabolic, unreasonable to stay on indefinetly, and lastly any health complications you could see arising. To be honest I don't want to start any hgh, insulin, or peptides. Just trt test with a few test/deca/dbol cycles and a few test/tren cycles. I mention this because an obvious alternative to Staying lean could be gh


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2014)

Using T3 indefinitely with a healthy thyroid seems unreasonable. Hire a diet coach and you can meet your goals easily.


----------



## sscar (Jul 15, 2014)

hey John is it a good idea to add osta rx  to pct?  with clomid 100,100,75,50    thanks


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2014)

sscar said:


> hey John is it a good idea to add osta rx  to pct?  with clomid 100,100,75,50    thanks


1 cap Osta Rx daily is fine but I would not take more than that in PCT.


----------



## sscar (Jul 15, 2014)

thanks


----------



## CT21 (Jul 16, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> 1 cap Osta Rx daily is fine but I would not take more than that in PCT.


would 1 cap of ostarine during pct suffice in helping with mild/any joint or ligament issues or does this effect from ostarine require a higher dose not recommended for pct???


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 16, 2014)

what problems do you see from using low dose t3 long term. i get no sides or anything fom it really just keeps me lean and cutt. do you really think i will have problems from say 25 or so a day dose of t3? and if so would it be that my own thryroid would not work?


----------



## TheHardOne (Jul 17, 2014)

Heavy, idk if you saw my last question or just havent had the time to get to it yet, its cool no worries, but really looking on your take on benadryl at 50mg everyday causing dementia / brain damage, thanks again!


----------



## TheHardOne (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey Heavy, whats your take on Deer Antler Spray for gh/igf-1 output?


----------



## mynameiscarl (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey John, question regarding hCG. Is it better to inject Subq rather than IM? Because from what I've researched, IM seems fine. 
So which one would you recommend? Subq or IM? 
Whats the difference if we can do it IM and alot of guys are saying Subq only..?


----------



## ldog (Jul 19, 2014)

Heavy,

Thanks for all you do. Currently 42 with a solid background in the gym. On TRT with pellets an AI....current T level is 1132 and E2 is 15 as of last week. I'm looking to add an extra boost to my program and am considering a PH. I have no worry about being shutdown. What is your best recommendation and why?

Grateful for your knowledge.


----------



## Machmood (Jul 29, 2014)

My question is which would you advise for the below situation, m-sten or epi-tren.
  Im 6'0 210 at 15%bf. Want to cut down to 10% but not shrink in the process. Im on TRT so shutdown isn't a concern. I want to find my maintenance calories and cycle 6-8 weeks of 50mcg T3 and one of the above. Possibly Gain some muscle while getting leaner. Which compound do you think would do a better job and why


----------



## Machmood (Jul 29, 2014)

^ the IML suggested stack looks pretty good. 4 caps epi/tren 3 caps epi/andro for 6 weeks and I'll add In 50mcg t3


----------



## DirtyBulkKing (Aug 7, 2014)

What dose would you recommend for liquid cialis? What's your views on it using it pre workout?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 8, 2014)

CT21 said:


> would 1 cap of ostarine during pct suffice in helping with mild/any joint or ligament issues or does this effect from ostarine require a higher dose not recommended for pct???


Possibly

In a 12 week study, Ostarine showed no difference in bone mineral density compared to placebo. Changes in BMD were not necessarily expected as the treatment period was likely too short to detect a benefit. In preclinical studies, Ostarine demonstrated both anabolic and antiresorptive activity in bone. Future research is warranted as the potential dual beneficial effects of Ostarine and other SARMs on muscle and bone may provide a unique advantage to currently available agents for osteoporosis that solely modify bone strength.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 8, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> what problems do you see from using low dose t3 long term. i get no sides or anything fom it really just keeps me lean and cutt. do you really think i will have problems from say 25 or so a day dose of t3? and if so would it be that my own thryroid would not work?


Recovery after years of use happened within a few weeks of cessation of T3 according to these studies. On the net there are tons of people saying you may permanentaly shut down your thyroid with prolonged use of T3 but science says the opposite.



*Recovery of pituitary thyrotropic function after withdrawal of prolonged thyroid-suppression therapy. 

*Vagenakis AG, Braverman LE, Azizi F, Portinay GI, Ingbar SH.

The pattern of thyrotropin secretion was analyzed in seven euthyroid women, before and after withdrawal of long-term thyroid hormone, by serial measurements of thyroid 131l uptake, serum thyroxine, tri-iodothyronine, and thyrotropin concentrations, and the response to thyrotropin-releasing hormone. During exogenous hormone administration, 131l uptake was suppressed, and serum thyrotropin concentrations before and after administration of thyrotropin-releasing hormone were undetectable. After withdrawal of exogenous hormone, thyrotropin secretory function was transiently impaired, as indicated by undetectable basal thyrotropin concentrations together with absence of response to thyrotropin-releasing hormone, and subsequently by normal values of basal thyrotropin concentration and normal responses to releasing hormone while serum thyroxine and tri-iodothyronine concentrations were subnormal. Decreased thyrotropin reserve persisted for two to five weeks. Detectable values of serum thyrotropin (less than 1.2 muU per milliliter) and a normal 131l uptake usually occurred concurrently in two to three weeks. Serum thyroxine concentration returned to normal at least four weeks after hormone withdrawal.

PMID: 808728 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]
*

Patterns off recovery of the hypothalamic-pituitary-thyroid axis in patients taken of chronic thyroid therapy. 

*Krugman LG, Hershman JM, Chopra IJ, Levine GA, Pekary E, Geffner DL, Chua Teco GN.

To determine the patterns of recovery of the hypothalamic-pituitary-thyroid axis following long-term thyroid hormone therapy, TRH tests were performed on 8 euthyroid nongoitrous patients, 5 euthyroid goitrous patients, and 5 hypothyroid patients while they were taking full doses of thyroid hormone and 3, 7, 10, 14, 17, 21, 28, 35, 42, 49, and 56 days after stopping it. Serum TSH, T3, and T4 were measured before and at multiple intervals over a 4-h period after giving 500 mug TRH iv. In euthyroid non-goitrous patients, the mean duration of suppressed TSH response to TRH (maximum deltaTSH less than 8 muU/ml) was 12 +/- 4 (SE) days after stopping thyroid hormone and the mean time to recovery of normal TSH response to TRH (maximum deltaTSH greater than 8 muU/ml) was 16 +/- 5 days. None of the euthyroid nongoitrous patients ever hyperresponded to TRH; their average maximal deltaTSH was 24.5 +/- 2.2 muU/ml. Serum T4 fell below normal in 4 euthyroid non-goitrous patients, reaching lowest values at 4 to 28 days. While serum T4 was low, deltaTSH was subnormal. Normal increments of T4 and T3 after TRH occurred at 19 +/- 5 and 22 +/- 6 days, respectively. In the 5 goitrous patients, patterns of recovery of pituitary and thyroid function assessed by the same parameters were much less consistent. In the 5 hypothyroid patients, the mean duration of suppressed basal TSH and suppressed deltaTSH was 13 +/- 3 days; mean time to attain a supranormal basal TSH (greater than 8 muU/ml) was 16 +/- 4 days and to reach a supranormal deltaTSH (greater than 38 muU/ml) after TRH was 29 +/- 8 days. Following prolonged thyroid therapy in euthyroid patients, recovery of normal TSH responsiveness to TRH preceded recovery of the normal T3 and T4 response to TRH by 3 to 6 days. Basal serum TSH may be used to differentiate euthyroid from hypothyroid patients 35 days after withdrawal of thyroid therapy; the response to TRH does not improve this differentiation.

PMID: 807596 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 8, 2014)

mynameiscarl said:


> Hey John, question regarding hCG. Is it better to inject Subq rather than IM? Because from what I've researched, IM seems fine.
> So which one would you recommend? Subq or IM?
> Whats the difference if we can do it IM and alot of guys are saying Subq only..?


Either is fine, subq may have a slower onset of action but the HCG will still perform as normal once it enters your blood stream.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 8, 2014)

ldog said:


> Heavy,
> 
> Thanks for all you do. Currently 42 with a solid background in the gym. On TRT with pellets an AI....current T level is 1132 and E2 is 15 as of last week. I'm looking to add an extra boost to my program and am considering a PH. I have no worry about being shutdown. What is your best recommendation and why?
> 
> Grateful for your knowledge.


SDMZ3 is a strong designer that you can use for added performance.  1 cap daily is fine for your goals. After a few weeks you may consider 2 caps daily. 

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/super-dmz-rx-3/


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 8, 2014)

Machmood said:


> My question is which would you advise for the below situation, m-sten or epi-tren.
> Im 6'0 210 at 15%bf. Want to cut down to 10% but not shrink in the process. Im on TRT so shutdown isn't a concern. I want to find my maintenance calories and cycle 6-8 weeks of 50mcg T3 and one of the above. Possibly Gain some muscle while getting leaner. Which compound do you think would do a better job and why


M-STEN will likely add more LBM.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 8, 2014)

Machmood said:


> ^ the IML suggested stack looks pretty good. 4 caps epi/tren 3 caps epi/andro for 6 weeks and I'll add In 50mcg t3


When stacking you will absolutely get more effect.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 8, 2014)

DirtyBulkKing said:


> What dose would you recommend for liquid cialis? What's your views on it using it pre workout?


Its irrelevant whether its in liquid or solid form. 

I like 20 mg EOD myself. Pre training is fine for an improved pump.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 9, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Its irrelevant whether its in liquid or solid form.
> 
> I like 20 mg EOD myself. Pre training is fine for an improved pump.


Any issues with prolonged use?

I'm using 25mgs ed preworkout and I am being told that I am asking for trouble. I get no bad sides and actually my bp is still slightly high at 144/90.


----------



## ronaldkrogers23 (Aug 10, 2014)

Can anyone help me with some questions about  sarms1 cutting stack


----------



## Machmood (Aug 12, 2014)

Was planning on using dbol at 40mg a day to kickstart a 12 week test E cycle. Been readin a lot about msten and seems like a better choice . Doesn't aromatize,same Stength gains, and lean tissue with gains as much as 8-12lbs with no bloat at the same dosage. I've never used either so wondering your thoughts ? One thing to note is I aromatize VERY easily and get gyno very easily. From trt BW I know I get gyno onset when my E2 hits 50, and at only 200mg a week of trt I take 12.5mg a day of exemestane and stay in range.


----------



## oldschoolman51 (Aug 15, 2014)

*can't produce testosterone..*

LengthHello john..any advice would be greatly appreciate..I can't produce almost any testosterone due to testicles issue..one missing one severaly damaged...I'm 51 ..52 in April..been on text..ands. equipose..for few months..with arimadex....tried tren..love it..could you recommend a plan to gain size....strength..still want to compete..


----------



## Soujerz (Aug 18, 2014)

Heavy do you have any experience with Prami?   I am dosing for prolactin control and so far i've taken .1mg - .2mg before bed,  I notice initially it makes me a little drowsy but then after an hour i get really really bad insomnia to the point where i will lay in bed all night and not fall asleep at all just lay there with my eyes closed until i have to get up in the AM.  

The other thing i notice is that it seems to make my orgasms stronger and i shoot bigger loads.  Ever heard of these issues before?


----------



## Machmood (Aug 18, 2014)

THe sexual sides should atleast show its legit


----------



## Soujerz (Aug 18, 2014)

Machmood said:


> THe sexual sides should atleast show its legit



oh its definitely legit, i took a large dose my first time .5mg because i messed up conversions, next day i had flu like symptoms for about 24 hours.  I guess i am just a person that is sensitive to Prami.  Shout out to JERZ!!! lol just being jersey obnoxious


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Any issues with prolonged use?
> 
> I'm using 25mgs ed preworkout and I am being told that I am asking for trouble. I get no bad sides and actually my bp is still slightly high at 144/90.


Since men are often prescribed it for years I cannot imagine many issues but you should consult a doctor that's familiar with you.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2014)

ronaldkrogers23 said:


> Can anyone help me with some questions about  sarms1 cutting stack


Sure, tell us your stats and goal.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2014)

Machmood said:


> Was planning on using dbol at 40mg a day to kickstart a 12 week test E cycle. Been readin a lot about msten and seems like a better choice . Doesn't aromatize,same Stength gains, and lean tissue with gains as much as 8-12lbs with no bloat at the same dosage. I've never used either so wondering your thoughts ? One thing to note is I aromatize VERY easily and get gyno very easily. From trt BW I know I get gyno onset when my E2 hits 50, and at only 200mg a week of trt I take 12.5mg a day of exemestane and stay in range.


D-bol can really aggravate gyno so I would opt for the M-STEN brother.

2 caps daily


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2014)

oldschoolman51 said:


> LengthHello john..any advice would be greatly appreciate..I can't produce almost any testosterone due to testicles issue..one missing one severaly damaged...I'm 51 ..52 in April..been on text..ands. equipose..for few months..with arimadex....tried tren..love it..could you recommend a plan to gain size....strength..still want to compete..


For size and mass I really like Test, Nandrolone and D-bol.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> Heavy do you have any experience with Prami?   I am dosing for prolactin control and so far i've taken .1mg - .2mg before bed,  I notice initially it makes me a little drowsy but then after an hour i get really really bad insomnia to the point where i will lay in bed all night and not fall asleep at all just lay there with my eyes closed until i have to get up in the AM.
> 
> The other thing i notice is that it seems to make my orgasms stronger and i shoot bigger loads.  Ever heard of these issues before?


I have used Prami extensively. Try dosing first thing in the AM with some coffee. 

Pramipexole is a pro sexual drug. Completely normal.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 19, 2014)

Alright heavy question in regards to hcg,

I see people taking hcg mono-therapy, so i wonder since they take just that instead of test, can u actually perform a cycle that includes hcg, deca, and an ai? As opposed to test in the cycle? I ask because even on trt of only 100 mlg per week my hematocrit levels climb towards 55, very quickly, 


Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2014)

Its unlikely you can get out of the normal T range with the HCG. 

Nandrolone will also raise hematocrit.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 19, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Its unlikely you can get out of the normal T range with the HCG.
> 
> Nandrolone will also raise hematocrit.



Ok thanks, ive seen guus who use hcg only and their test levels are above mine in the 750 range but i know thats now where they need to be in order to gain any muscle etc...

And with the deca hematocrit will raise as well? Ok i guess ill have to do something else

Thanks heavy


Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash


----------



## TheHardOne (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey John, when ever I go above 75mcgs of T3 I notice my stomach really bloats up? Like I look 5 months preggers? lol Obviously, lower the dose, but whats the reasoning behind it?


----------



## oldschoolman51 (Aug 21, 2014)

fantastic





Prince said:


> *Q & A with Expert AAS advisor John Connor*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## oldschoolman51 (Aug 21, 2014)

thats fantastic,,,


----------



## orange24 (Aug 21, 2014)

Is it true that in conjunction with arimadex nolva is less effective?


----------



## TouaregV8 (Aug 22, 2014)

j2048b said:


> And with the deca hematocrit will raise as well? Ok i guess ill have to do something else
> Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash



I donate blood every couple months to help with this.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 23, 2014)

TouaregV8 said:


> I donate blood every couple months to help with this.



Yeah im gonna have to do this! Thanks! 


Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 26, 2014)

i need to give blood but damn it hurts like hell and i pass out every time idk why but that huge needle hurts they are not easy at all. but i can tell when i need to give i feel bad and am tired i think my blood gets to thick.


----------



## TheHardOne (Sep 2, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> For size and mass I really like Test, Nandrolone and D-bol.



Whats the benefit from Deca over Tren when trying to put on size? Anti inflammation from the deca to train heavier? Always been curious....considering awesome tren does work when bulking.


----------



## TheHardOne (Sep 2, 2014)

Amonia smell from piss? What would be the reason(s)? Thanks!


----------



## TheHardOne (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey Heavy, any way of getting rid of acne scars? Or are they their for life? Or maybe Accutane 1 year on, 1 year off? lol


----------



## Soujerz (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey Heavy,

I was wondering, what would happen if you were injecting into your glute and say you had gained a lot of bodyfat and the needle didn't make it into the muscle tissue or barely makes it like 1/2 a cm and the majority of your Test is injected in the Subcutaneous tissue?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 11, 2014)

I found this on yahoo today, relates to the post workout sugar spike I asked Heavy about eariler in this thread.......

After finishing that intense, fat-blasting workout what&#146;s the first thing you reach for to replenish your body? Protein? Creatine? BCAAs? (Branched-chained amino acids help stimulate the building of protein in muscle.)

While none of those options are wrong &#150; and research done by the Journal of the International Society of Sports Nutrition says you should be taking most, if not all of them &#150; one trick that may help optimize gains is to simply scarf down some gummy bears post-workout.

Now, before you discredit this idea as some &#145;broscience&#146; fitness fad, listen to what happens to your body during a workout. The suggestion might not sound that far-fetched.

When you exercise, your body is fueled by glycogen &#150; the storage form of glucose &#150; to give us the energy we need to push through those final reps. After a workout, your muscles are craving nutrients. It&#146;s important to feed those taxed and torn fibers in an effort to expedite the recovery process and even prevent muscle breakdown. 

MORE COVERAGE
Runners, fuel your body with these foods
Gluten-free, whole-grain, fat-free: Does any of it matter?
Now, we've all been told how crucial protein is for building muscle. And I&#146;m sure we&#146;ve all mistakenly heard about the dangers of protein&#146;s hastily appointed redheaded stepbrother &#150; carbohydrates.

Carbs are usually viewed as a deterrent to our weight loss goals &#150; and while that is true &#150; the timing you consume carbs and the type of carbs you are eating can be the reason you aren&#146;t seeing the results you&#146;ve been anxiously awaiting. 

There are two types of carbs. Low glycemic carbs that our body digests slowly, making them an ideal source to use for sustainable energy. They typically include foods such as: brown rice, sweet potatoes, oats, nuts and fruit. 

On the flip side, we have high glycemic carbs, which are quickly absorbed into our body and cause a dramatic spike in insulin. These kinds of carbs you&#146;ll get from white bread, potatoes, rice cakes and candy &#150; thus the gummy bears. High glycemic foods result in a quick spike in insulin and blood sugar (also known as blood glucose). Low glycemic foods have a slower, smaller effect. (Harvard Health Publications)

According to Jim Stoppani, Ph.D, doctor of exercise physiology, you should eat gummy bears immediately after your workout. &#147;Fast-digesting carbs hit your blood stream quicker, causing insulin to spike. Fast-digesting carbs are ideal after a workout. That is one of the main reasons why I recommend opting for the gummy bears,&#148; Stoppani states on his website.

By eating gummy bears, or another high glycemic carb like instant oatmeal, you rapidly replenish the glycogen you exerted during your workout. The sugar rush will also increase your insulin level, and when your insulin level increases, the peptide hormone attaches itself to specific receptors on muscle cells, creating a freeway for other nutrients like amino acids, creatine and the almighty protein, to enter directly into the bloodstream. 

Take your high glycemic carb first, then your post-workout supplements, and feed your body faster with this, &#147;trick.&#148; I&#146;m not sure how a gummy bear chocolate peanut butter banana protein shake might taste, but we might be on to something&#133;


Read more at http://www.philly.com/philly/health...kout_key_Gummy_bears.html#oSv4C2py98AhIgeT.99


----------



## TheVolk (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi John,


Im following your sticky since i discovered some weeks ago.
You put on a lot of extremely important info. 
Im a 32 y/o male, 6`0 185lbs and Bf 11%(?) with some lifting experience and now crossfit for 2 years, i made 2 8 weeks cycles before without much of a results...a few years back.
Now im struggling a lot with my cardio and raw strenght...i plateaud, so i wanted to do something about and the "steroid cycle" pop up! 
My objectivs are gain raw strenght, build some lean muscle physic and performance.
I have been reeding throught out the forum and arround the web and aswell some books and i came up with this:

Week 1-2 Test E 800mg/wk (frontload)
Week 3-14 Test E 400mg/wk
Week 1-15 EQ 600mg/wk
Week 1-15 Proviron 50mg/ED
Week 9-15 Winny 50mg/ED
Week 1-14 Arimidex 0.25mg/ED ???

I have HCG but i have doughts how much, 2x500 or 2x250 or 1x500 iU per week?
Do i start when i notice my testis start shrinking or before it happens? 

For PCT: starting week 17, during 4 or maybee 6 weeks
Week 17-20 Nolvadex 40/40/20/20
Week 17-18 HCG 1000iU week
Week 17-20 Tribulus 

Anciliaries:

WHEY PROTEIN
DEXTROSE 
ANIMAL FLEX
OMEGA 3

Now my diet... Im doing Flexible dieting 
Macros: P185; C312; F72
I m thinking in increasing my protein intake for 100 and maybee 50 on carbohydrate.

After this extreme detailed text, how does it looks like?

Tks


----------



## malfeasance (Oct 6, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> For size and mass I really like Test, Nandrolone and D-bol.



So, 5 prior cycles.

6 feet
215-217 pounds
12%
47 years of age

Looking to get to 230 at 12%.

1000 mg test/600 mg Deca for 14 weeks?


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 6, 2014)

orange24 said:


> Is it true that in conjunction with arimadex nolva is less effective?


*Interactions*

*Anastrozole; Letrozole/Tamoxifen*

This information is generalized and not intended as specific medical advice. Consult your healthcare professional before taking or discontinuing any drug or commencing any course of treatment.

*Medical warning:*

Severe. These medicines may interact and cause very harmful effects and are usually not taken together. Contact your healthcare professional (e.g. doctor or pharmacist) for more information.

*How the interaction occurs:*

Tamoxifen may speed up how quickly your liver processes anastrozole and letrozole.

*What might happen:*

The beneficial effects of anastrozole and letrozole may decrease.

http://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-4...anastrozole-letrozole-tamoxifen/intrtype-drug


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 6, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> Hey Heavy,
> 
> I was wondering, what would happen if you were injecting into your glute and say you had gained a lot of bodyfat and the needle didn't make it into the muscle tissue or barely makes it like 1/2 a cm and the majority of your Test is injected in the Subcutaneous tissue?


SubQ injects have a slower onset of action but they will still elevate T levels.


----------



## UberJedi (Oct 7, 2014)

Love the pyramid scheme layed out on page one. Would you consider running the 1 gram of test for longer than just 2 weeks? Say around 6 weeks to stretch it out to a 16 week cycle.  I am blast crusising so 250-300mgs of test/week will be my pct for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## flood (Oct 10, 2014)

My cholesterol is getting ugly. I'm on 1/2mg Anastrozole EW. Should I change AI?

"...more patients receiving Anastrozole were reported to have elevated serum  cholesterol compared to patients receiving tamoxifen (9% versus 3.5%,  respectively) "
http://www.drugs.com/pro/anastrozole.html


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 13, 2014)

UberJedi said:


> Love the pyramid scheme layed out on page one. Would you consider running the 1 gram of test for longer than just 2 weeks? Say around 6 weeks to stretch it out to a 16 week cycle.  I am blast crusising so 250-300mgs of test/week will be my pct for 4-6 weeks.


I like shorter runs myself but you could stretch it out brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 13, 2014)

flood said:


> My cholesterol is getting ugly. I'm on 1/2mg Anastrozole EW. Should I change AI?
> 
> "...more patients receiving Anastrozole were reported to have elevated serum  cholesterol compared to patients receiving tamoxifen (9% versus 3.5%,  respectively) "
> http://www.drugs.com/pro/anastrozole.html


1/2 mg Adex weekly is a low dose. I would investigate other reasons for your skewed lipids.


----------



## flood (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks yet again HI. 

Probably my keto diet then.    A small % of guys get this result from keto. I may be one. 

My Dr doesn't understand lipids too well. Told me I was wrong twice when I said the large fluffy LDL was the good type, and the small dense LDL was bad.  

So I'm searching...


----------



## j2048b (Oct 14, 2014)

Got a question pertaining to lowering hematocrit:

Ive seen people say hydrate, grapefruit juice (one substance found in it anyways) ip6, and a few others, so JC! What is the best way besides lowering  dose or comming off or giving blood? I guess im looking for the natural ways of aupps and hydration etc....


Sent from my iPP using Tapatrash


----------



## flood (Oct 17, 2014)

j2048b said:


> Got a question pertaining to lowering hematocrit:
> 
> Ive seen people say hydrate, grapefruit juice (one substance found in it anyways) ip6, and a few others, so JC! What is the best way besides lowering  dose or comming off or giving blood? I guess im looking for the natural ways of aupps and hydration etc....
> 
> ...


I do know a couple things about juice;
Grapefruit juice is said to suppress the actions of medicine- even antibiotics. Cranberry and apple juices can dehydrate you since they pull water out through urine.
I donate regularly. So far haven't needed a Dr's note for high crit level donation. I think a Naturopath can give you one too.


----------



## bill2 (Oct 21, 2014)

hello heavy 
are u aware of any studies on administration of INJECTABLE  AAS and liver strain? 
Im interested mainly for testosterone ,nandrolone and methelonone


----------



## Swolldier (Oct 30, 2014)

Heavy,
Thanks for the wealth of knowledge brother!  Your thoughts on the following please.  Typical cycle I'll run is a Test/Tren stack with a goal of keeping total T levels 2000+ ng/dl.  Want to get dialed in on keeping E2, prolactin, and total T levels at optimal levels for gyno aversion and fat burn.  If my normal/off cycle values are 20pg/ml, 10ng/ml, and 600 ng/dl respectively, it's easy to deduce ratios e.g. 30:1 T to E2.  If T levels rise to 2000, do I still strive to have my E2 and prolactin values within normal reference ranges or do I satisfy my goal by focusing on the ratio equivalents e.g. 66 pg/ml E2 with 2000 ng/dl total T?  In your opinion, are there optimal values/ranges for E2 and prolactin regardless of the total T level or should the ratio drive the values when considering these hormones?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 2, 2014)

j2048b said:


> Got a question pertaining to lowering hematocrit:
> 
> Ive seen people say hydrate, grapefruit juice (one substance found in it anyways) ip6, and a few others, so JC! What is the best way besides lowering  dose or comming off or giving blood? I guess im looking for the natural ways of aupps and hydration etc....
> 
> ...


If you are dehydrated you may get a slightly elevated reading but at the end of the day you need to either stop the offending steroid of give blood brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 2, 2014)

bill2 said:


> hello heavy
> are u aware of any studies on administration of INJECTABLE  AAS and liver strain?
> Im interested mainly for testosterone ,nandrolone and methelonone


Yes, but injectables are typically far less straining to the liver. 

http://livertox.nih.gov/AndrogenicSteroids.htm


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 2, 2014)

Swolldier said:


> Heavy,
> Thanks for the wealth of knowledge brother!  Your thoughts on the following please.  Typical cycle I'll run is a Test/Tren stack with a goal of keeping total T levels 2000+ ng/dl.  Want to get dialed in on keeping E2, prolactin, and total T levels at optimal levels for gyno aversion and fat burn.  If my normal/off cycle values are 20pg/ml, 10ng/ml, and 600 ng/dl respectively, it's easy to deduce ratios e.g. 30:1 T to E2.  If T levels rise to 2000, do I still strive to have my E2 and prolactin values within normal reference ranges or do I satisfy my goal by focusing on the ratio equivalents e.g. 66 pg/ml E2 with 2000 ng/dl total T?  In your opinion, are there optimal values/ranges for E2 and prolactin regardless of the total T level or should the ratio drive the values when considering these hormones?


I would allow E2 to trend upwards to 50 pg/ml maximum, keep prolactin below the upper limit of the reference range. Otherwise gyno is likely.


----------



## Swolldier (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you much kind sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1krazyrider (Nov 2, 2014)

Heavy, i am currently on doc pescribed trt dose of 200mg of test c EW . and i just started Ultra Rip from Pax and was wondering if i should drop the test c for now and run the ultra at 1ml every day so i dont go much higher than the tren in my mix. also iam running tne/dbol pre-workout.
Thanks
1krazyrider


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 3, 2014)

1krazyrider said:


> Heavy, i am currently on doc pescribed trt dose of 200mg of test c EW . and i just started Ultra Rip from Pax and was wondering if i should drop the test c for now and run the ultra at 1ml every day so i dont go much higher than the tren in my mix. also iam running tne/dbol pre-workout.
> Thanks
> 1krazyrider


I prefer keeping the long estered Test base in case I miss an inject but at the end of the day it comes down to personal preference brother.


----------



## bill2 (Nov 3, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Yes, but injectables are typically far less straining to the liver.
> 
> http://livertox.nih.gov/AndrogenicSteroids.htm



thanks brother !
how many mg per week of injectables and slow acting AAS do you feel might be the upper limit to use  for a bodybuilder with health and longetivity in mind not aspiration of competing?


----------



## 1krazyrider (Nov 3, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I prefer keeping the long estered Test base in case I miss an inject but at the end of the day it comes down to personal preference brother.



Thanks  Heavy


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey heavy,

When I was on 500mgs of test my lipids were

HDL 39
LDL 149
TOTAL 197
RATIO 5.1
Triglycerides 47

I am now mid cycle on 500mgs of test,  600mgs of tren, and a designer oral containing 10mgs msten, 20mgs dmz, and 25mgs hexadrone. I just got a call from the nurse saying my recent blood work is showing a total cholesterol of 215 and a ratio of 11.3! This means my HDL has tanked.

I know on cycle lipids get jacked but how bad is this? Should I be very concerned? I was just about to drop the orals and add masteron for 10 weeks, this cycle started around 5 weeks ago. Not sure if I should do that now? 

Regards
Rambo


----------



## Soujerz (Dec 2, 2014)

Heavy-


Does Exemstane/Aromasin need to be take with a meal or empty stomach? And if taken with a meal is it ok if that meal is only Carbs/Protein or is it better with a high fat meal?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2014)

bill2 said:


> thanks brother !
> how many mg per week of injectables and slow acting AAS do you feel might be the upper limit to use  for a bodybuilder with health and longetivity in mind not aspiration of competing?


Thats really tough to say but I know guys who have been on 500 mg Cyp weekly for years.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Hey heavy,
> 
> When I was on 500mgs of test my lipids were
> 
> ...


Lipids will begin to normalize once you drop the orals. As long as the oral run is short its likely no big deal.

You can increase cardio and add more fiber to your diet to positively effect LDL. Also try avoiding bad fats as much as is reasonable.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> Heavy-
> 
> 
> Does Exemstane/Aromasin need to be take with a meal or empty stomach? And if taken with a meal is it ok if that meal is only Carbs/Protein or is it better with a high fat meal?


Either is fine but a high fat meal will increase blood concentrations of Exemestane.


----------



## rambo99 (Dec 2, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Lipids will begin to normalize once you drop the orals. As long as the oral run is short its likely no big deal.
> 
> You can increase cardio and add more fiber to your diet to positively effect LDL. Also try avoiding bad fats as much as is reasonable.


Thanks brother.


----------



## Swolldier (Dec 10, 2014)

Heavy,
Need a little guidance on AI and SERM usage with a particular cycle.

Current Protocol:
100mg 2x/wk Test Cyp
150mg 2x/wk Tren E
150mg 2x/wk Mast E
1mg/wk Caber
.5mg e3d Adex

I pin on Mondays and Thursdays; ran the above for 2 1/2 weeks.  Had blood work done on Thurs morning (of week 3) prior to my pin for that day.
Labs as follows:










My first reaction to the results was pretty startling.  In fact, I thought I was pinning completely different compounds due to the E2 readings and Total T.  So here are a few questions/validations I'd like to ask:

- With Roche ECLIA methodolgy, would/can Tren skew the E2 readings? 239 seems EXTREMELY high given the compounds I'm using.
- Using the same lab, to your knowledge is there a test I could get that would give me accurate E2 readings?  Private MD Labs has several E2 screens listed; just not sure which if any would give conclusive results.
- With the dosages I'm running, is there really even a need for an AI?  At 200mg/wk, the T is essentially at TRT levels not to mention the inherent attributes of the Mast as an anti-e.
- I also was unaware that Tren does NOT affect T level readings; simply assumed it would.  If that's the case, total T at 1600 seems really high.  Could the Mast be contributing to a false T reading?
- Prolactin is low; thinking of adjusting to .5mg/week Caber.
- Finally, is there a need to worry about a SERM utilization post cycle; estro rebound shouldn't be an issue?

Sorry for the plethora of questions.  I'm in such a quandary from the lab results and feel like I'm flying in the dark a little with respect to what ancillaries should I run.

Thanks


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 10, 2014)

Swolldier said:


> Heavy,
> Need a little guidance on AI and SERM usage with a particular cycle.
> 
> Current Protocol:
> ...


Tren can skew the E2 result so the E2 reading is useless. Your Prolactin is hammered. No need to use Caber at those doses. 

Your liver values are getting up there. I would address that asap


----------



## CoolioFoolio (Mar 18, 2015)

heavyiron said:


> Lipids will begin to normalize once you drop the orals. As long as the oral run is short its likely no big deal.
> 
> You can increase cardio and add more fiber to your diet to positively effect LDL. Also try avoiding bad fats as much as is reasonable.



For a guy that has looked into Superdrol this is useful information because I have read it trashes your lipid levels worse than any other oral!


----------



## flood (May 10, 2015)

Hey HI- Going to Asia again for 4 weeks and Tren Ace is legal and available! 

TRT 3 years. Stacked it w/ primo a few months ago. Now going short tren ace cycle with increase cyp.

Should my AI increase with tren added - more than the increased cyp would increase my AI?    (You mentioned skewed E2 levels on tren ace.)
Dosing for noob: ~50mg eod for 200mg/wk? 
Will my elevated Blood pressure shoot WAY up on that dose?

Thanks brother,
Ink


----------



## mr.black1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Good read.


----------



## NEVERSURRENDR (Sep 16, 2015)

Not running this thread anymore?


----------



## JBro (Sep 25, 2015)

Ok, I am new to this site, sites like this, and basically this whole community in general. I know nothing. I messed up where a rib connects to my sternum about 4 months ago and have not gotton better. I have done zero upper body workouts and am capable of doing zero upper boddy workouts. I was recently sold a product called "ALLIANCE" and it says it is a Sarm. The man who sold it to me did NOT inform me of what this product really is but told me it would help my chest get better. A couple of my friends told me it contains some prohormone or prohormone like compounds and suggested I start taking milk thistle to help my liver handle this product along with the hell of a lot of drinking I do. (I'm a freshman in college) this product has made me break out with some insane acne all over my back and chest. My question is will this even help my chest at all or was that cocksucker just trying to sell me something? How mamy mg of milk thistle should I be taking a day? And are there any ways to diet, other things to tske or literally ANYTHING that will help get rid of this acne? Thanks for your time!


----------



## kunalakshay07 (Jan 1, 2016)

*PCT steroids.*

I need advise on PCT.  
Few Questions:
1. Can i take nolvadex and clomid at the same time or do i have to take them between gap. 
2. Do i have to take these drugs on empty stomach or full.
3. Do i have to take these drugs with water or without water.
4. N2Guard is not available in my city. So, I am taking liver (liver52), kidney(systone) and stomach(triphala) support supplement on cycle. Do they cancel out the effect of DBol.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 28, 2016)

flood said:


> Hey HI- Going to Asia again for 4 weeks and Tren Ace is legal and available!
> 
> TRT 3 years. Stacked it w/ primo a few months ago. Now going short tren ace cycle with increase cyp.
> 
> ...


Your E2 will not rise on Tren but you may get a false high reading from the Tren.

200 mg weekly is good for a newer user of Tren. BP should not be significantly affected but I would monitor it brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 28, 2016)

JBro said:


> Ok, I am new to this site, sites like this, and basically this whole community in general. I know nothing. I messed up where a rib connects to my sternum about 4 months ago and have not gotton better. I have done zero upper body workouts and am capable of doing zero upper boddy workouts. I was recently sold a product called "ALLIANCE" and it says it is a Sarm. The man who sold it to me did NOT inform me of what this product really is but told me it would help my chest get better. A couple of my friends told me it contains some prohormone or prohormone like compounds and suggested I start taking milk thistle to help my liver handle this product along with the hell of a lot of drinking I do. (I'm a freshman in college) this product has made me break out with some insane acne all over my back and chest. My question is will this even help my chest at all or was that cocksucker just trying to sell me something? How mamy mg of milk thistle should I be taking a day? And are there any ways to diet, other things to tske or literally ANYTHING that will help get rid of this acne? Thanks for your time!



Nothing is more effective at treating acne than Isotretinoin.

http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/isotretinoin-2/

25 mg daily for 4-6 months will cure acne sometimes for life

heavyiron15 coupon code for 15% off


----------



## Danny Negro (Aug 3, 2017)

can't help to looking forward to this section !


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 12, 2017)

Awesome really! I am looking forward


----------



## gowse sehan (Dec 4, 2017)

Hai can anyone tell me the exact PCT for  my cycle . Looking for lean muscle mass 1 to 16 week : Boldenone undec 400mg 
1 to 18 week : test E 250 MG week
8 to 14 week : tren 150 or 200 MG week
12 to 16 week : Winny25mg or anvar 30mg can any one please tell me correct PCT


----------

